# Video shows Ahmaud Arbery Was caught breaking and entering an unfinished property, then towards McMichael‘s house



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

Cops review new video of man who appears to be Ahmaud Arbery
					

Arbery, 25, was out jogging in Brunswick on February 23, before he was shot dead by father and son Gregory and Travis McMichael, who had trailed him in a white pick-up truck.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




Sad democrats rushed to judgment, this guy was robbing houses and for the protection of the neighborhood two brave men confronted him.


 You


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

BWK  he was breaking in to houses.. I think we all told you it was True. No black man goes running with kakis on lol 2.23 miles of robbing houses lol


----------



## night_son (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Cops review new video of man who appears to be Ahmaud Arbery
> 
> 
> Arbery, 25, was out jogging in Brunswick on February 23, before he was shot dead by father and son Gregory and Travis McMichael, who had trailed him in a white pick-up truck.
> ...




Put simply the radical American left—most democrats currently holding political office—want this nation; no, need this nation, to tear itself apart over the fantasy narrative they created of Americans of different skin colors inherently hating each other. The democrats sitting in power across our nation, backed up fully by the MSM, have been doing everything in their power since 2008 to bring back racial tensions of fifty plus years ago. Radical American leftists *lie*; that's what they do. The sole purpose of their lies? To destroy our American civilization _and_ end the human race, or rather the 99% of the human race that isn't them—because you know, people are bad for Mother Earth. 

The hard truth is that some *individual* youths have been brainwashed by a popular culture that inspires them to crime and violence, and by a broken educational system (run by the radical left) that teaches them people of other skin colors are inherently evil, so committing crimes against them doesn't really mean much. The kid who died in this case is just such a youth. All Americans should be encouraged and unafraid to defend their neighborhoods by whatever means necessary from scum like this kid. It's very fucking simple: don't commit a crime unless you're prepared to die. The end.


----------



## Lysistrata (May 10, 2020)

Does the OP have any shame at all?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Does the OP have any shame at all?


You racist sob you turned it into something about Race when It was just two guys going after a man they saw leaving the house he broke into..  democrats have no limits to your racism


----------



## Lysistrata (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Does the OP have any shame at all?
> ...


When did these turds see anyone breaking into somebody's house?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


The video shows the black male going through a garage going down the side of the house entering the house for five minutes comes out was caught by a neighbor begins to run towards McMichael’s house, then you see a white truck follow the black guy.  You racist sob .. All you Democrats want to do is divide us by race so you can continue the conquer and control of blacks. Sick. Thank God Candace Owens won’t let that happen


----------



## bluzman61 (May 10, 2020)

night_son said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Cops review new video of man who appears to be Ahmaud Arbery
> ...


Fantastic post, thanks.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

Who goes running and has a hammer to fall out of their khaki shorts?  In Georgia breaking and entry as a felony


----------



## Vastator (May 10, 2020)

Lots of crow to be eaten by the retards that championed the story that Dindu was just out for a jog... Lol!


----------



## cnm (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> All you Democrats want to do is divide us by race so you can continue the conquer and control of blacks.


They hardly need to bother considering the job you're doing.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Sad democrats rushed to judgment, this guy was robbing houses and for the protection of the neighborhood



He didn't "break into" a construction site, the construction site wasn't "secured" because there weren't any doors on the building yet.  So he stopped on his jog, like almost any of us do when we see a new building going up, and he took a look.  

Hey, check with the rest of the Right Wing Jackals, they are throwing these guys to the wolves. 



Jitss617 said:


> The video shows the black male going through a garage going down the side of the house entering the house for five minutes comes out was caught by a neighbor begins to run towards McMichael’s house, then you see a white truck follow the black guy. You racist sob .. All you Democrats want to do is divide us by race so you can continue the conquer and control of blacks. Sick. Thank God Candace Owens won’t let that happen



Actually, you dumb bubba rednecks excusing shit like this makes it easy.  Shooting a guy for merely peaking into a half-finished house?   You don't belong in this neighborhood, boy!


----------



## gulfman (May 10, 2020)

Most thieves do jog after stealing something


----------



## BULLDOG (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Does the OP have any shame at all?
> ...



He walked into an open  house that was under construction to have a look. He didn't break and enter anything. The police already determined that.  Nobody lived there, and there were no furnishings or anything else. He broke no law by taking a peek at the new house being built.


----------



## occupied (May 10, 2020)

These perfect Trumpbots are going to die in prison, hopefully soon.


----------



## Polishprince (May 10, 2020)

occupied said:


> These perfect Trumpbots are going to die in prison, hopefully soon.




No one knows what the political bent of the accused are in this case, why the assumption they are Trump voters?  

The fact that this incident happened in a majority-black city , with a Liberal black mayor, tells me that there is probably nothing here, or the libs would have busted these guys long before this week.


----------



## iceberg (May 10, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Does the OP have any shame at all?


if you're not willing to listen to the entire story and collect all the evidence, then fuck off you emotional fucktardo.


----------



## iceberg (May 10, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


how often do joggers go jogging in kahki shorts?

i'm going to wait for an entire story before i take a side. but as usual, left and right line up to face off, each having a side and someone screaming GO.


----------



## occupied (May 10, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > These perfect Trumpbots are going to die in prison, hopefully soon.
> ...


Why are you jumping to their defense? They made the decision to be vigilantes and now they will pay. Thousands of black men in the south ended up hanging from a tree because men just like these thought themselves worthy to be judge, jury and executioner. That shit will not be allowed to happen again. It's also a pretty safe bet these douchebags were Trump supporters, how could they not be?


----------



## Polishprince (May 10, 2020)

iceberg said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




The libs did start this.   Really, this story is about someone getting shot on the street in small Georgia city.   Neither party to the shooting is connected, the motive has yet to be determined.   Those who say the shooters are "white supremacists" are talking shit, as no one knows and it would seem unlikely.   People get shot every day of the weeks somewhere, there was nothing remarkable about this , except for the race of the actors

Picking a story, and forcing it into a predetermined template is what the libs always do.


----------



## Polishprince (May 10, 2020)

occupied said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



They looked like Sleepy Joe supporters to me. Who says they were "vigilantes" even if they are guilty?   You are just making stuff up, to fit your predetermined theory of what happened.


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 10, 2020)

The man did not break into a house.


----------



## Polishprince (May 10, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> The man did not break into a house.




Most burglars don't.      They like to look for an open window or door, instead of breaking in.   Particularly in cities like Brunswick where there are numerous busybody neighbors ready to snitch you out.


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 10, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > The man did not break into a house.
> ...



The man was not burglarizing the home. The man didn’t “break and enter”. The man broke no laws.


----------



## occupied (May 10, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


So what are you doing then? I saw a couple of armed thugs pull up to an unarmed black guy and kill him. What did you see? I have no justification to make here. I say killers should go to jail, it's the right that is going to further degrade themselves defending these fools.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Sad democrats rushed to judgment, this guy was robbing houses and for the protection of the neighborhood
> ...


So why did a hammer fall out of his KAKI shorts while he was running toward the truck stopped at the stop sign?


----------



## Polishprince (May 10, 2020)

occupied said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...




I'm not "defending" anyone.    I just want to hear what both sides say before making a judgment at all.   


Everyone is entitled to a presumption of innocence, even suspects that you have already prejudged as "white supremacists" and "conservatives", merely because of the color of their skin.    These fellows seem to have pretty clean records.   It just doesn't seem that likely that someone who have been a model citizen his entire life would suddenly wake up in his 60's one day and decide to commit a capital offense and whack someone just because he suddenly decided he doesn't like African Americans.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


So why did the hammer he stole fall out of his kaki shorts? And since when do people have a right to walk into a construction area on a property that doesn’t belong to them?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

occupied said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


Lol are you bringing slavery up into this? The guys witnessed somebody broke into a house started to run away with stuff in his pocket, A hammer fell out they stopped at the stop sign and wanted to hold them until the police came.. And the black I’ll try to take the gun


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...





JoeB131 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Sad democrats rushed to judgment, this guy was robbing houses and for the protection of the neighborhood
> ...


Do you run with Untied combat boots on and a hammer in your khaki shorts and then throw the hammer as you’re caught?


----------



## occupied (May 10, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


It seems they had some twisted citizen's arrest plan going on. Pretty sure they thought the guy would just give up and submit to their authority as white citizens of Georgia. They seem to have not considered that he might fight for his life in a state that lynched an awful lot of black men. In any case they fucked up. They either disregarded or didn't know the criteria that makes a citizen's arrest legal and they did not call the cops or wait around for them to show up.


----------



## occupied (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Your new heroes don't have a leg to stand on.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

occupied said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


Not with the video shows,


----------



## Polishprince (May 10, 2020)

occupied said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...





You're just assuming all of that- there is no proof that the suspects here even gave a hoot about the victim's ethnicity at all.     For all either of us know, Mr. Arbery may have said something about the shooter's mum which set him off?   Or something else entirely?    The suspects in this case seemed to be upstanding fellows to this point in time.


----------



## liarintheWH (May 10, 2020)

The filthy left on here saying he was ‘Just taking a look’ are so full of shit it’s sad. 

All are most likely thieves themselves.


----------



## occupied (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Last time I checked theft does not warrant the death sentence. You see someone breaking in some place you call the police, not bubba and his daddy. Vigilantism has a long and deeply racist past in that part of the country and way too many cold-blooded murderers never saw the inside of a courtroom. Go ahead and defend these shitheads and forfeit the last shred of decency the right possesses.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

occupied said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


Does being a good Samaritan warrant death? Or a death sentence


----------



## jillian (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Cops review new video of man who appears to be Ahmaud Arbery
> 
> 
> Arbery, 25, was out jogging in Brunswick on February 23, before he was shot dead by father and son Gregory and Travis McMichael, who had trailed him in a white pick-up truck.
> ...


Actual proof and not a trumpkin nutcase


----------



## occupied (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


When you decide to take the law in your own hands you also take responsibility for your actions. Cops can get away with killing people because the law protects them. These men were not officers of the law and as private citizens they have committed a homicide. I can accept that these guys never meant to kill but they did and now they must pay.


----------



## liarintheWH (May 10, 2020)

jillian said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Cops review new video of man who appears to be Ahmaud Arbery
> ...



You have two videos showing proof but you’re a radical leftist and see what you want.

Proof is useless to you, obviously.


----------



## Polishprince (May 10, 2020)

occupied said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...





Its interesting how you have already moved away from your previous position that this was a premediated hit by White Supremacists on the prowl to lynch someone- to the idea that it was an accidental shooting.    Maybe you'll move further, as time marches on.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

occupied said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


They called the cops, they followed the guy, There was a struggle for the gun and the robber was shot


----------



## occupied (May 10, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


It was premeditated when they grabbed guns and went in pursuit of Arbury. I never called them white supremacists, I called them Trumpbots, is there a distinction anymore? I brought up lynching not to directly accuse these men of being white supremacists but to point out the historical can of worms this case opens up and why Arbury immediately fought for his life when he saw rednecks jumping out of pickups with guns.


----------



## occupied (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


It's just that simple to you isn't it?


----------



## Polishprince (May 10, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...





Was there something wrong with townspeople keeping an eye on strangers in the area?    President Obama put PSA's on the radio "if you see something, say something" you know.


----------



## iceberg (May 10, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


great. they usually do. but when some idiot starts a fire i don't start another fire to show them how stupid they are being.

all the assnuggets going instant BLACKS DIED IN TREED are just doing the social stereotyping to gain emotional support for their rants because it gives them the "morality" card if you say there's more to the story.

defense of the white men, or the idea that the black man was doing something improper they instantly tag you as racist. it's how they play the game of stupid.

i'll point it out, let giggle in their false morality, and "paul harvey" the rest.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

Anyone perpetrating the jogging narrative the black joggers are getting shot a racist. And don’t even argue with him just tell him that they are the racist


----------



## gulfman (May 10, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Hmmmm.I might go take a peak at the cash drawer at the store and see if that works.


----------



## LeftofLeft (May 10, 2020)

This story’s optics have moved from a couple of Dixie stars and bars boys grabbing their guns to go in pursuit of a young Black man on his daily routine jog. 

This is now more complex. If I am being held at gunpoint and I have a chance to escape, I may take the risk to try to get the guns and evade. The two men overstepped their bounds grabbing guns to stop what may be a petty theft of someone else’s property. 
The routine, innocent jog story is questionable. How do you do that with boots and a hammer? Who says anyone is entitled to go into a home under construction? 

The two men overstepped their bounds by grabbing guns for what looks to be a petty theft and will go to jail for it.


----------



## Missourian (May 10, 2020)

"Hands up, don't shoot."

Sorry...I'm one bullshit race baiting narrative behind because "He was out jogging in Timberland boots and a hammer in his pocket after illegally entering a home under construction" just doesn't have the same ring to it.

I know you liberal elites are so out of touch you have no fucking clue what goes on in the real world...but buildings under construction are prime locations for theft...especially for copper wire and tools.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

Democrats know they control the mind of black people many of them.. if they can push this narrative they could control millions.. sad thinking for your self !


----------



## Missourian (May 10, 2020)

LeftofLeft said:


> This story’s optics have moved from a couple of Dixie stars and bars boys grabbing their guns to go in pursuit of a young Black man on his daily routine jog.
> 
> This is now more complex. If I am being held at gunpoint and I have a chance to escape, I may take the risk to try to get the guns and evade. The two men overstepped their bounds grabbing guns to stop what may be a petty theft of someone else’s property.
> The routine, innocent jog story is questionable. How do you do that with boots and a hammer? Who says anyone is entitled to go into a home under construction?
> ...


Don't think so.  Dumb...yes.  Illegal...probably not.  Not even manslaughter.  

At worst...an accident shooting that the victim participated in causing.  They will walk.


----------



## Old Yeller (May 10, 2020)

To grab a Gun barrel and jerk it around may cause accidental discharge.  keep On jogging by.....no shots would be fired.


----------



## Missourian (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Democrats know they control the mind of black people many of them.. if they can push this narrative they could control millions.. sad thinking for your self !




Leftists are going to start a race war with their hyperbolic bullshit.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

This is like 1870 the year democrats Lynched white many republicans for standing up for black freedom.
Stop the democrat lynching !


----------



## LeftofLeft (May 10, 2020)

Missourian said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats know they control the mind of black people many of them.. if they can push this narrative they could control millions.. sad thinking for your self !
> ...



The Left wants a race war and will always use incidents like these to ignite one.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

LeftofLeft said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


And control the minds of blacks, that’s not freedom. They are lynching republicans, and also going to get many blacks hurt if they think they are being hunted by whites


----------



## Missourian (May 10, 2020)

LeftofLeft said:


> The Left wants a race war and will always use incidents like these to ignite one.



Let them have one.  Since it will likely be concentrated in the liberal bastions of the metropolis...why not?  No skin off my nose.


----------



## Lysistrata (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


There is no such video. You need help. Seek counseling.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Then your insane and trolling, it certainly does show a black man going inside of her house not leaving for five minutes and then running with property he stole in his pocket and when he was caught he tried to discharge it


----------



## Natural Citizen (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Cops review new video of man who appears to be Ahmaud Arbery
> 
> 
> Arbery, 25, was out jogging in Brunswick on February 23, before he was shot dead by father and son Gregory and Travis McMichael, who had trailed him in a white pick-up truck.
> ...




This video was already posted yesterday in the thread where everyone was arguing about it.

I know this because I posted it there.

Post # 586


Try to keep up, Jitss.


----------



## Lysistrata (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Why do you even write of controlling the "minds of blacks"? We are all the same people, adults who grew up in the skin we're in by the grace of the Supreme Being. There is no such thing as "blacks," just humans with darker skin tones and more melanin than I have. Not a separate species. My parents were descendants of people from Ireland and Eastern Europe, and I was born with very pale skin, blue eyes, and very light-colored hair, which turned darker with age to settle on reddish light brown.  How about you? Do you think that similar looks would lead you to your mind being controlled by others?


----------



## Missourian (May 10, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Cops review new video of man who appears to be Ahmaud Arbery
> ...


They argue about it like they argue about Blasey Ford and Kavanaugh...whatever they think will get them political power.  They really don't give a fuck.  Ask Tara Reade,  Candice Owens,  Ben Carson and Andy Ngo.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Cops review new video of man who appears to be Ahmaud Arbery
> ...


It def needed to be more highlighted it debunks this guy was jogging


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > LeftofLeft said:
> ...


Don’t tell that to me the whole narrative by democrats is that white people are hunting black joggers! Why are you attacking me? I’m defending humanity


----------



## San Souci (May 10, 2020)

night_son said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Cops review new video of man who appears to be Ahmaud Arbery
> ...


Actually ,the IDEA is to make "White Men" look bad. Every invention that has made life easier and better has been done by White MEN.


----------



## iceberg (May 10, 2020)

occupied said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


Your new victim isn't a choir boy either. 

What the 2 men did was wrong and it's not their place to conduct vigilante justice. 

Also who took the actual shooting video? I find it odd someone plotting to murder someone would do it in front of an audience. 

Need more details but fuck all, why wait? Pick a side immediately and twist things as they come out..

'Merica n shit.


----------



## Natural Citizen (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> It def needed to be more highlighted it debunks this guy was jogging



Yeah, the 'out for a jog' aspect of the story is certainly out the window now.

He was clearly just walking down the street prior to entering the home. He didn't start running until the neighbor across the street came out.

The two people in the truck who got after him will probaby catch a manslaughter conviction at best. If that. They may just end up using the incident to ditch citizen arrests down there.

Hard to say how this case is going to pan out now.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

iceberg said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I think the video saves the men from being prosecuted it just shows up confronting a robber in the Robert attacked him they just happen to have their Second Amendment right on them


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > It def needed to be more highlighted it debunks this guy was jogging
> ...


I think the video saved him from prosecution if I have a shotgun in my hand and you don’t it you’re going to get shot. But unfortunately I think the main stream media the real racist and all this I got a lynch these two men, and they won’t get a fair trial, It should be thrown out because they’re already lying


----------



## Natural Citizen (May 10, 2020)

Vastator said:


> Lots of crow to be eaten by the retards that championed the story that Dindu was just out for a jog... Lol!




Heh heh. I know, right?

It would appear that I'm one of em in this case.


----------



## occupied (May 10, 2020)

iceberg said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



What the 2 men did was wrong and it's not their place to conduct vigilante justice. 

That's all you have to say.


----------



## anynameyouwish (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Cops review new video of man who appears to be Ahmaud Arbery
> 
> 
> Arbery, 25, was out jogging in Brunswick on February 23, before he was shot dead by father and son Gregory and Travis McMichael, who had trailed him in a white pick-up truck.
> ...





"
                           Points                            1,140                                                                                                                                                                  




                                Today at 3:23 AM                             


 
New
 
   
 
 Add bookmark 
 
                                         #1                                      
 
 









*                         Cops review new video of man who appears to be Ahmaud Arbery                      *
Arbery, 25, was out jogging in Brunswick on February 23, before he was shot dead by father and son Gregory and Travis McMichael, who had trailed him in a white pick-up truck.




www.dailymail.co.uk 


Jitss617 said:


> Cops review new video of man who appears to be Ahmaud Arbery
> 
> 
> Arbery, 25, was out jogging in Brunswick on February 23, before he was shot dead by father and son Gregory and Travis McMichael, who had trailed him in a white pick-up truck.
> ...




"Sad democrats rushed to judgment, this guy was robbing houses and for the protection of the neighborhood two brave men confronted him. "


and I am certain you do not see the  irony;

the two human conservative human scum trumpers RUSHED TO JUDGMENT when they murdered him withOUT a trial!


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

If I see a man robbing a house start running with a fucking hammer and I’m on the phone with the cops and I’m following him of course I’m gonna have my gun, The black man grabbed the gun from the white man jolting it


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 10, 2020)

Now that more facts have come out... 
OBVIOUSLY - the man was not out jogging. One of the first comments I said when I saw the video... no one jogs in those clothes.
  It is more than plausible, in fact certain that he was up to no good. HOWEVER - that in no way excuses the father and son to go after him with a gun. He was empty handed, and no one was in any danger. You don't do that.
 Again - HOWEVER - it is uncertain why the black man running around the truck, turned _toward_ the man holding a shot gun. Who does that?? Why would you do that? If I am in any situation and I see someone has a gun on me.... I freeze. Certainly not run towards them.
   These men should not be charged with murder. Manslaughter possible, but even then if witnesses corroborate their story that he attacked the man with the gun...then they will get off.
  And that will be bad for that area, because as expected the media is doing a horrible job covering it and only interested in the racial element and trying to link Trump. Which is fucking stupid.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

occupied said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


They didn’t they were following him until the cops got there , they were on  the phone with the cops.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> that in no way excuses the father and son to go after him with a gun.


He had a hammer on him and they were on the phone with the cops. We have a second amendment right to be armed, they weren’t make a citizens arrest. They were trying to get him to stop until the cops came


----------



## Polishprince (May 10, 2020)

occupied said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...





I know that the Criminal Element really hates it when good citizens stand up for their innocent victims and confront them.       But that's what makes good neighborhoods good.   Neighbors that look out for each other.   Apparently they felt that the victim hear was snooping around a construction site and ready to commit some thievery if he didn't already.   So they stopped to confront him on it.


----------



## occupied (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > that in no way excuses the father and son to go after him with a gun.
> ...


 Are you saying the police have known from day one who shot him and said nothing? Haven't heard that angle.


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2020)

iceberg said:


> how often do joggers go jogging in kahki shorts?


What's wrong with that?


----------



## iceberg (May 10, 2020)

OldLady said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > how often do joggers go jogging in kahki shorts?
> ...


Noting but a valid question. If you are going on a several mile jog who puts on kahki shorts? Seems unusual is all. May mean nothing, could a part of something. 

I'll wait for more details.


----------



## Missourian (May 10, 2020)

Neighbor - "Oh yeah...he runs everyday...away from the police."


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

occupied said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Huh


----------



## Polishprince (May 10, 2020)

OldLady said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > how often do joggers go jogging in kahki shorts?
> ...




Nothing "wrong" with it, its just way out of the ordinary.    And like the Obama era PSA on the radio said "if you see something, say something"


----------



## Missourian (May 10, 2020)

OldLady said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > how often do joggers go jogging in kahki shorts?
> ...


Nobody "jogs" in Timberland boots.

The "jogging" was BS...just like the rest off this narrative.

It's "Hands up, don't shoot"  part 2.









						'Hands up, don't shoot' ranked one of biggest 'Pinocchios' of 2015
					

A jury could not confirm testimonies to the effect that Michael Brown had been holding his hands above his head and telling an officer not to shoot him.




					www.politico.com
				





"He was just jogging...he was a good boy and he was going to go to college..."


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Nike sneakers.  Police report.


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


I don't live in suburbia.  Don't see a lot of joggers here.  What do they usually wear in warm weather?


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2020)

Missourian said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Do not buy "Timberland boots."  Running shoes/Nike sneakers.  Police report.


----------



## occupied (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You said they were on the phone to the cops while they were chasing him, it follows that the police knew who shot him when it happened. Were they actually on the phone with the cops or did you make that up?


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2020)

Missourian said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


He WAS jogging in the VIDEOS.  Many people attest to the fact that he was a jogger.
And what's wrong with going to college to be an electrician?  Maybe that's why he was interested in a construction site?  Or maybe not, I don't know.  But he was NOT wearing boots!!!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > that in no way excuses the father and son to go after him with a gun.
> ...


  I am an ardent gun supporter. I have three guns myself.
If I witness someone lurking around my neighbors home that is empty, I am simply going to walk outside and let them see me. At that point 90% of would be criminals are simply going to leave. 
 Getting in my truck, with a loaded shotgun is not what I would do unless I held a belief they harmed/killed a neighbor. No way does a person have a right to act like wannabe cops and go vigilante. And the result of this incident is EXACTLY why you don't. 
 If they were not armed I highly-highly-highly doubt they would have went after him, the gun gave them nerve and confidence that mixed with adrenaline and no training = tragedy.
  They do not deserve long term imprisonment unless they simply went out and shot him down, which isn't what happened. But they have to be punished in some way to be a deterrent so other people don't also run out with guns after people.


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


What did he rob?


----------



## Missourian (May 10, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


If those are Nike Running shoes..God as my witness, I'll eat my hat.


----------



## Crepitus (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Cops review new video of man who appears to be Ahmaud Arbery
> 
> 
> Arbery, 25, was out jogging in Brunswick on February 23, before he was shot dead by father and son Gregory and Travis McMichael, who had trailed him in a white pick-up truck.
> ...


A.  Daily mail.  When are you tRumplings gon a stop with the tabloid crap?

B.  That's really bad video with no provenance.


----------



## I c h i g o (May 10, 2020)

"Bottoms said the shooting shows the need for national leaders to take a stance on the matter of racism."

Like that is going to happen anytime soon.


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of crow to be eaten by the retards that championed the story that Dindu was just out for a jog... Lol!
> ...


The fact that he was walking as he approached the construction site means he didn't jog the 2+ miles to the neighborhood?  How does that throw your theory out the window?


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2020)

Missourian said:


> Neighbor - "Oh yeah...he runs everyday...away from the police."


That was a crummy shot.  Neighbors HAVE attested that he is a jogger in their neighborhood.  So live with it.


----------



## Missourian (May 10, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Dumb isn't illegal.  Took two to tango here.  Under current law...IMO... they walk away from a trial.

If everyone is smart...they'll drag this out until it isn't the liberal flavor of the month ala Blasey Ford...and then let them plead to felony probation where they lose their gun rights.


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2020)

Missourian said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


You don't think the police are smart enough to know Nikes from construction boots?  There are high top running shoes, you know.  Google it.


----------



## Missourian (May 10, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Neighbor - "Oh yeah...he runs everyday...away from the police."
> ...


They attested to Hands up Don't shoot too...so live with that.





__





						'Hands Up, Don't Shoot' Named One Of The Lies Of The Year
					

'Hands Up, Don't Shoot' Named One Of The Lies Of The Year




					www.inquisitr.com


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2020)

I'm still waiting to hear what's highly unusual about wearing khaki shorts in warm weather.

I was serious, what DO joggers wear that makes this so unusual?


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2020)

Missourian said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


These Satilla Shores residents were witnesses to that, too?


----------



## Missourian (May 10, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


High top Nike running shoes...and khaki cargo running shorts...and a Craftsman 16 ounce running hammer.  Gullibility level...expert.


----------



## iceberg (May 10, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


agreed. whether or not Aubrey was out trying to steal or not is a sideshow. 

you take the law into your hands you are responsible. they never should have taken to the streets with guns out.


----------



## iceberg (May 10, 2020)

OldLady said:


> I'm still waiting to hear what's highly unusual about wearing khaki shorts in warm weather.
> 
> I was serious, what DO joggers wear that makes this so unusual?


drawstring shorts, sweat pants, something comfortable. you don't go jogging in something any more restrictive than you have to.


----------



## occupied (May 10, 2020)

Missourian said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


No matter how hard you try to turn this guy into a thug that deserved his fate it's not going to work. The Bubbas are going down so hard they will wish they were dead. There is not a chance that any legal system, no matter how biased or even racist, is going to bless this kind of vigilantism.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 10, 2020)

OldLady said:


> I'm still waiting to hear what's highly unusual about wearing khaki shorts in warm weather.
> 
> I was serious, what DO joggers wear that makes this so unusual?


  I am 55 years old, I live next to a large park. I can't tell you how many joggers go by here on a nice day. LOTS.
I have never once seen a jogger carrying a hammer. I am not surprised by that.


----------



## Missourian (May 10, 2020)

occupied said:


> No matter how hard you try to turn this guy into a thug that deserved his fate it's not going to work. The Bubbas are going down so hard they will wish they were dead. There is not a chance that any legal system, no matter how biased or even racist, is going t



I don't think so.

Entering the building was a crime...they have that on tape.

If the hammer came from the building...that's theft.  Under Georgia law that would make entering the building with the intent tio commit theft a felony.

Also under Georgia law...it is legal to conduct a citizen's arrest and detain a subject if the citizens have reason to believe a felony has been committed.

If the citizen's arrest is legal...all that follows is also completely legal.

IMO...given the circumstances and the law...these guys walk away.

Folks will give money for their legal defense...thanks to liberals.

It might be a long road...but if things are as they seem... they are dumb...but innocent under the law.

Moral of the story...don't fight a guy with a gun if you've committed a crime.


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still waiting to hear what's highly unusual about wearing khaki shorts in warm weather.
> ...


There's something in the road, but it's not possible to make out what.  A stick?  Something that fell from another vehicle?  If this were an actual "item" in this saga, it would be included in some of the hundreds of credible reports on this case.  Nada.  Zip.  There are only poster comments about a distorted pixellated image; they saw what they wanted to see.


----------



## iceberg (May 10, 2020)

OldLady said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


we have any idea who was doing the filming? i also find it hard to believe people were planning to kill someone and when another party drives up, they do it anyway.

i don't think it was premeditated, just a shame. i do believe given what the victim was wearing he was not out jogging and likely up to no good; but you call the police for that. this going over the line because you "feel" you must needs to end. even had he been out stealing, that isn't a death sentence. using deadly force was wrong.


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2020)

iceberg said:


> we have any idea who was doing the filming?


Yes, he is also being investigated.  Name's Roddy something.  He is a friend of the McMichaels.  Was in on "the chase."


iceberg said:


> i don't think it was premeditated


Of course not.


iceberg said:


> even had he been out stealing, that isn't a death sentence.


exactly

BTW, when Roddy (the filmer) stops his vehicle, do you hear a gun being cocked?)


----------



## iceberg (May 10, 2020)

OldLady said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > we have any idea who was doing the filming?
> ...


no - but if he knows the other 2 then that would explain why they didn't care someone "showed" up" out of the blue. he also can't hold a camera for shit. dunno about the gun but "something" was going on to where he lost control of his phone or whatever he was filming with.


----------



## LeftofLeft (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



How pre


Jitss617 said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



The Main Street Media is always looking for the next race riot. Ferguson, Baltimore, etc. When anything racial happened under Obama, it was the fault of the rednecks buried in the hills. Since a Republican is on the White House, it will be his fault. No one ever calls out the media for fueling racial divide and civil unrest.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 10, 2020)

iceberg said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


  Absolutely.
As I say, I am pro-gun. I have 3 myself.
 But jumping in your vehicle with guns loaded because you see what looks someone sneaking around is inexcusable.
No average person goes on to someone else's property and poke around a job site. I do believe he was looking for power tools etc.
But even worse - is what these two over-zealous wanna-be cops did.


----------



## Atticus Finch (May 10, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Sad democrats rushed to judgment, this guy was robbing houses and for the protection of the neighborhood
> ...


Look who's making an excuse.Merely peaking? You don't know that at all....and if you'd be peeking in my construction sight you'd get the same treatment from me.....Would this even be a story for the fascist left if it were a white man?...I would wager a paycheck that we would not even hear about it.


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Actually what made this such a big story was because the killers were not being prosecuted. The crime occurred some 2 months ago but only became big news when video emerged showing they lied about how Arbery was hunted down.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Cops review new video of man who appears to be Ahmaud Arbery
> ...


Lol umm ok


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


That's not a hammer, retard. And it was in the street before Arbery jogged past it. Not to mention, if he actually had a hammer, why would he toss it as he's approaching a guy with a gun?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


What was the crime they committed?


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


What robber?


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Murder.


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> And it was in the street before Arbery jogged past it.


I generally like the gist of your argument, but Arbery was way past the item in the road before it was filmed.  There is no video of it lying in front of Arbery.


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOL

No, it's true, you really are demented. What stolen items do YOU see in his pockets?


----------



## Lysistrata (May 10, 2020)

LeftofLeft said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


What "race riots" have occurred? What is this "racial divide" that you are talking about? Nobody is "rioting" in my neck of the woods. We are living here peaceably  not far from the White House and Capitol Building and there is no rioting of any sort. Where do you live that there is race-based rioting going on?


----------



## theHawk (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Cops review new video of man who appears to be Ahmaud Arbery
> 
> 
> Arbery, 25, was out jogging in Brunswick on February 23, before he was shot dead by father and son Gregory and Travis McMichael, who had trailed him in a white pick-up truck.
> ...


LMAO.  
As you can see, he isn’t jogging at all, he is walking.  The video is sped up but you tell he is just walking.  Joggers don’t wear Khaki shorts or an oversized t-shirt, and I doubt he is wearing running shoes.  
You can also see a man on the left across the street come out and is on the phone, most likely the person who called 9-1-1 to report a black man wearing a white t-shirt trespassing on private property.

Poor liberals, yet another Trayvon Martin case, based on lies totally proven wrong by evidence.  But as usual, libs have to stick to their story and won’t admit they were wrong.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Lol how does that video disprove anything lol hahah Desperate or what


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...











						Cops review new video of man who appears to be Ahmaud Arbery
					

Arbery, 25, was out jogging in Brunswick on February 23, before he was shot dead by father and son Gregory and Travis McMichael, who had trailed him in a white pick-up truck.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## theHawk (May 10, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Sad democrats rushed to judgment, this guy was robbing houses and for the protection of the neighborhood
> ...


^^ Look at this jackass trying to justify someone trespassing on private property.
Is there a for sale sign on this property?  An “open house” sign?  I think not.  
You are really reaching and it’s just embracing to see you shills make up any excuse for this thug.

By the way, homeboy was living with his mother, and had a criminal record.  And your argument is that maybe he was looking to buy this property?

 GTFO


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


----------



## theHawk (May 10, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


If you bothered watching the video, clearly a man across the street did and he is on the phone, either calling 9-1-1 or his neighbors.


----------



## theHawk (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Wow, are those hightop shoes?

What a great “jogging” shoe!  I need to throw away my Aasics and get me some high tops.


----------



## NotYourBody (May 10, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


I have done the same thing so many times. I never thought of it as breaking and entering because it was already wide open. I've never had anyone question me or even stop me.


----------



## Polishprince (May 10, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...





Race Riots were scheduled when Freddy Gay died in Baltimore, as well as the Gentle Giant in Ferguson.  The media would love to get more of that stuff on TV- really helps with the ratings.   An acquittal of the fellows in Brunswick would certainly be an occasion for one.


----------



## NotYourBody (May 10, 2020)

occupied said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


They definitely have the look of Trump supporters. Weird goatees, fat bellies, baggy dirty pants, camo, guns, white pasty skin with red MAGA splotches.


----------



## Lysistrata (May 10, 2020)

where is the video showing that anyone, much less Arbery, stole anything from this construction site? Even if there was something stolen from this construction site, how does Arbery fit in?


----------



## theHawk (May 10, 2020)

occupied said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


Well when you catch a man in the act, it’s pretty easy to be the judge, jury, and executioner (if they get violent).  This thug is caught on video trespassing.  By all rights he could had been shot dead right then and there.

The other video shows him attacking one of the men trying to get his weapon.  Would you let a thug you just caught trespassing take a weapon from you?  Well perhaps you would, because you’re a pathetic libtard.


----------



## theHawk (May 10, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> where is the video showing that anyone, much less Arbery, stole anything from this construction site? Even if there was something stolen from this construction site, how does Arbery fit in?


How many black men wearing Khakis shorts, an oversized white t-shirt, and high tops were running around this neighborhood at 1:00pm on this day?

Its pretty evident that the man who witnessed the crime followed him the entire time.

Of course the police also investigated this whole thing months ago and determined the men were in the right and Avery was in the wrong.  But you know better because the thug was a black man and those that “harassed” him were white.

I guess the moral of the story here is that if you are white, and see a black man committing a crime, you should just ignore it.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> where is the video showing that anyone, much less Arbery, stole anything from this construction site? Even if there was something stolen from this construction site, how does Arbery fit in?


Well why was he running with a hammer and then tosses it before the citizens arrest?


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


It shows he didn't throw down a hammer.


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Nothing in your article says he robbed anything.

Have you always been this deranged?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Lol what!? Is it your property? Construction ppp always leave equipment behind, obviously the neighborhoods looked out for this Construction company except for the stolen hammer


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Umm so how did it end up on the ground?  They saw him with the hammer that’s why they brought guns


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


This new footage has just been released it is currently under investigation.. and I just investigated the motherfucker rob them,, And there were several other robbery attempts that week, home invasions


----------



## NotYourBody (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > that in no way excuses the father and son to go after him with a gun.
> ...


Did you see him steal the hammer? No, you did not. 

Perhaps he brought the hammer with him. As a weapon.


----------



## Mr Natural (May 10, 2020)

Maybe he took the hammer from the house under construction because two cracker assholes with guns were following him.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Lol was seen in a construction site, runs as a neighbor sees him with a hammer in his hands, lol so if he’s not jogging why is a running?


----------



## NotYourBody (May 10, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


WHO did he rob?

*Definition of robbery*


*: *the act or practice of robbing specifically *: *larceny from the person or presence of another by violence or threat

Just stop. You don't even know the difference between a robber and a burglar. They don't teach that in Russia?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


The hammer belong to him?


----------



## NotYourBody (May 10, 2020)

iceberg said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still waiting to hear what's highly unusual about wearing khaki shorts in warm weather.
> ...


That's what fat people wear. This guy wasn't fat. I doubt his shorts were restricting him.


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOL 

You don't even know what it is and it was on the ground before Arbery jogged past it.

You're nuts, comrade.


----------



## Polishprince (May 10, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Both robbery and burglary are serious felonies.   But burglary is less serious if its a non-residential building and there is no one there.    In either case,  you are likely to be shot if you engage in it.   People don't go for that shit nowadays, particularly in nice areas like Brunswick, GA.


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


We're talking about that house under construction,  Spunky. You said he robbed it. You said he put stuff in his pockets. Meanwhile, none of that is visible in the video and none of that is mentioned in the article you posted.

You're hallucinating, comrade


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Quote one single neighbor saying they saw him with a hammer....

You just can't stop lying, can ya, Spunky?


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


What hammer?


----------



## NotYourBody (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Omg. Are you always this stupid? What you are talking about would be BURGLARY. Not robbery. Dumbass

And yes, the hammer actually did belong to him. He brought it with him on his jog to use as a weapon.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


No I have pics of him throwing it, ive posted 3 times .. yoir just trolling .. no wonder the black community is high in crime you encourage this behavior so racist. Your just a racist troll .. sad


----------



## NotYourBody (May 10, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Those goobers will never see the outside of a prison cell. Deservedly so. Hope it was worth it to them. 

They sure looked like scared little bitches in their mug shots.


----------



## LeftofLeft (May 10, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Do you not remember Baltimore? About 35 minutes north of you without traffic. This incident in Georgia is a mess and could have an outcome that many people won’t like..... all the while the media fueling it. That’s my point. If the media were responsible, they would cover all angles and not push an agenda.


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> there were several other robbery attempts that week, home invasions


Where?   LINK


----------



## Polishprince (May 10, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...





What makes you think they won't be exonerated?    Did these guys have clean records?  It looks like they have a solid defense.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


For political reasons? Are you a terrorist?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > there were several other robbery attempts that week, home invasions
> ...


 It was just on the news


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Slow down, cowboy.  You got the wrong end of the stick.


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


What channel, Jitts?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Cnn


----------



## NotYourBody (May 10, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


They got caught hunting down, and murdering a black man on video. The public will never stand for their release from prison.

So many things they could have done to address the situation besides what they did, which led to murder. 

They thought they were tough, fierce hunters. Protectors of the world. They don't even know how to properly handle their weapons.


----------



## occupied (May 10, 2020)

LeftofLeft said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > LeftofLeft said:
> ...


 Justifying yet another unarmed black man's murder is a definite agenda. Is that the other angles you want?


----------



## NotYourBody (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


???

You're sundowning awfully early in the day.


----------



## NotYourBody (May 10, 2020)

OldLady said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I'm trying to respond to the one who doesn't know the difference between burglary and robbery, lol.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


You want these guys in jail
Because they got your profile of a southern republican.. you
Are doing it for political reasons ,, you Are by definition supporting terrorism


----------



## Polishprince (May 10, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...




I don't think the jury is going to see it the way you apparently do.

It isn't up to the "public" here, its up to DA to present evidence and to prove their case beyond a reasonable doubt.  The "public" is lynch mobs- this is about the Law and evidence and actual proof.


----------



## NotYourBody (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Not MY profile. But certainly one of the many profiles of a southern republican.

I want them in prison because they chased down, and murdered a man. 

There are many southern republicans who fit the same profile. I'm not hollering for them all to go to prison. Only the murderers. Though I am never *surprised* when something like this happens and it involves a white southern republican.


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You heard wrong.  Of course, I couldn't find it on CNN.  But I double checked Google.
Daily News:  The same thing I've been telling you for days:

_The last known burglary in the neighborhood happened on Jan. 1, more than seven weeks before the Feb. 23 incident that ended Arbery’s life at the age of 25, Glynn County Police Lt. Cheri Bashlor told CNN on Friday._








						No burglaries were reported in neighborhood where Ahmaud Arbery was killed, contradicting suspects’ claim: report
					

An already-unlikely motive in the Ahmaud Arbery murder case became even more suspicious on Friday. The two Georgia men who were caught on video shooting the unarmed jogger to death in February claim they were chasing a suspect behind a series of burglaries in the area. But a local police...




					www.nydailynews.com


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


And 12 Glynn County, Georgia jurors.  Yes?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


They witnessed a Burglary they follow the Burglar while on the phone with the cops they saw the robber with a weapon they brought guns with them the suspect tried to take a gun jolted it and was shot and killed. Stop your hate of these two heroes


----------



## BULLDOG (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



They committed murder.  The police already said the dead guy committed no crime.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


The thing with Alpha rhythms are with a left-wing site name google is that they control the information we.. The thing with Alpha rhythms are with a left-wing site name google is that they control the information we get They will bury any information that supports these two heroes.


----------



## NotYourBody (May 10, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


We'll see. The GBI sure didn't think there were any issues with the evidence.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


New evidence was released today of a security video witnessing AA canvassing a building entrance to garage came out five minutes later with something that look like a tool or weapon call it what you want he then ran neighbors witnessed it neighbors called the cops followed the suspect who is carrying a weapon. The suspect and violently attacked one of the heroes. During the struggle he jumped the gun and killed himself


----------



## NotYourBody (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Never. I hope these vile, hateful, racist motherfucker pigs die in prison. 

I saw all I needed to see. These two morons, and their friend who filmed the murder, chased this man down and shot him dead. They also deserve to die. Do they fry them in Georgia?


----------



## occupied (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I asked you earlier to explain where you heard these men were on the phone with the cops while they were chasing him.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


Ok terrorist


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

occupied said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


Its in every link


----------



## Polishprince (May 10, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...




Generally speaking, juries are chosen from the jurisdiction where the alleged offense occurred.  so,yes


----------



## BULLDOG (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



No. Obviously the vigilantes went too far.


----------



## MarathonMike (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Cops review new video of man who appears to be Ahmaud Arbery
> 
> 
> Arbery, 25, was out jogging in Brunswick on February 23, before he was shot dead by father and son Gregory and Travis McMichael, who had trailed him in a white pick-up truck.
> ...





Jitss617 said:


> Cops review new video of man who appears to be Ahmaud Arbery
> 
> 
> Arbery, 25, was out jogging in Brunswick on February 23, before he was shot dead by father and son Gregory and Travis McMichael, who had trailed him in a white pick-up truck.
> ...


All we need is for Paul Harvey to say "And now for the rest of the story....."


----------



## BULLDOG (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Were you there? How do you know that is why they brought guns? He didn't have a hammer, but if he did, that still doesn't justify murder.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


How do? They just said stop


----------



## occupied (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


All they say was a 911 call was made by someone, not that the shooters were on the phone while chasing the guy. Quit lying.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

occupied said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


I believe the caller
Was calling his sons name. Im
Not fishing for you .


----------



## BULLDOG (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You must have posted that at Stormfront, because I haven't seen it here.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Canvassing a building entrance? He walked up to a garage that didn't have it's door installed yet dumb ass.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Ok troll one more time


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


He was inside for 5 mins came out running with a object.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Saying stop doesn't kill anybody dumb ass.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


No the warding off a burglar of a possible theft of the shotgun caused his death, the white man was just strongerc
, and handled the criminal


----------



## IM2 (May 10, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Well here we have the expected creation of a reason to murder a black man. Too bad everything these racists say is not true and the GBI has charged these 2 men with murder. This story is about two racist Georgia white men who took up arms and killed a black man based on a racist presumption.

Period.


----------



## Polishprince (May 10, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...




Do you have any proof of this alleged motive- that these defendants are racist?  Or are you just assuming?  There was no evidence that either of these men were card carrying members of the Triple K or the American Nazi Party.   They weren't wearing the traditional sheets and conical hat, or the official Hugo Boss designed National Socialist uniform during the video or afterwards


----------



## occupied (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


We'll see, if you are correct it means the police covered for these men. Better pray to God this isn't the case.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



The police report said he was wearing sneakers, but didn't mention a hammer.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Police report doesn't mention object.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



The white man had a gun against an unarmed man. That doesn't make him stronger, just more powerful. Of course you don't understand the difference.


----------



## Polishprince (May 10, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...




A hammer is being armed.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 10, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



They killed an unarmed black guy who didn't bother them at all. That should be enough evidence.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 10, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You're too nuts to respond to for now.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

occupied said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


How? The evidence shows the black guy was robbing houses.. had a weapon they called the cops they they were attacked .. it’s not like they wanted to shoot him, he jolted his gun


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...





Boots untied


----------



## IM2 (May 10, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


That's because no hammer existed.


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOL 

You have hallucinations of him throwing a hammer.


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You're hallucinating again. He was wearing sneakers, not boots.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> They killed an unarmed black guy who didn't bother them at all. That should be enough evidence.


That's enough if you're a no-brain idiot.  

Being armed is not assault.  Running at someone and trying to take the item they are holding IS assault. 

Arbery did not appear to fear for his life before he RAN AT McMichael.  

It's not clear cut.  

.


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Post a link to it...


----------



## LeftofLeft (May 10, 2020)

occupied said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



How about ignoring the volumes of unarmed black men’s murders on a daily basis until BOOM! ....... you gotta white guy shooting a black guy. Time to get your panties in a bunch over this rare data point because while it bucks a massive trend,  it fits your agenda.


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> The thing with Alpha rhythms are with a left-wing site name google is that they control the information we get


*algorithms,* not Alpha Rhythms, short bus.   So what search engine do you use?


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


So in some ways, the "public" does have a say here.


----------



## Leo123 (May 10, 2020)

It's interesting that the criminal apologists in this thread make it all about race and not the actual crime of breaking, entering and stealing.  On top of that every damn one of these race baiters use the most vile language.


----------



## Crepitus (May 10, 2020)

T


Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


They murdered an innocent man.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Huh? It’s in the video .. don’t worry just like the narrative about him jogging was debunked, so is this. He was a good boy!


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Ok troll it’s in the pic


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


You post a link


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > The thing with Alpha rhythms are with a left-wing site name google is that they control the information we get
> ...


I’m using apple voice to type.. you know what im
Saying .. they hide news.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> T
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> ...


Where do you see that?


----------



## Crepitus (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > T
> ...


Did you not see the video of them shooting the jogger?

Do you not realize there is no proof this man did anything wrong?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


I see a black man trying to steal a gun and the operator was to powerful for him and the burglar lost


----------



## Crepitus (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You need to get your eyes checked, Boy.


----------



## Dr Grump (May 10, 2020)

gulfman said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



And if you do, and somebody shoots you dead over that peak, tough luck buddy!


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOLOL 

You're truly fucked in the head, comrade. The image of him exiting the house is blurry and indistinguishable. That you imagine you see him carrying something out of the house reveals you're full of shit.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Huh black Guys hands were in the gun


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


He had it in his pants that’s why they thought he had a gun


----------



## theHawk (May 10, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Uh...there is video of the dead guy trespassing on private property.  He may have also stolen the hammer seen in the video as well.  

But you morons just don’t want to accept the common sense story that this thug got caught red-handed.

You’re sticking to your story that black guy with a criminal record living with his mom, went “jogging” wearing khaki shorts and oversized white t-shirt and high tops, with a hammer in his pocket for “protection”. 
He noticed a home under construction while walking (he must had been tired from jogging with a hammer), decides he will “check it out” since there aren’t any explicit “no trespassing signs” and figures it’s for sale.  (Even though he has no job and lives with his mother).  

He then continues his jog after “looking at a house” and is ambushed by some neo-Nazis who wanted to lynch some innocent black guy that day, in broad daylight in their own neighborhood.

^^ Yea, that sounds *way* more plausible than he was caught trespassing and stealing from a home he had no business being in, panicked and attacked the neighborhood watch that had already called the cops at least twice.


----------



## Crepitus (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Are you stupid?  That murderer ran right up on him with it.  Would you not have grabbed it?


----------



## Crepitus (May 10, 2020)

theHawk said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


He stole a hammer?

Do you people ever listen to yourselves?


----------



## theHawk (May 10, 2020)

occupied said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


The 9-1-1 audio tapes have been released.  If you are that ignorant you shouldn’t be commenting on this story.


----------



## theHawk (May 10, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


He carried the hammer while he was out for a jog?

Do you listen to yourselves?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


They asked him to stop, until the cops came the hero’s were protect in the neighborhood from this thug


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


He did ... They don’t want their neighborhood to get ghetto


----------



## theHawk (May 10, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Uh-huh, “racist presumption”.  Not because their neighbor witnessed him trespassing.  

You people will say anything to defend black thugs.


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Cops review new video of man who appears to be Ahmaud Arbery
> 
> 
> Arbery, 25, was out jogging in Brunswick on February 23, before he was shot dead by father and son Gregory and Travis McMichael, who had trailed him in a white pick-up truck.
> ...


What did he break?


----------



## theHawk (May 10, 2020)

This thread has proven once and for all what race baiting hacks the regressive left is.  You all just can’t accept the facts of the case, even with videos and 9-1-1 audio.

Of course this is all due to untreated TDS.  You people should seek professional help.


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


So? He had a right to stand his ground against someone threatening his life.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Cops review new video of man who appears to be Ahmaud Arbery
> ...


He broke into a property that didn’t belong to him and he stole a hammer,, So far its the hammer but We’re waiting for more evidence to come out there are several robberies around that time


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


No.  There.  Weren't.


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOL 

You want me to post a link to your hallucinations??


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOL 

No, comrade. You posted a fuzzy image laying in the road before Arbery even got there and you're calling it a hammer. The police never said there was a hamner in the road.


----------



## Andylusion (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Cops review new video of man who appears to be Ahmaud Arbery
> 
> 
> Arbery, 25, was out jogging in Brunswick on February 23, before he was shot dead by father and son Gregory and Travis McMichael, who had trailed him in a white pick-up truck.
> ...



The video is not convincing.
More evidence is needed than this.   It's like 3 frames total, and they show practically no detail.


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOLOL 

You're caught lying again.

You said he was caught leaving the house with a hammer. Now you claim it was in his pocket, which means he couldn't have been seen leaving the house with a hamner. As always, you trip yourself up with your own lying.


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Assuming that you are correct, is hammer stealing now a capital offense

You have no clue how retarded you are


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Yes he did


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Cops review new video of man who appears to be Ahmaud Arbery
> ...


It's not needed.  There is already a clear video showing Arbery in the home under construction and the family has confirmed it is him.  The police have had the tape since the beginning.  Arbery was just looking around.  It doesn't show him taking anything or damaging anything.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You’re hung up on the hammer it doesn’t matter this was a murder for it to be a murder they have to be premeditation you don’t call the cops if your going to murder somebody, lol that’s charge will be dropped ASAP.. now what? Manslaughter? Ok


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


So if you own a home depot you are legally allowed to put snipers on the roof to pop off shoplifters

Black dude with a hammer coming out of the left door, brain him

Perhaps in North Korea moron, not here


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


There were no burglaries or robberies reported to the police since Jan. 1, when McMichaels had a gun stolen from his truck.
This was per the police.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Who said it was? I’m just saying there was a lot of break-ins and they stopped after this criminal
Was taken out


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


 sure


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Thanks Mom, they showed the video on FOX and he stole nothing, even if he did the shooters did not know


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Cops review new video of man who appears to be Ahmaud Arbery
> ...


I see a black man attacking the hero trying to hold him
Until the cops come. And the gun was jolted and now he’s dead.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


So they saw a black car running body to jump in the truck to kill him then call the cops? Lol does it murder require premeditation I don’t think all the cops shows they wanted to kill him lol


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


What if the shooters were black and the jogger was white


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You lied and got caught lying. If truth and reality were on your side, you wouldn't have had to lie like ya do.


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Second degree murder doesn't require premeditation.


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Another lie.  Your nose must be getting so long you'll be tripping over it soon.


----------



## james bond (May 10, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Sad democrats rushed to judgment, this guy was robbing houses and for the protection of the neighborhood
> ...



The people here aren't right wing.  They're Democrats.  Give the Pubs some firepower and we'll take on the Black Panthers, but not the Democrats.  They got cheap weapons.  I would bet on the Black Panthers.  They will slaughter the white racist Democrats.


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


And now Travis is going to prison for a long time where he'll get passed around like a bitch.


----------



## WillPower (May 10, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> He walked into an open  house that was under construction to have a look. He didn't break and enter anything. The police already determined that.  Nobody lived there, and there were no furnishings or anything else. He broke no law by taking a peek at the new house being built.



He was trespassing, looking for tools to steal....he'd already been observed stealing fishing tackle at another home.  He thought nobody would mess with him since they believe whites are terrified of them.  They all think they're Ali when most have never been in a fight.  So he sees the man with the shotgun and tries to take it away from him!  He's punching the kid's dad....what would you do?  I'd double-tap the piece of shit.  He was put under citizen's arrest ....he could have taken off running...instead he attacked and now he's dead.


----------



## james bond (May 10, 2020)

I want to see the white racist Democrats burn, burn, burn.  They need to be locked up for the maximum.  Maybe they won't make it alive to trial.  Otherwise, we are going to have race wars.  Getting shot because of the color of your skin isn't worth it.


----------



## WillPower (May 10, 2020)

james bond said:


> The people here aren't right wing.  They're Democrats.  Give the Pubs some firepower and we'll take on the Black Panthers, but not the Democrats.  They got cheap weapons.  I would bet on the Black Panthers.  They will slaughter the white racist Democrats.



You're so full of shit it's amazing you don't explode.  Black Panthers are a joke...most can't clean their weapons.  When they jam they toss it in a dumpster and steal a new one.


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2020)

WillPower said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > He walked into an open  house that was under construction to have a look. He didn't break and enter anything. The police already determined that.  Nobody lived there, and there were no furnishings or anything else. He broke no law by taking a peek at the new house being built.
> ...


Liar. Arbery was never identified as the person who stole fishing tackle.


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2020)

WillPower said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > He walked into an open  house that was under construction to have a look. He didn't break and enter anything. The police already determined that.  Nobody lived there, and there were no furnishings or anything else. He broke no law by taking a peek at the new house being built.
> ...


YOU have got some reading to do, fella!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 10, 2020)

If he were a Jew, JoeB and his ilk would applaud the murder.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


Same situation? If the white guy lunged at the black guy holding a gun and got shot in self-defense? Id feel the same


----------



## BULLDOG (May 10, 2020)

theHawk said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Looking at a house being built, is grounds to justify vigilante murder? You're one sick right winger.
Where did you come up with that "might be for sale" crap.   Quit making shit up you liar.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Huh


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Well he’s trespassing on property that’s not his multiple people call the cops. They were quite a few break-ins around that time. These two heroes went out to follow him while calling the cops and giving a description of the guy


----------



## theHawk (May 10, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Cops review new video of man who appears to be Ahmaud Arbery
> ...


More evidence? Like the eye witnesses, 9-1-1 calls, and physical evidence?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


*Umm ok *


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> They were quite a few break-ins around that time.


No.  There.  Weren't.


----------



## theHawk (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


Then there would be a dead white criminal and two black heroes.


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


The police said there were no reported breakins since January.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


The burglar assaulted the man with a gun, it was self-defense the video clearly shows AA lunging at the hero


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


So you think they hunted this guy and it was murder?


----------



## BULLDOG (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



If I order you to stop, and you don't, am I justified to kill you?


----------



## theHawk (May 10, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


That’s the story some leftwingers have presented.  He was just looking around.  Uh-huh.  Why do YOU think he was in the house?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


For maybe manslaughter, but after this criminals record comes out, and the video continually shows the burglar lunging at the hero, and jolting the gun. These hero’s are amazing


----------



## theHawk (May 10, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Depends.  If the person lunges at you and tried to take your gun away, then yes.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > They were quite a few break-ins around that time.
> ...


Yes there was I believe journalists over you lol


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Link?


----------



## bodecea (May 10, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


We should play by their rules now.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


No if you lunge at me while I’m being a hero and jolt the gun and it goes off that’s your fault lol


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

bodecea said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


We already know he was on the construction site.  There is a good video of it.  Family has identified it as Arbery.  He was just looking around.  The cops have had that video from the owner since the shooting and the "evidence" did not prevent them from arresting the two for murder.  Eye witnesses saw him enter and leave the building, called 911.  There was no physical evidence that he had taken anything.
So trespass, yes.  There had been no break ins reported since November, and the owner didn't report anything missing--just a black guy on his construction site.   There was a gun stolen from McMichael's unlocked truck on January 1.  THAT WAS IT.  So what was all this hopped up vigilantism about?  McMichael heard dispatch say "there he goes" and saw a black guy running down the street.  It was like the old huntin dog hearing the hunting horn.


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Yes, I've been reading the journalists who report nothing since January 1.  No break ins at the construction site reported since November.  That's the police records.  You haven't read any "journalists" saying any thing different.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

OldLady said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


It actually prevented them from being arrested twice. Really arrested because the main stream media. They still can’t force laws in crimes to happen.. This guy trespassed on a property that didn’t belong to him many people called the cops, this guy trespassed on a property that didn’t belong to him many people called the cops Two guys while on the phone with the cops described him followed him ask him to stop And he lunged at the brave hero who manhandled the criminal


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Well someone reported it 3 hours ago. On TV.. I’ll take it from there .. don’t worry more information is coming out and it will silence you race baiters


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


His record, which is irrelevant, has already come out.


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Take your meds


----------



## BULLDOG (May 10, 2020)

theHawk said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Probably for the same reason I have looked in houses being built dozens of times. Curiosity.  His reason doesn't matter anyway. it doesn't justify murder.


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Perhaps the break ins were the result of a father and son team who felt they had to  eliminate the competition


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

theHawk said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I have a record, what you gonna do to me flappy

Go for it


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Lol ok.. 
We will see


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Cops review new video of man who appears to be Ahmaud Arbery
> 
> 
> Arbery, 25, was out jogging in Brunswick on February 23, before he was shot dead by father and son Gregory and Travis McMichael, who had trailed him in a white pick-up truck.
> ...


Suspicion of burglary still doesn’t justify citizens taking the law into their own hands.

And you’re still racist trash, Jizzler


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Lol oops Damn voice text sucks ha


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


----------



## BULLDOG (May 10, 2020)

If anyone doubts that Jitter is a pathetically stupid right winger who actively avoids reality, just point them to this thread.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Cops review new video of man who appears to be Ahmaud Arbery
> ...


They didn’t , the criminal lunged at the hero. They only wanted him to stop until the cops got there.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> If anyone doubts that Jitter is a pathetically stupid right winger who actively avoids reality, just point them to this thread.


Evidence and facts is stupid? Huh


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Unfortunately Candace has no info other than what the media provided


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone doubts that Jitter is a pathetically stupid right winger who actively avoids reality, just point them to this thread.
> ...


LOL, I believe that you meant to say Evidence and facts are stupid? Huh

Yawn, you are not stupid you are a moron


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> ...


Yes listen to her .. she lays out how stupid you sound lol and many blacks are listening


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Where did she get her inside information?

LOL from FOX news


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Huh?


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


I listened to it.  She knows exactly what we know.  She is a bright young lady and she argues well, but it seems she lives in a pretty privileged place in this world.  There is merit in some of her argument, but her perception....
who is she, anyway?  She looks rich.

Ahhh.....a Fairfield County girl.  No wonder .


----------



## theHawk (May 10, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


No one said it justified murder.  

His attacking a man and trying to take away his gun does justify self-defense.

There was no murder.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I'm not sure what Lebron James has to do with anything. why is she talking about him?


----------



## theHawk (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


No one asked what your “record” is.

Go for what?  You’re unhinged.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 10, 2020)

theHawk said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Trying to take a gun from some vigilante who is pointing it at you is self defense.


----------



## theHawk (May 10, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Good luck with that one in a court of law.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

OldLady said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Yes when you work hard you get privileges..


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Because he is race baiting and is uneducated


----------



## Andylusion (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Right....  That could be true, and I am predisposed to believe the lawful citizen over a guy that brought a loaded weapon to a school gym crowded with students.

However...  to claim that video proves he is guilty... not so much.

Bottom, not so much.   Need be more careful about making accusations lest you end up no better than the guys that made accusations against the kids in your avatar picture.   Stop being like the bad people.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


Lawful citizen charging a guy a guy with a gun asking him to stop? Huh


----------



## Leo123 (May 10, 2020)

OldLady said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


What's wrong with her perception?  I thought she was exhibiting excellent perception.   She wasn't arguing with anyone.  Why do you say that?  Apparently, you see her opinion as an argument.  Why? Because of her skin color?  Why do you say she is 'privileged?'   Do you think successful black women have to be privileged?  If I were you I'd do a deep self assessment of your apparent racist tendencies.


----------



## IM2 (May 10, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Yes I do. 243 years of white racist behavior, especially in the deep south. You don't have to be a member of the nazi party or the KKK to be a racist.

*"Both the Nixon and Reagan administratons, with the support of the Burger and Rehnquist supreme courts executed two significant tasks to crush the promise embedded in the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and the Voting Rights Act of 1965. The first was to redefine what the movement was really "about" with centuries of oppression and brutality reduced to the harmless symbolism of a bus seat and water fountain."

“The second key maneuver, which flowed naturally from the first, was to redefine racism itself. Confronted with civil rights headlines depicting unflattering portrayals of KKK rallies and jackbooted sheriffs, white authority transformed those damning images of white supremacy into the sole definition of racism. This simple but wickedly brilliant conceptual and linguistic shift served multiple purposes. First and foremost, it was conscience soothing. The whittling down of racism to sheet-wearing goons allowed a cloud of racial innocence to cover many whites who, although 'resentful of black progress' and determined to ensure that racial inequality remained untouched, could see and project themselves as the 'kind of upstanding white citizen(s)' who were 'positively outraged at the tactics of the Ku Klux Klan". The focus on the Klan also helped to designate racism as an individual aberration rather than something systemic, institutional and pervasive.”*

― Carol Anderson, White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide


----------



## IM2 (May 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Meth.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)




----------



## candycorn (May 10, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


They took the law into their own hands.


----------



## IM2 (May 10, 2020)

LeftofLeft said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > LeftofLeft said:
> ...


*How about whites stop lying to themselves?*

In 2018 according to the Uniform Crime Reports, 3,315 whites were murdered that year. 2,677 were killed by another white, 514 were killed by a black person. Whites were 5 times more likely to be killed by another white person than a black person. What it shows is that the media ignores a very large problem in the white community where 81 percent of all whites who are killed are killed by another white person. Now I don't know about you but 81 percent is a pretty high number and this and higher percentages of white on while murder have been completely ignored by  the media for decades. Instead the media has made a big thing out of black on black crime reinforcing a white racist belief of black violence thereby creating the attitudes of such men as the 2 white men who killed Arbery.









						Expanded Homicide Data Table 6
					





					ucr.fbi.gov


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


You don't know what you're talking about Jitts.  Fairfield County has far more rarified air than you or I have any hope of ever breathing.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> View attachment 334503



So what was the felony offence that they witnessed or had immediate knowledge of?


----------



## Andylusion (May 10, 2020)

OldLady said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



She looks rich.

Is that the standard by how you judge the merit of the argument, is by how the other person 'looks' to you?

Can I do that to you?  I'd like some personal photos of yourself, and the neighborhood where you live, and what kind of car you drive.

I just want to fit in, with this method of evaluating the arguments of others, that doesn't involve relative evidence or merit, but how people look.   So I need you to provide that information, so I can achieve your method of assessment.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


You can attack her all you want... she was a former democrat that woke up and is influencing many young blacks to become free


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 334503
> ...


The felony was breaking into the house. And they had knowledge of it because he immediately followed him down the street. Calling the cops trying to get him to stop


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Her argument is based on the perception that racism no longer exists.


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 334503
> ...


He ran from a white man............................a clear felony in all southern states

Didn't you watch Roots


----------



## IM2 (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > They killed an unarmed black guy who didn't bother them at all. That should be enough evidence.
> ...


Arbery did not run at them dumb ass. He tried running around the truck. The driver had opened the driver side door and got out. A shot was fired, The driver went to the front of the truck and that's where the confrontation started. Those men killed that guy and no matter what kind of bullshit story white motherfuckers on the right try making up, those two white men had no right to follow that man, pull guns on him or try making an arrest. It is clear cut. What will not be is the white jury that will probably set these murderers free.

Then I will have to read these racist motherfuckers gloating about another white boy who got away with killing a black person.


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I didn't attack her.


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Did the security footage of the work site show that?


----------



## Polishprince (May 10, 2020)

IM2 said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



Interesting factoid there.   So there really isn't much violence at all in the Ghetto, except what the Honkies bring into it?       Its interesting to know that the documentary about blacks forming a Gestapo to deal with Honky Criminals is more accurate than I had thought.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


No she’s saying this case wasn’t racist, like you want it to be


----------



## Andylusion (May 10, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



Which we need more of.

Obama had 8 years to clean up crime, and eliminate thugs on the streets, and it's worse now than in the past.









						There's A Continued Uptick In Violent Crime, According To Federal Survey
					

The federal government on Tuesday released the annual National Crime Victimization Survey. The 2018 data show a big jump in reports of sexual assault and rape.




					www.npr.org
				




If these guys can't get a handle on your crime problem, then it's about time that the abused citizens of this country stood up, and said enough is enough.

Honestly, there is a large part of me, that thinks that Rodrigo Duterte has the right idea.

If they can't get around the bloated idiotic and useless justice system that allowed OJ Simpson to get off 100% free for clear undeniable murder... then maybe the citizens should take justice into their own hands, and end these criminals.

This is exactly why they should be protesting criminals, and not the police.  And maybe if the garbage left, would support the police, and stop the criminals more, fewer people would be so fed up as to be sitting around looking to see if anything suspicious is going on, and stuff like this wouldn't have to happen.


----------



## IM2 (May 10, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> It's interesting that the criminal apologists in this thread make it all about race and not the actual crime of breaking, entering and stealing.  On top of that every damn one of these race baiters use the most vile language.


The criminal apologists are the ones making this about breaking, entering and stealing that did not occur. People get tired of reading racist crap, so the language gets  foul.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



The police already said he didn't break into anything, and he broke no laws. It was perfectly legal to look at and enter the house being built. No trespassing signs, or locked doors would have prevented him from legally taking a look, but there were no signs, and the doors weren't even installed yet.


----------



## Andylusion (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You didn't say that in the thread title.  You claimed the video proved he was breaking and entering.   It doesn't.


----------



## IM2 (May 10, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > LeftofLeft said:
> ...


We aren't talking about the ghetto, we are talking about white crime.  It's time whites like you looked at your own community instead of the whataboutism.


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Oh quit whining.  It was just a comment.  I was wondering who she was--celebrity?  actress?  some famous person's daughter?  I didn't know.

And I did "evaluate" her comments.  Thought I was pretty positive about it, too.  Some of what she says has merit.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 10, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



So you're all for vigilantism. Nobody is surprised, idiot.


----------



## IM2 (May 10, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Wrong answer. The police have been the criminals.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Well why did 3 ppl call the cops if it was ok?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


So if you go inside of a property that doesn’t belong to you what do you call that?


----------



## BULLDOG (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



They called the cops to say a black man was running through their neighborhood. When the dispatcher asked what crime they think he had committed, they had no answer. You really need to do a little more research.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Because he was staggering, the Black was charging his son.


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


That sounds a little hinky.  So I can't holler from my porch, "GET OFF MY LAWN" if there's no signs up?


----------



## Leo123 (May 10, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Apparently it exists for you.  Why?


----------



## Andylusion (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



When I was young, I went for a walk with my mother.  We walked by a house that was being built.  My mother walked right into the house with me, and we looked around, and walked out.

In fact, Ben Shapiro himself openly said this was homicide because he and his parents did the same thing years before.

If it was not for this guys criminal record, and taking a loaded weapon to a gym....  and if there had not been a string of break ins in the neighborhood....

Then I would be far far more likely to defend the jogger.

Again, I would have handled it differently.  I would have stopped and said, what do you need?   And talked it over with them.

I certainly would not have run at the guy, and attacked him.

I get all that.

But if you want to make the case he as engaged in criminal activity at the time he was running there... you need more evidence than this.

Many people stop by construction sites, and look around.   In fact, if I remember right, some other people stopped and looked at the house being built, while me and my mother were looking at it.

Did he break anything to get into the house?   Was there a door he broke?   Did he take anything from the location?

Any of that could validate your position. But if all he did was look... then no, that's not a crime, and not evidence he was doing something nefarious.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Unless some crime is committed, you call it an every day occurrence. For about the millionth time, Police already said he committed no crime in looking at, and even entering  the house being constructed. A posted keep out sign would have made it a crime. If he broke in it would have been a crime. Neither of those thing occurred.


----------



## candycorn (May 10, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


I agree I’ve done it many times my self, until I was caught and was told
To keep out, I think more information will come out, I think this guy stole something, the way he charged at the guy asking him to stop tells me he was up to no good. More information will come out


----------



## BULLDOG (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I doubt that, but either way, staggering is not a felony, and does not justify them chasing him. They had no grounds to even approach him. They could legally have offered to make a consensual contact with him, but he was under no obligation to respond or even acknowledge them, much less required to stop on their orders.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Why be racist?


----------



## IM2 (May 10, 2020)

It's sad how much these racists will twist and turn themselves in order to create a reason why a white person has the right to kill somebody black. The excuse now is Arbery had a criminal record so that means he can get followed, shot and killed based on an assumption of two white men.


----------



## Leo123 (May 10, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


I have no problem with that, I have a problem with those trying to turn this into a racial incident with no real proof and based on skin color alone.  Now, if the two white guys have a history of assaulting blacks for their skin color I am all for throwing the book at them for a hate crime.   Unfortunately, the hate crime statutes have been horribly misused by race baiters.


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Racism is an unfortunate fact of life, good people must try to eliminate it


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


Because it does still exist.


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I bet if I really looked I could find a white jogger that was not followed and murdered

Yawn


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


You just showed your racist lol


----------



## Leo123 (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Most people have eliminated it.  We had a Civil War over it.  The only ones that always bring up race are the leftist, Marxist Democrats who need blacks to stay on their plantation of voting victims.


----------



## Leo123 (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


What the Hell kind of racist comment is that?  Yes and you'll also find black joggers who were not followed and murdered.


----------



## IM2 (May 10, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You racists and your weak ass whining about everybody else race baiting but you. Hate crimes statutes have been underused and you don't need a history of doing so to be convicted of one.


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Racism is an unfortunate fact of life, good people must try to eliminate it


----------



## BULLDOG (May 10, 2020)

OldLady said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Of course you can. You are notifying them that you don't approve of them being there, Nobody was at the house to yell at him, so that doesn't really apply in this case. There are lots of other ways to keep people off your property. Fences with locked gates, keep out signs, direct notification by mail or other means (yelling to get the hell off your property is an example of this one) The key is that there has to be some reasonable indication that their entry to the property is forbidden.  A person's home, where he lives,  has more protections, but this was just a house being built. It was not yet anybody's home.


----------



## IM2 (May 10, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


That's a lie. Your last comment is proof of the modern existence of racism.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


So you perpetrate fake news  to get black people to be angry? This incident had nothing to do with race this was not a jogger being shot, this was not a black person being hunted down.


----------



## IM2 (May 10, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


The comment was not racist.


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


The black people here are thanking me retard


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


AA was looking to rob ppl .


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Yes they took your bait ,, are you proud?


----------



## Leo123 (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


So, you see people by their skin color....?


----------



## I c h i g o (May 10, 2020)

Talk about fake news circulating around now... 









						Cops review new video of man who appears to be Ahmaud Arbery
					

Arbery, 25, was out jogging in Brunswick on February 23, before he was shot dead by father and son Gregory and Travis McMichael, who had trailed him in a white pick-up truck.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I would be proud to watch you swing


----------



## IM2 (May 10, 2020)

*"So you perpetrate fake news  to get black people to be angry? This incident had nothing to do with race this was not a jogger being shot, this was not a black person being hunted down."*

Race had everything  to do with this.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Lol what does that mean??


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

I c h i g o said:


> Talk about fake news circulating around now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The video is fake? Did you spot something off? Interesting


----------



## BULLDOG (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



So now you can read a dead man's mind? You';re just full of super powers, aren't you?


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Just made an observation, why does it bother you?


----------



## iceberg (May 10, 2020)

theHawk said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


great.

he got caught.

he never should have been shot and killed by joe average citizen.

you and many others seem to keep missing *that* point.


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Karma is on it's way..................................

Just accept it


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

iceberg said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


What was he caught doing?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Im
Confident more information will be coming out and you will
Slide back under your rock until the next opportunity to race bate comes


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


So the dumb honkeys are holding back on this info because jail is fun


----------



## iceberg (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


i don't know. i don't care. 

if he was stealing great, call the police.
if he was not, then it's even worse.

i don't care what he was doing he didn't deserve to be shot EVEN IF he WAS stealing things.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


So you want to see me hanging for giving accurate information about this and stopping you from perpetrating fake race news? Does that piss you off? Real
Evidence? Haha


----------



## BULLDOG (May 10, 2020)

iceberg said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



He should have never been followed, but that doesn't make the rest of your statement untrue.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Well I think reports about all the break ins will show it was AA, and his police record will come out, witness will make statements. Why get racist?


----------



## Lysistrata (May 10, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


And there isn't anything to suggest that Arbery was the person who was on this property under construction, looking it over. I own a house and and the lawns surrounding it. I  have seen people walking on my lawn. This is not an offense that would justify a murder. I just saw my neighbor's children running across my lawn. Is this a federal offense? A crime worthy of death? NO! Ain't no way!


----------



## BULLDOG (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You seem to be confident about a lot of bat shit crazy things.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


He shouldn’t have broke into houses


----------



## IM2 (May 10, 2020)

*"So, you see people by their skin color....?" *

Here we have a racist trying to justify a murder because the dead person was black and he's talking about somone else seeing people by their skin color. This is rich.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Ive debunked all your narratives about this case so far, jogger, minding his business, being a victim.. etc


----------



## IM2 (May 10, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



This is a racial incident and race is about skin color.


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Even if that is true the honkeys are not justified for murdering this man.  You just can not grasp this


----------



## BULLDOG (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



Are you mentally deficient?  He didn't break in to anything dumb ass. He walked in through an opening that might later have a garage door over it. You're a fine example of your brain dead group.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


It wasn’t murder, murder has to be premeditated, they were on the phone with the cops lol besides hers more about then blackie 
The “unarmed jogger” Ahmaud Arbery was once arrested for attempting to bring a loaded gun into a high school. When the school police officer noticed the gun in his waist band, the man fled from police.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Doesn’t matter 3 ppl called the cops, this was very suspicious of all neighborhoods.. 

The “unarmed jogger” Ahmaud Arbery was once arrested for attempting to bring a loaded gun into a high school. When the school police officer noticed the gun in his waist band, the man fled from police.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



All you've done is make sure your reputation as a brain dead right winger is in tact. You have debunked nothing idiot.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

Looks like AA attempted to be a school shooter until he was stopped 


The “unarmed jogger” Ahmaud Arbery was once arrested for attempting to bring a loaded gun into a high school. When the school police officer noticed the gun in his waist band, the man fled from police.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Umm ok lol


----------



## BULLDOG (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



That has nothing to do with this you big floppy pussy. STFU.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Looks like AA attempted to be a school shooter until he was stopped
> 
> 
> The “unarmed jogger” Ahmaud Arbery was once arrested for attempting to bring a loaded gun into a high school. When the school police officer noticed the gun in his waist band, the man fled from police.


STFU


----------



## theHawk (May 10, 2020)

iceberg said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Well, he shouldn’t had charged right at a man with a shotgun.

Was the man supposed to let suspected thug take the shotgun from him?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


The attempted school
Schooler? Yes this black was very dangerous


----------



## I c h i g o (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> The video is fake? Did you spot something off? Interesting



"The McMichaels have claimed they followed Arbery in their pick-up truck because they believed he was a burglary suspect. 

But while the new video could complicate the narrative that Arbery was simply out jogging in the neighborhood, prosecutor Manny Arora told the Atlanta Journal-Constiution that entry onto a construction site is not necessarily a crime if nothing is stolen.  

Arbery's family lawyer, Lee Merritt, told CNN that that incident would be classified as 'trespassing at most'. 

Meanwhile, heavily-armed protesters from the Black Panther Party, 'I Fight For My People', and 'My Vote is Hip Hop' gathered Saturday to demonstrate in the Satilla Shores neighborhood near where Arbery was killed.

A vigil was also held Saturday in Sidney Lanier Park in Brunswick, a day after what would have been Arbery's 26th birthday. It was attended by friends and family including Arbery's mother and sister and featured live music, a balloon release and memories of Arbery."

You can see the FULL video here:









						Cops review new video of man who appears to be Ahmaud Arbery
					

Arbery, 25, was out jogging in Brunswick on February 23, before he was shot dead by father and son Gregory and Travis McMichael, who had trailed him in a white pick-up truck.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## theHawk (May 10, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like AA attempted to be a school shooter until he was stopped
> ...



^^translation: I’ve got nothing so now I have to scream like a petulant child.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 10, 2020)

theHawk said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



The man with a shotgun should have never chased him down.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



STFU


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Where do you see a chase?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Huh  so angry.. 
The “unarmed jogger” Ahmaud Arbery was once arrested for attempting to bring a loaded gun into a high school. When the school police officer noticed the gun in his waist band, the man fled from police.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


The black guy ran at the white guy ,, Almost like he wanted to shoot up a school always he tried in 2013


----------



## theHawk (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


It’s funny how these regressive idiots will make accusations against the white guys without any proof.  “They were racist Nazis terrorizing innocent black guy”.  Yet they flatly deny video proof of black guy trespassing, and attacking the neighborhood watch guys who called the police.


----------



## theHawk (May 10, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Where’s the proof he “chased him down”?


----------



## Polishprince (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...





The fact that you are neglecting, Jitts is that Ahmaud Arbery is a young, African American youth.   Of our America's Literal Sacred Cows.     What he did, or didn't do, is irrelevant.   If a honky disrespects him, there is hell to pay, just like if you whacked a cow on the streets of Calcutta.    People don't want to hear the reason.


----------



## iceberg (May 10, 2020)

theHawk said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


How about not go hunting people and let the police handle. He never should have put himself in that position.


----------



## iceberg (May 10, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


And what proof do you have on the black guy?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

iceberg said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


If your hunting someone do you shoot it from
A distance or do you allow it to attack you?


----------



## Lysistrata (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


How does this have to do with a gunman holding a loaded shotgun in the middle of a street six years later?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Well AA IS VIOLENT


----------



## Lysistrata (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


What is AA and how is this is "AA"  violent? A person in the the middle of a street holding a loaded gun in the the United States is violent.


----------



## Crepitus (May 10, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


No.


----------



## theHawk (May 10, 2020)

iceberg said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


They did call the police.  Every citizen has a right to bear arms, and every citizen has a right to report and apprehend a criminal.


----------



## theHawk (May 10, 2020)

iceberg said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Stop playing dumb.  The OP video clearly shows the black guy on the property trespassing, as well as a neighbor watching him from across the street and calling someone to report it.


----------



## beautress (May 11, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Sad democrats rushed to judgment, this guy was robbing houses and for the protection of the neighborhood
> ...


Well, duh, he was actually a serial repeat offender...


----------



## bluzman61 (May 11, 2020)

beautress said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Of COURSE he was.  It's absolutely hilarious that some are trying to pass this thug off as some innocent fella who got taken down by the big, bad white men.  It's hilarious AND sad.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 11, 2020)

theHawk said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



He wasn't trespassing, dumb ass. There are legal requirements to be called a trespass. He didn't meet any of those. Even if he had, that wouldn't justify vigilantes to chase him down and kill him.


----------



## theHawk (May 11, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



LOL yea okay.  If some thug black guy walked into your open garage, you’d be okay with it.  Maybe you’d ask him if he is interested in buying something.

It’s like you people are actually losing IQ points by the day.


----------



## theHawk (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Still no answer from BULLDOG the bullshitter.
No proof is needed to make accusations against the white guys.
And video evidence showing the black guy trespassing and fleeing after being seen is ignored.


----------



## theHawk (May 11, 2020)

iceberg said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Try reading the OP before posting.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 11, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Read the report, dumb ass. They jumped in a pickup and chased him down.  The one  with a pistol was driving, and the other was in the back of the truck with a shotgun.  They tried to block his path with he truck, but he turned and went the other way.  Since you refuse to even read the report, there is no need to discuss this any further with idiots like you.


----------



## theHawk (May 11, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Oh, so now you believe a report, but not the video.

By the way, the video shows the driver had the shotgun, and the man standing in the back had a handgun.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 11, 2020)

theHawk said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



I don't have a problem admitting mistakes. If I got the armament backwards, then thank you for the correction. The police said he didn't break any law by looking at and entering the building that was under construction. Care to show me where I was wrong about that?


----------



## gipper (May 11, 2020)

After 22 pages, have we determined who is in the wrong?


----------



## Mac-7 (May 11, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Does the OP have any shame at all?


The mourning for the black jogger is over

his death is no more important than the dead white girl murdered by two black guys in miami


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Under Georgia law you have every right to make a citizens arrest you have every right to open carry. AA attacked the son


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


According to the police he was trespassing he was breaking in to a dwelling under ga law


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

esalla said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


According to Georgia law I have every right to citizens arrest you if I witness you breaking into a house.


----------



## iceberg (May 11, 2020)

theHawk said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


great - now tell me every citizen has a right to make arrests they feel proper, using deadly force beyond the scope of the "crime".

oh. can't do that can you.


----------



## iceberg (May 11, 2020)

theHawk said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


so trespassing is now subject to the penalty of death?

again you're bypassing a whole lot of our judicial system here.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

iceberg said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Under Georgia law if you witnessed a crime being committed you can make a citizens arrest


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

iceberg said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


The son  showed restraint in that assault on him. It’s self defense and it won’t be murder. Under GA law


----------



## Lysistrata (May 11, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Does the OP have any shame at all?
> ...



You don't compare murders, idiot. All your comment means is that there are two murderers in Miami who must meet justice, and two murderers in Georgia who must meet justice.


----------



## Polishprince (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...




The gentleman who was pinched for the alleged "murder" here is an ex-law enforcement officer, he knows what people's rights are.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 11, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Now you want to be reasonable

up to now your posts have been dripping with anti white venom

But with the introduction of black murderers killing whites it all changes for you 

and for me

I’ve heard more comment on the black jogger than the incident deserves


----------



## yidnar (May 11, 2020)

occupied said:


> These perfect Trumpbots are going to die in prison, hopefully soon.


are you trying to say that once a dem gets in the WH that yall are going to round up people and imprison them for having an opposing political point of view ? is that what your chicom masters are telling yall to do ?


----------



## Lysistrata (May 11, 2020)

There is no evidence that Arbery committed a crime, even if he entered the construction site, assuming that the individual in the video was Arbery. When he was killed, he was not carrying anything, much less anything that could be stolen goods. Moreover, the killers claim that there was a spate of break-ins in the area, but there are no police reports to back this up. Even if he had stolen something from the construction site (highly unlikely), a property crime does not furnish reason to kill somebody.

This video is NOT "breaking news."


----------



## Polishprince (May 11, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Even if he had stolen something from the construction site (highly unlikely), a property crime does not furnish reason to kill somebody.
> 
> This video is NOT "breaking news."




That's certainly true.   But a property crime is certainly a good reason to detain someone, and if the detainee responds with attempted violence, that can provide a good reason  why he would need shot.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> There is no evidence that Arbery committed a crime, even if he entered the construction site,


Not according to GA law, it was a felony, he entered twice, he didn’t take a peek he was in there looking for some to steal, and according to a police officer he could be associated with 4 to 5 other break-ins. We saw a video of them in the house for seven seconds there is five more minutes to that video. This property had a lot of resources in equipment inside.. if I saw that I would leave quickly.. he didn’t.


----------



## Lysistrata (May 11, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



What "anti-white venom"? Don't be such a moron. Why would I be against myself and my entire family? Murder is murder, no matter who does it. 

Apparently, those who allegedly murdered this girl in Miami have been caught and will stand before the bar of justice, as they should. Same with this case in Georgia. You seem to want me to side with these two thugs in Georgia based on race alone.  Nope. I think that they planned a murder. Remember when Florida executed Ted Bundy, for murder, and he was white and his victims were white. Chris Watts is white. He killed the mother of his children and his own daughters. 

I'm not signing on to this shit. My sympathies lie with Arbery's family in their loss. Their son, brother, cousin, friend, went out for a jog and his voice was never heard again.


----------



## Polishprince (May 11, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...




These gentlemen in Georgia are ALLEGED thugs, and like all defendants are entitled to a presumptive of innocence. Prejudging them as "guilty" merely because they are Honkies is pretty much "anti-white".   Notice how the men who whacked Seth Rich haven't been condemned as thugs or even identified publicly or arrested.


----------



## Lysistrata (May 11, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Even if he had stolen something from the construction site (highly unlikely), a property crime does not furnish reason to kill somebody.
> ...



Nobody has a right to detain anyone, with exception for people who actually SEE someone committing a crime and restrain that person until police arrive. What did the McMichaels see with their own eyes, and also the person who was filming from the second vehicle?


----------



## Lysistrata (May 11, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


----------



## Lysistrata (May 11, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



I wouldn't call them "gentlemen." What does Seth Rich have to do with this case? This occurred in Georgia, not Georgetown. The elder McMichael even was photographed with the state governor wearing a shirt announcing his prejudice toward Muslims, so why can't I assume that he is a prejudiced fellow? 

BTW: I'm a "honky."


----------



## Mac-7 (May 11, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...





Lysistrata said:


> What "anti-white venom"? Don't be such a moron. Why would I be against myself and my entire family? Murder is murder, no matter who does it.


you should ask yourself that question

because the comments from  liberals on this forum have been saturated with anti white racial bile

and not all of the lib haters were black


----------



## airplanemechanic (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



So he would be "unarmed" when approached by people that caught him committing a crime.


----------



## Polishprince (May 11, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...




The Left could care less about resolving the Seth Rich whacking, but then Mr. Rich was white.

The man who was photographed next to Governor Kemp wasn't Mr. McMichael and even if it was the message on the t-shirt "Allah is not God" is a theological opinion opposed to that of Muslims, not "prejudiced" at all.  If a Muslim were to wear a shirt proclaiming that "God is black" , that wouldn't be prejudiced either, just indicating an opinion.


----------



## Lysistrata (May 11, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



Who has been "anti-white" on this forum? I'm of Irish (father) and Russian/Polish (mother) background and I haven't seen anything. But I am an American who does not practice identity politics, whether racial, sexual, by sexual orientation, or by religion.


----------



## theHawk (May 11, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Repeating lies over and over doesn’t make them true, LIE-systrata.

They did have a right to detain him.  They DID see him committing a crime, they called 9-1-1.  They followed him the entire time.

There is also video footage from INSIDE the house.  It will be interesting to see what that all shows.  But it clearly shows it is Arbery.  

Funny how every leftwing media narrative keeps getting debunked.  They keep calling him a “jogger”, yet video shows him WALKING down the street.  He stops in front of the house. Looks around, then SPRINTS into the house.

So, keep sticking with your dumb story.  You all have proven you can never admit you were wrong as more and more evidence is made public.


----------



## airplanemechanic (May 11, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Who has been "anti-white" on this forum?



Criputus, Triggered, IM2, I could go on


----------



## Mac-7 (May 11, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


You have been practicing identity politics as many guilt-ridden white liberals do 

particularly the leftwing media that leads white libs like you around by the nose

an elderly WHITE couple are murdered by a BLACK man 

or at least I have come to strongly suspect they are white

because after four days the lib media refuses to tell us their race

unlike the shooting Georgia which the nation media has made front page news informing the public of the race of all involved

and you look the other way and pretend all is well in lib la la land - except of course for the problem of white racist trump voters


----------



## Lysistrata (May 11, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Nobody caught anybody committing a crime.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 11, 2020)

Former US attorney on Ahmaud Arbery case: Newly released video has 'no bearing whatsoever' on McMichaels' defense
					

Newly released video of Ahmaud Arbery, who was shot and killed while jogging through a Georgia neighborhood last February, holds "no bearing whatsoever" in the legal defense of the father and son charged with his murder, a former U.S. attorney told Fox News on Sunday.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> View attachment 334503


LOL

That's a fail.

Those observations were made before the video was leaked and were based solely on the words of the McMichaels who we now know, because of that video, were lying to police about what happened.

Your idiocy also falls apart since they did not witness him committing a felony. Entering the construction site, since no crime was committed, amounts to no worse than trespassing, which is a misdemeanor. 

Even worse for the McMichael’s, they didn't even see that. The father saw Arbery running down his street and Travis McMichael didn't even see that. So they had no grounds for a citizen's arrest.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


McMichael admitted it, you moron. WTF is wrong with you? McMichael said he saw Arbery running down his street, yelled to his son to get a gun and a vehicle, and went chasing after Arbery.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


So?


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

theHawk said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Read the police report. They admitted it.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Does the OP have any shame at all?
> ...


Who said it was?


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


One can only make a citizens arrest if they witness a felony,  which Travis McMichael didn't.


----------



## theHawk (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


They had every right to chase him down and make a citizen’s arrest or hold him until the police came.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Have you commented on the elderly white couple or the teenage white girl?


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > There is no evidence that Arbery committed a crime, even if he entered the construction site,
> ...


According to police, there was only one breakin in that area since January and it involved a car, not a home.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Did you not watch the video I posted? He doesn't throw anything to the ground.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Liar. They didn't see him committing a crime. Gregory McMichael saw him running down the street and Travis McMichael, inside his home, didn't even see that.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Sad democrats rushed to judgment, this guy was robbing houses and for the protection of the neighborhood two brave men confronted him.



Even were that true, which it's not, it wouldn't matter because the McMichaels didn't follow the law under Georgia's citizen arrest statute, so at the very least the father is guilty of manslaughter. 









						Breaking down Georgia’s Citizen’s Arrest Law
					

The McMichael’s told police they were attempting to make a citizen’s arrest. News 3 is looking at Georgia’s laws. Georgia’s Citizen’s Arrest Law allows people to arres…




					www.wsav.com


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 11, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Repeating lies over and over doesn’t make them true, LIE-systrata.
> 
> They did have a right to detain him.  They DID see him committing a crime, they called 9-1-1.  They followed him the entire time.



That is false.  They never saw him committing a crime.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Not according to Georgia law, they didn't.


----------



## iceberg (May 11, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


and what did they do instead?

and dont tell me the black man had it coming cause he didn't agree with the HOA Militia. you would not have simply gone "oh hey that's cool black dudes, i'll let you take me away" had you been there in a reversed situation.


----------



## iceberg (May 11, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Repeating lies over and over doesn’t make them true, LIE-systrata.
> ...


it always amazes me when people can so obviously twist things to their mantra they do the very thing they bitch at the other side for doing.

we are a very very VERY immature country these days.


----------



## theHawk (May 11, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Repeating lies over and over doesn’t make them true, LIE-systrata.
> ...


Who made the 9-1-1 call?


----------



## Mac-7 (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


The only comments you made were defending the national news media

not a word of sorrow for the dead white girl or anger at the the black murderers


----------



## Polishprince (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...






The District Attorney that reviewed the case initially opined that McMichaels was in the clear as far as Georgia law. He knows a lot more about the relevant criminal law than you or I.


----------



## theHawk (May 11, 2020)

iceberg said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Yea, you don’t see me committing crimes in any neighborhoods because I’m not a thief.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 11, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...











						Investigators Call Evidence in the Ahmaud Arbery Shooting ‘Extremely Upsetting’ (Published 2020)
					

A father and son were arrested in connection with the Feb. 23 killing of Mr. Arbery, which had led to protests and 2.23-mile runs to show support under the hashtag #IRunWithMaud.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## theHawk (May 11, 2020)

iceberg said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Twist things?

You mean like the media calling him a “jogger”?  

Unemployed black man with a criminal record, living with his mother, decides to go “jogging” ten miles away from his house. Except he wasn’t running, he was walking until he got to the house.  Then he sprints up the drive way into the house.  Possibly steals the hammer we later see throw to the ground (unless of course he was carrying this hammer with him while he was “jogging”).  
After being spotted by a neighbor who called 9-1-1, he runs away....oops I mean he “continued his jog”.


----------



## iceberg (May 11, 2020)

theHawk said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


hey - the media is twisting things too. you see ME call him a jogger? if you want to debate my views then talk about my views directly. i am not going to defend the stupid crap going around this. if you are justifying a man being killed cause the media called him a jogger, you are one fuckeduppup.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 11, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> The District Attorney that reviewed the case initially opined that McMichaels was in the clear as far as Georgia law. He knows a lot more about the relevant criminal law than you or I.



McMichaels is a former LEO.  Just about everybody in the DA's office knows him.  It's more like they were giving him a pass and trying to sweep it under the rug


----------



## iceberg (May 11, 2020)

theHawk said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


you're chasing yak manure dude. none of your sideshow bob crap has a fuckstuckstck to do with the fact the men took the law into their own hands and in this situation *should* be in court to see what the law says.

not you and your self righteous bullshit.


----------



## theHawk (May 11, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Yet another media news story full of half-truths and outright lies.

No mention of the video showing Arbery WALKING until he gets to the house, then he RUNS in to scope it out for possible burglary.

Any news story that calls him a “jogger” is bullshit as that little lie has been completely debunked.


----------



## theHawk (May 11, 2020)

iceberg said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


They didn’t take the law into their own hands.  Citizens are allowed to follow suspected criminals as they call the police.  
Arbery jumped Travis by running around the truck.  If Arbery feared for his life from these supposed “KKK vigilantes”, why didn’t he just turn around and run the other way?  No, he attacked them.  Travis shot him down in self defense.  The video shows that.


----------



## theHawk (May 11, 2020)

iceberg said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


I never made any such claim.  I said they were justified in trying to apprehend him or keep tabs on him until the police showed up, because they did call the police.

Now why would two guys trying to kill a black man “for fun” or whatever reason you idiots think they did, call the police before it happened?


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Doesn't matter. To legally enforce a citizens arrest, one has to witness a felony. Arbery didn't commit a felony, Gregory McMichael only saw Arbery running down the street, and Travis Mcsaw nothing at all.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


So? You didn't ask me that. You asked me if I had commented on it and I had. As far as that crime, it's horrific, I'm glad they caught the perps involved and I hope the murderers get convicted and sentenced to thd maximum punishment allowed.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Quote him....


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

theHawk said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Stop lying. You do not see him throwing a hammer to the ground. Video was posted dispensing this myth and there is nothing in any police report about a hammer.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Why did he
Run? Oops


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

theHawk said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Arbery had already turned around when the car following him tried to block his escape. That's when Travis McMichael then drove to Holmes Drive to "intercept" Arbery,  which is what is seen on the video.


----------



## Billiejeens (May 11, 2020)

occupied said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...




Because they are for law and order, and were willing to stand up instead of just looking away?
That part does make a bit of sense.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 334503
> ...


It wasn’t a construction site it was somebody’s dwellings, and all is fine until he ran,, it’s it’s common to poke your head in, then he should have told the neighbors I was just checking it out,, more video will Come out


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Yes to make a citizen’s arrest


----------



## bodecea (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Well you aren't going to have a gun, at least legally, are you?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


We will see hehehe


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


More information is coming out about 5 others ,, stay tuned


----------



## Lysistrata (May 11, 2020)

Arbery was out for a jog. There was no crime here that involved the deceased. In any event, the only supposed crime committed by anyone was a property crime. Somebody ended up dead. We are talking murder, and premeditated at that.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Sad democrats rushed to judgment, this guy was robbing houses and for the protection of the neighborhood two brave men confronted him.
> ...


If you witness a felony taking place you can do a citizen’s arrest.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Again, he had no authority to make a citizen's arrest.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


He did he saw him leave a property with a tool .


----------



## Mac-7 (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Your answer was disingenuous, aka misleading


----------



## Polishprince (May 11, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




That's not what the DA who first reviewed the shooting said in February.

The idea that citizens can only sit around and watch while criminals are rampaging through their neighborhoods isn't really what America is about.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> It wasn’t a construction site it was somebody’s dwellings, and all is fine until he ran,, it’s it’s common to poke your head in, then he should have told the neighbors I was just checking it out,, more video will Come out



It is not somebody's dwelling.  It's an unfinished house under construction.  I've walked into unfinished homes before, jackhole, to take a look around.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Is that a felony?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 11, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> That's not what the DA who first reviewed the shooting said in February.
> 
> The idea that citizens can only sit around and watch while criminals are rampaging through their neighborhoods isn't really what America is about.



It's not about shooting innocent brown people either.


----------



## Polishprince (May 11, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > That's not what the DA who first reviewed the shooting said in February.
> ...




What makes you think that this fellow was innocent?


----------



## airplanemechanic (May 11, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > It wasn’t a construction site it was somebody’s dwellings, and all is fine until he ran,, it’s it’s common to poke your head in, then he should have told the neighbors I was just checking it out,, more video will Come out
> ...



Show me in the law where buildings under construction are immune to trespassing violations. 

Did that black dude own the property? Was he a contractor working on it? If not he had no business there. Thus the trespassing.


----------



## Polishprince (May 11, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




I don't think that the black dude even lived in the neighborhood.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 11, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



DAs often pass on prosecuting cops and ex cops until publicity exposes their refusal to do their job.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> it's horrific, I'm glad they caught the perps involved and I hope the murderers get convicted and sentenced to thd maximum punishment allowed.


Well, better late than never I suppose


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 11, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Why do you assume he's not?  What happened to innocent until proven guilty?


----------



## BULLDOG (May 11, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



What crime/crimes did he commit? Be specific. In what circumstanced do those crimes allow a citizen's arrest or deadly force?


----------



## airplanemechanic (May 11, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Can you give the white people the same treatment?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 11, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> Show me in the law where buildings under construction are immune to trespassing violations.
> 
> Did that black dude own the property? Was he a contractor working on it? If not he had no business there. Thus the trespassing.



It's not a felony and certainly not something you would attempt to arrest someone over unless they were committing some kind of vandalism or theft.  My brother bought a brand new house last year.  After he moved in most of the homes were still under construction and we went walking through some of them


----------



## airplanemechanic (May 11, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Show me in the law where buildings under construction are immune to trespassing violations.
> ...



Just because you trespass doesn't make it ok for anyone else to.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 11, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Show me in the law where buildings under construction are immune to trespassing violations.
> ...


A citizen's arrest is only allowed if the person making the arrest witnessed a felony or has direct knowledge of a felony.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 11, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you assume he's not?  What happened to innocent until proven guilty?
> ...



Little different.  There is glaring video evidence of what happened.  Do you really believe in the very least the father is going to get off scot free?


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


which they had no authority to do.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > It wasn’t a construction site it was somebody’s dwellings, and all is fine until he ran,, it’s it’s common to poke your head in, then he should have told the neighbors I was just checking it out,, more video will Come out
> ...


According to law enforcement that is a dwelling in Georgia dwelling is classified as occupied unoccupied or vacant


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOL

Try quoting him saying that.

Shit, he never even said he saw him leaving the property.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Matters not as it still amounts to nothing more than trespassing, which isn't a felony.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Trespassing is a misdemeanor. Georgia's citizens arrest law requires a felony.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Of course he will he knew the law, it’s why it was dismissed twice


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Yes it is in GA , and running showed he was looking to rob them, and it’s not his first time .. that will come out soon


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


In GA they do.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


It will come out. There were many cops there.. they will all be interviewed. All the neighbors,, all the break in victims


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


It is , sorry you can’t change laws to race bait. Actually not sorry lol


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


You cannot enter a dwelling unoccupied occupied or vacant in Georgia that is a felony. That is the law he was seen he ran, and committed Suicide


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOLOLOL 

Thanks for admitting you lied.

You said McMichael "saw him leave a property with a tool."

Now you admit no one has said that.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Racist, I said nothing about race.

Your entire diatribe is becoming unglued.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (May 11, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Funny it came out just as criminal Obama was finally exposed..HMMMMMM!!!!


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...


Nope, you're lying again. Illegally entering a property is trespassing and is only a misdemeanor.  To be a felony requires an additional crime or intent to commit a crime, which you have zero proof occurred in this case.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


It will all come out don’t you worry..


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


_Umm ok _


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


He’s on video for 5 mins.. then ran when he was caught. Probably drop a bunch of tools


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOLOLOL 

Dumbfuck, your entire defense has been reduced to what you hope turns up. Not by what is known.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


_*"probably..."*_

LOLOL 

Don't bother with your hallucinations and lies.  Try dealing with the known facts.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Not it’s GA law is what I’m going by,, he ran, he was in a property. Looks good for my boys


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


This is from a police officer, saying stay tuned to more charges


----------



## Andylusion (May 11, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


?


----------



## Andylusion (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



"I think he stole something"....

Let's not say things like that when there is no evidence.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOL

No, you're not. You already admitted your case rests upon information that doesn't currently exist. Your hallucinations are not Georgia law.


----------



## Andylusion (May 11, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Agreed.   Every time a black person skins his knee... people instantly go to "racism".  Need to grow up.


----------



## Andylusion (May 11, 2020)

esalla said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



Yeah, and I can find black joggers, Asian joggers, Mexican joggers, there were not followed and shot.

Yawn....


----------



## airplanemechanic (May 11, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



I'd like to know where. I've been a jogger since 1998 and the only time I saw a black person running I saw a blue person chasing him.


----------



## esalla (May 11, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


So you have blue people on your planet


----------



## Andylusion (May 11, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...



Hilliard Ohio.  Saw all kinds of people jogging at the local park.  Granted I'm in a Condo area, so we have a small park.  My Asian roommate jogged too.  So did the Mexican's that live next door.   Not uncommon.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


Even if he didn’t still a felony he wasn’t supposed to be in there ,, GA law


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I see a video , and see a video of him running, why run if you weren’t doing anything wrong


----------



## candycorn (May 11, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


“And maybe if the garbage left, would support the police”

You and the idiot in the picture are part of the garbage left apparently


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You're lying again. No police officer said Arbery dropped tools.

If truth and reality were on your side, you wouldn't have to lie like ya do.


----------



## Andylusion (May 11, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



No I'm talking about the morons marching through NYC, chanting we want dead cops, and the morons who support them, and former president who supported them, and the morons who supported that former president.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, running is not a crime.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I don’t care he messed up ,, and commited suicide


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Who said it was?  You run for a reason lol hehehe


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOL

Moron, you don't care that you're lying? You falsely claimed the police said Arbery dropped tools. Of course, none actually said that. You said that and you're lying again. And by "suicide," you mean where two men are going to prison now for killing him?

If truth and reality were on your side, you wouldn't have to lie like ya do.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You can't enforce a citizen's arrest in Georgia for running.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


It is my opinion that he drop tools, after he was caught by the neighbor.. don’t worry yourself all this stuff is going to come out.. hehehe  in the video shows the criminal running after the hero with a gun.. He restrain himself until he couldn’t do it anymore and the jolt sent that punk to the grave


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


No there is video of the purple inside of the house there is a video of the perp going in and out of the garage and into the house and onto the side of the house.. there is video of him in there for five minutes that we have not seen yet..  The felony is breaking and entering onto a property. PERIOD After witnessing this the two heroes pursued him while on the phone with the cops.  The purple then charge the hero trying to take the gun to shoot a hero but instead is where he belongs


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> It is my opinion ...


No one gives a shit about your opinion.

On anything.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Breaking into a property is in itself, not a felony. At that level, it's merely trespassing, which is just a misdemeanor.

And no, the McMichaels did not witness him entering or exiting that property, you're lying about that too.

If truth and reality were on your side, you wouldn't have to lie like ya do.


----------



## esalla (May 11, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


Were any shot


----------



## theHawk (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


These people can’t be reasoned with.  There is VIDEO evidence of this thug WALKING, not “jogging”, until he bolts up the driveway into the house.  There is VIDEO evidence of him trespassing inside.  There is AUIDO of the 9-1-1 calls identifying the perp while the crime is in progress.

But these morons refuse to admit he was breaking the law.   They were told by the media that he was an innocent “jogger”, and multiple BLM protests have been staged.  They CANNOT go back against their fed narrative, even with all the evidence.  To them, this is about “social justice”, which is modern day lingo for lynch mob justice. 

 They want to see the two men hanged because they are white and the perp happens to be black.  That is ALL they care about.


----------



## theHawk (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Wrong:








						2014 Georgia Code :: Title 16 - CRIMES AND OFFENSES :: Chapter 7 - DAMAGE TO AND INTRUSION UPON PROPERTY :: Article 1 - BURGLARY :: § 16-7-1 - Burglary
					






					law.justia.com


----------



## Andylusion (May 11, 2020)

esalla said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...



No.  We had a white kid shoot though.

Must have been racism.  Obviously racists against whites.

People like you, are exactly why Trump was elected.  And I would bet he'll get re-elected by people like you.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > It is my opinion ...
> ...


Lol ok,, well enjoy the ride of facts haha


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Breaking in entering to steal is a felony.. Which triggers a citizens arrest whether you like it or not that  boy is in the dirt now


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


First it was jogging now they don’t talk about that anymore,, now it’s he was just in the house looking around, lol 
The race baiters I’m gonna lose this bad


----------



## esalla (May 11, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


Have you volunteered to change Bidens diaper


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Trespassing is a misdemeanor which does not allow someone from committing a citizens arrest. Even worse for the McMichaels -- they didn't even see Arbery in that house and had no direct knowledge at that time that he was inside it. All they saw was Arbery "hauling ass" down the street.


----------



## Polishprince (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...





I looked at the google "street view" of the road in Brunswick where this all came down.   This is actually a very nice looking community-not a shithole at all-  and Mr. Arbery was clearly out of place scoping out the joints and checking out the construction sites as he walked through the neighborhood a long distance from his own reported domicile. 

"If you see something, say something" is what the Obama era PSA told the people, and this really looks like what the McMichaels were doing.


----------



## esalla (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Now they have to 
1 prove they knew
2 convince a jury that he deserved to die
3 get ready for leroy their bunkmate


----------



## esalla (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Bingo


----------



## Meathead (May 11, 2020)

esalla said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Dead thug. Who cares?


----------



## iceberg (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I don't care what he was doing. Even in the worst light possible for the young man, he did nothing to be killed over.


----------



## esalla (May 11, 2020)

Meathead said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You should as I do


----------



## Lysistrata (May 11, 2020)

There is no sign of a break-in. This is an unsecured construction site. There is no indication that this person took anything at all. I would like to know when this video was discovered, not taken, but actually discovered, in relation to the time when Arbery died. Certainly this video does not show anything that would justify a murder.


----------



## esalla (May 11, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> There is no sign of a break-in. This is an unsecured construction site. There is no indication that this person took anything at all. I would like to know when this video was discovered, not taken, but actually discovered, in relation to the time when Arbery died. Certainly this video does not show anything that would justify a murder.


But to the kkk trespassing means death


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOLOL

You dumbfuck, that law says what I said.

*Faun: *_Breaking into a property *is in itself*, not a felony. At that level, it's merely trespassing, which is just a misdemeanor._

*Law: *_A person commits the offense of burglary in the first [or second] degree when, without authority *and with the intent to commit a felony or theft therein*_​
Just as I said, breaking into a property is not itself, a felony. To become a felony, an additional element is required. That being the intent or actually committing a felony or theft on the property. And trespassing alone is just a misdemeanor.

I didn't actually need confirmation I was right, but thanks just the same.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Great, let me know when you can produce evidence he was there to steal.


----------



## Meathead (May 11, 2020)

esalla said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


i don't care about dead thugs. Sorry


----------



## esalla (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Depends on what property you break into, and what was broken in the break.  Over a certain dollar amount it turns into a felony.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Hey, we finally agree on something.


----------



## esalla (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Does not matter even if he was caught with the goods he was still murdered


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Meathead said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


The two live thugs who will be going to prison for murder?


----------



## esalla (May 11, 2020)

Meathead said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


You are a thug to someone so you should care


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


It wasn’t trespassing. He was stealing


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 11, 2020)

As more details emerge, it's looking more and more like the Zimmerman incident to me.  I can see these two having the charges dropped eventually. 

We need people to stop trying to be vigilantes.  It's dangerous and stupid.  If some armed person confronts you, it probably won't be clear what their intentions are, which will make the situation more dangerous for both parties.  Let the police officers in uniform handle these confrontations.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

esalla said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


On the phone with the cops means they knew.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> There is no sign of a break-in. This is an unsecured construction site. There is no indication that this person took anything at all. I would like to know when this video was discovered, not taken, but actually discovered, in relation to the time when Arbery died. Certainly this video does not show anything that would justify a murder.


GA law says he broke in


----------



## esalla (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Does not matter if he stole your dildo, he can not be killed for trespassing as there was no theft


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> There is no sign of a break-in. This is an unsecured construction site. There is no indication that this person took anything at all. I would like to know when this video was discovered, not taken, but actually discovered, in relation to the time when Arbery died. Certainly this video does not show anything that would justify a murder.


A breakin doesn't have to be a forcible entry. In a case like this, walking into a construction site on private property, at the very minimum, constitutes trespassing, a non-felonious crime to charge someone for illegally being on someone else's private property. What these yahoos are trying to argue, is that Arbery wasn't just committing trespassing; but that it was felonious burglary. But burglary requires the additional element of breaking in "with the intent to commit a felony or theft therein." This is where their delusions meet the road as try as hard as they might, they've been utterly incapable of demonstrating a burglary was committed.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> As more details emerge, it's looking more and more like the Zimmerman incident to me.  I can see these two having the charges dropped eventually.
> 
> We need people to stop trying to be vigilantes.  It's dangerous and stupid.  If some armed person confronts you, it probably won't be clear what their intentions are, which will make the situation more dangerous for both parties.  Let the police officers in uniform handle these confrontations.


It’s classic American justice. I love it.. assimilate


----------



## esalla (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


All the cops knew was a man was running and they or their mother in the shed made the call


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

esalla said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


GA law says he broke in, and was caught before he could steal, and ran like he wanted KFC LOL


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

iceberg said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Besides attacking the guns owner? Huh


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Who runs when they are just checking out a vacant construction site lol


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Spits the troll, who's been caught lying repeatedly, who can't actually prove he stole anything.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

esalla said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Murder requires premeditation they were on the phone with the cops they did not want to murder the guy.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Murder requires premeditation they were on the phone with the cops lol we did not open fire from a distance that proves they didn’t want to shoot him, The video clearly shows the black attacking the hero


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> As more details emerge, it's looking more and more like the Zimmerman incident to me.  I can see these two having the charges dropped eventually.
> 
> We need people to stop trying to be vigilantes.  It's dangerous and stupid.  If some armed person confronts you, it probably won't be clear what their intentions are, which will make the situation more dangerous for both parties.  Let the police officers in uniform handle these confrontations.


There's a huge difference between this and the Zimmerman case -- video evidence.

If we had such video evidence of the initial confrontation between Zimmerman and Trayvon, the trial may have ended differently. Instead, all we had was Zimmerman's word and nothing else to counter it. In this case, we have video evidence showing how they used arm force to block Arbery from proceeding.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


He was really active stealing until he was caught, Who goes in and out of the house that’s full of equipment?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I don’t need to prove anything it’s on video the video of him inside of the house will be coming out soon.. enjoy it


----------



## theHawk (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Yes, his intent to steal.  Why else would he look around and then run into the house hoping to not be seen?  Any jury would agree that is intent to steal property.  You’re pathetic trying to make excuses for this thug.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > As more details emerge, it's looking more and more like the Zimmerman incident to me.  I can see these two having the charges dropped eventually.
> ...



I'm not sure if video would have shown us much more that would have changed anything.  

From the phone call, we know that Zimmerman was following Trayvon Martin.  From Zimmerman's bloody face, I don't think it's unreasonable to conclude that there was a fight.  

That's really all you have.  Zimmerman initiated it when he shouldn't have, there was a physical confrontation, and Zimmerman shot him.  I see similar details here.

One could argue that video evidence would indicate if it was reasonable that he feared for his life.  But how do we distinguish where that threshold is in a fist fight?  In my opinion, we can't.  But that's just my opinion.


----------



## theHawk (May 11, 2020)

iceberg said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Obviously you don’t care that he ran right at he man with a shotgun and tried to wrestle it from him.  He also threw punches at him.

But that doesn’t matter to you.  You’ve made up your mind no matter what the evidence shows.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You're lying again. They never told cops on the phone they knew he was inside that house. All they said on their 911 call was there's a black male running down the street.

If truth and reality were on your side, you wouldn't have to lie like ya do.


----------



## theHawk (May 11, 2020)

esalla said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Wow, talk about moving the goal posts.

First he was innocent “jogger” ambushed by neo-Nazis.
Then there was no proof he was in this house that was reported to have an intruder.
Then there is no proof he actually stole something, and trespassing on private property isn’t a crime.
Now even if he stole something, “it doesn’t matter”.

LOL thanks for proving my point that no matter what, he is “innocent”.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


A jogger.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Who cares to be murder it has to be pre-meditated and you don’t call the cops if you’re the murder somebody


----------



## Polishprince (May 11, 2020)

theHawk said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Mr. Arbery is a sacred cow in this country, as a black youth.   Just like denizens of Calcutta aren't interested in hearing the reasons why someone might have good cause to kill Elsie,   in Liberalville, this fellow is without blame regardless of what he was doing.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

What’s sad is if we let the left wing media put us in jail
For self defense we are screwed


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Premeditation can take a second to occur. Like if someone is trying to legally take your gun from you and you illegally shoot them.


----------



## Mr Natural (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> All they said on their 911 call was there's* a black male running down the street*.



And in Georgia, that's enough to get yourself shot.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Lol that’s called self defense.. what is wrong with you people , it’s like trying to reason with slave holders .. NO YOU CANT


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


What did he steal?


----------



## BULLDOG (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > There is no sign of a break-in. This is an unsecured construction site. There is no indication that this person took anything at all. I would like to know when this video was discovered, not taken, but actually discovered, in relation to the time when Arbery died. Certainly this video does not show anything that would justify a murder.
> ...


link?


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOL

You're claiming he stole stuff -- only you can't prove it. There's nothing from police that he stole anything. There's no video evidence he stole anything. And when challenged to produce evidence you're not merely hallucinating he stole something, you run away from that challenge, idiotically proclaiming you don't have to prove your nonsensical claims.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


People often look at construction sites. It's rather common.


----------



## Mr Natural (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> People often look at construction sites. It's rather common.



Done it many times myself.


----------



## theHawk (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



In the video your “jogger” throws something on the road.  The guy following him pans the camera to look at it.  Looks like a hammer or hatchet.

You’d better keep your head buried in the sand though.


----------



## theHawk (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Uh-huh, sure.  A house being built in an already established neighborhood people are just going to stroll up to it and run inside.  No for sale sign or anything either.

This wasn’t a construction zone of a new subdivision being built.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOL

Idiot asks, "who cares," when his lies are exposed.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


The neighbors was yelling at him, did he have no interest she said she was calling the cops ,,Matter fact three calls to the cops came


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


We’ll have fun crying soon lol


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


But why run when the neighbors says they are calling the cops


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


So? People are still often interested in looking at construction. He's seen for a few seconds inside the house, just looking. There's no evidence he stole anything. There's no evidence he entered with the intention to steal anything. There's no evidence he did anything illegal in that structure other than trespass.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOL

That's ok. I'm having fun laughing at you now. And that will remain as long as you continue to lie and prove incapable of demonstrating you're not lying.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



He didn't trespass. There are legal requirements to be met before a trespass can be said to have occurred. The situation didn't meet those requirements.


----------



## theHawk (May 11, 2020)

It’s going to be another Trayvon Martin case.

Big waste of taxpayer dollars, and in the end, they’ll be found not guilty.  Then the MSM and BLM types can riot.


----------



## Polishprince (May 11, 2020)

theHawk said:


> It’s going to be another Trayvon Martin case.
> 
> Big waste of taxpayer dollars, and in the end, they’ll be found not guilty.  Then the MSM and BLM types can riot.




If the country is still in Lock Down status when the Innocent Verdict is rendered, will CNN still schedule a riot, or will they honor Social Distancing?


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Because one doesn't want to get in trouble for trespassing.


----------



## theHawk (May 11, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Really?  What authority did he have to enter the dwelling?
When did he get consent from the owner?

Link?

Can’t wait to see this.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I bet might get IDed for all the other break ins haha


----------



## esalla (May 11, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


He also did not break and enter as he broke nothing


----------



## esalla (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


The above was clearly written by a 7 year old, and not a very bright one at that


----------



## esalla (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> What’s sad is if we let the left wing media put us in jail
> For self defense we are screwed


Self defense does not include assaulting people retard

Now you sound like a 6 year old


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

esalla said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > What’s sad is if we let the left wing media put us in jail
> ...


Who assulted who? Do you have a video that we didn’t see? 
I just see a black man running towards a white guy with a gun trying to take his gun to shoot him and now he’s spirit is in a KFC line and he can’t eat the chicken loI


----------



## esalla (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


The honkey assaulted the jogger with a gun, there was also assault by vehicle

What video did you watch


----------



## San Souci (May 11, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > It def needed to be more highlighted it debunks this guy was jogging
> ...


Probable a B & E.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

esalla said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


How he was standing there lol thats assult haha


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 11, 2020)

night_son said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Cops review new video of man who appears to be Ahmaud Arbery
> ...



Your headline is a lie.


----------



## esalla (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Point a gun at me you little shitstain

I will literally break you in half


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

esalla said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


 Lol so angry! Well if you are stealing from my neighbors house and I have a right to citizens arrest you believe me it will take two seconds. Hehe


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 11, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> It's interesting that the criminal apologists in this thread make it all about race and not the actual crime of breaking, entering and stealing.  On top of that every damn one of these race baiters use the most vile language.



What evidence do you have of breaking, entering or stealing?  None?


----------



## esalla (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


When guns get banned it will be because of aholes just like you

And your 2 honkey clients


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

esalla said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Lol come and take it


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 11, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



When I am looking for a house, I have often walked around construction sites.  I never was murdered last time I checked.


----------



## esalla (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I have my own, your AR15 piece of krap does not interest me

But if I want it you will notice it gone in the morning


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > It's interesting that the criminal apologists in this thread make it all about race and not the actual crime of breaking, entering and stealing.  On top of that every damn one of these race baiters use the most vile language.
> ...


Well he ran, and they won’t release the video of him inside


----------



## esalla (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


Because he never was


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 11, 2020)

theHawk said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Why was he threatening him with a gun?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

esalla said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Sure sure lol


----------



## esalla (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You can bank on it


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

esalla said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Umm ok lol


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 11, 2020)

OldLady said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Sure you can.  It doesn't mean the person will listen. You can then call the cops.


----------



## Rocko (May 11, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



100 %. If everyone involved was of the same race, or if the alleged perp was black and the alleged victim white we would have never heard anything about this case.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 11, 2020)

theHawk said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Why did he have the shotgun pointed at the guy?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 11, 2020)

theHawk said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Irrelevant.  You changed the scenario.


----------



## Rocko (May 11, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> The man did not break into a house.



Actually he did. It doesn’t matter if the house wasn’t a finished product. That’s somebody’s property he was trespassing on. I suggest next time waiting for the facts to come out before you rush to judgment.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


There is video stop trolling


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 11, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Does the OP have any shame at all?
> ...



Did the police in Miami wait over a month before having the state take over the case?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


It was ruled a justified homicide.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 11, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



They did not see a crime being committed, therefore what are they arresting him for?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 11, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



The father worked, at one time, for that district attorney.


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 11, 2020)

Rocko said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > The man did not break into a house.
> ...



Nope. Sorry. He didn’t break any law. He was doing what I have done many times. Taking a look at a home being built. You may have done this too.

No law broken


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 11, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



As stated, it is common practice to look at homes under construction for quality of work, etc.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 11, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...



It is a common practice.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Why did he run when the neighbor said she was calling the cops?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 11, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...



Live in a military neighborhood, dumbass.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 11, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



What crime?


----------



## Andylusion (May 11, 2020)

esalla said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...



I don't support Biden.  I can't think of a single position Biden support.... at least not consistently... that I agree with.

So, no... not a Biden fan.

Personally, I don't like Biden.  This is guy that told a voter "I'm pretty sure my IQ is higher than yours".  Someone like that... isn't much better than Trump on the ego front.

And honestly, he should have reigned in his son.  Having him going and sitting on the boards of companies, with no qualifications whatsoever.....  I would have beaten the crap of my son, if he did that.   Not only is it not good for the son, who is effectively just living off my name, but it looks really really corrupt.

And it really isn't good for Hunter either.   I suspect that unless Hunter has a rather epic change in his entire life.... and soon... we're going to be reading about this pathetic sons suicide in the future, because we all know the only reason any company is paying him, is because he's a potential son of a president.

Whether Joe Biden wins or not, eventually Joe is going to be out of office, and who will want Hunter then?   I feel bad for him.  Shows Joe was a terrible parent honestly.  He should have forced his son to fend for himself, outside of government political connections.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 11, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...




Steal what?  How do you know what his intent was?  That crystal ball must sure come in handy but is not admissible in court.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 11, 2020)

theHawk said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Why did the man have a shotgun?


----------



## iceberg (May 11, 2020)

theHawk said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


so you're going to totally bypass the fact the man should NEVER HAVE TAKEN GUNS TO THE STREETS to save a blender or something and then accuse someone else of moving the goal posts.

god damn i may wet on someone else in laughter for that one. hey, you're someone else...


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

iceberg said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


They have a right to open carry in GA


----------



## esalla (May 11, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


TDS confirmed


----------



## esalla (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


So


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

esalla said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Tell the idiot I’m responding to


----------



## esalla (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Why


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

esalla said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Huh


----------



## esalla (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Now that is the most intelligent thing you have said yet


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

esalla said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Cool story


----------



## theHawk (May 11, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Same reason a cop would draw their weapon on a criminal trying to flee.


----------



## iceberg (May 11, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


but the cop would at least be more likely to be doing it legally AND IN LINE with who SHOULD be doing this.

i swear to god you're the rebel slade dude. same stupid logic, just on the other side.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 11, 2020)

Let’s say you Golfing Gator  where you been??


----------



## Marianne (May 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Cops review new video of man who appears to be Ahmaud Arbery
> 
> 
> Arbery, 25, was out jogging in Brunswick on February 23, before he was shot dead by father and son Gregory and Travis McMichael, who had trailed him in a white pick-up truck.
> ...


He didn’t break and enter anything. The house was wide open because it was under construction. You’d be surprised how often this happens where people just check the new construction out. All the time.

He didn’t steal anything therefore the idiots who killed him don’t have a leg to stand on. The only charge that can be made here is trespass. That’s not a reason to confront and kill someone.

The kid was clearly jogging, hadn’t broken any major laws. Actually in my state if there’s not “no trespassing “ sign up what this kid did wouldn’t be an arrestable offense. He’d get a warning and be let go because nothing was taken. What you have here is two guys with way too much time on their hands and small dicks who killed someone playing sheriff and/or a hate crime.  They deserve what they get. 

Trump 2020!


----------



## Mac-7 (May 12, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


I dont know

but since you are asking me the question I assume they didnt

is that your point?

if so I remember that under obama pressuring local da’s to prosecute white police officers often failed to obtain convictions


----------



## Lysistrata (May 12, 2020)

At least now a proper investigation is under way and the suspects have now been arrested. It's a shame that it took a video and a public outcry to bring about what should have occurred from Day One. Given the actions or inaction on part of the local officials as to this case, perhaps some government corruption might be exposed and remedied, as well.


----------



## cwise76 (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Cops review new video of man who appears to be Ahmaud Arbery
> 
> 
> Arbery, 25, was out jogging in Brunswick on February 23, before he was shot dead by father and son Gregory and Travis McMichael, who had trailed him in a white pick-up truck.
> ...


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Marianne said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Cops review new video of man who appears to be Ahmaud Arbery
> ...


You can’t fight to give up your right to self defense based on race all you want I won’t, the black attacked the man with the gun with force.

in GA what AA ddI was a felony, it doesn’t matter if the dwelling was occupied on occupied or vacant it is a felony.  

he was not jogging he was running with equipment he stole a hammer.

That felony triggers a citizens arrest option which the two men did.  They were on the phone with the cops they asked him to stop numerous times. He instead decided to attack the man exercising his Second Amendment right he got handled like a champ.  

stop sounding ridiculous, you are legit gonna start a race riot, and you’re going to give up all your rights as a American of self-defense based off of the color of the perps skin color.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 12, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



You cannot do that.  When can a cop unholster their weapon?  

Have a nice day!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 12, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



The answer is "no".  That is the difference in these cases.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


When a criminal is charging Them lol


----------



## Mac-7 (May 12, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


there is another difference

in both cases of blacks murdering whites the intention of the black killers is obvious

but the case of the jogger is not so cut and dried

was the jogger a criminal?

did he try to wrestle the shotgun away from the son?

The DA thought so

and then race hustlers played the race card to get what they wanted

i’m tired of libs using anti white racial slurs whenever it pleases them


----------



## Marianne (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Wow I watched the video and didn’t see him pick up anything much less a hammer. He jogs toward the truck. Funny that. You’d think if he had just stolen something he wouldn’t run toward the people about to citizen arrest him.  He tried to jog around the truck, on the video it’s hard to see exactly what happened. But let’s go with your assertions that he stole a hammer. That’s petty theft not a felony as far as I know. That doesn’t warrant shooting him multiple times. They confronted him with guns not the other way around and I seriously doubt any police officer told these two idiots to stop him by shooting him. Your argument is out of gas. From the evidence thus far it was not self defense, not a citizens arrest and probably a hate crime. These two jackasses have the Zimmerman complex of wannabe cop.  While in Zimmerman/Martin case It was two people behaving badly  as Martin made mistakes too, and it ended badly. In this case the McMichaels  had no business what’s so ever approaching Aubrey. It’s murder, at the very least manslaughter. There needs to be an independent investigation because clearly the local cops are trying to sweep this under the carpet. They killed another human being for no reason whatsoever and they need to rot in jail.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Marianne said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


He’s been breaking in for awhile now.. the neighborhood knew. They had a right to stop it


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Marianne said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


These idiots don't realize how stupid they sound. On one hand, they claim he attacked a guy with a shotgun; while on the other hand, they claim he dropped a hammer seconds earlier, which could have been used as a weapon if any of that were true.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


That's still not Arbery. Nor will it become Arbery no matter how many times you post it.


----------



## Marianne (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You know what I see? EMPTY HANDS!  He’s looking around. Again let’s say he was the one stealing, it’s not something you kill someone over. Those two men ARE NOT THE POLICE! They should report it, if they recognize him or if he has a vehicle they can report that.  Maybe even try to get a better picture of him from the safety of the truck but they shouldn’t have ever approached him because it’s not their job. You can’t justify the unjustifiable.


----------



## IM2 (May 12, 2020)

*Well I think reports about all the break ins will show it was AA, and his police record will come out, witness will make statements. Why get racist?*

I doubt if all this will be as you say. It has already been established that no burglary or break in occurred. His police record is irrelevant unless it shows a history of burglary and vandalism. You guys always try this shit. This man was killed for no reason, the crime was covered up by the local police. And that's when things got racist..


----------



## IM2 (May 12, 2020)

Marianne said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


We blacks don't have any rights according to jitss.


----------



## Lysistrata (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



There is no way to get a closeup, but this guy, whoever he is and whenever he was at this house, does not appear to have any resemblance to Arbery. This guy is fairly thin, has fairly light skin, and a bushy hairstyle. Arbery had darker skin, seems to have been heavier, and had close-cropped hair.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


Doesn't matter to racists like jizz617. To them, all that matters is that he's black. Therefore, it's Arbery.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


Ohhh it’s not him lol on ok haha who is it?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Marianne said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


Grasping for straws those are still shots of video not yet released.. and when it is I hope you apologize to these two hero’s


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


How would I know? What I do know, is it's not Arbery. I know this myself just by looking at photos of Arbery and these photos you posted and I can see they're not of the same man. But then I also have Arbery's family who were shown all of these photos and videos. They confirm the video of a man entering and then exiting the construction site just minutes before Arbery was killed, is Arbery. They also say the man in those photos you posted is not Arbery.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


Lol it’s him.


----------



## IM2 (May 12, 2020)

There is a one hour difference in the tape of the guy in the house and what jitss is talking about. The racists don't want to talk about this no more than they want to discuss the first bullet fired by daddy McMicheal.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Link?


----------



## Frankeneinstein (May 12, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> He didn't "break into" a construction site, the construction site wasn't "secured" because there weren't any doors on the building yet. So he stopped on his jog, like almost any of us do when we see a new building going up, and he took a look.


I have no idea what this is about and have no idea [beyond this thread] who the players are but your post is just garbage..."almost any of us stop jogging to go look inside a new building"?, you have never ever done that, in fact you are raised not to trespass.


----------



## beagle9 (May 12, 2020)

occupied said:


> These perfect Trumpbots are going to die in prison, hopefully soon.


And you are confident in this how ??? Is it that you know who makes up the prison population majority, and therefore it is certain that they will take vengence out on these two once they enter into that environment if convicted ??? Is it about race only, otherwise as it might be found in your post maybe ??

I know one thing, and that is that I don't care who is involved in crime, just let the wheels of justice turn completely on them, and then if it is found that someone is being railroaded or not represented properly, then seek action to reverse that properly. The MSM constantly intervening in criminal matters for political purposes, and then hoping for trials by mob afterwards is not helping in America.

Crying racism before proven (everytime something happens) is getting old in this country.

Was the guy jogging or running in order to evacuate the area after possibly being seen or ID'ed by the community ?? Where did the guy live in relation to the area ?? Where did the father and son live in relation to the area ? Did the father and son attempt to make a citizen's arrest that suddenly got out of hand ??? 

Was the guy jogging, and somehow got mistakingly ID'ed by those in the area that were experiencing break ends, and stuff being stolen ? Did the alledged jogger suddenly feel threatened by the father and son team, where as he felt as if he was about to be a victim of a hate crime, and therefore reacted to stop it even though mistaken about the two and their intent to just detain him by gunpoint for questioning ??

Did the perfect storm line up, and everyone was caught in the vortex of confusion and chaos ??  Otherwise did the devil get into the details, and therefore ended up with three being bagged in the situation ?? 

Best never to take the law into ones hands unless a person's life is being immediately threatened in a fatal way. Otherwise just call the police people, and maybe keep the person in sight from a safe distance until they arrive on the scene or in the area.

No heroes allowed unless a person's life is being immediately threatened, that's my take.

I hope justice is served correctly if these two did something stupid like playing cop's or worse committed a hate crime on purpose. Wrote this earlier today, so I might be way late as to what has transpired here since this morning. If so just disregard.


----------



## theHawk (May 12, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


When charged at by a criminal.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


What crime did he commit?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


He was In a dwelling he wasn’t supposed to be in. Felony in GA


----------



## BULLDOG (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Name the law that says he shouldn't have been there.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Post the Georgia law stating merely being a dwelling unauthorized is a "felony."

When you can’t,  the forum will see you're lying again. 

If truth and reality were on your side, you wouldn't have to lie.


----------



## theHawk (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Trespassing and assault.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





BULLDOG said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...











						Former Police Officer Breaks Down Ahmaud Arbery's Case After New Surveillance Footage Shows Him In Neighbor's Garage! (Believes Shooters Will Be Free)
					






					m.worldstarhiphop.com


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Former Police Officer Breaks Down Ahmaud Arbery's Case After New Surveillance Footage Shows Him In Neighbor's Garage! (Believes Shooters Will Be Free). I’ll have a police officer do it for you


----------



## beagle9 (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


It's why the wheels of justice must grind precisely, where as the individuals records will be vetted, their character's, their mental states of mind etc. This will help to get leads as to what may have taken place or that led up to the tragedy in which three people's lives were changed forever, and worse one dying as a result of it all.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 12, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



You've been told several times that his actions didn't constitute trespassing, and trying to disarm a vigilante who is pointing a gun at you for no legal reason is self defense.


----------



## beagle9 (May 12, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


If he was a burglar, and the two were going to make a citizen's arrest, then why would you charge the man with a gun in broad daylight in order to take that weapon from him ?? I mean unless he was attempting to kidnap you with that weapon by ordering you into a vehicle as if to transport you to another location maybe, then a person wouldn't have nothing to lose except to try and fight back.


----------



## IM2 (May 12, 2020)

It's time to close mouths about the Arbery murder.

*THE KILLING OF AHMAUD ARBERY*

The guy who owns the under-construction house that Arbery is on video looking at says that nothing was ever stolen:

Larry English, the man who owns the house under construction, told The Washington Post that the structure was not robbed.

_“That’s completely wrong. I’ve never had a police report or anything stolen from my property, or any kind of robbery,” he said._

English also adamantly denies ever using the phrase “burglary” with police.

More...

*At some point during all this, Gregory McMichael was outside at his son’s Satilla Drive home when he saw Arbery running down the street, he told police. He ran inside, armed himself and told his son to grab a gun, Gregory McMichael told police. He said they had seen Arbery on surveillance cameras. The two men got into his son’s pickup truck and caught up to Arbery at Burford Road and Satilla Drive, he told police. After asking Arbery several times to stop, Travis McMichael stepped out of the truck with a shotgun, *Gregory McMichael told police.

The video shows Arbery approaching McMichael’s truck (presumably they sped ahead of him and stopped their truck in his path) before Travis McMichael got out of the truck with his shotgun and confronted Arbery.

*If the McMichaels’s belief was that Arbery was a burglar based on having seen him enter a construction site that isn’t enough to legitimize their accusation (I’ve been out on walks before and have looked at construction sites, for crying out loud. Who hasn’t?). At best it’s trespassing but with no way to prove intent, the accusation of burglary doesn’t stand.

Georgia does not make it easy for citizens to go around arresting each other. *Citizens are entitled to use reasonable force to arrest people who have committed crimes in their presence or immediate knowledge* (courts have held that these are synonymous). Here is the statute:*

“A private person may arrest an offender if the offense is committed in his presence or within his immediate knowledge. If the offense is a felony and the offender is escaping or attempting to escape, a private person may arrest him upon reasonable and probable grounds of suspicion.”

*The most important part of this statute is the unwritten bit — *you are allowed to make arrests only with “reasonable force.” *You can’t burn down an orphanage to catch one child snatching extra bowls of gruel.* And the Georgia Supreme Court has held, as a matter of law, that you can’t chase someone down with a weapon because you think they have committed burglary.

MORE...

As it is elsewhere in the country, so too is it illegal in Georgia to point the barrel of your gun at someone, loaded or unloaded, without any legal justification.

Some argued that Travis McMichael had the right to use lethal force when Arbery crossed in front of the truck. This argument doesn’t make sense to me. Here’s why: *In the video Arbery looked as though he was going to run on the right side of the truck to avoid the driver. When Travis McMichael exited his truck with his shotgun, went around the open driver’s side door to the front of the truck, that’s when Arbery crossed. While the younger McMichael and his shotgun are out of frame at this point, I can only extrapolate on this from the perspective of placing myself in Arbey’s situation at that moment: If I’m running, walking, whatever, and I see two men (with one standing in the back of the truck like he’s in a parade) who followed me and then pulled into my oncoming path while demanding I stop to talk with them, and one comes out with a shotgun? I’m going to fear for my safety. If one points the barrel at me you’re damn right I’m going to go for control of that barrel because there is no way on foot I’m going to outrun two guys in a truck.* I’m amazed that some think Arbery should have extended the benefit of the doubt to the McMichaels when the McMichaels did not extend that courtesy to Arbery. *And no — private citizens do not have the right to stop the actions or movement of other private citizens and if someone in a vehicle demands you stop to talk to them you are under zero obligation — legal or otherwise — to do so.* Besides, doing so would violate every single “stranger danger” lesson I ever learned in school.

Those who say that the McMichaels have their right of armed self defense apparently don’t realize that it can also be viewed that Arbery also had his right of self defense and I’m pretty sure felt as though his life was in danger the moment Travis McMichael stopped his truck in the road and got out to confront him with his shotgun. 









						The Killing of Ahmaud Arbery – Dana Loesch
					





					danaloesch.com
				




This is from Dana Loesch for all here who want to make shit into a liberal thing. Arbery was murdered by 2 white men because he was black and they automatically thought he was a criminal. He did not attack anyone who was not threatening his life. That's what happened.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Do the vigilantes have psychic powers to know his intention was to steal something? The video is crap.


----------



## beagle9 (May 12, 2020)

IM2 said:


> It's time to close mouths about the Arbery murder.
> 
> *THE KILLING OF AHMAUD ARBERY*
> 
> ...


If all true, then I agree. Now the person who owns the site in question says no burglary there, and if he isn't placed at any other location alledgedly burglarizing it, then possibly the two in the truck may have committed a hate crime based on assumptions that were completely wrong on their part. They will ultimately pay the price. Now the larger picture is what do you learn from this IM2 ? It's learned that work must continue on both sides to correct the bad that exist on both sides. Don't just say this is a white problem, because it goes both ways in creating the stereotypes.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Was in there to look where he wanted to put the couch? Lol


----------



## BULLDOG (May 12, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



The vigilantes had no right to arrest him, and they certainly didn't have a right to use deadly force.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Under ga law they could arrest him


----------



## beagle9 (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Good one, but it may come to light that he was a carpenter that wanted to assess the quality of work being done. Who knows really ?? 

The location of his home, his ride, and his being in the area could say alot to us as well. Of course the same could be said about the two in the pick up also. Were any of them local to the area ??


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Under GA law it was a felony


----------



## beagle9 (May 12, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


People do have a right to arrest someone if they commit a crime in their presence, and they can use a weapon in the arrest if feel that their life could be threatened by the individual attempted to be arrested. However, it best to just monitor from a safe distance until the cops get there. Don't confront anyone unless they are harming another person physically, and then make dam sure that you are right in doing that.


----------



## beagle9 (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


What was a felony ?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


And they were


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Entering a dwelling with the intent to steal


----------



## IM2 (May 12, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > It's time to close mouths about the Arbery murder.
> ...


But this is a white problem. What have you learned? Because these things happen and there is no national outcry. While this case gets the headlines we have this killing of a black man by a white man who killed an unarmed black man claiming he feared for his life too.

*Anthony Trifiletti charged for killing unarmed black man in St. Paul*

Anthony Trifiletti told St. Paul police he felt threatened with death by a man he believed to be an armed gang member before firing his own gun in self defense, according to charges filed in Ramsey County against Trifiletti on Monday.

Trifiletti, 24, is facing a count of second-degree murder for killing Doug Lewis, 39, after a Friday night traffic incident that started with Lewis rear-ending Trifiletti's truck in a fender bender.

Lewis's sister Valerie tells the Star Tribune her brother was a father of four who made a living as a delivery driver for 1-800-Got-Junk, Amazon, and DoorDash. She also said Trifiletti's explanation for the shooting sounds familiar.

"White people can get away with killing a black man by saying they were afraid," Valerie Lewis said.

The accident occurred near the intersection of Highway 61 and Burns Avenue, which the two drivers pulled onto and exited their vehicles. Trifiletti, who lives in Watertown, took pictures of the damage to his pickup truck, and later told police the two men started arguing when he tried getting Lewis's insurance information.

Both he and a friend present say they heard Lewis say, "I'm GD," which they took to mean he was a gang member. Other witnesses say they didn't hear this from Lewis.

Eventually Trifiletti and Lewis got back in their cars, Lewis pulling out first and Trifiletti "unintentionally" following behind him, according to the charges. Lewis put his car in park, got out, and came toward Trifiletti, who grabbed a handgun he was permitted to carry and fired at Lewis, hitting him four times.

Trifiletti drove off as witnesses called 911 and tried to stop Lewis's bleeding. An ambulance delivered Lewis to Regions Hospital, where he was declared dead.

Trifiletti, apparently acting on the advice of his father, returned to the scene and turned himself in. He told police he didn't think he could drive away from the situation or simply stay in his car, and "feared for his life," in the Strib's words. Trifiletti says he saw Lewis "reaching for his waistband" as he approached the truck. Lewis was found to be unarmed.






						City Pages
					






					www.citypages.com
				




Both sides do not have a 243 year record of killing other humans for anything they can make up without facing criminal penalties. In America whites do There ain't too many blacks who get to shoot a white man and walk because  they claim they were defending themselves and feared for their lives. Those films you guys spend days looking for where blacks are beating up whites aren't films where those blacks don't serve time. So don't even try it. Because you want to make our reaction to 400 years of various types of racism exhibited by whites the same as the racism and that just is not so.


----------



## beagle9 (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


They saw him committing the crime in their presence ?


----------



## beagle9 (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


The intent wasn't proven was it ?


----------



## IM2 (May 12, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



None of these things apply to this situation.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


According to the police report they said they saw a video of him stealing


----------



## Jitss617 (May 12, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Good chance that was a hammer that he stole


----------



## BULLDOG (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



The video of him inside the house, that doesn't show him stealing anything, didn't come to light until after the murder took place. There is no way the vigilantes saw that video,


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


How was McMichael charged by a criminal guilty of assault when Arbery had not yet charged him?

And you can't even prove he was trespassing.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Dumbfuck, at no point does he offer even a hint of proof that Arbery was intent on stealing something.  His argument is as stupid as yours; being narrowed down to _why else would he be in there._


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


_*"If..."*_

That's as far as I got into your diatribe.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


No, people have a curiosity which drives them to look at construction sites. It's fairly common and no couch is involved.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Haven't you been bitchslapped enough over this? 

What direct knowledge did they have that he wanted to steal something? Did they see him in the house?


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Nope, you're lying again. Need I remind you, you have offered zero proof he wanted to steal something?


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Lol



Jitss617 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOL

Prove his intent, Miss Cleo...


----------



## beagle9 (May 12, 2020)

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You and your black white bullcrap is signs of a sick person. Get help.... What you posted was a highway rage situation that escalated into a gun fight where unfortunately a person went stupid and another lost their life. Yes it was unfortunate, and the color of their skins had nothing to do with it, other than the guy figuring that he could use color as an excuse coupling that with gang association to boot. Neither worked because the justice system is 99.9999 % smarter than that sort of bullcrap being attempted by either side these days. Hopefully the guy got what was coming to him for what he did if was found guilty in the case.

Your bullcrap usage of 400 years somehow justifying all actions of Black's being bad is to be somehow over looked ain't happening, so getting back at the man ain't no proper defense strategy to be used either, now go read some more brainwashing material, because that swollen head has plenty of hollow areas still left to fill up. LOL


----------



## beagle9 (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Really ?


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You're lying again. You must be pathological because it seems you can't stop lying.

At any rate, nowhere in the police report does it quote anyone saying they saw video of Arbery stealing.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


No, not really. Jizz617 is a pathological liar. The police report does not say they saw him stealing.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You're lying again, there was no hammer.


----------



## beagle9 (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Your loss your closed mindedness.


----------



## beagle9 (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


The important thing is figuring out where he lived in relation to the area, and why he chose the area to run in as opposed to an area more suitable to his location of interest or residence lived at. Infact they all should be vetted in this way. Should answer alot of questions.


----------



## beagle9 (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


How do you know ?


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


He lived a mile away.


----------



## beagle9 (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


That's common, so he's definitely in the zone to jog.  Wonder where the two in the pick up lived or was from ?


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


1) the homeowner said nothing was taken

2) no mention of a hammer in the police report

3) no hammer seen in any of the videos 

4) no video of Arbery taking a hammer

5) no video of Arbery disposing of a hammer

6) no lucid reason why Arbery would dispense of a hammer if he had one as he was about to engage in a fight for his life 

7) enhanced, stabilized video of Jizz617's imaginary hammer was posted, proving it was just a stick on the ground and already laying there before Arbery passed it

8) Jizz617 is a pathological lying troll


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 12, 2020)

How about leave the guy alone and if not then don’t get shot


----------



## beagle9 (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


All things in which should prove the case for Arberys family in the civil trial that will be up and coming, otherwise if no outstanding rebuttal is offered from the other side to counter the circumstantial or material evidence that is being presented.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


About 5 houses south of the one under construction.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Anything not bearing a resemblance to reality based on what evidence has currently been released; will absolutely be countered with rebuttal.  Lies don't stand up.


----------



## IM2 (May 12, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


My white/black stuff is the reality of America. I think you need to do the studying I have before you talk your white opinionated bullshit. Do you not think that years of continuing racism do not have an effect on blacks? And the situation I posted  was a white dude who admitted to killing a black guy claiming he feared for his life because he thought the black guy was a gang member. The color of skin had  everything to do with it. You need to study things. Your condition is rather obvious.

Colour-blind racism (1970- ), also known as aversive racism, is *racism that acts as if skin colour does not matter* – even when it does. It is the most common form of racism among white Americans who grew up after the fall of Jim Crow in the 1960s. 

I don't justify all acts of blacks being bad and you try claiming color never has anything to do with things when it is apparent that it is all about  race. If you studied racism for what it really is and not what you make yourself believe it is, then you understand why I say things are caused by white racism. You appear to think racism is just name calling and people wearing klan outfits. You don't seem to consider the psychological impact of the abuse that racism really is.

_ “Bryant-Davis and Ocampo (2005) noted similar courses of psychopathology between rape victims and victims of racism. Both events are an assault on the personhood and integrity of the victim. Similar to rape victims, race-related trauma victims may respond with disbelief, shock, or dissociation, which can prevent them from responding to the incident in a healthy manner. The victim may then feel shame and self-blame because they were unable to respond or defend themselves, which may lead to low __self-concept__ and self-destructive behaviors. In the same study, a parallel was drawn between race-related trauma victims and victims of __domestic violence__. Both survivors are made to feel shame over allowing themselves to be victimized. For instance, someone who may have experienced a racist incident may be told that if they are polite, work hard, and/or dress in a certain way, they will not encounter racism. When these rules are followed yet racism persists, powerlessness, hyper vigilance, and other symptoms associated with PTSD may develop or worsen (Bryant-Davis & Ocampo, 2005).”_

Whites like you try dismissing racism because you don't face it and don't want to believe whites are doing it now. Even as you have posted loads of racist crap yourself you still want to declare how race doesn't matter to  you.

_“On occasion, the emotional weight of racism can lead African Americans to engage in maladaptive coping, such as remaining in denial, engaging in substance use, aggression, self-blame – even in extreme cases __suicide__ (i.e., Black Lives Matter activist Marshawn McCarrel) and terrorism (i.e., Dallas shooter Micah Xavier Johnson). These responses are harmful and lead to negative, long-term consequences.”_

*Monnica T. Williams Ph.D.*​_Findings from large-scale national studies indicate that, while African Americans have a lower risk for many __anxiety __disorders, they have a 9.1% prevalence rate for PTSD, compared to 6.8% in Whites (Himle et al, 2009). That means that almost one in ten Black people becomes traumatized, and I think these rates may actually be higher since diagnosticians are usually not considering the role of racism in causing trauma (Malcoun, Williams, & Bahojb-Nouri, 2015)._

In standard white racist fashion you run your mouth off just to argue because you don't know what the hell you are  talking about.

*"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are the least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as “people just need to see each other as individuals” or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”

White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."*


----------



## Lysistrata (May 13, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



People can't run where they please? It's none of anyone else's business.
Maybe Arbery liked to run in this area because it was pleasant near the water. The owner of the house under construction said that he wanted it because the area was peaceful and gave him the opportunity for fishing and boating. I like to be around water, and just sit or walk on the beach.


----------



## beautress (May 13, 2020)

gipper said:


> After 22 pages, have we determined who is in the wrong?



I have. It's mobs of black criminals who sympathize with other black criminals shilling for society to allow them to steal, rob, rape, plunder, and murder with no consequences because 15 generations ago, their 15 generations of blacks had slaves for ancestors whose sad lives are the responsibility of 15 generations of white people, whoever they might be. 15 generations later: hello, the complaints are of another generation. Most of us have accepted the problem and ensured that blacks get as good a pay as any of us, based on performance.

Every single one of us, regardless of race, creed, color, sex, etc. deserve to be free of the past, too.  It's not gonna happen if one group that separates itself from the mass of other Americans and makes special privileges and demands on other people for their existence. What we need is built into the Constitution of the United States of America.

If that ain't good enough, those who can't take the responsibilities that go along with the kind of freedom we enjoy, should be shown to the border and allowed to go someplace else where they can build a life under the kind of government they are demanding that we cannot furnish under our constitution that gives each person the freedom to live within a society governed by Christian goals--which is brotherhood, peace, and kindness.

Performance is not good enough for criminals who want to commit crimes and get off for free because someone 15 generations ago was a horse's heiney of a human being. Under no circumstances is that true any more in families in which Christian values are taught and accepted.

I didn't make the rules, but I know what they are. Your privileges end where my nose starts and vice-versa. And where my personal home property start, your rule ends, and my rules will be respected. Period.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 13, 2020)

beautress said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > After 22 pages, have we determined who is in the wrong?
> ...



If murdering that man was an example of Christian values, can you give the quote from Jesus that demonstrates that? I looked, but I couldn't find one.


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 13, 2020)

Mr. Arbery was indeed the person looking around inside an unfinished house, criminal trespassing (a misdemeanor ), but didn't take anything, didn't have a firearm. I fail to see what the two men who chased after him had a good reason to shoot him dead. He wasn't a danger to the area, they didn't have enough cause to use deadly force on a man who didn't steal anything, didn't have a firearm.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Sunsettommy (May 13, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


>



He committed a crime, it is called Criminal Trespass, normally a misdemeanor.


----------



## Meathead (May 13, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Also aggravated assault. Watch the tape.


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 13, 2020)

Meathead said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Which tape?

The ones I saw doesn't stay on the people very well.


----------



## Meathead (May 13, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


Seriously? There was only one tape with an aggravated assault. Violence begets violence and the thug got himself killed. Most thugs are idiots.


----------



## Picaro (May 13, 2020)

night_son said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Cops review new video of man who appears to be Ahmaud Arbery
> ...



Good post. As you probably know, Patrick Moynihan predicted most of these outcomes back in the 1960's, and was tossed under the bus by the left wing Communist radicals who took over the black political establishment and most of the old school liberals stood by and did nothing to prevent their own demise.


----------



## Picaro (May 13, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Yeah, cuz construction sites are public property, and black people are therefore allowed to take anything they want from them, the copper wiring, lumber, tools, whatever they want. Same with unattended cars in driveways and parking lots, open garages, and other house and business where there's nobody home. 

Great points you're scoring here; they really make perfect sense , for sociopaths and racist Democrats.


----------



## Picaro (May 13, 2020)

occupied said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



Yes, deranged TDS sufferers like yourself are just so credible at determining 'guilt'; all you need to know is what colors those invovled are and who you like to imagine they voted for, then give them death sentences. You are the perfect communist stooge and useful idiot. You do know your ilk are the first ones Communists purge and kill when they take over countries, right? They beleive in Darwinism and weeding out problem morons right away, hopefully before they breed.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


He said he saw video in the police report which leads me to believe the owner let the ex cop watch his property


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


You saw the video? Link?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Any reasonable person would suggest he was in the house with the intent to steal. And regardless they called the cops with that presumption and they tried to stop him or slow him down until the Cubs game. In the replace report says he saw a video do you know what I mean by this?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Lol he walked to the house not jogged, he looked around then sprinted inside, He canvas the area he went in the garage came out when in the front door came out the back walk down the side of the house was caught then he fucking ran like a Theft he was with a large object in his pocket, which in the video is a hammer.  Neighbors heroes saw this felony take place call the cops stayed on the phone with the cops try to get him to slow down stop we want to talk stop we want to talk.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



what direct knowledge do you have that he didn’t?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Of course he did why would he be inside of the house looking around why is your five minutes of a video missing? Hehe


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have video of him in the dwelling looking around, he stole a hammer


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Yes


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


It doesn’t have to , he says he saw a video, they never investigated the break in until now, so let’s wait and see


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Of course there was I have two pics of it


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


10 miles! In the somebody the bikes in Boston there’s no way in hell I’m fucking running 10 miles every day to this neighborhood like the mother said that is 20 miles back-and-forth the Boston marathon is 26 miles. And he’s wearing fucking untied shoes and khakis.. bulll shit


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> 1) the homeowner said nothing was taken


Home owned lawyer said that, the lawyer is staying his client wants no  Involvement  In this Probably because of death threats from black terrorist and people like you


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Lol The jogging has been debunked moron video shows him walking to the house standing in front of the house looking around making sure nobody can see him and then he darts  for the door


----------



## BULLDOG (May 13, 2020)

Picaro said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



So where is all the copper wiring, tools,lumber, and what ever he wanted that he stole from that construction site? You might have a point if you can locate that. The last I heard, the owner said nothing was missing.


----------



## gipper (May 13, 2020)

I don’t understand why he would run toward men with guns. What was he thinking?  Then to attack an armed man. WTF?


----------



## BULLDOG (May 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



The video was taken minutes before the man was killed. The vigilantes didn't see any video before the shooting.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Look it up yourself you idiot. It was shown when the owner was interviewer on TV.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


He was caught in the act and ran. But he had a hammer that you can see in the video .. Can you imagine the poor construction guy that showed up the next day to work on the house and his hair was stolen by the scum bag


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Well since this is going to trial we will have to listen to ppl under oath .. you want to drag this out so be it


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Lol the 5 minute video of him inside has not been released yet.. can’t wait hehe


----------



## BULLDOG (May 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Well, they lied. They didn't talk. They killed him.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Of course they did. They said slow down, we want to talk to you, click click lol


----------



## BULLDOG (May 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



Again, The owner said nothing was stolen.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Under oath or did his lawyer say that


----------



## BULLDOG (May 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



It was released a couple of days ago dumb ass. If you watched  something other than fox you would have seen it.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Do you have a 214 IQ?


----------



## theHawk (May 13, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


He wasn’t jogging at all.  The video shows him walking until he got to the house.  He then stops, looks around, then runs up the driveway into the house.  Clearly he intended to steal something.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Lol the 7 seconds? Haha he was in there for 5 mins and that video hasn’t been released.. get a grip


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


I asked you a question


----------



## theHawk (May 13, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


>


The property owner fears for his life since leftwing nuts have been threatening everyone involved in this case.  Lots of money is probably being offered to these people involved to change their story and throw their neighbors under the bus.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2020)

Meathead said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Self-defense.  Watch the tape.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



So the video of him running is a figment of our imagination?  What difference does it make anyway?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


The video shows him
Walking to the house


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Clearly?  What did he intend to steal and why didn't he?

You really need to get a tune up on the crystal ball.  It is on the fritz!


----------



## BULLDOG (May 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



It has been released. You're just too dumb to find all of it. You should make up your mind. First you say the vigilantes had already seen the video that was taken just a few minutes before they killed the man, and then you say it hasn't even been released. You're all screwed up, aren't you?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Yeh, right!  That explains why the cops would not question him immediately after the incident.  Dumbass!


----------



## Polishprince (May 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...





I'd like to know what this Arbery fellow was supposed to be doing in the neighborhood.   He was supposedly jogging, but he didn't live near there and I've seen pictures of the Hood and its pretty much high end.

I can see the where people would be keeping an eye on him

If I, as a Honky, were to loitering around and checking out homes in Obama's fancy Kalorama Hood in Washington, I'm sure I'd be confronted too, even if I said I was "just jogging".


----------



## Polishprince (May 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Not "racist" at all, as a white person, I'm entitled to use the words "Honky" and "Cracker"


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


The 5 min video Inside the house has not been released go away troll


----------



## theHawk (May 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



That was after he saw that neighbors spotted him in the house and called the police.  So he bolted like criminals always do.


----------



## iceberg (May 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


then by using video we have access to, clearly the 2 white dudes intended to kill someone.


----------



## theHawk (May 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Anything of value, just like any thief.  Are you really this dumb, or are you always act like a c—t?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



When did you get your degree in psychology?  If so, you would know better than to make stupid assumptions.  

How would he know the police had been called?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



I am sure there were lots of things of value in that construction site.  Why didn't he steal anything, ever?

You are the dumb **** making assumptions.


----------



## iceberg (May 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


see a video clip.
make up mind

now - regardless of what comes out, twist info to be correct.

there you have todays "debater". fucking idiots to the god damn core.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 13, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > These perfect Trumpbots are going to die in prison, hopefully soon.
> ...



I'd bet my last nickel they're conservatives...



> The fact that this incident happened in a majority-black city , with a Liberal black mayor, tells me that there is probably nothing here, or the libs would have busted these guys long before this week.



They weren't arrested because of anyone's politics. They weren't arrested because of the professional relationship the father had with local authorities...


----------



## Polishprince (May 13, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> I'd bet my last nickel they're conservatives...




That's due to your particular prejudice.      

When Zimmerman was pinched in Sanford, he was portrayed as a member of the Triple K and Aryan Nations.   In reality, he was proud Latino, oozing in machismo, who was associated with the NAALCP before this event came down.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 13, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > I'd bet my last nickel they're conservatives...
> ...



Call it a hunch.

We'll see if I'm wrong or right. Care to make a wager?


----------



## beautress (May 13, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


I don't think this website tolerates personal gambling, Mr. Shooter.


----------



## theHawk (May 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Because neighbors yelled at him and told him they called the police.  The video even shows a neighbor across the street on the phone while watching him.


----------



## theHawk (May 13, 2020)

iceberg said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


That pretty much sums up the leftwingers defending the obvious criminal who was clearly trespassing and looking to steal stuff.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Trespassing, as you have been told time and again, is a misdemeanor, which makes you a dumbass. 

You have nothing to support that he intended to steal stuff, which makes you a liar.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Who shot that video and how did he know who he was talking to?  Can you tell who I am talking to on the phone right now?


----------



## theHawk (May 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Yes, but trespassing with the intent to steal is burglary, a felony.


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 13, 2020)

Meathead said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



The problem I have with the over the top behavior of the two men are the two men with the guys who gave a *SHOW OF FORCE* intention to Aubrey, which was likely why he changed directed to go after the gun, he was being charged by people with firearms, while he didn't have any weapon at all.

The video clearly shows the guy shot at the right side of the vehicle, he turns and engages the guy that is about 10 feet away and grabs the weapon, he is then shot. That's in the video. I have every way of knowing what happened because I have 2 eyes and they watched the video.

As far as Aubrey is concerned,  he acted based on a perceived threat. I believe his actions were reasonable as well, I just do not believe that this is an intentional killing which is what Georgia has to prove in a murder case. Remember it is not the responsibility of the shooter to prove innocence, it is the States duty to prove guilt. That's where this falls apart for them.

When the son brought the weapon, and attempted to stop the individual *it is a use of force*.  Thus yes the second you attempt contact you are using force. Whether it's lethal or not is what is relevant, a firearm at ready is not lethal force. When the weapon is pointed is the moment it becomes lethal force. That is when it indicates intent to impose will. Thus the person on the bang side is now under no illusions that they can just wander away.

I predict the two men will be charged with Manslaughter, because they forced the situation on a man who didn't have any means of self defense on him.


----------



## theHawk (May 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Funny how you keep moving the goal posts.

There were multiple witnesses to the black burglary suspect. They called 9-1-1, they probably called other neighbors.

You are really pathetic making excuses for this burglar.  The MSM and leftwing lies have been debunked.  He wasn’t a “jogger”, he wasn’t wearing jogger clothes, he wasn’t running (he was walking), he was ten miles from where he lived.  He wasn’t looking to buy the property, he was an unemployed, living with his mother, and had a criminal record.  He was there to steal, period.  Just because there wasn’t shit there, doesn’t mean he didn’t intend to steal something.


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



What he did is called *Criminal Trespass*, he didn't steal or damage anything, thus probably a misdemeanor charge would have been filed if he wasn't shot dead.


----------



## theHawk (May 13, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Very true.  Kind of dumb to attack a man with a shotgun in hopes of not getting caught by the police that were on their way, yes?


----------



## Lysistrata (May 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Ridiculous. The video at the house shows that he was leaving with nothing other than what he came in with. Many people stop to check out new construction. There was no "burglary" and no "burglary suspect." You cannot claim to know what Arbery thought. There is no way anyone can show "intent," i.e. mindset, in this case. Moreover, the video shows that he did not run straight at the gunman. What would you do if you were confronted with a guy with a shotgun in the middle of the road staring at you, particularly if he had passed you before while driving?

I don't know why you are trying to spin this to destroy the deceased's character. Are you friends with the McMichaels or something?


----------



## theHawk (May 13, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


“Many people” check out construction sites?   Yea, thieves looking to steal shit.


----------



## theHawk (May 13, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Yes you can show intent.

If children are playing in the street and their ball goes into a property, and they go on it to retrieve it, that isn’t an intent to steal or break a law.

When a grown man is walking down a street, sees a house with an open door or garage.  Stops, looks around, then RUNS in.  Wanders about the house for several minutes, then RUNS away when seen by neighbors, a reasonable assumption is he had criminal intent.  No normal person would trespass on private property for any good reason in such a manner.


----------



## Picaro (May 13, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



lol you plan on sticking with 'Stupid' in all your trolling here? Suddenly because he didn't find much loot after sneaking in he's innocent? lol you truly are a Democrat. And a racist; they're the same thing these days.


----------



## Picaro (May 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Yep. The family's lawyers, gangsters, Baclk Panthers, all the usual scum will be targeting anybody in their way of railroading these innocent guys, and it looks now like the local state Republicans are jumping on the bandwagon, too; so much fro Americans being able to trust and count on the GOP establishment to show any balls in an election year. They're apparently stupide enough to beleive they'll get crossover votes from their local black racist community if they suck up to the vermin.


----------



## Meathead (May 13, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> I don't know why you are trying to spin this to destroy the deceased's character. Are you friends with the McMichaels or something?


Because the deceased was a thug?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Where do you see any intent?  There was none.  You must be hallucinating.

That would be like arresting someone because they looked like they were going to buy drugs. You have to have proof.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2020)

Picaro said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



I am white, not a racist, and have learned to recognize a racist when I see one.  That would be you apparently.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2020)

Picaro said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



If he didn't steal anything, he is innocent, dipshit!


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 13, 2020)

Repeating this again with additional comments, and to avoid any more nesting quotes:

The problem I have with the over the top behavior of the two men are the two men with the guys who gave a *SHOW OF FORCE* intention to Aubrey, which was likely why he changed directed to go after the gun, he was being charged by people with firearms, while he didn't have any weapon at all.

The video clearly shows the guy shot at the right side of the vehicle, he turns and engages the guy that is about 10 feet away and grabs the weapon, he is then shot. That's in the video. I have every way of knowing what happened because I have 2 eyes and they watched the video.

As far as Aubrey is concerned,  he acted based on a perceived threat. I believe his actions were reasonable as well, I just do not believe that this is an intentional killing which is what Georgia has to prove in a murder case. Remember it is not the responsibility of the shooter to prove innocence, it is the States duty to prove guilt. That's where this falls apart for them.

When the son brought the weapon, and attempted to stop the individual *it is a use of force*.  Thus yes the second you attempt contact you are using force. Whether it's lethal or not is what is relevant, a firearm at ready is not lethal force. When the weapon is pointed is the moment it becomes lethal force. That is when it indicates intent to impose will. Thus the target person on the spot is now under no illusions that they can just wander away.

I predict the two men will be charged with Manslaughter, because they forced the situation on a man who didn't have any means of self defense on him.

======

Up to the point when he was shot, he didn't steal or damage anything. His one blemish is Criminal Trespassing, of which didn't deserve the vigilant behavior he received. It was likely a misdemeanor charge was all he would have gotten. He walked in looked around, walked out, nothing stolen or damaged, a likely minor charge.

Legal Beagle

Excerpt:

*Is Criminal Trespass a Serious Crime?*

A district attorney can charge an act of criminal trespass as an infraction, a misdemeanor or a felony. A DA will charge a misdemeanor or felony in criminal court. The level of the crime is determined by the defendant’s criminal history, what she was doing on the property and whose property she entered. In most states, criminal trespass is an infraction or a misdemeanor.

In several states, including New York and Florida, a DA can charge criminal trespass as a felony. In New York, a court can find a person guilty of criminal trespass in the first degree when the trespass involves the possession of an explosive or a deadly weapon, including a firearm, rifle or shotgun. A conviction may also result if the trespasser had knowledge that another participant in the crime had possession of an explosive or a deadly weapon. The action of trespassing with such materials is considered a Class D felony, and the penalty ranges from no jail with probation to incarceration for seven years.

===

What Aubrey did was wrong, but he wasn't a threat for bodily harm that fateful day. He didn't have a weapon, he didn't steal anything, he didn't threaten anyone while running from the place he was looking around in.

The two men supposedly trying to make a citizen arrest was using excessive force with firearms.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


There is where you are wrong.  It is common practice.  I have done that in every state I have lived in!


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


We Haven’t seen the video of him inside the residence yet.. rhaven’t seen the video of him inside the residence. Beside this turned in to self defense,, even if the father and son were guilty of anything up to the point of self-defense it doesn’t matter it’s not murder it’s not malice because he waited to the last second in restraint


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



I saw the video of him walking in, look around, walk out without damaging or stealing anything.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


How long was the video of him in side the house?


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



It doesn't matter how long he was in there, it is CRIMINAL TRESPASSING, end of story.

Here is the video LINK

*Video appears to show Ahmaud Arbery at construction site before shooting, family lawyer says*


----------



## Picaro (May 13, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...



Yes, they had probable cause to follow him, and we have video of him runnng up from a distance and assualting the guy with the shotgun. End of story.

Except a lot of violent thugs are tired of getting shot by their victims, and the LEft and black racists need to try and stop that sort of thing.


----------



## Picaro (May 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



You're just retarded, is all; they had plenty of cause to follow him, whether he saw anything he wanted to steal or not, and he then raced up and violently assaulted a man with a shotgun. Darwin Award Winner dead. End of story.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


Lol you said you saw him go in and leave that video shows him walk In lol why lie?


----------



## Lysistrata (May 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



You still can't make up intent.  Again, are you friends with the McMichaels?


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You didn't bother to read the link I gave you:

"Surveillance video from a construction site appears to show Ahmaud Arbery shortly before he was shot and killed while running in a south Georgia neighborhood in February.

The video, obtained by CNN affiliate WJXT from the homeowner, shows a man in a white T-shirt walk into a home that is under construction. Leaves are strewn across the floor among piles of lumber and other building materials."

His clothing matches the clothing of the man who was shot shortly afterwards.

Its all over the news.


----------



## Lysistrata (May 13, 2020)

Meathead said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know why you are trying to spin this to destroy the deceased's character. Are you friends with the McMichaels or something?
> ...



There is no proof that the deceased was a thug. The McMichaels don't look so good, BTW.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


But you lied . Show me the video you claim to of reaShow me the video you claim you saw


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 13, 2020)

Picaro said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



It isn't that simple, when ANYONE points a gun at someone, it becomes a show of force, which can be considered illegal, since the man he pointed the gun at wasn't a threat at the time.

"The problem I have with the over the top behavior of the two men are the two men with the guys who gave a *SHOW OF FORCE* intention to Aubrey, which was likely why he changed directed to go after the gun, he was being charged by people with firearms, while he didn't have any weapon at all.

The video clearly shows the guy shot at the right side of the vehicle, he turns and engages the guy that is about 10 feet away and grabs the weapon, he is then shot. That's in the video. I have every way of knowing what happened because I have 2 eyes and they watched the video.

As far as Aubrey is concerned,  he acted based on a perceived threat. I believe his actions were reasonable as well, I just do not believe that this is an intentional killing which is what Georgia has to prove in a murder case. Remember it is not the responsibility of the shooter to prove innocence, it is the States duty to prove guilt. That's where this falls apart for them.

When the son brought the weapon, and attempted to stop the individual *it is a use of force*.  Thus yes the second you attempt contact you are using force. Whether it's lethal or not is what is relevant, a firearm at ready is not lethal force. When the weapon is pointed is the moment it becomes lethal force. That is when it indicates intent to impose will. Thus the target person on the spot is now under no illusions that they can just wander away."

They will eventually be charged with Manslaughter, murder charge will likely fail in court, since there doesn't seem to be sufficient evidence of intent to kill before hand, but the two men forced the situation onto Arbery.


----------



## Meathead (May 13, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Assault and burglary sound pretty thuggish. Lived like a thug and died like one in fact.


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You didn't watch the video, it shows up after some running time, *starts at 1:05* The PHOTO of the man being in the building is right there in the link, You are that lazy?


----------



## Lysistrata (May 13, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...



There is no way that the McMichaels would have known of this video a few minutes after it was taken, even if it did show criminal intent, which it doesn't. And even if someone had called the police about Arbery at the time, he would not have known of it. 

The homeowner didn't even know about the video until much later, and he has stated that he did not call police at any time and was not even there to check the camera before Arbery was killed. The older McMichael said that Arbery looked like someone on a surveillance video, but what video would that be? Apparently, there is a missing video to which he is referring. When did he and his son view this video before killing Arbery? McMichael could not have seen the Bryan video because it shows Arbery being killed. He also said that there were multiple break-ins in the area, but none were reported.


----------



## Polishprince (May 13, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> There is no proof that the deceased was a thug. The McMichaels don't look so good, BTW.




Perhaps not conclusive proof that would satisfy you.    However, the Persecution has the burden of proof to shows that Mr. Arbery was NOT a thug, not for the McMichaels to prove anything at all.


----------



## Lysistrata (May 13, 2020)

But there was no assault and no burglary.


----------



## Lysistrata (May 13, 2020)

There is no obligation to prove that Arbery was not a thug. What the McMichaels have to put up is a credible defense as to their actions toward Arbery at the time of his death.


----------



## theHawk (May 13, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


I don’t have to “make up” intent, it’s on video.  A grown man running into a residence that isn’t his and looking around for five minutes is committing a crime.  

Are you friends with Arbery?


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


He said no such thing in the police report. You just can't stop lying, can ya?


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


What's the crime?


----------



## theHawk (May 13, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> There is no obligation to prove that Arbery was not a thug. What the McMichaels have to put up is a credible defense as to their actions toward Arbery at the time of his death.


Well that’s easy, Arbery ran at him and tried to take his gun, he swung at him too.  All on video.

Case closed.  Arbery guilty of trespassing, and guilty of assault.


----------



## theHawk (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Trespassing for sure.  Easily burglary too if authorities and owner wanted to press charges.


----------



## Lysistrata (May 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



It wasn't a "residence." Nobody lived there and it hadn't even been completed yet. Why do you persist on trying to make up criminal intent based on nothing? Also, please explain how the McMichaels viewed any videos before killing Arbery. Since they could not have viewed the homeowner's video and they couldn't have viewed Bryan's, either, what other videos were there before they killed Arbery?

I did not know Arbery and I do not know his family. We have no connection. I have no connection to the McMichaels, either, nor to any other person who was involved in any way in this case.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


None of this matters! It comes to self
Defense. The man was attacked.


----------



## theHawk (May 13, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


According to Georgia law, it is a dwelling regardless of anyone is there at the time.  The property is a house.  So it is trespassing and easily burglary.

You saying “based on nothing”.  Video evidence of him sneaking into the house is proof, as much as you don’t want to admit it.

I don’t know how the McMichaels found out. Likely from a neighbor calling them, or they saw him on the property.

Or were they both out in their truck that day looking for a random black guy to lynch?

Funny how you keep questioning how I can claim the intent of Arbery, yet YOU can say you know the intent of the McMichaels was to murder Arbery.  WHERE is your proof?


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


On what evidence would anyone charge him of burglary (assuming he was still alive and could be charged)?


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


LOLOL

I like how you switched from "residence" to "dwelling" when your idiocy was exposed.


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 13, 2020)

Sure are a lot of unarmed black guys trying to take white guys' guns away from them and ending up dead.


----------



## theHawk (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Merely pointing out the language used in the law.  Tap dance all you want, doesn’t change the fact your homie was committing first degree burglary.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Indeed it is.

Of course, since Arbery was killed by some trigger happy redneck, we'll never know if he was guilty of that.

The prosecution can legitimately say that there's nothing which suggests that Arbery was there to steal anything. The defense will look like fools if they bring it up, because the idiot with the shotgun is the guy who saw to it that they wouldn't be able to use it as either a defense or a justification...


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Fortunately, you are not a judge or a lawyer, and your grasp of the law is on the same level as Trump's.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


You cannot commit burglary without stealing something, dumbass.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Trespassing at best.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



What was stolen?


----------



## BULLDOG (May 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



It's obvious that they took steps in preparation to use deadly force. The older vigilante told his son to get a gun before they chased the man down.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Countering your bullshit is not trolling you idiot.


----------



## Coyote (May 13, 2020)

Missourian said:


> "Hands up, don't shoot."
> 
> Sorry...I'm one bullshit race baiting narrative behind because "He was out jogging in Timberland boots and a hammer in his pocket after illegally entering a home under construction" just doesn't have the same ring to it.
> 
> I know you liberal elites are so out of touch you have no fucking clue what goes on in the real world...but buildings under construction are prime locations for theft...especially for copper wire and tools.


He was wearing running shoes, no hammer.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > "Hands up, don't shoot."
> ...


He was 

any more lies? Also see the a
Hammer he’s tossing.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


LOLOL

Dumbfuck thinks he changed his shoes between leaving the house under construction and being murdered.


----------



## flacaltenn (May 13, 2020)

*Thread temporarily closed for some cleaning..  Need to stay closer to the NEWS ITEM..  Too much noise about plantations and lynching.. This case is nowhere NEAR a resolution yet..  Speculate all ya want -- but STICK to the news and put the politics on the back burner... *


----------



## flacaltenn (May 13, 2020)

Bump.. Re-opened.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 13, 2020)

As I was saying, Him breaking into the house doesn’t really matter what it comes down to it its self-defense as you can see in the video you see the African-American male running fast towards a man who’s just trying to have them stop until the cops come to figure out what’s going on, then the black male  decides to take the gun or try and he ends up losing his life


----------



## theHawk (May 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Yes you can, that’s Georgia law.  I already linked the law, and court case that proves it.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Too bad for you, you failed miserably to show Arbery intended to steal anything.


----------



## Lysistrata (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



He's just been trying to gin up a story to support a false narrative. I'd like to see these mugs' police interviews like they show on true-crime shows. Real cops interview multiple suspects singly and make them tell their stories several times over to check for inconsistencies. I'm interested in what contact the guy who filmed the video had with the McMichaels, as he must have known something was going to happen or he would not have begun filming.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 14, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



None of that matters now. Whether he was a burglar or not has no bearing on this case whatsoever, beyond Gregory McMichael saying he recognized Arbery from a video he saw. That may well be very, very true. But whatever crime took place in that video didn't take place in McMichael's presence and, therefore, he can't effect a citizen's arrest.

When the smoke clears and the dust settles, both McMichael boys will be found guilty. I suspect the father will get 10-15 years, simply because he didn't pull the trigger and was never in control of the vehicle which chased Arbery (so he could do nothing to stop the pursuit). The son will likely get life in prison or, if the state chooses to pursue it, the death penalty...


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 14, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Merely pointing out the language used in the law.  Tap dance all you want, doesn’t change the fact your homie was committing first degree burglary.



No, it really wasn't.

You would be well served to educate yourself about the law in Georgia if you care about whether or not you look like a buffoon...


----------



## Jitss617 (May 14, 2020)

Who had bad intentions the ones who called 911 or the criminal who attacked somebody with a gun?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 14, 2020)

Looks like The father and son tandem stopped Aubrey previously. After seeing him breaking the house again they decide at this time they all follow him until the cops come


----------



## Polishprince (May 14, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Looks like The father and son tandem stopped Aubrey previously. After seeing him breaking the house again they decide at this time they all follow him until the cops come




Personally, I have no problem with neighborhood people protecting their communities with formal or informal block watches.   And that's what happened here.     It has nothing to do with race whatsoever.   I agree with the Black Gestapo's goals in ridding White Crime out of Watts in Los Angeles back in the day as well, even though I disagree with their rhetoric.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 14, 2020)




----------



## theHawk (May 14, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Merely pointing out the language used in the law.  Tap dance all you want, doesn’t change the fact your homie was committing first degree burglary.
> ...


I did, and I provided links.  Meanwhile you’ve got insults.

You commit First Degree Burglary if you enter or remain within an occupied, unoccupied, or vacant *dwelling* house of another or any building, railroad car, watercraft, aircraft, or other such structure for use as the *dwelling* of another without authority and with the intent to commit a felony or theft therein. O.C.G.A. §16-7-1.






						Burglary | Georgia Criminal Lawyer
					






					www.georgiacriminallawyer.com


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Your inability to comprehend the written language is why you are dead wrong.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2020)

theHawk said:


> and with the intent to commit a felony or theft therein.


That is where you keep making the same mistake.  He did not commit a felony and there were no witnesses to him doing so.


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Good thing for Arbery he didn't do that.


----------



## Lysistrata (May 14, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I'm still wondering where that video is that the older McMichael said that he saw, which he must have viewed prior to the shooting, not that this would justify his actions or those of his son in any way. But timing is important here. I'm also curious at to what is on the computers in the McMichael house.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (May 14, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


*If they were Trump supporters it would have been out there. That takes care of that.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (May 14, 2020)

Vastator said:


> Lots of crow to be eaten by the retards that championed the story that Dindu was just out for a jog... Lol!


Start with his momma. This kid have a record??????errrrrrr Had a record?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 15, 2020)

This ain’t looking good
For the black criminal defenders


----------



## beagle9 (May 15, 2020)

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Everyone from close by eh ? Not good.. Could be a long standing grudge or something. Who knows, but it will come out.


----------



## beagle9 (May 15, 2020)

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Good grief, the IM2 1800s reincarnated slave goes on yet another rant in modern day society...  Get with the picture man, and quit with your crying victim cards already.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 16, 2020)

Ahmaud Arbery shooting video was leaked by one of the suspects: report 

they actually released the video because they know it helps them..and it does


----------



## Jitss617 (May 18, 2020)

Levant 
Are you a fucking idiot? McMichaels can't arrest a person for trespassing on someone else's property; they have zero probable cause to assume that he did not have permission.

Oh, wait.. Nevermind.. He was black. I forgot.

He could be arrested for the intent to steal which is a felony.. and he ran as if he did steal..


----------



## Jitss617 (May 18, 2020)

I don't have to ask if you're a fucking idiot; we all know it.  

The owner of the property said nothing was stolen.

Levant the property owner didn’t own the tools the construction workers on the tools and they left it there and they have not been interviewed


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 18, 2020)

47#924 reply to 1#9


Jitss617 said:


> Who goes running and has a hammer to fall out of their khaki shorts?



You are a liar. Arbery did not drop a hammer or anything while jogging in the last minutes of his life when two armed white men set a trap, ambushed and shot him as he tried to run past.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 18, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> 47#924 reply to 1#9
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> ...


Your a liar. And trolling


----------



## Levant (May 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> I don't have to ask if you're a fucking idiot; we all know it.
> 
> The owner of the property said nothing was stolen.
> 
> Levant the property owner didn’t own the tools the construction workers on the tools and they left it there and they have not been interviewed



It was two months ago.  If they'd reported to the owner that tools were stolen, the owner would know.  What is certain is that YOU don't know and that you're making it up to support your story.  Why are you making up lies about this guy and not about the others on videos who went into the same property - the white people?


----------



## Levant (May 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> He could be arrested for the intent to steal which is a felony.. and he ran as if he did steal..


And you have proof of what was in his mind?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 18, 2020)

Levant said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have to ask if you're a fucking idiot; we all know it.
> ...


Because those people didn’t attack people Who called the cops on them..  so we have no statement from the construction workers.. we have five minutes of a video that hasn’t been released yet.. in Georgia law says if you enter a dwelling with the intent to steal then I have a right to arrest you with physical force.. And he sure looked like he had an intent to steal because he ran and he ran out when he was caught and he had a Hammer


----------



## Levant (May 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


>



You post this as evidence to support the McMichaels?  The tweet says that McMichaels had a confrontation with an unidentified black male, not that he had a confrontation with Arbery.  So what this story proves is that McMichaels has shown a pattern of confronting black males who are interested in construction while not confronting white people who have the same interest.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 18, 2020)

Levant said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > He could be arrested for the intent to steal which is a felony.. and he ran as if he did steal..
> ...


No he showed his intent, why run ? He was confronted previously by Travis. You think returning was in good intent?


----------



## Levant (May 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> No he showed his intent, why run ? He was confronted previously by Travis. You think returning was in good intent?


Nothing in the video or tweet suggests that the unidentified black person was Arbery.  You're making it up.  But, then, they all look alike.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 18, 2020)

Levant said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > No he showed his intent, why run ? He was confronted previously by Travis. You think returning was in good intent?
> ...


His mother identified him lol


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 18, 2020)

47#933 reply to 47#925


Jitss617 said:


> Your a liar. And trolling.



TROLLING for the truth from you should be ok, if you are telling the truth about the Jogger dropping a hammer on n the way to being shot dead in an ambush.

So where is the evidence that the jogger dropped a hammer on the road in the minute s before he was shot dead?

You said the jogger dropped a hammer, were you there, did you record it?


----------



## Levant (May 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> His mother identified him lol



Provide a link where his mother identified him as the person in the unidentified black person video.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 18, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> 47#933 reply to 47#925
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> ...


----------



## Jitss617 (May 18, 2020)

Levant said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > His mother identified him lol
> ...


It was on some link I had. I need to look for it. Everyone says it’s him.. you can troll if you want 

Given the fact Arbery initiated the fight, at the point Arbery grabbed the shotgun, under Georgia Law, McMichael was allowed to use deadly force to protect himself.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 18, 2020)

47#937 reply to 47#935


NotfooledbyW said:


> You said the jogger dropped a hammer, were you there, did you record it?



So Jitss617 is this your evidence?





You posted a picture of a stick or debris lying on the road and no video evidence that Arbery dropped it as he ran into the trap the killers set for him.






Does it make you feel good to track a dead black man with whatever trash evidence the racist groups put out there for their killer heroes.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 19, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> None of this matters! It comes to self
> Defense. The man was attacked.





Jitss617 said:


> As I was saying, Him breaking into the house doesn’t really matter what it comes down to it its self-defense as you can see in the video you see the African-American male running fast towards a man who’s just trying to have them stop until the cops come to figure out what’s going on, then the black male decides to take the gun or try and he ends up losing his life




TravisM attacked AA in front of the truck. 

This evidence is irrefutable: 

The hidden half second: 

The camera recorded this scene when (19 seconds turns to 20 seconds) on the video. The jogger reaches the front of the truck: 





The camera did not capture TravisM run past the open driver side door in the oncoming lane and around the front of the truck to a point where he could reach the jogger’s face with an outstretched arm or with the barrel of his shotgun.  We cannot see it but we have the gunman’s white cap visible through the Windshield and that is plenty to locate his position well in the right lane and in front of the truck.

The jogger had no need to turn left to confront his attacker because his attacker was right there in his path to the left somewhat. It is certain that TravisM was well across the double yellow line hidden from view by the truck.

 We cannot see much but we can see TravisM’s white cap reach the center of the windshield. The truck is parked on an angle. If TravisM is seen through the windshield at the rear view mirror, the farther from the truck he is, puts him closer to the edge of the pavement on the right side of the road. 

What happened in the half second after AA  goes out of site in front if the  truck lets say at 20.1 and when the first shot was fired at 20.6. 





You keep saying AA ran to the left side of the road to attack a man just standing there just wanting the jogger to be so kind so they talk. 

That is a lie unless you can show me why the video excerpts are not telling the truth.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 19, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > None of this matters! It comes to self
> ...



Very informative and impressive description of what happened. It doesn't make a bit of difference though. Sane people already figured out what happened, and your detailed work reinforces that. Idiots like Jitz will never acknowledge the truth and they are not worth the effort to try.  The courts are not idiots, and a legitimate prosecutor will have no problems with the case. It's just a shame that the unethical thin blue line almost let the murdering vigilantes off.


----------



## Bruce Daniels (May 19, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


He walked into a garage or something under construction, looked around, and left. So what? Is that worthy of an execution?


----------



## BULLDOG (May 19, 2020)

Bruce Daniels said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...



The crazy right wingers here seem to think it is.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 19, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> 47#937 reply to 47#935
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


Your hung up on race, because he’s black we shouldn’t protect our neighborhoods,, you live in lala land 

all they did was follow him. Period and they got attacked


----------



## Jitss617 (May 19, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > None of this matters! It comes to self
> ...


There is no evidence Travis tried to stop him with force even thou GA law says he had the right to do so.


Given the fact Arbery initiated the fight, at the point Arbery grabbed the shotgun, under Georgia Law, McMichael was allowed to use deadly force to protect himself.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 19, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Yea let’s ignore facts for public pressure lol coookoo


----------



## Jitss617 (May 19, 2020)

Bruce Daniels said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


That’s not what happen. Do some research


----------



## Jitss617 (May 19, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


You can’t just go around lynching Republicans. Because We took out one of your slaves breaking the law


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 19, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> all they did was follow him. Period and they got attacked



If that is the basis and the primary defense for the gunmen it would take probably the jury about half an hour to weigh the evidence to convict the two men of aggravated assault and murder. The problem is Travis M moved approximately 20 to 25 feet from his position when the jogger swerved to avoid him and Travis then moved to a spot to intercept AA his intended route to get by the blockade. This view is very simple to understand that Travis M was the aggressor and initiated the combat. The stand your ground law in  Georgia is clear; you cannot plead self-defense when you shoot someone if you initiated the attack. This screenshot shows what happened so clearly.





The yellow arrow destroys the chance for the gunmen to make a case for self defense even if the unarmed jogger grabs for the shotgun.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 19, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > all they did was follow him. Period and they got attacked
> ...


If Travis’s intent was to be provocative he wouldn’t have stepped behind the truck to hide from the charger, he would have gotten out of the truck and stood next to his father on the truck bed with a shotgun aimed  at Arbery.  Retreating to the front of the truck shows he was looking for A barrier to avoid confrontation. AA attacked him tried to take the gun. And lost


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 19, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Retreating to the front of the truck shows he was looking for A barrier to avoid confrontation.



When Arbery swerved to the right to avoid TravisM who was standing in the left lane ....




...... It was the jogger who tried to use the pickup truck as a barrier between him and TravisM and his shotgun.

It was TravisM who moved to a new position all the way over to the right edge of pavement and in front of the truck. He alone removed any barrier between himself and the jogger who clearly wanted  to pass without confrontation.

Your analysis about TravisM seeking a barrier by attacking the point where AA was headed is one of the most absurd rejections of fact you have put in writing so far..

Thanks


----------



## Jitss617 (May 19, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Retreating to the front of the truck shows he was looking for A barrier to avoid confrontation.
> ...


So the aggressor needs a barrier? He charged him: he took a chance he gambled with his life. If he would have gotten the shotgun and shot and killed the father would you be ok with that?


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Yes, that would have been in self-defense.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 19, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


Thank you . You just proved my point lol


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 19, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> So the aggressor needs a barrier? He charged him:



it is physically impossible that AA charged TravisM as AA jogged passed the right fender of the pickup truck because TravisM had moved to a position close enough to cause a collision between the two men in front of the truck.

it was TravisM who rushed the jogger in an attack. , a shot was fired within a split second of the close contact on the right side of the road and in front of the truck.

we cannot see if TravisM fired s shot before AA made an attempt to grab the gun in self defense after being shot and wounded, it just having heard a shotgun go off at point blank range.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 19, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > So the aggressor needs a barrier? He charged him:
> ...


It would be physically impossible for AA to generate that much force to push Travis back that far, travis had to be stepping back for him to be pushed back that far. He was trying to avoid AA.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 19, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Thank you . You just proved my point lol



The old man was Armed too. If his dumbass son got himself killed after attacking a Passing jogger and firing his shotgun at point blank range, do you think the old man would have dropped his .357 and put up his arms and surrendered?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 19, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you . You just proved my point lol
> ...


The father had to pick the gun up he was on the phone with the police this was unexpected


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Trying to avoid Arbery while heading towards him??


----------



## Jitss617 (May 19, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


To what degree? Running like AA? Or passively walking? To maybe shout something to the criminal.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 19, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Travis back that far, travis had to be stepping back



thats exactly what TravisM was doing after forcing the contact. There are two key possibilities that happened in the half a second after AA passed the front of the truck.

the first shot was fired before physical contact was made, perhaps a warning shot into the air.

the first shot was being fired as  AA pushed the barrel away as he tried to pass the Gunman.

the first shot was fired while TravisM within half a second of deciding to retreat.

we don’t know for sure but we know that TravisM having visibly made a retreat - had to be on the attack to get to where started his retreat.

he was the initial aggressor with a loaded firearm - he can make no self defense claim under Georgia Law.

Thats why we are not seeing what GregM captured on his I-Phone.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 19, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> after forcing the contact.


Until you can prove this ( which you can’t) I’m not reading anymore of you trolling .. stop your hate


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


That's not on camera. But he's seen near the middle of tbe oncoming lane and then he's back on camera in front of the truck in tne other lane.


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Travis back that far, travis had to be stepping back
> ...


There was no warning shot in the air. There were 3 shots fired and all 3 hit Arbery.  The first shot, while  they were both in front of the truck, hit Arbery in the hand.


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Travis back that far, travis had to be stepping back
> ...


It doesn't appear Greg McMichael was recording the incident. He was on the phone with 911.


----------



## jc456 (May 19, 2020)

iceberg said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I do know of neighborhoods that watch out for others property.  questioning someone who doesn't belong in a structure is normal.  BTW, there is a liability to the home owner.


----------



## jc456 (May 19, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> The yellow arrow destroys the chance for the gunmen to make a case for self defense even if the unarmed jogger grabs for the shotgun.


nice fictional story.  now can we get to the real video


----------



## jc456 (May 19, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Your analysis about TravisM seeking a barrier by attacking the point where AA was headed is one of the most absurd rejections of fact you have put in writing so far..


just post the frame where the gunman was where your arrow is.  go ahead now, post it.

funny, you can only present cartoon drawings.  not the actual footage.  come on son, post it.

BTW, we have presented all of the actual footage.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 19, 2020)

jc456 said:


> just post the frame where the gunman was where your arrow is. go ahead now, post it.



Although we cannot see it on video we know for a fact that TravisM crossed the yellow line to attack AA at close range with shotgun In hand. We know that because we can see TravisM moving to the left in retreat as he came out from being hidden from view by the truck

We know for a fact TravisM was in front of the truck but we do not know exactly how far to the right he went.

but we can see the flash of his white cap through the windshield as it appears (black arrow) just to the left of his fathers left leg in this view:





You can still see AA’s foot as he too disappears in front of the truck.

so timing puts TravisM very far to the right of the double yellow line.

because of the angle of the way the truck is parked and where we can see TravisM’s hat through window it is safe to say that TravisM went far enough to the right to block the the jogger who was intending to get by  - until a rang out at point blank range.


----------



## jc456 (May 19, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> You can still see AA’s foot as he too disappears in front of the truck.


which way do you think he was headed, left or straight? D,OH!


----------



## jc456 (May 19, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Although we cannot see it on video we know for a fact that TravisM crossed the yellow line to attack AA at close range with shotgun In hand. We know that because we can see TravisM moving to the left in retreat as he came out from being hidden from view by the truck


since you can't see it, you can't comment on it.  PERIOD.  We know when the gunshot went off where he was.  that's been posted at nausea in the forum.  One foot on the yellow line to the left of the truck.  PERIOD.  until you have any further footage, your story remains fictional.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 19, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > just post the frame where the gunman was where your arrow is. go ahead now, post it.
> ...


The video was provided by the father because it clears them . There is nothing more to it, except to beat back the crazy democrats and there slaves they are sicking on republicans


----------



## jc456 (May 19, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Although he can't see it, he thinks he's allowed to create a story. hahahahahahahahaha he's a dishonest prick.


----------



## jc456 (May 19, 2020)

NotfooledbyW 




look at this photo, read the direction of the yellow arrows.  Why didn't the black man just avoid the truck and go to the open area the arrows show available to him? Call the cops and explain his predicament.  Please.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 19, 2020)

jc456 said:


> NotfooledbyW
> View attachment 338201
> 
> look at this photo, read the direction of the yellow arrows.  Why didn't the black man just avoid the truck and go to the open area the arrows show available to him? Call the cops and explain his predicament.  Please.


Because he was going for a jog! And rapping and shit


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 19, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Although he can't see it, he thinks he's allowed to create a story.



You wrote this:

 “He then veers right to the passenger side and runs past the truck and instead of continuing his jog, he veers left to dance with the gun”

Show the video where you actual witness the position of the two men when the jogger has a clear path ahead to continue his jog when he for some inexplicable reason decided to veer  “left to dance with the gun”

just show me where you see that Before you go around calling others a prick.


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2020)

jc456 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Although we cannot see it on video we know for a fact that TravisM crossed the yellow line to attack AA at close range with shotgun In hand. We know that because we can see TravisM moving to the left in retreat as he came out from being hidden from view by the truck
> ...


Of course you can see it. You can see their shadows on the ground where Arbery was as about 3 feet away from Travis when he was first shot.


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Imagine that, you're lying again. 

That wasn't the reason Greg McMichael gave for releasing the video.


----------



## jc456 (May 19, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Although he can't see it, he thinks he's allowed to create a story.
> ...


I did in another thread.  you can look it up on the internet as well. there are stills out there.





no one in front of the blackman running.  there are no shadows.  so yeah I know he veered left on his own.  again, post your frame that your story lines up to.


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2020)

jc456 said:


> NotfooledbyW
> View attachment 338201
> 
> look at this photo, read the direction of the yellow arrows.  Why didn't the black man just avoid the truck and go to the open area the arrows show available to him? Call the cops and explain his predicament.  Please.


Why would he? At that point, Travis McMichael is just getting out of his truck and may not be brandishing his weapon yet.


----------



## jc456 (May 19, 2020)

NotfooledbyW 
here's the next frame I can freeze.  runner moves left. he disappears left. still no shadows in front of him. meaning no one in front to force him left.  again, his choice.


----------



## jc456 (May 19, 2020)

NotfooledbyW next frame still no shadow or feet on the ground in front of the black runner moving right to left.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 19, 2020)

jc456 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



The shadows are too short. Where is TravisM at this moment. You must see him if you know that he was not blocking AA’s path clear path ahead.

why do you assume TM was standing with a foot on the yellow line at this moment.

He can be anywhere in front of the truck all the way to the edge of the pavement on the right side of the truck.


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


Here's the moment the first shot was fired. You can see both of their shadows to see Arbery was too far from Travis still to lay a finger on him...


----------



## jc456 (May 19, 2020)

NotfooledbyW and two frames later when the first shot goes off.  The position of the kid with the gun is behind his driver door and foot on the center stripe.  in one frame you think he move six feet and changed his momentum.  when in two frames the running dude moved two feet. Why is it the runner is now on the right side of the truck? Yellow arrow white shirt of runner orange arrow the cap of the kid with the gun and you can see his foot on the yellow center line.  so you got some splaining to do to meet your story.


----------



## jc456 (May 19, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


I can watch the video and I know it.  you should watch it. two frames after the runner veers left, they are in the center of the street.  how is that at all possible if the kid with the gun was in front of the running blackman?  please explain the physics for me.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 19, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


umm yes it was


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 19, 2020)

jc456 said:


> @NotfooledbyW and two frames later when the first shot goes off.



you skipped the frame where TM’s white hat is visible through the windshield immediately to the left of his fathers leg. It disappears and next another white spot takes its place consistent with the movements leftward by the two men and the shadows under the truck.

You are not accounting for the position
of the gunman. You have no idea how far to the right he went. You are lyng when you proclaim that the murderer did not block the jogger’s path straight ahead because you can’t see that area.

Worse you are denying the critical fact that TM attacked the jogger’s position by moving toward him across the double line.

If he was retreating to the left as you admit - before that he was attacking to the right.

an attack is an attack and he was the one who was armed.

His hat position puts him at least past the center of the front bumper. Thats way too close for your call that AA quit trying to run past and turned left to attack the gunman standing on the double yellow line.


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You poor thing, you just can't stop lying. He released it hoping it would reduce racial tension...









						Suspect in shooting death of Ahmaud Arbery helped release video of incident, attorney says
					

“[Greg] wanted the public to know the truth. That he and his son were not white supremacists driving in a pick-up truck with a confederate flag," Alan Tucker said.




					www.nbcnews.com
				




_“[Greg] wanted the public to know the truth," Tucker said in a text message to NBC News. "That he and his son were not white supremacists driving in a pick-up truck with a confederate flag in the back who shot a black man in the back because he was jogging in a white neighborhood._​


----------



## Jitss617 (May 19, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Because it shows justice was served.. helloooo mcfly


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOL

Aside from the fact that it doesn't, that still wasn't the reason McMichael released it.

You're pathological, nazitrollboi.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 19, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


So he released it to ease racial tensions,, at the same time proving his son is guilty? Omg your a genius!


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOL

Dumbfuck -- it got his son arrested.


----------



## texmaster (May 19, 2020)

Here's the racist's favorite thief not doin nuffin in 2017.   You guys picked a real winner once again.


I'm sure right after this was when he became an avid jogger right Superbadbrutha ?   HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Jitss617 (May 19, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Umm ok


----------



## jc456 (May 19, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Worse you are denying the critical fact that TM attacked the jogger’s position by moving toward him across the double line.


the center line is in the middle, the runner was on the curb side of the street, explain how he stopped him from the center?  dude,  you're losing this badly.


----------



## jc456 (May 19, 2020)

texmaster said:


> Here's the racist's favorite thief not doin nuffin in 2017.   You guys picked a real winner once again.
> 
> 
> I'm sure right after this was when he became an avid jogger right Superbadbrutha ?   HAHAHAHAHAHA


he was jogging.


----------



## jc456 (May 19, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> you skipped the frame where TM’s white hat is visible through the windshield immediately to the left of his fathers leg. It disappears and next another white spot takes its place consistent with the movements leftward by the two men and the shadows under the truck.


post it then. Me thinks you're confused with the white shirt of the blackman lunging, but hey, you said you watched the video.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 19, 2020)

jc456 said:


> . two frames after the runner veers left, they are in the center of the street. how is that at all possible if the kid with the gun was in front of the running blackman?



Ya conveniently left out a lot:

Here’s the sequence I see the from
The next split second after AA’s foot slips from view:


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 19, 2020)

jc456 said:


> post it then. Me thinks you're confused with the white shirt of the blackman lunging, but hey, you said you watched the video.



So you think the joggers shoulder is on the shooters body. I’d like to see you convince the jury of that. The shadows do not lie.


----------



## jc456 (May 19, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > . two frames after the runner veers left, they are in the center of the street. how is that at all possible if the kid with the gun was in front of the running blackman?
> ...


Your first photo clearly shows the kid with the gun exactly where I said. The second photo shows he had a gun. We knew that.. the shadows show exactly where the kid with the gun was. You’re wrong


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 19, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Your first photo clearly shows the kid with the gun exactly where I said.



That is not true.



The only shadow that is visible is what looks like it’s from the outstretched arm of AA.

Lying in writing is not a smart thing to do.

I see no indication in the first Photo showing clearly the kid with the gun being exactly where you said.

You cannot see TM with his foot on the double yellow line.  The photo at 20.2 seconds does not clearly show the kid with the gun exactly where you said.

Why do you think it does?

You must explain your aberration from reality.


----------



## jc456 (May 19, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no clue what that shadow is, but there’s still no shadow of the kid with the gun.  So still no one in front of him if he’d gone straight down the side of the road. You’re making my argument better. Thanks

by the way, what do you think the kid with the gun was supposed to do oncethe black runner grabbed the gun


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 19, 2020)

jc456 said:


> watch the video. running man grabs gun, causes gun to go off because he did grab and struggle for the gun. It's obvious in the video.



you said you can see AA grab the gun causing it to go off.

You have made this claim often:

New development in the shooting case of the black georgia jogger
he got shot because he grabbed a loaded gun and attempted to take it away from the man holding it. the gun went off during that altercation. he created his own scenario. jc456 Post #2,699 Thursday at 12:06 PM Forum: Current Events




This photo shows when you believe the first shot was fired.

So tell us where you see AA grabbing a loaded shotgun attempting to take it away.

I don’t see it.

While I was writing this post you hallucinated again:



jc456 said:


> by the way, what do you think the kid with the gun was supposed to do oncethe black runner grabbed the gun



You cannot see AS grabbing TM’s gun before the first shot was fired.

..bearing false witness against the unarmed black man. 

and you have no shame.


----------



## jc456 (May 19, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > watch the video. running man grabs gun, causes gun to go off because he did grab and struggle for the gun. It's obvious in the video.
> ...


 No one can see that, however, what do you suppose caused the kid with the gun to fall backwards? It’s a video, it shows that. Guess when?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 19, 2020)

jc456 said:


> which way do you think he was headed, left or straight? D,OH!



back to the pavement then straight on his way. We can’t see what happened during the one second from when the jogger passed the truck, But there is no visual evidence that AA decided to attack a distant TM to try and steal the shotgun and kill two white men because that is what violent black men do.

The shot goes off before we can see what happened during that critical one second.

Those who say they see AA Grabbing the shotgun causing the first shot to go off are liars.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 19, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > which way do you think he was headed, left or straight? D,OH!
> ...


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 19, 2020)

San Souci said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Well, they used to teach us in school that a black man invented peanut butter.  hehheh


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 19, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> they followed the guy,



Two armed white men set up a barricade on a public street mfrom which to attempt to detain a black man who was seen jogging while black and nothing more.

The white men committed a felony when they set up an armed barricade.- that I believe to be the aggravated assaul charge.

Then they actually shot and killed the innocent jogger as they tried to detain him. While  committing aggravated assault they murdered an unarmed man.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 19, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > they followed the guy,
> ...


Lol oh yea? Where did this happen? Haha too funny!


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 19, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Thats a movie he has running  in his head....loaned to him by the msm.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 19, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


He said barricade lol The car would’ve been turned to the side the two men would’ve been standing on both sides of the car with her guns out pointed screaming stop or ill
Shoot!


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 20, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



The blockade as seen in the video caused Arbery to be in “reasonable apprehension of immediately receiving a violent injury.”

Regardless of which way their truck was parked the two ite men were committing one helluva worse felony than the one they suspected their victim of committing:

The felony murder charges against the McMichaels mean that a victim was killed during the commission of an underlying felony, in this case aggravated assault.​​The charge doesn’t require intent to kill. A murder conviction in Georgia carries a minimum sentence of life in prison, either with or without parole.​​

			Redirect Notice
		
​
Here’s why the position of the truck does not matter;

A person commits the offense of simple assault when he or she either:​​Commits an act which places another in reasonable apprehension of immediately receiving a violent injury.​​The Official Code of Georgia Annotated (OCGA) 16-5-21(b) states that a person commits the offense of aggravated assault when he or she assaults:​
The presence of any one of the following conditions will make assault aggravated:​
2. Use of deadly weapon or any object, device, or instrument which is likely to or actually does result in serious bodily injury.​​Actual injury is not required. *Mere possibility* that serious injury would result from the use of deadly weapon, object, device, or instrument is enough.​


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 20, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> He said barricade lol The car would’ve been turned to the side the two men would’ve been standing on both sides of the car with her guns out pointed screaming stop or ill
> Shoot!



they blocked Arbery’s way holding a.357 Magnum and a shotgun:

They were committing the felony of aggravated assault when they parked on the road and held their weapons in hand and waited for Arbery to try and get by:


----------



## Jitss617 (May 20, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > He said barricade lol The car would’ve been turned to the side the two men would’ve been standing on both sides of the car with her guns out pointed screaming stop or ill
> ...


Holding guns in America isn’t against the law especially when following a criminal


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 20, 2020)

Two armed white men set up a barricade on a public street mfrom which to attempt to detain a black man who was seen jogging while black and nothing more.



Jitss617 said:


> Lol oh yea? Where did this happen? Haha too funny!



Have you not watched the video?


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


It is illegal when you brandish a gun in a threatening manner as Travis did.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 20, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


So don’t be a criminal and charge a good man with a gun


----------



## August West (May 20, 2020)

Trump`s crazies are having a hard time finding a church or a synagogue or even a Walmart full of Hispanics to shoot up these days. Celebrating the  gunning down of a black man for jogging is what they`ve been reduced to. This Trump Pox has been hard on everybody.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 20, 2020)

August West said:


> Trump`s crazies are having a hard time finding a church or a synagogue or even a Walmart full of Hispanics to shoot up these days. Celebrating the  gunning down of a black man for jogging is what they`ve been reduced to. This Trump Pox has been hard on everybody.


No but they’ll be a continuance of a black mass shooting in democrat run Chicago Baltimore Detroit Camden Louisiana this weekend. Lol mass shootings happen every day in democrat run towns


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Good men don't commit murder and your boy is gonna cook.

*Inappropriate video removed*


----------



## jc456 (May 20, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > which way do you think he was headed, left or straight? D,OH!
> ...


sure there is, he ends up in the center of the street  you still need to watch the video.


----------



## jc456 (May 20, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Two armed white men set up a barricade on a public street mfrom which to attempt to detain a black man who was seen jogging while black and nothing more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


still waiting on that video.  when you posting it? The one that shows the gun guy standing on the right side of the truck?  you can draw all the figment arrows you want, but still need to present the video that aligns with it.


----------



## Norman (May 20, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...



Certainly not if they were making an arrest. Then that is simply self-defemse.

More footage of Arbery "jogging" has been released.


----------



## Dragonlady (May 20, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



There was no 911 call and the property owner said nothing was taken. Video of the man leaving the house empty handed has already been posted.

Your attempts to “thugify” this victim is failing miserably.


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


They're not cops. They had no legal right to arrest him. Even if they did have such a right, a citizens arrest is not the same as an arrest by law enforcement.  Such aggressive force with a deadly weapon is not allowed.


----------



## Polishprince (May 20, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





So what should the citizens have done when they saw this suspicious character in the community?  Was their problem in brandishing their firearms when they confronted him?


----------



## August West (May 20, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > Trump`s crazies are having a hard time finding a church or a synagogue or even a Walmart full of Hispanics to shoot up these days. Celebrating the  gunning down of a black man for jogging is what they`ve been reduced to. This Trump Pox has been hard on everybody.
> ...


Inner city crime stays where it is and doesn`t affect those who don`t live there. Right wing terrorists don`t shoot each other and that`s been our problem. They seek unarmed crowds of blacks, Jews, Hispanics, etc. Only an idiot can`t see the difference.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 20, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Love red elephant, they had a great media outlet going before Facebook banned them.


----------



## Polishprince (May 20, 2020)

August West said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...




Why don't inner city thugs go out to the Lily White Suburbs and burn them down during their next riot?   I've heard the Black Panthers promise to do that during recent riots.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 20, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


I believe There was 3 calls to the police.even faun would admit that, the video of him
Leaving is from
A distance and the tool was in his pocket, five minute video of Aubrey inside the house has not been released there’s also four minute video of them following Aubrey down the road.. which I believe will show Aubrey with a hammer,, we can see a hammer in the road that he tossed.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 20, 2020)

August West said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...


Wtf does that mean? So it doesn’t matter because they are black? Lol WHAT?


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


Call 911.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 20, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Technically they did Aubrey had intent to commit a felonyAubrey stole our tool a hammer


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Lying tool, you don't see a hammer in the road nor do you see him tossing a hammer.


If truth and reality were on your side, you wouldn't have to lie.


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


Lying tool, you don't see a hammer in the road nor do you see him tossing a hammer.


If truth and reality were on your side, you wouldn't have to lie.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 20, 2020)

Faun said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


They did they were on the phone


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


So?


----------



## Polishprince (May 20, 2020)

Faun said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





Fine.   But what do they say to the man in the mean time?   Or do they just keep an eye on the character?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 20, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


I see it I showed you pics


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


They can follow him. They can ask him to stop. But they can't try to block his escape with their vehicles, which they tried at least twice. Nor can they brandish firearms.


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Lying tool, you don't see a hammer in the road nor do you see him tossing a hammer.


If truth and reality were on your side, you wouldn't have to lie.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 20, 2020)

Faun said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Of course they can they witnessed an attempted burglary, They saw him running from the house with a hammer


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Lying tool, you don't see a hammer in the road nor do you see him tossing a hammer.


If truth and reality were on your side, you wouldn't have to lie.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 20, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I see it because someone with a sharp eye took still photos that I produced many times.


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOL 

The only thing you showed was an image that was fuzzied in the process of zooming in to the point it's unrecognizable.  Meanwhile, I'm posting video show that object was already on the ground. So how the fuck could Arbery drop something that was already there?

And to expose your idiocy about a hammer to its apex, had Arbery actually been carrying a hammer,  the McMichaels would have told that to the police since that would justify brandishing the shotgun. They never mentioned a hammer. Ever. Neither did the police who investigated the crime scene where, according to nuts like you, there was hammer not far from the body.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 20, 2020)

jc456 said:


> still waiting on that video. when you posting it? The one that shows the gun guy standing on the right side of the truck? you can draw all the figment arrows you want, but still need to present the video that aligns with it.



First off stop with the lying. I did not say the gunman was standing on the right side of the truck. I said the gunman  made it to the front of the truck on the right side of the road and I don’t know if he was standing. He was either moving towards the jogger or backing away but he did reach a certain point in front of the truck contrary to what the rightwinger  story is.

The point is we know from the video that the gunman did not stay left of the double yellow line and then was attacked. The gunman crossed the double yellow line and was in fact in front of the truck.

And furthermore I am still waiting for you to post the video where you said you could see the jogger grabbing the shotgun before the first shot was fired. When are you going to show that video or admit that you were lying?


----------



## jc456 (May 20, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > still waiting on that video. when you posting it? The one that shows the gun guy standing on the right side of the truck? you can draw all the figment arrows you want, but still need to present the video that aligns with it.
> ...


well what you still haven't answered is if the gunman's intent was to merely shoot the runner, why didn't he take the shot as the runner approached him in the back of the truck?  It seems odd if his intent was to light the guy up, that was somewhat a wide open shot.  no truck in the way, nothing, nice separation and all.  good pattern to take him down.  why didn't he take that shot if that was indeed his intent?  Also, why didn't the gunman just walk to the back of the truck and take away the path to the right?  there are quite a few flaws in your intent theory here pal.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 20, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Well he probably threw it lol, as the still picture shows it flying thru the air, and the police report didn’t help anyone.. it’s one page. Lol you should see mine for assult lol 3 pages.. GBI  is holding the video because it will show a good reason to release these guys


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 20, 2020)

jc456 said:
well what you still haven't answered is if the gunman's intent was to merely shoot the runner,

I make no claims about knowing what the gunman’s intent was. I only know that according to Georgia law the two gunman we’re committing a felony when they stop their truck on the road and stood there with weapons trying to stop and detain the jogger. We know their intent was to try and stop and detain the jogger using fire arms.

Do you disagree with that intent?


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOLOLOL

You _think_ you see that stick "flying through the air???"

Dayum, nazitrollboi, you even more deranged than I realized.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 20, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


It’s def a hammer. Why won’t GBI release the video?


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You're definitely insane.

Now you're seeing flying hammers.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 20, 2020)

jc456 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



You can hear on the video when the shot goes off and by looking through the  windshield of  the truck you  can see their positions....it  all happens very quickly.  You see Ahmaud dash across the front of  the truck ....grabs the  weapon and the gun goes off.


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


Great, post a photo of Arbery grabbing the gun *before* the first shot is fired....


----------



## Jitss617 (May 20, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


It is a hammer 

damn wrong picture!


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOL

It's a flying hammer but the McMichaels never mentioned it.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 20, 2020)

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Show a video he’s not


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 20, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456 said:
> well what you still haven't answered is if the gunman's intent was to merely shoot the runner,
> 
> I make no claims about knowing what the gunman’s intent was. I only know that according to Georgia law the two gunman we’re committing a felony when they stop their truck on the road and stood there with weapons trying to stop and detain the jogger. We know their intent was to try and stop and detain the jogger using fire arms.
> ...



Ridiculous to the  extreme.....if they intended to detain aka arrest Ahmaud the father would have been on the ground to help his  son make the arrest if that was what they were planning.....what they were doing was to try and talk to Ahmaud.....slow him done to allow the police time to get there and make the arrest......they were on the way....and the father was on the phone with  them constantly informing them of  what was going on.

You forget the father was a former policeman who knew how to make an arrest....he had made lots of  them....but in this case  he  was  waiting for the police.....Ahmaud surprised them by attacking Travis.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 20, 2020)

jc456 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Exactly.....they had several opportunities to shoot the Jawja Jogga if dat was what they intended....they could have just done a drive by shooting as they passed him in the truck....instead they called the police.....the father was constantly on the phone to the  police letting them know what was going on.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 20, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


The police report doesn’t say much


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 20, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


you should delete that and post the correct picture.


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Sure... here's the moment the first shot was fired. You can see by their shadows that Arbery was too far away from Travis to grab the shotgun unless it was already pointed at him...


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


It would have said Arbery threw a hammer had the McMichaels told that to the police.

Try posting a link to a news article stating Arbery threw a hammer...


----------



## Mac-7 (May 20, 2020)

Marianne said:


> and I seriously doubt any police officer told these two idiots to stop him by shooting him.


If he had not attacked the man holding the shotgun arbrey would be alive today


----------



## Jitss617 (May 20, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Lol I’m just messing with him,, just bait


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


^^^ Troll admits he's a troll.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 20, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


He didn’t see the hammer being thrown he said he witnessed the crime and followed. The video shows it. But McMichaels made it clear he saw Arbery breaking the law


----------



## Death Angel (May 20, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> So he stopped on his jog, like almost any of us do


You would wander thru property that's not yours?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 20, 2020)

I can’t stop laughing every time they say he was jogging Lol


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOLOL 

You're such a flamin' idiot, that now you're even calling yourself an idiot.

Earlier, you said he saw Arbery flee the house with a hammer...



Jitss617 said:


> Of course they can they witnessed an attempted burglary, They saw him running from the house with a hammer



Now you say they didn't see him with a hammer.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 20, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Huh I didn’t say that I said they didn’t see him throw the hammer. He was coming around a turn and tossed it.


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > So he stopped on his jog, like almost any of us do
> ...


Others did too.


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Then when did they see him with a hammer?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 20, 2020)

Faun said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


The white couple worked for the construction company


----------



## Polishprince (May 20, 2020)

Faun said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...




And that makes it right?

Other people shoplift at Walmart, rip the tags off of the mattresses in the dark of night, and commit other crimes without being caught.    But if you get caught , tough shit.


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


Proof...?

And the kids on bicycles...?

And where's your link to a news article stating Arbery threw a hammer...?


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


As long as nothing is taken or disturbed, it's neither right nor wrong. In Georgia, it's not even a crime. Many people check out structures under construction. I posted videos the other day of people doing exactly that and then uploading videos of their "walkthru's" online.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 20, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I have pics of Arbery throwing the hammer, i just got off the phone with the construction company who said they had a hammer stolen and that was ppl from the construction crew


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOL

You have no pics of a flying hammer because there are none. Shit, you can't even post a link to a news article saying there was a hammer.


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2020)

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


_<crickets>_


----------



## Jitss617 (May 20, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


*The hammer was def thrown.. I have still pics. *


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Post a link to a news article stating a hammer was thrown. 

Are you too thick to do that?


----------



## Norman (May 20, 2020)

Hammer hammer hammer!

The hammer doesn't matter. They had reasonable suspicion. They were right.

The burglar attacked them not because he thought they were kidnappers or anything of the sort. He attacked them because he knew who they are and they stood in the way.


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2020)

Norman said:


> Hammer hammer hammer!
> 
> The hammer doesn't matter. They had reasonable suspicion. They were right.
> 
> The burglar attacked them not because he thought they were kidnappers or anything of the sort. He attacked them because knew who they are and they stood in the way.


Who were they? How did Arbery know who they are?


----------



## Marianne (May 20, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > and I seriously doubt any police officer told these two idiots to stop him by shooting him.
> ...



If Mc Michaels had minded their own business Arbery would be alive today. 

If the McMichaels had  approached Arbery like a normal human being and simply asked what he was doing Arbery would be alive today. 

Had the McMichaels left Arbery alone and let the cops do their job, Arbery would be alive today.

If the McMichaels hadn’t chased Arbery maybe Arbery would be alive today. 


If two white McMichaels  had treated Arbery like a white man he’d be alive today. 


But the McMichaels didn’t do that. They saw a black man checking out the construction of a house. Something BTW other people in the neighborhood had also done both white and black. It was caught on the property owner’s camera.  THE PROPERTY OWNER WAS AWARE OF TRESPASSERS. It was his job to defend and secure his own property not the McMichaels. HE CHOSE NOT TO!  Instead he installed the camera. The McMichaels stuck their nose where it didn’t belong. All the should have done is call the police and let them handle it.  Instead they chased and  harassed Arbery for no reason. The man didn’t take anything. For all the McMichaels knew Arbery was a friend of the owner checking on the property for him.  Something people do all the time.  But the McMichaels didn’t care about any of that. Instead they chased and killed an innocent man. The police said Arbery had no stolen property on him. The man was just jogging when two neighborhood bullies stalked him and shot him.  Even the video shows the McMichaels waiting for Arbery, truck door open as an intimidation tactic or perhaps a challenge to bait the young man. The McMichaels could have taken a picture for police. They could have followed him at a distance until the police arrived. There were 1000 better ways to deal with this THEN KILLING HIM. I hope they rot in jail. They gave the Arbery family a much harsher sentence because they will never see their loved one again.

 You will also note the charge is murder and not manslaughter. Something I was surprised at because the lesser charge manslaughter would be easier to prove. I’m not sure if the police are trying to get the McMichaels acquitted by making the prosecution prove a higher charge or if there’s more proof we don’t know about. 
Guess we wait and see. Hopefully the aggravated assault charge will stick and the stupid bastards will get some jail time.


----------



## jc456 (May 20, 2020)

Marianne said:


> If the McMichaels hadn’t chased Arbery maybe Arbery would be alive today.


post that video of the chase.  cause everything else you posted is what they actually did.


----------



## Norman (May 20, 2020)

Marianne said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...



You failed to read the  police report? They did try to talk to him nicely, it did not work with the "jogger".


----------



## Ame®icano (May 20, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Does the OP have any shame at all?



There is a house construction around hundred yards NW from my home.

Yesterday I saw a jogger some hundred yards SW from my home.

Executed "in case of jogger" standard operating procedure: remove the shot gun from the safe, load the gun, put the shoes on, start the car.


----------



## Norman (May 20, 2020)

Live,


----------



## Marianne (May 20, 2020)

Norman said:


> Hammer hammer hammer!
> 
> The hammer doesn't matter. They had reasonable suspicion. They were right.
> 
> The burglar attacked them not because he thought they were kidnappers or anything of the sort. He attacked them because he knew who they are and they stood in the way.



THE POLICE SAID 

1 Arbery was unarmed. This means he had no hammer. No hammer appears in the film. The only place a hammer exists is in you head to justify the unjustifiable. 

2 Arbery stole nothing. He did nothing wrong. One could easily argue that Because the owner was aware of trespassers and chose to do nothing about it But install a camera. The owner was so in fact allowing people like Arbery onto his property. Actually more than one person was caught on that camera checking the house out including a white couple .  They no doubt thought the house was being flipped and checked out the work. Funny the McMichaels did chase down any white people. Arbery did nothing wrong and was killed for it. There was no reasonable suspicion because no crime actually occurred. 

Again I’d like to point out owners have their 
Friends check on their property all the time. For all the McMichaels knew Arbery was checking in the property.  Had the McMichaels acted reasonably they would have found out who he was first instead of jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Marianne (May 20, 2020)

Norman said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Even if that’s true It doesn’t matter. What law required Arbery to talk to them, they aren’t the police. All they needed to do is call police and take his picture. That’s it. They should have left him alone.  Personally I wouldn’t talk to two strange men either because I’m a woman and I might get raped. Arbery was a black man in racist Georgia being approached by two white dudes he didn’t know.  He probably didn’t want to talk to them for fear of being  attacked or killed. He was right.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 20, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Huh why do I need a article? I have the pics


----------



## Mac-7 (May 20, 2020)

Marianne said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


The only thing I blame McMicheals for based on evidence so far was getting out of the truck

they should have followed arbrey till the cops showed up to question him

but arbrey was a naturally angry and aggressive person and its likely arbrey attacked the son who was holding the shotgun

maybe new evidence will change that but so far thats how I see it


----------



## Mac-7 (May 20, 2020)

Marianne said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


It appears the racism was in your mind and arbrey since skin color matters so much to the lefties


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


No, you have pictures of a stick you're claiming is a hammer. 

Corroborate your hallucination with a news article supporting it...


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Yet it's the righties here who are being racist. Like the one saying Arbery's mother shoukd be sent back to Africa. That came from a member of your herd.


----------



## Marianne (May 20, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



I agree that McMichael shouldn’t have gotten out of the truck.  The problem is he did and now Arbery is dead. The McMichaels instigated the entire situation. But for the actions of the McMichaels, Arbery would be alive today.  The McMichaels now have to pay for that action and poor judgement.  They should have let the police handle it. 

They will no doubt not be found guilty of murder because the reality is they should have been charged with manslaughter unless the cops know something we don’t.  I think the only charge they will be found guilty of is aggravated assault.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 20, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Ummm ok lol ill
Stick to the images of a hammer,, Just wait until the two new videos arrive I wonder why GBI won’t release them hehe


----------



## Marianne (May 20, 2020)

Faun said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


Which shows you not all “righties” are racist. Your herd, presumably the leftists, created the KKK.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 20, 2020)

Faun said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


There are plenty of lefties using anti white language

division and hate are what you get when leftwing race hustlers control the media


----------



## Norman (May 20, 2020)

Marianne said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...



If Arbery did not attack a man with a shotgun, he would be alive today. In prison, but alive.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 20, 2020)

Marianne said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


The mcmichaels did not lure arbrey into the unoccupied home under construction

it was his suspicious activity that initiated the incident

and he made the decision to attack the son holding the shotgun

I keep saying that mcmicheal was wrong to get out of the truck

but that alone did not cause the shooting


----------



## Mac-7 (May 20, 2020)

Norman said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


I doubt if the cops would have arrested him 

but we are all going on incomplete information


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2020)

Marianne said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


Don't be so sure. Manslaughter in Georgia means someone gets killed by accident and not in the course of committing a felony.

It appears the McMichaels committed felonious aggravated assault; that makes Arbery's death a murder in Georgia. 









						Georgia Murder Laws - FindLaw
					

FindLaw's primer on laws related to murder in Georgia.




					statelaws.findlaw.com


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 20, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > and I seriously doubt any police officer told these two idiots to stop him by shooting him.
> ...



First off the two white men with the firearms, who parked on the road, trying to stop a jogger, were committing a felony when they did that It’s called aggravated assault. Had they not been committing the felony the jogger would still be alive today, l no harm no foul, nothing stolen, everything‘s great. Secondly had the younger shooter not ran around from the left side of the truck to the front of the truck and put the shotgun right in the joggers face the jogger would still be alive today.



You should save all your what if‘s for the gunman who ran directly into the joggers path as indicated by the yellow arrow. Yes the gunman ran over to the right side of the road in front of the truck where he perhaps got too close and the gun was fired. No one can see whether the jogger attacked first.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 20, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> and he made the decision to attack the son holding the shotgun



Show me a view from the video where you can see the jogger attacking the man with the shotgun in front of the truck and before the first shot went off. Nobody can see  the two men during that one second that is not visible on the video when both men were close to each other.

It is a lie to say that the jogger made a decision to attack when he was being attacked the entire time.


----------



## Zander (May 20, 2020)

he dindu nuffin...


----------



## jc456 (May 20, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > watch the video. running man grabs gun, causes gun to go off because he did grab and struggle for the gun. It's obvious in the video.
> ...


Did you quote the line of making such a statement? Go


----------



## jc456 (May 20, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > and he made the decision to attack the son holding the shotgun
> ...


Don’t need to. The coroner told us that.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 20, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > and he made the decision to attack the son holding the shotgun
> ...


any normal person would not attack someone with a loaded shotgun

but thats what must have happened


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 20, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> any normal person would not attack someone with a loaded shotgun
> 
> but thats what must have happened



the jogger was attacked and could have been wounded directly in front of the truck because the gunman was in front of the truck and at point blank range from the jogger when the first shot was fired.


----------



## Marianne (May 20, 2020)

Norman said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


In prison for what? Trespass? And who would press charges? Mr. English the owner?  He didn’t even call the police.  No, Mr Arbery would certainly not be in prison for anything related to this case. The police said he didn’t steal anything.  No official in their right mind would send someone to prison/jail for trespass and definitely not during a pandemic. You’re delusional.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 20, 2020)

Marianne said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


The intent to steal is a felony, we see him with a hammer, so they had a right to stop but didn’t


----------



## Marianne (May 20, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


The McMichaels got out of the truck and left the door open.  The police said they chased Arbery which is aggressive behavior. They should have reported the “suspicious behavior “ yes of course they should, perhaps even taken a picture of Arbery for police, but anything beyond that point was confrontational and wasn’t their job or responsibility. It wasn’t even their property. The McMichaels were In the wrong.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 20, 2020)

Marianne said:


> The police said they chased Arbery


Link?


----------



## Marianne (May 20, 2020)

Faun said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Does Georgia have the death penalty?


----------



## Ame®icano (May 20, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > any normal person would not attack someone with a loaded shotgun
> ...



"jogger"

LOL

Left is still going with a "jogger" narrative. 

Dictionaries should change the meaning of the word. 

Jogger...  person in cargo pants and timberland's, running away from a property he broke into with a hammer in his hand.

The plain stupidity of the "jogger" is self evident. Although I wish he stayed alive, with just his balls blown off, so he can't procreate anymore.


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2020)

jc456 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Liar, the coroner said no such thing.



Spoiler: warning: graphic









						DocumentCloud
					






					www.documentcloud.org
				







If truth and reality were on your side,  you wouldn't have to lie.


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Liar, you do not see him with a hammer since there was no hammer.

You couldn't find a single news article stating there was a hammer. No one but racists like you on forums like this are even claiming there was a hammer.

Gregory McMichael, standing in the bed of his pickup truck and on the phone with 911 did not say Arbery was holding a hammer or that Arbery disposed of a hammer.

Travis McMichael who defense would be greatly bolstered if Arbery had a hammer did not say there was a hammer.

The police did not report a hammer was found.

Neither Gregory McMichael nor Travis McMichael told police Arbery had a hammer.

Bryan, the guy in the car following Arbery has said nothing about a hammer.

Larry English, the owner of the home under construction said no hammer was taken. And he had videos of Arbery inside the structure where he would have seen Arbery taking a hammer had he actually done so.

In the video, the stick on the ground you idiotically call a hammer is already on the ground before Arbery gets there; and Arbery is not seen on the video either holding a hammer or throwing a hammer.

There were other witnesses who were out there, none of who said anything about a hammer.

If truth and reality were on your side, you wouldn't have to lie like ya do.


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2020)

Marianne said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


Yes, it does. Travis McMichael could face that fate.


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, he was wearing "gray athletic shoes," not Timberlands. It's amazing (but not surprising) to see how divorced from truth and reality you rightwingnuts are.


----------



## Ame®icano (May 20, 2020)

Faun said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...



Look here, twat...


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


LOLOL

Skidmark, you're posting fuzzy pictures that render his shoes unidentifiable...

I'm quoting the coroner who examined the body.

You lose again because you're a loser.


----------



## Ame®icano (May 20, 2020)

Faun said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Riiiiiight... he was just an innocent "jogger".


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, I just utterly destroyed your bullshit that he was wearing Timberlands -- and now you prove to be so stupid, you ignore that and come back for more punishment? What a glutton you are.

Shit, he's on video jogging down the street towards the truck. Another video shows him jogging away from the house under construction.

Are you ever not a retard?

Ever???


----------



## Mac-7 (May 20, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > any normal person would not attack someone with a loaded shotgun
> ...


I dont think you understand how it works with shotguns.  The person holding the gun does not want to get into a wrestling match and will try to keep a comfortable distance

if there was a struggle for the gun arbrey was the one who started it


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Idiot, for someone who wanted to keep a safe distance, he sure fucked that up moving towards Arbery.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 20, 2020)

Marianne said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


I agree that mcmichaels used poor judgement by getting out of the truck

but I have repeated that so much it sounds like a broken record

however it does not make them racists or murderers


----------



## Marianne (May 20, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


There is no hammer. The POLICE said Arbery didn’t steal anything as did the owner of the property. The owner of the property said NOTHING HAS EVER BEEN TAKEN FROM THAT PROPERTY. If no hammer was taken he was doing nothing wrong. This is backed up on video of Arbery in the house in question as well as his empty hands while he’s jogging. 

 Intent implies you know what Arbery was thinking and is purely speculative.  Your opinion is not evidence and wouldn’t be allowed in court. Without physical evidence of wrong doing on the part of Arbery the McMichaels are going to be found guilty.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 20, 2020)

Faun said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


Calling me names does not make up for a bad argument

there is no video evidence either way

but as I have shown, mcmichaels had no reason to start a wrestling match with arbrey


----------



## Marianne (May 20, 2020)

Faun said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


SMH.


----------



## Marianne (May 20, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...




Racism is always a possibility especially considering the aggressive actions of the McMichaels over property that wasn’t theirs. 

As for murder I don’t think they intended to kill Arbery so IMHO manslaughter would have been a more easily proven charge. Why it was murder IDK. They are definitely making the aggravated assault charge.  It will be interesting to see what comes out at trial.


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2020)

Marianne said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


That one is just a troll who greatest mission in life is to be a pest.


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


I call idiots, an "idiot." When you claim the person with the gun wants to keep a comfortable distance when in fact, Travis moved towards Arbery before shooting him for the first time, you're an idiot. So don't be surprised when you get called an "idiot."

Your whining aside, there's video evidence Travis moved in towards Arbery.

Travis is at one point, near the center of the oncoming lane. By the time Arbery rounds the truck and turns towards Travis, Travis is now in the other lane in front of the truck. That's a distance of about 5 to 6 feet Travis moved towards Arbery. It's all on video.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 21, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> there is no video evidence either way
> 
> but as I have shown, mcmichaels had no reason to start a wrestling match with arbrey



You just said there is no video evidence either way. But then you say you have shown, mcmichaels had no reason to start a wrestling match with arbrey.

You want us to believe that the two men who were committing aggravated assault in broad daylight before Arbery tried to pass their armed barricade needed a coherent reason to run toward and be too close to the person they were attempting to apprehend.

The video evidence is here:


----------



## Issa (May 21, 2020)

We all know that the cons and their supreme leader agent orange are the most racists ***** on earth and also the dumbest group in existence. That been said, Ahmaud was indeed suspicious , but the 2 pussies who went after him and killed should be jailed. You dont need a gun to do the right thing. Goodluck in jail.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 21, 2020)

Faun said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You seem to have magical powers of observation that no one else has

the vedeo does not tell us anything about what happened in the final few seconds of the incident because the two men were not in the camera’s view

but there os no logical reason for the man with the gun to charge the other man and wrestle with him


----------



## justinacolmena (May 21, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Sad democrats rushed to judgment, this guy was robbing houses and for the protection of the neighborhood two brave men confronted him.


Bullshit. Where I'm from it is traditional for neighbors and onlookers to traipse through a construction site to satisfy their curiosity. The property has not been turned over to the occupants yet while it is under construction. Construction sites might be dangerous, but accident should be on the mind, not premeditated murder.

A bunch of whitey-white blonde blue-eyed construction workers wearing nail bags, swinging hammers, handling power saws, and wiring high voltage feel so threatened by the mere presence of one unarmed black man on their worksite, that they kill him with a firearm for their self-defense.

Don't let a bunch of union construction workers pawn themselves off as Republicans.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 21, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > there is no video evidence either way
> ...


What I said was there is no logical reason for the man with the gun to give up that advantage by choosing to engage in a wrestling match  with the unarmed man

the only thing that makes sense is that arbrey charged mcmichaels


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 21, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> What I said was there is no logical reason for the man with the gun to give up that advantage by choosing to engage in a wrestling match with the unarmed man
> 
> the only thing that makes sense is that arbrey charged mcmichaels



nothing the two white gunmen did that hour made sense. And if you were a fair minded thinking person you’d be saying it does not make sense that Arbery as he ran toward the truck seeing TravisM standing left of the truck near the rear left wheel....


.... decided to swerve to the right to avoid the gunman ahead to try to get by on the right side just to suddenly decide for no reason to attack the gunman in front of the truck.

what we know from the video is that TravisM ran towards the jogger seeing the jogger change direction and ended up in front of the truck in a move that can only seen as an attempt to block the jogger from getting lost by. The shot was fired during the immediate first close encounter and what appears on the video left of the truck, and after the first shot, is the jogger’s fear for his life induced reaction to take the gun away from a man who had just fired a gun.

in other words know from all the video that Arbery was under attack and fired upon before trying to disarm his assailant.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 21, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


The police report was not well put together, there was def a hammer AA stole, I have pics of it


----------



## Jitss617 (May 21, 2020)

Marianne said:


> The POLICE said Arbery didn’t steal


Link?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 21, 2020)

justinacolmena said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Sad democrats rushed to judgment, this guy was robbing houses and for the protection of the neighborhood two brave men confronted him.
> ...


That’s not what happen, again the break ins were a issue he put a camera in, and would text his neighbor Ramon when he got a hit, that day they caught AA THUG ass and followed him and he attacked , they were on the phone with the cops during the attack


----------



## Mac-7 (May 21, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> The shot was fired during the immediate first close encounter


Thats the portion of the incident video does not capture in spite of you chasing shadows 

We have seen the videos of arbrey‘s previous encounters with the police and he was an angry and aggressive person

the best answer is that he attacked mcmichels


----------



## Godboy (May 21, 2020)

occupied said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


Youre a clown.


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


LOLOL

Exactly how blind are you?? The video shows Travis moved about 5 feet towards Arbery. That doesn't require any magic to know; only functioning eyesight.


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Yet McMichael did. It's on video.


----------



## Godboy (May 21, 2020)

Faun said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Hey retard, the video shows Arbery RUNNING 100 feet towards Travis.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 21, 2020)

Faun said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I concede that the father and son were trying to impede the black guy from running away

Which I have already labeled as stupidity

But I cant see mcmichaels choosing to wrestle with arbrey over procession of the shotgun

That had to be arbreys fatal mistake


----------



## Jitss617 (May 21, 2020)

Faun said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


And Arbery moved 100 yards to attack him


----------



## Mac-7 (May 21, 2020)

Faun said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


There is nothing on the video that supports your claim


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You're mentally deranged, nazitrollboi, there was no hammer. Even the news is now reporting there was no hamner.


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Now you think you can read minds too???


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, go sell stupid elsewhere.


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > The POLICE said Arbery didn’t steal
> ...


You want a link after you flat out refused to post a link to a news article stating Arbery stole a hammer??


----------



## Jitss617 (May 21, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


link?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 21, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Huh


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Most of that was before Travis brandished a firearm.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 21, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


I don’t need a link to the hammer I see the hammer being tossed thanks to the sharp eye of a individual


----------



## Mac-7 (May 21, 2020)

Faun said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


There is no need to get personal just because your argument is weak


----------



## Jitss617 (May 21, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Well don’t me a criminal and we won’t bring guns


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


I never said he chose to wrestle with Arbery. It may not have even occurred to him that Arbery would do that. I don’t know what he was thinking. That doesn't discount the fact that he did move in on Arbery. It's indisputable -- it's on video.


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Fuck off, pansy. It matters not what you think of my argument while you argue against what's visible on the video. Watch what happens in court to these two murdering yahoos.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 21, 2020)

Faun said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Arbery is a criminal! He had large spaces to run, but why run if you did nothing wrong?


----------



## Marianne (May 21, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


----------



## Marianne (May 21, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Really! Maybe I should contact authorities and let them know. I’m sure they’d be interested that you are withholding evidence in a murder case.


----------



## Marianne (May 21, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Proof or it never happened.


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Where's your link to a news article stating Arbery stole a hammer, troll?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 21, 2020)

Marianne said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


It’s in the video, and from what I hear the new report includes the stolen hammer


----------



## Jitss617 (May 21, 2020)

Marianne said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


----------



## Jitss617 (May 21, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I showed you pics ,, you need a media outlet to report it? Good luck they want racism to be a factor lol


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I didn't challenge you to refer to a fuzzy image of a stick. I challenged you to prove it by posting a link to a news article confirming your claim.

You lose again because you can't.


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


That's a stick on the left and gray running shoes on the right.


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOL

So you admit the news isn't reporting it?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 21, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


I don’t need the media to tell me what’s real lol  democrats haha crack me up


----------



## Jitss617 (May 21, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I’m not looking for them to tell me what I see it real lol hahahhaha


----------



## sartre play (May 21, 2020)

Don't care if he is not a good person, its not ok to kill some one for nonviolent real or imagined crimes.


----------



## Ame®icano (May 21, 2020)

Faun said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



"jogging"

LOL

You mean, running away from property he just broke into?


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOL 

But you already admitted you're deranged and see things that aren't there. No everyone here knows why you can't produce a link to a news article stating that's a hammer. Because you're crazy and it's not.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 21, 2020)

sartre play said:


> Don't care if he is not a good person, its not ok to kill some one for nonviolent real or imagined crimes.



No one did dat boyo....certainly not Travis MacMichael.

He essentially comitted suicide....or what  would you call  charging and attacking a person wid a shotgun?


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 21, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



he ran because he heard the neighbors come out and call  911 to report him....he was hauling ass down the street to get away from the scene.....and then to  add to his misfortune his path took him right in front of the house of a former policeman who had investigated him long before....and the former policeman was outside of his house and recognized the suspect and the chase was on.....the black dude realized he would go to  jail for a long time if caught...thus he jogged on with much energy....dat nigha could really run when da man was after him.  hehheh

But no matter how fast he  ran he could not outrun the truck....thus in an agitated state of mind ...aided and abetted by a mental condition of which they are still keeping under wraps....he grew frustrated and very angry and thus out of desperation lashed out aka attacked Travis McMichaels.....end of story.


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Scratch a conservative,  find a racist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh, and by the way, racist... no, it's not the end of the story. There's plenty more to come. The end will be when the cook Travis for felony murder.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 21, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I have pretty much accepted the idea that arbrey was a thief

though I cant imagine an experienced thief like him still having the hammer after being chased around the neighborhood by two guys in a pickup truck

he surely would have ditched the evidence by then


----------



## TheParser (May 21, 2020)

All thoughtful people should wait for the trial where all the facts will be laid out by both sides.

Hopefully, the jury will have the courage to come up with a just verdict, as it did in the Florida case a few years ago that also involved a young man.

Sadly, the media's one-sided presentation has made it difficult for a dispassionate investigation.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 21, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...



Nothing Ahmaud Arbary did makes any sense......we still need to hear about his mental history....they are keeping that under wraps.

Ahmaud Arbary is a good example of what happens to a black boy that grows up on the democratic plantation.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 21, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


----------



## Marianne (May 21, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


it wasn’t found at the crime scene so it can’t be in the video. Nevertheless 
Proof or it didn’t happen.


----------



## Marianne (May 21, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


It does make sense if he did nothing at all which is what he did. My brother in law flips houses. People look at sites all the time. Actually that’s how he met my sister. She was curious and checked out the house across the street that he was flipping. It’s also why most contractors either take their equipment with them or lock it up good. My brother in law always takes it with him because good tools can be pricey. The house in question was wide open so I can’t imagine anyone leaving something to be stolen. I think he was just looking around.  But we will never know because Arbery is dead.


----------



## Godboy (May 21, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


One doesnt suddenly pull a shotgun out and "brandish" it. He was holding it the whole time.


----------



## Godboy (May 21, 2020)

Marianne said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


I saw a screen shot from the video of a hammer that he dropped. I cant guarantee its authenticity, but it look legit. Those pics are in this thread.


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


He had just gotten out of his vehicle as Arbery approached. It wasn't until Arbery was not far from the truck that McMichael stood near the middle of the lane Arbery was jogging in. About the time he does that, Arbery then starts moving to the right.


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOL

There is no hammer, ya moron.

I posted a video in rebuttal to that nonsense showing that object on the ground was already there.

Greg McMichael on the phone with 911 says nothing about a hammer.

Neither McMichael told the police about a hammer.

Nothing in the police report indicated a hammer was at or near the crime scene.

The homeowner has videos where he watched Arbery checking out his house and said nothing was taken.

Bryan was following Arbery in his car and said nothing about a hammer.

It makes no sense for Arbery to drop a hammer, if he had one, *after* being chased for 4 minutes and while he's approaching the McMichael's road block.

The only mention of a hammer in the news is that there wasn't one but that far rightwingers and neo-nazi's are claiming there was a hammer (and that Arbery was wearing Timberland boots and not sneakers).


----------



## Zander (May 21, 2020)

he dindu nuffin


----------



## Jitss617 (May 21, 2020)

Marianne said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


We don’t know there were 12 cops there only two are on the police report,, I got in to a fight and police reports are 3 pages ,, self defense incident with someone dying should be 20 pages


----------



## Jitss617 (May 21, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


You act like that police report was well wrote.lol


----------



## Godboy (May 21, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


I dont know if any of what you say is true, just like i said i couldnt verify the screen shots authenticity. YOU are the moron for thinking you KNOW the truth.


----------



## Marianne (May 21, 2020)

There’s no hammer. The owner said nothing got taken. The police said Arbery was unarmed.  Stop making excuses for bad behavior.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 21, 2020)

Some people here are still living precariously in the Wild Wild West. Even the Old West was better; the McMichaels weren't even bona fide bounty hunters.


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


LOL

I already know you don't know shit. What was your point of reiterating that?


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 21, 2020)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Some people here are still living precariously in the Wild Wild West. Even the Old West was better; the McMichaels weren't even bona fide bounty hunters.



Well most have heard blondes are stoooopid.....you prove it.  


A *bounty* hunter, in simple terms, is a skilled professional who is hired by a bail bondsman to find and capture a fugitive in exchange for a monetary reward. The *bounty* hunter's reward, which is considered the “*bounty*,” is typically a percentage of the bail.


----------



## beagle9 (May 21, 2020)

Faun said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


Is that the guy inside the house being built ?? How old is this guy ? Most who would stray onto a property under construction (while out walking or jogging), would be neighbors or family members taking a look at what's going on over at Billy and Aunt Marie's place or maybe an older person that might be wanting to check out the quality of construction going on or maybe to check the square footage out to see how big they might want to build something they are thinking about building themselves. Otherwise the profiles that do these types of things are specific in most cases. Young person venturing into a property like that, and no one knowing that person is highly suspect, and it has nothing to do with a person's color ever. So does the profile fit that of a jogger just out for a run, or maybe someone curious as to the quality of construction, curious as to the square footage, or maybe just a good neighbor admiring his friends success in life ???  Add your thoughts as to how the profile fits with the property breech here also.

Now the two who confronted the person, had the right to call 9-11, stay back a safe distance, keep the police on the phone during the transfer to an officer in the area, and report locations of the individual until the police arrived on scene. It's never a good idea to approach a potential criminal element unless that criminal element/person is engaged in the harming of an innocent civilian in your immediate sight. And then you had best be right about who is harming who if take any action to try and help someone. Complicated stuff, so be safe, and use your head American Citizen's.


----------



## Norman (May 21, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Profile fits an Armed Robbery.


----------



## Marianne (May 21, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Nobody currently lives in the house. Several people were caught on video checking  out the house. Arbery was 25. In the video he was jogging so he may have been curious and did the same. He did not know the owner.  


Yes it is best to call the police and let the professionals handle it. This debacle is the perfect example of why.


----------



## beagle9 (May 21, 2020)

Norman said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Really ? Who was armed ?


----------



## beagle9 (May 21, 2020)

Marianne said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Aside from AA's intent or as to why he ventured into the house (the trial will get to that), but the two guy's in the truck made huge mistakes by confronting an unarmed person whom they thought was a criminal, instead of following at a distance with the police on the phone, and giving them locations as to the person's where abouts until they arrived on the scene.

Getting to close to a possible person of suspicion was very dangerous and wrecklace on their part. Surveillance doesn't work that way, and they flat screwed up.


----------



## Norman (May 21, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Armed Robbery.


----------



## beagle9 (May 21, 2020)

Norman said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


Again, who was armed ?


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 21, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



The thing you miss is that the father had dedicated his life to law enforcement.....he did not want to allow the suspect to escape....now with hindsight of course everything is 20-20.....as in they had no idea the son would be forced to fight for his life and though fortunate to be able to  save his life and eliminate the threat to his life now he is being thouroughly demonized by the msm and most likely will have to stand trial because of politics and these days who  knows what the hell a jury might do..so many have been dumbed down, brainwashed and duped into political correctness....so yes....if they had hindsight they would probably have stayed in bed that day.


----------



## Marianne (May 21, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Nobody except the McMichaels. Arbery was unarmed according to the police.


----------



## Mr Natural (May 21, 2020)

Marianne said:


> Nobody except the McMichaels. Arbery was unarmed according to the police.



He had a hammer.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 21, 2020)

Marianne said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



The huge problem with that is by the time the cops get there it is usually too late....in this case the suspect would have escaped and lived to committ more crimes.....someone like him with his history would most likely have killed someone  eventually.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 21, 2020)

Marianne said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



He had two arms and he was using them to pound Travis McMichael.


----------



## Ame®icano (May 21, 2020)

Marianne said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Still going with "jogger" narrative?


----------



## Marianne (May 21, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


As any gun owner knows, when you load that gun you have the potential to take a life. A former cop should have known better. 
He’s not being demonized and this isn’t PC. 
He did a stupid thing that got another person killed by him and he’s going to have to pay for it. You don’t get to shoot an unarmed man by presuming guilt before innocence. You don’t get to bully and kill someone and not have it looked into. 

BTW The person who shot the video is now under arrest also.  starting to look a little planned?


----------



## Marianne (May 21, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...




McMichael was harassing Arbery. The guy who was behind Arbery shooting the video has now been arrested on felony murder and 
and criminal attempt to commit false imprisonment.   So what you could have at the very least  is two armed men in front of Arbery and one dude filming in the back of Arbery.  Sounds like Arbery might have been fighting for his life making any possible thing Arbery did self defense. 

Because I like to work with facts here’s the link. 










						Man who filmed shooting of Ahmaud Arbery charged with murder
					

The Georgia Bureau of Investigation on Thursday said it arrested William “Roddie” Bryan Jr. with the murder of Ahmaud Arbery.




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2020)

Norman said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Well he did have arms. That's about all you got right.


----------



## BWK (May 21, 2020)

The guy who shot the video was also arrested for murder.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 21, 2020)

61#1217 reply to 61#1148


Mac-7 said:


> But I cant see mcmichaels choosing to wrestle with arbrey over procession of the shotgun
> 
> That had to be arbreys fatal mistake



..... apparently.. because you don’t want to see a white man with gun be in the wrong when his gun is used to kill an unarmed black man who did nothing wrong.

That tells us more about you than about the crime that you are attempting to dismiss as the victim’s fault.

Breaking News. An unarmed jogging black man was blocked, surrounded, ambushed and murdered by three white men using a car, a truck, a shotgun and a .357 Magnum.


----------



## Ame®icano (May 21, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> 61#1217 reply to 61#1148
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> ...



"jogger"

LOL

Jogger Lives Matter. Or not?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 21, 2020)

61#1219 reply to 61#1218


Ame®icano said:


> "jogger".






“murderer”​


----------



## Jitss617 (May 21, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> 61#1219 reply to 61#1218
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> ...


What was Arbery doing when he got shot?


----------



## BWK (May 21, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


This is an absolutely ridiculous argument. Why was he forced to use his two arms to begin with?


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> 61#1219 reply to 61#1218
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> ...


Looks like he uses the same spray tan as Impeached Trump.


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > 61#1219 reply to 61#1218
> ...


Fighting for his life under the legal authorization of Georgia's self-defense law.


----------



## BWK (May 21, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > 61#1219 reply to 61#1218
> ...


Defending himself against being cornered with trucks, cars, people, and guns.


----------



## BWK (May 21, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


You do understand, that this post of yours in a court of law, is worth teats on a bo hog right? Projecting is worth shit.


----------



## BWK (May 21, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > 61#1217 reply to 61#1148
> ...


Stupid argument. Try again.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 21, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


Prove it what was he doing when he got shot? Easy question


----------



## Jitss617 (May 21, 2020)

BWK said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


Prove it, what was he doing when he got shot


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Asked and answered, comrade.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 21, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Do you want me to help you?


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOLOL

You can't even help yourself,  comrade.


----------



## BWK (May 21, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Stupid argument! The video already proved he was fighting for his life after being cornered and pursued with loaded weapons. Why did they chase Arbery down with loaded weapons in vehicles? That's illegal. It's also illegal to open your vehicle with a loaded weapon on a public road. It is illegal to fire a weapon from a public road.


----------



## BWK (May 21, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


He presents us with nothing more than stupid arguments.


----------



## BWK (May 21, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


The video proved what he was doing after being illegally pursued by men with loaded weapons.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 21, 2020)

62#1235 reply to 61#1220


Jitss617 said:


> What was Arbery doing when he got shot?



which shot?

we can see each man’s shadow under the truck and the gunman’s white hat “when he got shot”

The video does not show “Exactly” what he was doing when the first shotgun blast can be heard in this view:




But it shows that Arbery Was jogging past the front right fender of the truck about 2/5 of a second prior to hearing the shot going off in the scene below





Based on the above video evidence One  answer to your question “What was Arbery doing when he got shot?” Would be

“BEING SHOT​


----------



## Jitss617 (May 21, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


What was Arbery physical doing when he got shot?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 21, 2020)

BWK said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Why is it so hard you defenders to answer a simple question, what was Arbery doing when he got shot ?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 21, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> 62#1235 reply to 61#1220
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> ...


Lol was he charging a man with a gun? Did he have his had on the hero’s gun?


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


LOL

Now you're asking yourself ... why not just answer yourself?


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > 62#1235 reply to 61#1220
> ...


Only if the gun was pointed at him.


----------



## BWK (May 21, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Trying to take the shotgun out of McMichaels hands when he was boxed in by the truck and two guys with loaded guns while the shotgun was pointed at Arbery. They chased him down, then boxed him in. They knew Arbery was running, so his forward momentum would take him to the front of the truck. That is why they quickly drove past him. This has already been explained multiple times. Where have you been? Arbery was totally in his right, when there were two men illegally carrying loaded guns to do whatever his instinct told him he needed to do, once they had him boxed in.


----------



## BWK (May 21, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


He isn't presenting any intelligent arguments.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 21, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I know why you can’t hah


----------



## Jitss617 (May 21, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


What do you do with your gun with a charging criminal coming at you? When you can answer that question honestly let me know.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 21, 2020)

63#1245 reply to 62#1236


Jitss617 said:


> What was Arbery physical doing when he got shot?



It is answered in Post#1235 with video evidence. He was physically seen jogging when Video timer went from 19 seconds to 20. Less than half a second later he was shoT.

I call that:  

“BEING SHOT”

I believe BWK Faun Marianne will agree​


----------



## Jitss617 (May 21, 2020)

BWK said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Where did you see any of this happen!? Lol chase? Lol they were parked,, boxed in? He had a lane, he had land to the left and the right to run, or he could have stopped and said wtf do you want? Good call the cops. But he attacked a hero


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2020)

BWK said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


So? He can give a stupid answer to his stupid question?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 21, 2020)

BWK said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Sorry facts aren’t in your side today.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 21, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > What was Arbery physical doing when he got shot?
> ...


Lol did you say jogging haha with a hammer? Kakis? Untied shoes? 12 miles!? Lol hahaha


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Asked and answered


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Tell that to the prosecutors.


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


----------



## Jitss617 (May 21, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


The Video will lol and the white jury ha


----------



## Jitss617 (May 21, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I know you can’t answer it. Lol


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 21, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> 61#1217 reply to 61#1148
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> ...



Bald faced lies....started by the media.....the pistol was never fired, the car and or truck was never used to block anyone as in the suspect had plenty of room to jog around both and he did.   The suspect was not surrounded.  The suspect approached the MacMichaels of his own free will...he could have run in many different directions if he had been in fear of  his life.

The bottom line is simply this......nothing that happened before Ahmaud attacked Travis that justified him to assault Travis.

Of course you can continue to lie to try and support the media narrative but it will not wash....neither on here nor in court....the jurors will have all the evidence, all the information on this case and they will have no problem seeing that this is nothing less than an attempt to frame two good cirtizens for something they did not do....that is the reality of the world we live in today...politicians willing to lynch someone to further or protect their career or give in to political pressure in order to assure they are not accused of racism which can be a death knell for any politicians career in modern
America.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 21, 2020)

For all you legal experts.....will the prosecution try to get the trial moved to Atlanta?

Claiming most likely that the people of Brunswick are incapable of rendering a fair trial or sumptin like dat?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 21, 2020)

63#1257 reply to 62#1238


Jitss617 said:


> Lol was he charging a man with a gun? Did he have his had on the hero’s gun?



Faun BWK Marianne watch Jits run from this series of questions:

How did you determine that Arbery transitioned from physically “jogging” “running away from”  when 19 seconds becomes 20 seconds (see 1st screenshot)  to “charging a man with a gun?” in less than half a second to make that transition? (See 2nd screenshot)






I answered your question based on evidence from the video. When will you answer mine?


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Who knows why you think they'll have an all white jury but regardless, but it's revealing how you think all whites are as racist as you and that it's a given an all white jury will acquit them.


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOL

Dumbfuck, I already did. Did you not understsnd the answer?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 21, 2020)

63#1260 reply to 63#1246 


Jitss617 said:


> Lol chase? Lol they were parked,, boxed in? He had a lane, he had land to the left and the right to run,



yes there was a chase: and yes he was boxed in.
​“The police report states that Greg McMichael and Travis McMichael followed Arbery down Burford Drive and attempted to cut Arbery off.​The report says Arbery turned around and ran back in the other direction.​William “Roddy” Bryan, who lives on Burford Drive, tried to block him in and was unsuccessful, the report says.” William 'Roddie' Bryan Jr., man who reportedly filmed Ahmaud Arbery's killing, charged with murder​
What’s so funny about three white men (2 armed) in two vehicles trying to corner an unarmed jogger until they gun him down in broad daylight.


----------



## BWK (May 21, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > 62#1235 reply to 61#1220
> ...


Was Arbery being pursued in a vehicle? Yes! Was Arbery boxed in? Yes! Was Arbery up against two men who were illegally carrying loaded  weapons who drove their truck past him then suddenly stopped, forcing him to go in front of the truck? Yes! What would anyone like him think at the time, while t


Jitss617 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Not according to McMichael to question him. They were going to him. That means they were driving, then stopped, causing him to run in front of them. Land to the left and right where someone could shoot at a running target. Anyone who knows guns, already knows there was no escape.


----------



## BWK (May 21, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> 63#1257 reply to 62#1238
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> ...


What is so hilarious, is the fact that Jitts asks all these questions, but the McMichael's are heroes. How are they heroes,   when he has so many questions?


----------



## BWK (May 21, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> 63#1257 reply to 62#1238
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> ...


He never had any arguments to begin with.


----------



## BWK (May 21, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> 63#1257 reply to 62#1238
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> ...


I think you iced him down. Thanks!


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2020)

BWK said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > 63#1257 reply to 62#1238
> ...


This is jizz617....





... which is why he thinks the guy with the gun was the victim.


----------



## deanrd (May 21, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Cops review new video of man who appears to be Ahmaud Arbery
> 
> 
> Arbery, 25, was out jogging in Brunswick on February 23, before he was shot dead by father and son Gregory and Travis McMichael, who had trailed him in a white pick-up truck.
> ...


Wait a second.  You never walked around an unfinished house before?

Come on, tell the truth.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 21, 2020)

64#1267 reply to 63#1244


Jitss617 said:


> What do you do with your gun with a charging criminal coming at you?



trouble is the “charging criminal” swerved to the right side of the truck to avoid the man committing aggravated assault on the left side of the truck.

Then the man committing aggravated assault on the left side of the truck ran to the front of the truck to continued committing aggravated assault in front the truck and in the right lane.

Then you have the audacity to ignore the gunman’s movement toward his prey that forced the encounter that the jogger tried to avoid. 


The unarmed jogger is still seen “jogging” at the 20 second mark when he disappears in front of the truck. Meanwhile The Gunman moved to a position in front of the truck and at 20.4 seconds a shot is fired.

The gunman runs ten to twenty feet to get close to his victim.

The jogger has a split second to go from being a fearful jogger trying to avoid his assailant to a “charging criminal” in your insane view all within a time span of .4 seconds.

“TravisM did not have a charging criminal coming at him when he fired the first shot. He was in fact the charging criminal on the way to fire the first shot in front of the truck.

Where in the video do you see Arbery changing the gunman in front of the truck and before the gun was fired the first of three shots?


----------



## Marianne (May 21, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> 63#1257 reply to 62#1238
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> ...


That’s so grainy you can’t see shit. 

Then there’s the new development of the shooter of the video being arrested today on felony murder and criminal attempt to commit false imprisonment.  

What does this mean in the context of the video? It means Arbery had armed men in front of him and a man apparently involved with the two armed men to the rear of him giving him little choice without confrontation.  It also means that they were harassing Arbery hence the false imprisonment charge today of the third suspect. They sandwiched him in. They tried to unlawfully contain him. The McMichaels and company acted like thugs. If the current charges are to be believed it’s the McMichaels who are the criminals. Who knows what else the police are holding back but at that time of day I would expect witnesses in the neighborhood to give the police a clearer picture of what really happened.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 21, 2020)

64#1269 reply to 62#1238


Jitss617 said:


> Did he have his had on the hero’s gun?



you tell us. Faun Marianne BWK

we can’t see the gun or Arbery’s hands before the first shot was fired.

do you?


----------



## theHawk (May 21, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> 64#1269 reply to 62#1238
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> ...


Yea, he probably fired a warning shot.  After that was Arbery assaulting him.  So he fired in self defense.  Arbery would had murdered him if he got the shotgun.

Your thug hero was a career criminal, and half the neighborhood recognized him from previous run-ins.  If he wasn’t a petty thief he’d still be alive.


----------



## Marianne (May 21, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> 64#1269 reply to 62#1238
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> ...


I don’t see Arbery at all, your point?


----------



## Mac-7 (May 22, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


I agree, except...

How it turned out for the McMicheals is far, far worse than losing a suspect

they may not serve time in prison

but at the least its going to cost them a lot of money for legal fees

and many sleepless nights


----------



## Mac-7 (May 22, 2020)

Marianne said:


> He’s not being demonized and this isn’t PC.


I dont think you are demonizing the McMichaels

but many people are for political or race hustling reasons


----------



## Mac-7 (May 22, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> apparently.. because you don’t want to see a white man with gun be in the wrong when his gun is used to kill an unarmed black man who did nothing wrong.


Thats your own racial prejudice talking

 My comments are based on what little evidence we have to go on

You are the one getting carried away with emotion and bigotry


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 22, 2020)

64#1275 reply to 63#1255


MacTheKnife said:


> Bald faced lies....started by the media.....the pistol was never fired,



What Lies? I haven’t heard any claim ever by anyone that the .357 was fired during the father son aggravated assault force.

Georgia law says you commit aggravated assault automatically if you assault someone with a firearms regardless if the weapon is fired.

thats what the old man is charged the same as his Dumbass son.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 22, 2020)

64#1276 reply to 64#1271


Marianne said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > 64#1269 reply to 62#1238
> ...



The racial profilers here, most of them,  claim they can see Arbery grabbing the gun causing it to fire for the first before and up to the 21st second when this screen shot is taken.,

They are lying about a dead man’s actions blaming him for his own death.

Thats my point.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 22, 2020)

64#1277 reply 64#1272


Mac-7 said:


> How it turned out for the McMicheals is far, far worse than losing a suspect



Arbery is not a (_suspect that justifies lethal force to detain_) to the Gunmen because they did not witbess a felony in progress.

and if Arbery had actually stolen a hammer and dropped it while running they still have no justification to detain using lethal force in defense of their own property let alone someone else’s property.

There will be no references to Arbery as a suspect in the trial. Mostly because there was no witness of a crime by the killers unless jogging while black is a crime.


----------



## Meathead (May 22, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> 64#1277 reply 64#1272
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> ...


Reasonable doubt, and there's plenty of that. Thug with a record for theft, illegal weapons possession running in and out of private property who was supposed to be jogging, then aggravated assault. It's not our first rodeo.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 22, 2020)

64#1279 reply to 64#1278 


Meathead said:


> then aggravated assault.



the white men committed the aggravated assault when they tried to detain an unarmed man who was jogging while black.

the jogger was fired upon first on the right side of the road and in front of the Truck as he was trying to get by.

What happens after that first shot is legally on the white men committing aggravated assault that led to their victim’s death.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 22, 2020)

64#1280 reply to 58#1148
what “evidence” from the video supports your inabiiity to see what you described in your post #1148



Mac-7 said:


> But I cant see mcmichaels choosing to wrestle with arbrey over procession of the shotgun



No one can see what TravisM had going on n in his irrational mind when the video evidence shows he himself chose to put himself  and his shotgun in close proximity to intersect and intercept the jogger at a point where the unarmed man was running toward and a shot was fired.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 22, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> 64#1277 reply 64#1272
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> ...



_Arbery is not a (suspect that justifies lethal force to detain) to the Gunmen because they did not witbess a felony in progress._

who are you?

Perry Mason?

If so I’m not Paul Drake or Hamilton Burger

And we arent holding a real courtroom trial here

so you dont have argue minute points of the law with me

my using the word “suspect”  is not going to change the fate of arbrey or the mcmichaels one bit


----------



## Jitss617 (May 22, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


How dare you talk about racism, you want 3 innocent men in jail for being hero’s. All because the perp was black


----------



## Jitss617 (May 22, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You never answered the question you deflected. I understand why ha


----------



## Jitss617 (May 22, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> 63#1260 reply to 63#1246
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> ...


Well they saw him run from a dwelling with a tool, that’s a felony in GA.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 22, 2020)

BWK said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


There was no boxing lol where do you see four walls? Lol they were following the perp on the phone with the cops and the black committed suicide


----------



## Jitss617 (May 22, 2020)

BWK said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > 63#1257 reply to 62#1238
> ...


The question is a set up to reveal the self defense but all three of you refused to answer which shows I’m correct in my Assessment


----------



## Jitss617 (May 22, 2020)

deanrd said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Cops review new video of man who appears to be Ahmaud Arbery
> ...


Unfinished property yes, a church. Did I run when I was caught? Yes. Did I steal a hammer no, did I attack the hero’s? No


----------



## Jitss617 (May 22, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> 64#1267 reply to 63#1244
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> ...


So you think he went to shoot him as he ran by, but why not walk to the truck bed and open fire?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 22, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> 64#1276 reply to 64#1271
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> ...


It doesn’t matter you can’t attack someone with a gun.. you are a criminal, you are running , he never got in his way, we have 4 directions to go


----------



## Marianne (May 22, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> 64#1276 reply to 64#1271
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> ...


That lie may become clearer as police search for witnesses and video footage in the area. It’s too bad the police didn’t do that immediately after it happened they would have had a better result. It’s not looking good for the McMichaels.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 22, 2020)

Marianne said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > 64#1276 reply to 64#1271
> ...


There is a four minute video of them following Arbery, GBI won’t release it, also a 5 minute video of Arbery in the dwelling they are holding on to.  I think these 2 videos will clear the men


----------



## theHawk (May 22, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> 64#1279 reply to 64#1278
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> ...


^^ Notice how this moron just ignores the fact that homeboy wasn’t jogging at all to begin with.  Video shows him WALKING up to the house under construction, stops, looks around, then RUNS up the driveway into the house.

He didn’t start running down the steeet until he saw neighbors calling the police as well as neighbors yelling at him saying they are calling the cops.  That’s not “jogging”, it’s fleeing the scene of a crime.


----------



## Marianne (May 22, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > 64#1276 reply to 64#1271
> ...


Wrong. The video IS the McMichaels chasing Arbery down.  In the last 24 hours another man William Roddie Bryan was arrested; he’s the camera man.  CNN reported that by McMichaels own admission Bryan was not only filming the incident but he was participating by chasing down Arbery  as he ran for his life. They were trying to corner an unarmed  Arbery.  Your claim that Arbery had four directions to go is false. He had nowhere to go. To the rear he had Bryan in front he had two armed men who could shoot him easily in any direction he ran.  Arbery’s action on that day were self preservation and SELF DEFENSE.  Bryan has been arrested for Felony murder and criminal attempt to commit FALSE IMPRISONMENT. Does that sound like Arbery had four directions to run in?  They were hunting him. 

Now police are searching the neighborhood looking for home security footage to see more of what happened. I hope the find it.  The three stooges might be up for the death penalty when this goes to trial. I hope the feds make an example of these three to discourage this from happening again.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 22, 2020)

Marianne said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


Again there is 4 minutes of Bryan’s phone that hasn’t been released .. he has it all on Video  but the GBI won’t release it.
The whole box in is ridiculous, you make it sound like they would have shot him if he ran in a different direction. They were following him while on the phone with the cops.. Arbery should have just explained him self.. 

I think we will see Arbery with a hammer he stole. If that’s the case then that’s a felony and they had every right to stop him.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 22, 2020)

theHawk said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > 64#1279 reply to 64#1278
> ...



Exactly...and that is what many miss....he was desperate....he was already in violation of his parole for bringing a gun to school....thus he knew another arrest would result in his inprisonment....something he found intolerable....thus the way he looked at things he had two choices....attack or  get arrested....so he figured he had nothing to lose...so he attacked Travis....demonstrating he had rather die than go to  prison...not something uncommon at all.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 22, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



They had a legal right to stop him anyhow as in a citizens arrest ....probable cause.

But the only thing they did was to yell for him to stop....yelling at someone does not constitute arrest....thus the suspect was never detained, never handcuffed, and  at all times he had freedom of  movement ...he could have run forward, he could have run to the left or to the right, he could have turned around and ran the way he came from....there was nothing blocking him in any direction he could have chose to go.....but what did he do?   He veered left and attacked Travis.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 22, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


True, if Travis goal
Was to shot him he would have proceeded towards him and shot him. He didn’t, he gave Arbery another chance to break the law and he did. He attacked him resulting in death. To bad.. more self defense and confrontation needs to happen in black communities it’s out of control


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 22, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...



There is more than that being held back....the state has no case...all they are doing is conducting political theater whilst on a witch hunt trying to come up with something....and then they arrest the fellow that made the video trying to put pressure on him to give them some evidence they can use against the McMicahels even if he has to fabricate something....not unusual for someone with a murder charge hanging over him to make up something to get the charges dropped...happens all the time.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 22, 2020)

It has been said before several times already but it cannot be said too often......the media managed to stir up political pressure and to agitate the black community to turn this into a fallacious case of evil white racists out hunting negroes to kill...ridiculous to the extreme.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 22, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


I agree the GBI that took over the case is a black female,, when this is over she should be held on Terrorism
Charges


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 22, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Yep....they had no motive to shoot the guy anyhow....not even to mention they knew the cops were on the way and it was just a matter of a couple of minutes before they would arrive and arrest the suspect.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 22, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



The media should be held accountable for attempting to incite a riot.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 22, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


The media has to be held in check they are brain washing Americans. I wanted the National news with my father the other day, it’s all left wing dnc talking points .. sick


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 22, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Just more proof this is a political case....the political establishment in Atlanta kowtowing to black demands  in order to placate them, avoid riots,looting and burning as happens in such cases far too often.

Atlanta is essentially a black city(52% black)...can anyone imagine the huge mess there if blacks started rioting....thus the political establishment had no choice.....the blacks were holding their feet to the fire....give us what we want or we will burn Atlanta like it was burnt in the War Between
The States.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 22, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 22, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Yes...............absolutely  outrageous....they are nothing more than a propaganda machine for the leftwingers.

  Much like how the media in Germany was a  propaganda  tool for the Nazis.

The leftwingers are trying to take down America...that is their goal and the media is a very useful tool for them.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 22, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


We all know how GBI handled the Richard Jewell accusations! Ruined that mans life! They hate white southners


----------



## Marianne (May 22, 2020)

theHawk said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > 64#1279 reply to 64#1278
> ...


Wrong Bryan was chasing Arbery with his car as two armed men,the McMichaels,  waited for him. What you see isn’t Arbery fleeing a crime scene because no crime scene existed. Evidence of nothing being stolen was caught by Mr English’s home security camera. The police said Arbery was unarmed and English said Arbery didn’t steal anything.  What did get said according to the police was McMichaels admission that Bryan was helping them catch Arbery. 

Let’s recap

No crime was committed 

Arbery was unarmed 

Arbery was being chased by Bryan in his car while the McMichaels waited in the road with guns leaving Arbery boxed in. That’s Bryan’s felony charge. 

Anything at this point that Arbery did was SELF DEFENSE.  


If convicted the McMichaels and Bryan could get the death penalty. This is no joke.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 22, 2020)

Marianne said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


You’re  talking like all the evidence has been released, stop trolling


----------



## Marianne (May 22, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Dude the charges are in direct relation to the videos and the fact no weapon or stolen property was found. You keep forgetting that Arbery’s activity in English’s house was caught on English’s surveillance cameras.  He didn’t steal anything.  It’s caught on film and allegedly McMichaels said Bryan was helping them.  It’s ALL on tape. Nobody is making this shit up. 

Richard Jewell? You had to go back 24 years?  Nothing more recent to discredit the GBI? Yes the Richard Jewell case was shoddy police work that ruined the poor mans life. Your lack of finding a more recent fault hopefully speaks to the betterment of the GBI since the Jewell debacle.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 22, 2020)

Marianne said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Dude this police report of this incident was 4 paragraphs, 2 Prosecutors said this was justifiable homicide ,, with the same evidence... now all of a sudden GBI who has a history of bad agents, takes over? A black female .. this stinks especially because we see Arbery Arbery unable to control him self and attacking a hero


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 22, 2020)

Marianne said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Care to comment on this...............The Ahmaud Arbery Case as Zimmerman-Trayvon Martin Redux


----------



## Marianne (May 22, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


That the similarities are striking? Yes.  FTR I supported Zimmerman at the time. 

In the Zimmerman case you had two people behaving badly.  Like the McMichaels, Zimmerman had zero business harassing Martin. The police told Zimmerman to leave Martin alone which if memory serves Zimmerman didn’t do. Martin as I recall could have walked away but chose to confront Zimmerman. Now according to Zimmerman a fight ensued in which Martin pretty much beat him up and Zimmerman shot him.  The difference is Florida had the Stand Your Ground law that allowed Zimmerman to use deadly force if he felt his life was threatened and of course Zimmerman said he felt his life was in danger.    According to the law Zimmerman was innocent and I agreed with that assessment as much as I didn’t like it. 

Martin was followed, but Arbery was hunted. 

In the Zimmerman case the last confrontation was Made by Martin but false imprisonment charges suggest this was not the case with Arbery. 

Martin was shot while physically on top of Zimmerman. Arbery was surrounded by not one but three men, one car and one to two guns, all could be considered deadly weapons. Any way he turned he could have been run over or shot. He did not have as much opportunity to leave the situation as Martin did, if he had an opportunity at all. 

At first I thought Bryan was a concerned citizen filming what he thought was a thief. With the charges yesterday and quite frankly Bryan’s own body language during interviews and pictures( he acts haunted by guilt) his alleged participation becomes a game changer. 


Because the accused have not been tried they are innocent until proven guilty. That said based on the charges and the video alone,and not the media hype, it doesn’t look good for McMichaels and Bryan.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 22, 2020)

Marianne said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...



Can't you ever get anything right....you clearly demonstrate the problem with so many....not knowing or understanding the facts of the case.

The police never told Z to leave trayvon alone.....that is completely false.

Z was a watchman...the neighborhood watchman...he was not harassing Trayvon...Z merely reported him as a 'suspicious person' since on a dark and rainy night instead of rushing home like normal people would do...Trayvonista was lurking about looking in windows.

Thus most likely a peeping tom or he was casing homes to break into...he had a history of burglary...was arrested with burglary tools in his possession.

Z called to the non-emergency number asking the police to come out and talk to this guy to see what he was up to since they were plagued with home invasions and burglaries in that complex.

The Zimmerman case was not a stand your ground case....it was a case of 'simple self-defense'  You are very confused and know little about the law.

According to the law Z was not found innocent...he was found not guilty.

When discussing legal  issues....it is very important to use the correct terminology.

In a nutshell you are a very confused person.

Your analysis of this current case in Georgia is no better....riddled with mistakes of fact etc.  all of which has been debunked so i will not waste board space going over all of that again.

Here is another video that should help you better understand the recent case...................


----------



## theHawk (May 22, 2020)

Marianne said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


How many times do you morons need to be told, NOTHING needed to be taken at the house to make it a crime.  Georgia law states that just being in a dwelling without permission with the intent to commit a crime is burglary.  He looked around to make sure he wasn’t going to be seen before running into the house, because he knew he was going to break the law.  That is on video.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 22, 2020)

Norman said:


> You failed to read the police report? They did try to talk to him nicely, it did not work with the "jogger".



It doesn't work that way.

You can't talk to a man
With a shotgun in his hand
Shotgun


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 22, 2020)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > You failed to read the police report? They did try to talk to him nicely, it did not work with the "jogger".
> ...



Of course you can.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 22, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



I've listened to that song many times about a man up to no good and always understood these simple lyrics.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 22, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> So you think he went to shoot him as he ran by,


 No I think his intent was to block him with a shotgun in his hands and hoped that the jogger stopped. But the jogger fearing for his life decided to just ignore the man and jog by and then a shot was fired. Or the jogger tried to just keep jogging but the gunman stepped in his way. So the gunman panicked as as the jogger continue jogging and he fired a shot maybe in the air maybe Adam we don’t know. Or the gunman couldn’t get in front and a jogger was getting by so he fired a shot maybe hit the jogger maybe not but then the jogger had no other choice but to try to defend his life once a shot has been fired he didn’t want to take it in the back.

As I have said 1 million times we can’t see what caused the first shot to go off but we do know it was in front of the truck on the right side of the road when the shooter was in close proximity to the jogger. And we do know if the shooter wishes to have a slim shot at self-defense for his aggravated assault that resulted in a death and therefore murder, He should have stayed on the left side of the road keeping a safe distance with a loaded shotgun and let the jogger go by because he showed he was not going to stop and he had no reason to stop.


----------



## Mr Natural (May 22, 2020)

There were two of them and one jogger. So the red neck assholes felt they needed to bring their guns?

If you ask me,  the gun nuts were looking for an excuse to shoot someone, especially a Black guy. That is after all, every gun nuts' wet dream come true is it not?


----------



## Marianne (May 22, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...




Well then let’s get it correct. Zimmerman claimed he stopped following Martin but prosecutors said he continued.  We don’t have Martins testimony because he’s dead so In reality you don’t know either. Of course Zimmerman said he stopped because if he said he hadn’t it would have made him the instigator.  

Zimmerman was part of a community watch.  If I remember correctly Zimmerman started the community watch.  

When talking to other Americans it’s important to have command of the English language.  A watchman is someone who is PAID to police an area.  A community watch is a volunteer free service. Zimmerman was not a watchman . Get the facts right! 

Martin wasn’t doing anything illegal. As far as I know nothing stolen was found on his person and he was just walking back to his fathers apartment.  Looking around and walking around isn’t a crime.  

Now here’s where the problem lies with both cases. We only have one side of the story as both Martin and now Arbery are both dead.  Of course Zimmerman told police he stopped, but did he? Given his wannabe cop complex and his subsequent troubles that have shown him to be a hot head he probably didn’t stop following Martin.  I do believe Martin confronted Zimmerman and beat him up.  I don’t doubt Zimmerman whined and believed his life was in danger although I think Zimmerman was over reacting.  His head wound didn’t look life threatening. 


If stand your ground wasn’t used in the Zimmerman case then you have changed my view of the case.  Zimmerman should have been found guilty because I don’t believe his life was ever in danger by Martin. I believe he  is a guy with a small penis complex who acted like a bitch when someone called him on his bullshit to give him his comeuppance. 
He didn’t need to shoot Martin if he fought like a man. Thank you for that clarification.  

  We will never know the full extent of what happened with Zimmerman and Martin but fortunately technology has advanced and there are cameras everywhere. We already do know that the three jerks in Georgia were playing cop and harassing Arbery. The video doesn’t lie.  At this morning’s press conference it sounded like the police had more video than what had already leaked. I hope so. I’m tired of vigilante justice and think the three stooges need to be made an example of if convicted. Rule of law still needs to be followed, innocent until proven guilty. I don’t expect them to be found guilty of murder based on the video that we’ve all seen  but false imprisonment and assault should be provable. Then again it sounds like the police might have more evidence.  We will see when it goes to trial.


----------



## Marianne (May 22, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


How many times do you have to be told the definition of dwelling?

 Definition of dwelling
: a shelter (such as a house) in which people live


NOBODY LIVES THERE. The place barely had walls. It’s property not a dwelling. 

The owner installed a camera to alert him if there were trespassers. According to Mr English, the owner, he was well aware there were trespassers.
 Was the structure fenced off? 

Were there no trespassing signs? 

If the owner is aware and does nothing is that a type of permission? 

 Is trespass punishable by death in Georgia?

 Were the McMichaels the owners of the property in question that they knew no permission was granted? 

Who are the McMichaels in relationship to the property?  

How did the McMichaels and Bryan know that Arbery wasn’t checking in on the property for the owner? 

If approached is Arbery required to answer questions posed by people who are not the police? 

Is Arbery required by law to justify his presence anywhere in the USA if the people questioning him aren’t the property owner or the police? 


The three stooges had no business doing what they did other than to call police and let the professionals handle the situation.  Had the police handled this Arbery would be alive and Bryan and the McMichaels would be home with their families right now.


----------



## theHawk (May 22, 2020)

Marianne said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


Wrong again idiot.  According to Georgia Law, it is irrelevant if the structure is inhabited at the time of burglary.

“
_*It was an unoccupied building, so technically there was no breaking or entering: *Sometimes a defendant will attempt to argue that since the building was vacant, there was not a breaking and entering. However, this defense will not hold up in court as case law has held that even entering a house under construction qualifies as a building and a defendant _could still be convicted of burglary. Smith v. State, 226 Ga App. 9 (1957_Smith v. State, _226 Ga App. 9 (1957).

_*I didn't even steal anything: *Even though you may not have stolen anything, you could still be convicted of burglary. According to Johnson v. Jackson, it is not necessary that the defendant actually steal anything. 140 Ga. App. 252, (1976). It is enough if they enter without authority and with intent to commit theft_.”






						Burglary | Georgia Criminal Lawyer
					






					www.georgiacriminallawyer.com


----------



## theHawk (May 22, 2020)

Marianne said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


No, burglary is not punishable by death.
It is perfectly legal to call the police and follow a burglary suspect to help police catch the perp though.

And defending oneself from an attacker with lethal force is also legal.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 22, 2020)

Marianne said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...





Marianne said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...



The dispatcher who had no authority to issue any orders of any nature (merely said to Z)(when he answered her question regarding whether he was following trayvon)"we do not need you to do that" Z said O.K. ...we have no reason to doubt Z because at that point he could no longer see Trayvon...Trayvon was a fast runner, it was a dark and rainy night...thus Z could no longer see Trayvon...you cannot follow someone you cannot see.

Yes the prosecutors claimed he kept following Trayvon but that was a lie and the jurors did not buy it.  The prosecutors in this case were exceptionally weak but even if the state had used its best prosecutor they would have no better luck....the case was very weak..in fact the state really had no case....that is why the initial investigation cleared Z....then the media and Washington politicians got involved and put Federal pressure on Florida and thus Z was prosecuted...strictly because of politics not because of anything he did wrong.

No....even if Z had kept following Trayvon which he was incapable of  doing that still would not have made him the instigator.....Trayvon when of his own free will attacked Z for no good reason --that was the instigation....not even to mention Trayvon had completely eluded Z and made it home...which was just a short distance away...it is estimated it took him around a minute to get home.

Unfortunately Trayvon did not stay home like a good boy would have....again for no good reason(some claim he did it to impress his g/f....he decided to go back and ambush George....that is what got him killed.
I did not say what kind of watchman Z was....he was a watchman and that is all that matters...whether or not he was paid make no difference...anyhow anyone that folllowed the case knows he was a volunteer.


If he had stayed home like he should have...he would be alive today, if he had not run off but waited for the police he would be alive today.....in fact of all the options trayvon had...he made the one that resulted in his death.  He had sized Z up....thought he would be a easy target...because he was overweight and obviously not in shape....and Trayvon was a guy who did like to fight...he bragged about it.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 22, 2020)

Marianne said:


> I don’t expect them to be found guilty of murder based on the video that we’ve all seen but false imprisonment and assault should be provable.



I understand in Georgia murder is not separate from the commission of an underlying felony, in this case aggravated assault using deadly weapons and ended with the death of their victim. 

Georgia Law:​“Assault is .... any intentional act or threat of action that reasonably causes a person to feel afraid of impending violence”​​Aggravated assault, a felony in Georgia, is an assault that is committed ... with a deadly weapon or any object that can be or is used in a manner that results in serious bodily injury or strangulation.”  Georgia Aggravated Assault & Battery Laws​​​​So they are pretty much gonna be found guilty of aggravated assault because they brought their guns to the assault that killed an unarmed jogger. The third man apparently used his car as a weapon.
​“The felony murder charges against the McMichaels mean that a victim was killed during the commission of an underlying felony, in this case aggravated assault. The charge doesn’t require intent to kill. A murder conviction in Georgia carries a minimum sentence of life in prison, either with or without parole.”  Ahmaud Arbery shooting in Georgia: Father and son charged with murder, aggravated assault​


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 22, 2020)

Marianne said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 22, 2020)

67#1328 reply to 67#1324


theHawk said:


> It is perfectly legal to call the police and follow a burglary suspect to help police catch the perp though.



of course. ‘To follow’ would have been wrong but ok. Wrong because Arbery was not a burglary suspect. And the cops would have figured that out when they got there.. Ok if they followed without brandishing wespons,

They formed a barricade and attempted to block and stop the jogger while displaying firearms.

Under Georgia law that is *aggravated assault *because of the firearms. And since their victim was killed while the two white men were engaged in an *underlying felony *they face life in prison with parole or without.

And worse for these two idiots being engaged in aggravated assault against unarmed Arbery they cannot claim self defense because it is they who were committing a felony before Arbery had no choice but attempt to disarm his assailants and fight back.

there is little hope for your dumbass black man shooting heroes beating this wrap.


----------



## theHawk (May 22, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> 67#1328 reply to 67#1324
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> ...


LOL, several neighbors did see him trespassing, which makes him a burglar suspect.  The video of Arbery makes him guilty of burglary.  I’ve linked the Georgia Law and precedents.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 22, 2020)

67#1330 reply to 65#1298


MacTheKnife said:


> the state has no case..



The defendents have no case. They made a documentary movie of themselves committing aggravated assault and felony murder, when their victim was killed during the commission of an underlying felony

This murder Charge does not require intent to kill. They cannot get off for self defense because they were committing a felony before and when their victim tried to get one of the weapons and fight.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 22, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Wrong again idiot. According to Georgia Law, it is irrelevant if the structure is inhabited at the time of burglary.



The DA would have to prove “intent to steal” by a young man in broad daylight,  in shorts and running shoes  and no vehicle to haul away the booty. Not even a backpack.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 23, 2020)

theHawk said:


> The video of Arbery makes him guilty of burglary.



No it doesn’t. The DA would have to prove intent to steal by a young man in broad daylight, in shorts and running shoes and no vehicle to haul away the booty. Not even a backpack.  Defending Your Property in Georgia: When Is Deadly Force is Justified?

And Even if Arbery actually picked up a hammer and walked out, the aggravated assault by two armed and dangerous men were violating the Law by bringing the threat of deadly force to protect a neighbors $20 bucks worth of property

Essentially, deadly force may never be used to merely defend a person’s property. Deadly force may, however, be used to protect a person’s home when he or she reasonably believes that another is intending to commit: a violent act against him or her or anyone else living in the home,  Defending Your Property in Georgia: When Is Deadly Force is Justified?​


----------



## theHawk (May 23, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > The video of Arbery makes him guilty of burglary.
> ...


LOL, he didn’t use deadly force to protect property.  McMichael used deadly force when attacked by a man who tired to take his gun.  He felt his life was endangered, as would anyone since the gun went off during the attack.


----------



## theHawk (May 23, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong again idiot. According to Georgia Law, it is irrelevant if the structure is inhabited at the time of burglary.
> ...


Video of him walking, stopping, looking around to not be seen, and then running up the driveway proves intent to commit a crime.  He was trespassing, period.  In Georgia it could easily be charged as felony burglary.  Your hero was on probation, having once taken a firearm to a school to shoot people with.


----------



## beagle9 (May 23, 2020)

theHawk said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Regardless Hawk, the connection or contact between the suspect/victim and the now charged in the case, will be the only part the investigators, lawyers, jury, and judge will be concerned with in the case.  No matter what Arberys past was, did the men violate the law in their attempts to detain Arbery (took the law into their own hands), because they felt or was alerted that he may have been snooping around on the property he was later in the camera footage seen checking out ???

1. Did the security camera actually show him stealing anything ?

2. Was there any evidence found on his person or between him and the property that would show that he actually stole anything from that property ?

3. Was he unarmed ?

4. Was he in retreat from the property until the men attempted to stop him for questioning ???? 

5. Was 9-11 called, and then kept on the phone in order to give locational information as Arbery was leaving the area in which he was assumed to have committed a crime in ?? 

6. Did the men breach the safety zone, and therefore place themselves in danger by attempting to do law enforcements job in the situation when it wasn't warranted, otherwise when no one's lives were in direct danger in regards to Arbery leaving the area in which he was seen in until they attempted to do law enforcements job ??? 

Like you said, I bet they wish they would have stayed in bed that day. The sad thing is that the security cams had him for future questioning by law enforcement once called and reported by the property owners or by the contractors.

The lessons learned is to stay off of people's property unless permission is granted, and in the case of the men who confronted Arbery, they should have never got within a distance to Arbery that would force a situation in such that had unfolded on that day.

Training folks, that's all there is to it. If need training go get it, and remember to never take the law into your own hands unless lives are in danger or your own life is in danger.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 23, 2020)

67#1336 reply to 67#1333


theHawk said:


> LOL, he didn’t use deadly force to protect property. McMichael used deadly force when attacked by a man who tired to take his gun. He felt his life was endangered, as would anyone since the gun went off during the attack.



You have at lest two serious problems with your McMichael killed a man in self defense desire.

First: what happened as Arbery jogged past the right front fender of the truck and the first shot being fired is not seen on the video. 

You cannot truthfully say that Arbery attacked before the gun went off. And TravisM was in front of the truck too during that half a second when both men were not seen.
But we see the gunman’s white hat and the shadows so we know he was in front of the truck too close to call a 0.3 second decision and attack by the jogger as fact. 




Secondly who attacked vs who fired first does not matter in the eyes of the law.

Both the white gunmen were committing aggravated assault at least for one minute prior to one of the gunmen finding himself within arms reach of each other in front of the truck and the first shot was fired.

The White Gunmen cannot claim self defense in Georgia while in the process of committing a felony.


----------



## theHawk (May 23, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> 67#1336 reply to 67#1333
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> ...



He wasn’t “jogging”, so the entire premise is bullshit.  Neighbors yelled at him and said they were calling the police, he was running away from the scene of his crime.

He was running up behind them and went around the truck to ambush him, neither one even saw them.  They were parked in the street and on the phone with police, that isn’t “assault”.  Assault is what Arbery did to them.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 23, 2020)

Jogger!? Yes officer I was in a dwelling but I’m just jogging lol


----------



## beagle9 (May 23, 2020)

Yes, it might be good to drop the "out for a jog" defense, even though I don't think that it really matters in the case at this point one way or another. Mistakes were made, and a life was lost due to confusion and wrecklaceness taking place by all involved.

Trained law enforcement is the best solution in such a case, not civilian intervention.

Now judges are another serious issue in this country, because their bullcrap could be the root of many problems exploding in all of our communities. Creating a revolving door that gives the wrong message to criminals in this country has got to get fixed.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 23, 2020)

67#1340 reply to 67#1337


theHawk said:


> He was running up behind them and went around the truck to ambush him, neither one even saw them.



Your whiteness/gunism has the best of you.

The video tells the truth more than a thousand of your biased words:

The jogger swerved to avoid a white man with a shotgun who was standing somewhere between the open driver side door and the rear wheel.

What you just wrote is absurd conjecture. You say Arbery went around the truck to ambush the white man with a shotgun a couple of seconds following this scene.




Are you knucking Futz?


----------



## theHawk (May 23, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> 67#1340 reply to 67#1337
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> ...


If these guys wanted to murder him, why wait to fire?  Why call the police?  There wasn’t a shot until thug hero ran right at him and it was point blank range.  Thug hero could had run sideways between houses, he chose to attack them.

Of course you idiots believe in the classic thug defense, “ I ain’t dunn nuffin” after being caught red-handed committing a crime.


----------



## beagle9 (May 23, 2020)

theHawk said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > 67#1340 reply to 67#1337
> ...


Regardless my friend, it wasn't wise to take the law into your own hands in this way. Huge mistake.


----------



## theHawk (May 23, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


I agree, Arbery shouldn’t had broken the law.


----------



## deanrd (May 23, 2020)

Over my lifetime, I bet I walked into 30 or 40 unfinished houses that were being built. It’s interesting to see how it’s done. To look around and see how walls are constructed before the sheet rock is put over them. Where the plumbing and the electrical go.

is there anybody here that hasn’t walked into an unfinished house and looked around just to see what’s going on?

do you feel you were a burglar and that you were causing damage because you looked around?

did you look around and think maybe I should be a Carpenter. This looks like interesting work?

sadly, it just seems to me Republicans are always looking for a reason to kill black people. At least that’s how it looks to me.


----------



## Godboy (May 23, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Neither of us KNOW the truth. All we have are news articles with tiny bits of information that we cant thoroughly verify, and the media is often wrong about these facts. YOU are the fucking moron for thinking you know exactly what happened.

Do you not understand how fucking dumb you are?


----------



## Marianne (May 23, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Well then it would seem Georgia is run by paranoid asshats. Glad I don’t live where a person checking out construction can be cornered and killed By two gorillas and a bad bowl cut and legally get away with it. But then again the trial hasn’t started and we will see if your theory holds water if it’s not the homeowner doing the killing and not the homeowner pressing charges, and nobody’s life or property was in any danger. Well see if the homeowner was aware of the trespassing and chose to do nothing gives permission for just anybody to interfere With people visiting the property without the homeowners consent or knowledge. Wonder if the assailants stepped foot on the property themselves? That would mean they too trespassed. But we’ll have to wait and see what video footage turns up at trial.  Then of course there’s the legality of the ensuing chase of Arbery and the attempted false imprisonment that led to his death which is actually one of the charges along with felony murder.  I got a feeling now that the feds are involved and not the murderers buddies this isn’t going to go well for the three stooges.  Can’t wait until the trial.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 23, 2020)

deanrd said:


> is there anybody here that hasn’t walked into an unfinished house and looked around just to see what’s going on?


Since you ask I would not have run away, but rather stood my ground and called 911


----------



## Marianne (May 23, 2020)

deanrd said:


> Over my lifetime, I bet I walked into 30 or 40 unfinished houses that were being built. It’s interesting to see how it’s done. To look around and see how walls are constructed before the sheet rock is put over them. Where the plumbing and the electrical go.
> 
> is there anybody here that hasn’t walked into an unfinished house and looked around just to see what’s going on?
> 
> ...


It’s not republicans killing black people it’s racist bastards killing black people. I’m a Republican and I would never advocate such a stupid thing as killing a person for checking out construction. The rest of your statement is 100% correct and I think the wannabe lawyers in this thread are in for a shock.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 23, 2020)

Marianne said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Over my lifetime, I bet I walked into 30 or 40 unfinished houses that were being built. It’s interesting to see how it’s done. To look around and see how walls are constructed before the sheet rock is put over them. Where the plumbing and the electrical go.
> ...


Whites that defend them selves against blacks is racist? Well shit I guess im a racist lol


----------



## Meathead (May 23, 2020)

Marianne said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


What if the person "checking out construction" was a violent thief and thug?


----------



## theHawk (May 23, 2020)

deanrd said:


> Over my lifetime, I bet I walked into 30 or 40 unfinished houses that were being built. It’s interesting to see how it’s done. To look around and see how walls are constructed before the sheet rock is put over them. Where the plumbing and the electrical go.
> 
> is there anybody here that hasn’t walked into an unfinished house and looked around just to see what’s going on?
> 
> ...



Maybe at a new subdivision under construction, where they welcome people to come look because they are selling houses.
But a single home in an already finished neighborhood?  With no For Sale sign?  No.

But, it’s obvious you need to believe in this narrative that he was an innocent “jogger” just looking at a house he might want to buy.

 You certainly can’t cope with the truth, he was a career criminal, unemployed, living with his mother, and wasn’t  going to be buying or building his own house anytime soon.  He was scoping the place out to steal.   But, he’s black, and white people are bad, so you need to believe in this narrative.


----------



## beagle9 (May 23, 2020)

theHawk said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Well in the case it appears that they may have all broken the rules, the law or at the least ignored the rules or the laws pertaining to such an event, and especially in regards to administering proper training and/or judgement in which would have kept everyone safe, and everyone out of the cemetery or out of the jail house. Just a bad situation is what it is. Unbelievable.


----------



## beagle9 (May 23, 2020)

deanrd said:


> Over my lifetime, I bet I walked into 30 or 40 unfinished houses that were being built. It’s interesting to see how it’s done. To look around and see how walls are constructed before the sheet rock is put over them. Where the plumbing and the electrical go.
> 
> is there anybody here that hasn’t walked into an unfinished house and looked around just to see what’s going on?
> 
> ...


No not Republicans, and that's where you fail. It happens in every race, in every group, in every party, in every town, city or state in our union. That's why we have laws, and laws that we all agree on as found in a majority of American citizens who understands these sorts of things..


----------



## deanrd (May 23, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > is there anybody here that hasn’t walked into an unfinished house and looked around just to see what’s going on?
> ...


Have you heard stories about black people that were detained by a plain clothes cop and then called the police and the police came and beat up the black person that called the police? I’ve heard that.  Even black police officers aren’t immune from getting beat up by white police officers.



			https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2018/11/30/its-still-blast-beating-people-st-louis-police-indicted-assault-undercover-officer-posing-protester/%3foutputType=amp
		


Two days later, prosecutors say, that’s exactly what Boone did to one *black* protester. Boone, 35, and two other officers, Randy Hays, 31, and Christopher Myers, 27, threw a man to the ground and viciously kicked him and beat him with a riot baton, even though he was complying with their instructions.

But the three police officers had no idea that the man was a 22-year police veteran working undercover, whom they beat so badly that he couldn’t eat and lost 20 pounds. On Thursday, a federal grand jury indicted the three officers in the assault. They also indicted the men and another officer, Bailey Colletta, 25, for the attack. Prosecutors released text messages showing the officers bragging about assaulting protesters, with Hays even noting that “going rogue does feel good.”


----------



## texmaster (May 23, 2020)

deanrd said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...




Please, quote the section of the self defense law that gave Arbery the right to fear for his life and attack based on the video evidence we have to back yourself up.

If you are going to pretend to understand this case, start there.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 23, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> They will bury any information that supports these two heroes.



They aren't heroes. They're zeroes.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 23, 2020)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > They will bury any information that supports these two heroes.
> ...


Umm ok


----------



## Mac-7 (May 23, 2020)

deanrd said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


There are stories of bad cops

but even more stories of criminals who inflict harm on innocent people

if you are black or white dont provoke the cops

ypu may think you are legally right but the street is not the smart place to assert those right

so I’m not buying the excuse that arbrey was afraid of the cops


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 23, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> They asked him to stop, until the cops came the hero’s were protect in the neighborhood from this thug



Arbery was the hero.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 23, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> I see a black man attacking the hero trying to hold him
> Until the cops come. And the gun was jolted and now he’s dead.



He should get a 21-gun salute.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 23, 2020)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > They asked him to stop, until the cops came the hero’s were protect in the neighborhood from this thug
> ...


That’s racist


----------



## texmaster (May 23, 2020)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > They asked him to stop, until the cops came the hero’s were protect in the neighborhood from this thug
> ...



LOL And how is this thief a hero?   Put down the drink before you answer this one.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 23, 2020)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Arbery was the hero.





Jitss617 said:


> That’s racist







How is it racist?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 23, 2020)

texmaster said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



That's an easy one. He fought for his life while in mortal danger, just like a soldier would.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 23, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...





QuickHitCurepon said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Arbery was the hero.
> ...


you want black men to commit crimes.. it’s democrat policy


----------



## Jitss617 (May 23, 2020)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> texmaster said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


Who runs towards mortal danger on a “ jog” lol lol


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 23, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> you want black men to commit crimes.. it’s democrat policies



That doesn't make any sense, even if there were something to it.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 23, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Who runs towards mortal danger on a “ jog” lol lol



A hero. LOL


----------



## Jitss617 (May 23, 2020)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > you want black men to commit crimes.. it’s democrat policies
> ...


Aren’t democrats releasing criminals back in to poor black communities? Asking for a friend hehe


----------



## Jitss617 (May 23, 2020)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Who runs towards mortal danger on a “ jog” lol lol
> ...


Lol yea attacking a white hero because your mad your caught isn’t a hero lol


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 23, 2020)

69#1360 reply to 68#1343


theHawk said:


> I agree, Arbery shouldn’t had broken the law



If you think the jogger should not have broken the law why do you excuse the white men with guns committing aggravated assault when they attempted to detain a jogger.

your white gun lover prejudice flavors ever y post you write.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 23, 2020)

69#1372 reply to 13#256


Jitss617 said:


> I see a black manattacking the hero



You can only see the white cap of the gunman through the windshield as the first shot was fired. But you can also see the shadows under the front of the truck. That’s all you can see. So when you say you can see a black man attacking a gun man you are lying.

What you can see on the left side of the road is after the first shot was fired.

That cannot be considered by any sane human being to be an attack by the jogger on someone who had just already fired a shot at him in their continuation of the white man’s aggravated assault on the black jogger.

This is what you can see when the first shot was fired:


----------



## beagle9 (May 23, 2020)

Meathead said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Yep, he very well could have been, but they handled it all wrong I think. The courts and investigators will have to figure this one all out for sure. What a mess.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 23, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> 69#1372 reply to 13#256
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> ...


Dude your still pics still don’t explain why he ran full charge at a man holding a shot gun. If he was going to shot him it would have been from a distance, he shot in self defense..  

Just stop with your ridiculous still photos


----------



## Jitss617 (May 23, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


Regardless of anything that happened forget the robbery forget the burglary forget the walking around the dwelling forget running away from it answer this question if I grab your shotgun you’re holding in a intimidating way what are you going to do?


----------



## beagle9 (May 23, 2020)

deanrd said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


Let me ask you something, are all black people model citizen's ? Otherwise is it that they never do anything that would create bias and hatred against themselves ????

Ok the same for all White's, are they all good people that create no bias or hatred against themselves ???

The same for Muslims etc ??

If the answer is no, then quit with your blanket stereotyping of races like you do. It will help you look or feel alot wiser in life if you educate yourself, and quit making yourself look dumb or worse looking like a racist yourself. 
Every race has it's problems, and some maybe more so than others at times, but it does shift all depending on the generational changes or due to the propaganda ministries, cultural shifts, trends, and political agenda's sought after.


----------



## beagle9 (May 23, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Hopefully I wouldn't be dumb enough to put myself into that position in life, but if you came onto my property acting fool, and I approach you with my gun drawn in the downward position because of your trespassing agressive actions, then it best you don't attempt anything foolish or make any serious agressive moves (i.e. agressively lunge at me as if you are going to attack me), then it's on. I won't allow you to get within arm's length of me before defending myself if your actions are threatening.

As far as me going out looking for trouble, that's not going to happen, but if trouble comes to me when I wasn't looking for it, then I do have a means of defending myself or the means to help others if they are under attack if it becomes nessesary.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 23, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


They were protecting the neighborhood, they wanted justice for the break ins and followed him,, Travis confronted him days before. The owner didn’t  want people on his property.


----------



## beagle9 (May 23, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> 69#1360 reply to 68#1343
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> ...


He might not have been a jogger, so why use that as if he was when you don't know that yet ??


----------



## beagle9 (May 23, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


It will all come out in the wash, so the best thing for everyone to do is get a wait and see attitude, but yes discuss it as the evidence presents itself more clearly.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 23, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Well said


----------



## Jitss617 (May 23, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Well that’s a good response..  there’s so much evidence being left out we don’t have any statements from the neighbors we don’t have two very important videos we don’t have all the interviews from the police officers that were on the scene what happened to the hammer? Time will tell


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 23, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Everyone is entitled to a presumption of innocence, even suspects that you have already prejudged ...[snipped]


Except for black people huh?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 23, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone is entitled to a presumption of innocence, even suspects that you have already prejudged ...[snipped]
> ...


Who said that?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 23, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Except they're not "upstanding fellows".  Well at least not the father who had his powers to arrest revoked by the law enforcement agency he "retired" from for failure to complete basic required training.  I've heard in subsequent news stories that the areas in which he failed to maintain compliance had to do with use of deadly force.:
Gregory McMichael, who is charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery, worked for years in DA Jackie Johnson's office without required gun training


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 23, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Seriously?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 23, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


Are you black?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 23, 2020)




----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 23, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


This is your post right? Video shows Ahmaud Arbery Was caught breaking and entering an unfinished property, then towards McMichael‘s house
"They called the cops, they followed the guy, There was a struggle for the gun and "*the robber*" was shot.

Where's the presumption of innocence in *your *statement? Robbery generally involves the taking property unlawfully from a person or place by force or threat of force. When did force or threat of force happen prior to Abery being chased down by the three defendants?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 23, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Why?


----------



## IM2 (May 23, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


That's a load of white racist bs. You don't ever try to look at every side in one of those threads where whites get beat up by blacks. You're looking for excuses to defend these killers because they were called what they are - white supremacists.


----------



## IM2 (May 23, 2020)

*You're just assuming all of that- there is no proof that the suspects here even gave a hoot about the victim's ethnicity at all.  *

There is plenty of proof. It's called United States of America racial history. You racists always say this when an obvious act of racism is done by whites.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 23, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


Because he was caught days before by Travis, because he was caught again by McMichaels, he was see putting his hands down his pants the night before like he had a gun, there is a still picture of a hammer on the ground that could be evidence it was stolen and IF THAT IS INDEED A HAMMER! And McMichaels seen him run from property with it, then that is Firsthand knowledge of a breaking of a dwelling with the intention to steal which is a felony in Georgia and you could be stopped with force


----------



## Jitss617 (May 23, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


I’m white american,, are you black? Just asking trying to get to know you better


----------



## beagle9 (May 23, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 23, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Because he was caught days before by Travis:
Caught doing what & by whom?

Because he was caught again by McMichaels
Both of them?  If so why didn't they have the homeowner preserve the video tape, have the homeowner file a police report and then they could have obtained the report/incident/CAD number and provided it to dispatch on the day they claimed to have seen him again and that should have been the extent of their "involvment" in their neighbor's situation.

He was see putting his hands down his pants the night before like he had a gun
Where is the video of him putting his hands down his pants?

There is a still picture of a hammer on the ground that could be evidence it was stolen and IF THAT IS INDEED A HAMMER! 
The picture of what might be a hammer, from what source was it obtained?  Is it a single frame from a video, was is it a snapshot?  Was it evident at the scene of the crime when the police arrived, was it pointed out by the McMichaels and logged into evidence?

And McMichaels seen him run from property with it, then that is Firsthand knowledge of a breaking of a dwelling with the intention to steal which is a felony in Georgia and you could be stopped with force
It's not possible for the McMichaels to have known his intentions and no, only the police can lawfully stop someone utilizing force.  Or a bounty hunter.

My intention when I made the comment I did was to show that you, among others are prejudging Abery as a criminal based on things not even in evidence just as I stated, which has happened in every single shooting of a young black man that I've participated in.  Yet when it comes to the white perpetrators you all overlook a plethera of laws including those governing the civil rights of their fellow Americans but particularly when it comes to lawful use of lethal force and self-defense, especially the part that states you cannot be the initiator of a confrontation AND THEN claim self-defense to counter the bad judgment and/or malfeasance of the shooter.

So according to Polishprince the defendants' presumption of innocence should be respected but when it comes to the victim that *they killed *it's open season?


----------



## beagle9 (May 23, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Forced to stop after a crime has been committed while on the property if one owns it yes (i.e. get on the ground, hands behind your head, now lay there don't move until the cops get here). Once in the street running, I believe it's out of the owners jurisdiction, and becomes law enforcements matter, otherwise upon the owner reporting the man running away from the scene of the crime to law enforcement....  Yes surveillance from a safe distance is ok, but no closing in on the assailant with guns drawn while out in the street.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 23, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Caught doing what & by whom?


He was caught leaving the dwelling by Travis 




NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Both of them? If so why didn't they have the homeowner preserve the video tape, have the homeowner file a police report and then they could have obtained the report/incident/CAD number and provided it to dispatch on the day they claimed to have seen him again and that should have been the extent of their "involvment" in their neighbor's situation.


They were in the yard when they saw him running,, the neighborhood was in high alert, even the police told English to contact McMichaels if there’s another break in 


NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Where is the video of him putting his hands down his pants?


idk it’s in the police report 


NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> The picture of what might be a hammer, from what source was it obtained? Is it a single frame from a video, was is it a snapshot? Was it evident at the scene of the crime when the police arrived, was it pointed out by the McMichaels and logged into evidence?


Bryan actually pans over to the hammer on the ground.. The please report is four paragraphs long for a murder I’ve gotten into fistfights on the street that were five pages long this police report wasn’t very well written.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 23, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> It's not possible for the McMichaels to have known his intentions and no, only the police can lawfully stop someone utilizing force. Or a bounty hunter.


Of course it is, your son warned him days before to stay off the property, then you see him again running away with something in his hand? How many more times is Arbery going to taunt neighbors with his brazen actions? All actions have consequences.. The boys called him while on the phone with the cops and Arbery attacked a man with a shot gun. Why is that ok? Do you want this neighborhood to continue to be terrorized?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 23, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...




They had every right to stop him if he stole something.. WITH FORCE


----------



## beagle9 (May 23, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > It's not possible for the McMichaels to have known his intentions and no, only the police can lawfully stop someone utilizing force. Or a bounty hunter.
> ...


Let all things be done decent and in order.

All things here are way out of order. 

That's why we have law and supposed order in this country.

All we are getting is hearsay when talk about he said she said, so at this point the law kicks in to get to the bottom of this mess. Speculation is all over the place, but that doesn't wash in a case that is as volital as this one is .


----------



## Jitss617 (May 23, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


Well just take the video,, it’s shows all we need an attack on a man with a gun


----------



## Polishprince (May 23, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




I'm not a lawyer, but it certainly sounds like a pretty good case for Reasonable Doubt and the subsequent exoneration of the McMichael's family.   The libs have to be prepared for acquittal and a finding of Total and Complete innocence.   Will the Libs schedule a riot if the verdict comes down against them?


----------



## beagle9 (May 23, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


But did he steal something ? Do you know that as fact ? Yes laws protect defenders of their property, but only if the stars and the moon line up precisely. A death occured here, and that changed the situation big time.


----------



## beagle9 (May 23, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Well let's see if the investigation states that as fact, otherwise to state what led up to the death of Arbery be it this or that.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 23, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


I think the video of them following Arbery will be called a chase which makes no sense. How can a car chase somebody jogging? Lol but if it shows a hammer in Arbery a hand the case is over.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 23, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Not what GA citizens arrest says


----------



## Jitss617 (May 23, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


To me you can charge them with being stupid but Travis had a right to protect him self.


----------



## beagle9 (May 23, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


I wouldn't think so if the case is tried with a proper lay out of the evidence, otherwise in which happens in most cases that are tried across this nation. Yes we as a nation can get it wrong sometimes, but I think that's the exception and not the majority rule most of the time.


----------



## beagle9 (May 23, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Ok


----------



## beagle9 (May 23, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Not sure how it will go. Without all the evidence to review, it's pure speculation outside of the court proceedings.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 23, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> IF THAT IS INDEED A HAMMER! And McMichaels seen him run from property with it, then that is Firsthand knowledge of a breaking of a dwelling with the intention to steal which is a felony in Georgia and you could be stopped with force



ITS A STICK. But what you said after that is made up racist bullshit that will never be true     or based on fact. 

“According to a police report, Gregory McMichael said Mr. Arbery resembled a suspected burglar. *He said he was in his front yard when he spotted Mr. Arbery running.* Gregory McMichael said he and his son grabbed their guns because they “didn’t know if the male was armed or not” and pursued Mr. Arbery in their truck.” The Ahmaud Arbery Case: Who’s Involved So Far​
McMichaels did not have Firsthand knowledge of a breaking and entering of a dwelling with the intention to steal which is a felony - when he decided to endanger a man jogging past his front lawn by taking his gun and telling that idiot son of his to bring a shotgun and we are gonna catch this...........​​​


----------



## Polishprince (May 23, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...





A lot of people are getting their hopes up that this is going to be a quick trial and a quick hanging of the McMichaels.

I just don't see that happening and their leaders need to realize this.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 23, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Caught doing what & by whom?
> ...


Do you happen to have a hyperlink to the police report, if not I can search for it.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 23, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



we see the video


----------



## Jitss617 (May 23, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...




Are you black?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 23, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


There is no such verdict as "innocent".  It's either guilty or not guilty and the government not having the evidence to make it's case does not mean that the defendant(s) did not commit the offense.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 23, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Thank you for posting this but do you have access to the entire report, or the detective's report?  

Two things of note with this Narrative is first of all Gregory McMichael is listed as a "witness" when in actuality he was a participant in the incident.  The second thing I noted is that the Narrative appears to be nothing more than a recitation of what Gregory McMichael claims to have happened.  Where's the statement of the actual shooter, Travis?  In other words I'd like to see the statements they gave the detectives, including where they admitted that they were attempting an citizen's arrest.

And does no one else find it notable that a man who is former law enforcement and had his law enforcement rights to arrest revoked, then attempts to execute a citizen's arrest?  I mean the way I see it is if as a law enforcement officer he had his ability to arrest people revoked, why would he then believe that as a private citizen he could attempt an arrest of this nature?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 23, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


This is the police report there is no other report.. as of now.. it’s a joke.. it was ruled justifiable homicide twice.. which it is.. i’m not sure how somebody can be charged with murder when they’re on the phone with the fucking cops lol The narrative given to us by the left-wing media is that this was two men lynching a black guy which is absolutely not true.. if you view the video that way you’ll respond to it that way.. but if you watch you’ll see Arbery attacks Travis. Game over


----------



## two_iron (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Ame®icano (May 24, 2020)

"Jogging" out of Walmart with 65" TV.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 24, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> i’m not sure how somebody can be charged with murder when they’re on the phone with the fucking cops lol



It’s simple. In his other hand was a357 Magnum. And his idiot son was trying to stop an unarmed jogger from getting past his truck while brandishing a shotgun.

bringing firearms when attempting to detain someone you did not see commit a crime is aggravated assault, a felony.

Because Arbery ended up dead for whatever reason as the victim of their aggravated assault, the McMichaels are charged with murder while committing a felony.,

its an open and shut case because the vvideo shows the attempts to detain.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 24, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > i’m not sure how somebody can be charged with murder when they’re on the phone with the fucking cops lol
> ...


Why wouldn’t  you have your gun? He’s running toward you. And there is a hammer in the picture. We don’t know when he threw it or if McMichaels saw him
Throw it, besides they had a right to stop him
They witnessed him running from a dwelling they told him to stay away from... with a tool. Or a weapon.. all
They did was follow him at no time did they attempt to stop him. Just follow. Stop saying you have evidence, you don’t.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 24, 2020)

I know what they doing they are trying to get these guys to flip. The arrest of Bryan is clear they don’t have a case against these guys, they want Bryan to say this was premeditated.. but Bryan already admitted he didn’t know the McMichaels.. this case is a farse


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 24, 2020)

72#1425 reply to 72#1423


Jitss617 said:


> He’s running toward you


No. Not true. Gregory McMichael told police he saw a man running past his house and so he grabbed his .357 Magnum and told his idiot son to grab his shotgun so they could stop him.

Then Dirty Harry and Festus pursued an unarmed jogger for basically the crime of jogging while black. And then the third white neighbor shows up and uses his car as a weapon to corner the jogger and force him to reverse his direction. Then we see the culmination and completion of the aggravated assault and violent death of a man who was jogging while black on the video.

it’s clear cut guilty for the gunman, maybe less so for the one who used his car as a weapon, but this case is solid. 

Another case that was obvious due to what was caught on video was when the young Nazi James Fields Rammed his car into a crowd at Charlottesville. I called “murder and hate crime” based on study of the video and that is what the Nazi got.

Were you defending the Nazi back then by denying visual reality like you are doing today for the killers in the Arbery shooting?

Just curious.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 24, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> shotgun so they stop him.


They never said stop him lol LIAR 


NotfooledbyW said:


> Then Dirty Harry and Festus pursued an unarmed jogger for basically the crime of jogging while black. And then the third white neighbor shows up and uses his car as a weapon to corner the jogger and force him to reverse his direction. Then we see the culmination and completion of the aggravated assault and violent death of a man who was jogging while black on the video.


cool story 


NotfooledbyW said:


> it’s clear cut guilty for the gunman, maybe less so for the one who used his car as a weapon, but this case is solid. Another case that was obvious due to what was caught on video was when the young Nazi James Fields Rammed his car into a crowd at Charlottesville. I called murder and hate crime based on study if the video and that is what the Nazi got.
> 
> where you defending the Nazi back then by denying visual reality like you are doing today for the killers in the Arbery shooting?
> 
> Just curious.


cool story, you have an Imagination


----------



## beagle9 (May 24, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


It could be said of both sides who either support a quick release or a quick hanging.

It's a wait and see for all, but the exchanges have been definitely an eye opener for all. Let the chips fall where they may, but hopefully justice will prevail in regards to where the strongest evidence does lead, and ultimately it will end in justice being won in it's purest form available in our midst.


----------



## beagle9 (May 24, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Not enough. Just one part of it.


----------



## Polishprince (May 24, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Conservatives really haven't rioted after trials where police have been actually convicted of murder.  There were no protests when Officer Eppolito and Caracappa went to prison.  If the evidence were to indicate guilt or even if it didn't and the jury still convicted in this McMichaels case, Conservatives aren't going to riot if the past is predictive of the future.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 24, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


It’s enough for me. NOT GUILTY


----------



## beagle9 (May 24, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Attacks Travis for what ?  This will be the huge elephant in the room that will be explored intensely and thoroughly in the trial..... How did these three end up attempting to detain or stop the foward travel of a man running in the street, even if it is assumed that the man was leaving a property that he may or may not have burglarized ?? The question will be, did they have the legal right to do what they did ??? If not, then everything from that point forward will be the focus of the trial for these three, and if Arbery did burglarize the property, then he has paid the ultimate price for that already, so the focus will be on legalities and illegalities of the acts committed by all in the situation.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 24, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


I’m for American justice you rob my neighbors house over and over and over again you’re told not to go in over and over again you continue to do it you grab your dick in front of my house, you’re going to be confronted, he provoked Michael’s to follow him,, And then he attacked Travis Travis was happening to protect himself with a gun and he blew a hole in his chest


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 24, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Not enough. Just one part of it.



that is the most important part of the incident.

The video and audio we see fits the exact legal description of aggravated assault and the two white men were committing a felony in that video from the minute of first contact with the victim with firearms displayed.

The prosecution only need to convince a jury that Arbery had reason to believe three White men with guns caused him to fear that his life was in n danger. The guns need not be fired to convict  on aggravated assault charges.

in this case the gun was fired three times resulting in the death during the commission of a felony.  That is murder based upon the aggravated assault which is obvious. Murder in this case is not based on intent or what happened to cause the first shot.

it’s based on the fact that Arbery was killed during an aggravated assault by two white men with deadly weapons.

Arbery’ criminal record and his visit to an unfenced jobsite have absolutely nothing to do with the felony that started when two white men with guns took after a jogger and tried to detain him.

thats the crime and the video confirms exactly what was going on when a man was killed for jogging while black.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 24, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


----------



## Jitss617 (May 24, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


It’s true the act of continually going into that house was a provocative act,, Arbery was told not to go ! Our neighbors supposed to sit there and be terrorized?  They followed him until the cops came, he got shot


----------



## Mr Natural (May 24, 2020)

So a couple of drunken rednecks see a black guy go running past their house and their solution is to get their guns, get in the pickup, and go confront him.

And what could possibly go wrong with that scenario?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 24, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> So a couple of drunken rednecks see a black guy go running past their house and their solution is to get their guns, get in the pickup, and go confront him.
> 
> And what could possibly go wrong with that scenario?


Where did that happen?  Do democrats always have a fake narrative when it comes to race? Lol


----------



## Polishprince (May 24, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> So a couple of drunken rednecks see a black guy go running past their house and their solution is to get their guns, get in the pickup, and go confront him.
> 
> And what could possibly go wrong with that scenario?




I didn't hear about these guys being drunk at all.   Where did you hear that?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 24, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > So a couple of drunken rednecks see a black guy go running past their house and their solution is to get their guns, get in the pickup, and go confront him.
> ...


Lol he’s a democrat they set the narrative ha


----------



## beagle9 (May 24, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Conservatives and some Democrats of all races believe in the justice system no matter how flawed it can be sometimes, and they (those that agree in this way), don't have agitators in their name stirring up bullcrap nor do they believe in agitators stirring up bullcrap in their name such as with (mob rule through chaos and anarchy),based on quick assumptions and lies in an attempt to overthrow that justice system in which they believe..

Hard to believe that their are still people that are in (like mindedness), and are Christian's for whom are still being persecuted, and people who are still being attacked based upon their skin color, their ideologies, their belief systems etc, and yet they still believe in the justice system with all it's flaws because they know the human aspect involved in it all, but they still do believe in it for all involved, "thank God". 

They aren't fooled by the games and tricks that are played by those attempting to highjack the system to bring about results that aren't anywhere near what justice should look like in the end of it all.

The Conservatives and some Democrats don't think that every case is somehow subject to special considerations always being based upon (the color part of it), and not instead being based strictly on the facts in the case..


----------



## beagle9 (May 24, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Ok, for you.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 24, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


If your the jury, based on what you saw, that’s it.. is he guilty of murder?


----------



## beagle9 (May 24, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> "Jogging" out of Walmart with 65" TV.


Yes, these things definitely hurt the case for Arbery because of the patterns of criminal activity he alledgedly has been involved in, and it could bring about a lighter rebuke in regards to the community citizen's attempting to detain the alledged burglar if in fact he was attempting to leave the area of a crime scene in which he was involved in prior to the blunderous events that happened next.

No matter, the lessons learned here is that you "DON'T BE THE HEROES, AND TAKE THE LAW INTO YOUR OWN HANDS". HUGE MISTAKE emphasis on the word MISTAKE.

HOPE everyone learns from these things.


----------



## beagle9 (May 24, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Who is guilty of murder ?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 24, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Seriously?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 24, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > "Jogging" out of Walmart with 65" TV.
> ...



Greg McMichael as a former policeman had been appointed by the police as the point man or the man to go to regarding all the reports of trespassing at the home under construction....thus he had official sanction to be involved and thus your accusation he was taking the law into his own hands is ridiculous.

Even without his status as a former policeman and being officially tagged as the go to man in this case, just as a private citizen if one has reason to believe there is a criminal running down the street and in fact yo see him with your own eyes in front of your house it is certainly not illegal to follow the suspect in order to help the police apprehend the suspect. 

You seem to want to give criminals more rights than law abiding citizens.









						Ahmaud Arbery case: Texts suggest Georgia police enlisted help from suspect months before shooting, report says
					

The investigation into the murder of Ahmaud Arbery grows increasingly complicated as new conflicts arise.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 24, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



When you take a life while engaged in self defense it is not called murder but justifiable homicide.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 24, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > "Jogging" out of Walmart with 65" TV.
> ...



I think you do not have a good grasp on this case.  Either one believes in self defense or one does not.  

I assume you have watched the video?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 24, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > "Jogging" out of Walmart with 65" TV.
> ...



Case for Arbery?   Arbery is dead.  What we should be talking about is the political persecution of the McMichaels and the outrageous behavior of the media in this case.  Such as not telling the truth and making inflammatory statements that have incited and agitated the black community.

You are off kilter regarding this case.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 24, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



How anyone can watch the video and not see Arbery comitting assault is beyond me.


----------



## Polishprince (May 24, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...





Arbery is a Sacred Cow in this country , the libs will persecute you regardless of what they do.

Remember how the Libs drove Paula Deen off of television for cussing out a black guy- even though the man was victimizing Deen in a home invasion at the time?   God forbid if she would have shot him.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 24, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...



The people have a right to speak out especially when the media is engaged in misrepresenting the facts to inflame the black community and bring political pressure in order to convict two innocent men....we went through all this already with George Zimmerman.  

We saw the outrageous behavior of the Federal Government and the state of Florida under pressure from Eric Holder and Obama to essentialy attempt to convict a innocent man.

Now once again we see a very similar case.  Not so much Federal Pressure at this time as it is political pressure from Atlanta, Ga. to reverse the ruling of the local authorities because of media pressure  brought to bear via inciting the black community by telling falsehoods about this case.  

The people should not only speak up about this case but there should be a huge uproar across the nation by this blatant attempt to railroad two innocent men by letting politics dominate the case.


----------



## beagle9 (May 24, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Putting the cart ahead of the horse is never the right thing to do.


Jitss617 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Seriously, you touted a rebel flag in one of your post when dealing with a case like this ??...lol... So now everyone knows who you think is either guilty, and who is not guilty based upon your photograph of the flag you posted in the context of ?? So it is known as to the the answer of what you believe, otherwise after being cornered a few times by others here in which caused you to post that flag in defiance of what they think or believe justice should look like in a case like this ?? 

It's ok though, because the investigation and the courts will have the final say, and hopefully all will be shaken out to everyone's satisfaction in the end. 

No revenge taken, and no civil war started, just good ole American justice being administered hopefully, and that's all anyone can ask for in the end.


----------



## beagle9 (May 24, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Yes, in self defence, but the case has not been vetted completely, yet you draw your conclusions on what evidence there isn't in completion of, if it has not been completely vetted yet ?? I'm not willing to complete the analysis before the completed evidence is all in, and a review of it all is given with court verdicts issued .


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 24, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Well, you are in for a long wait.


----------



## Serioususername (May 24, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> It’s true the act of continually going into that house was a provocative act,, Arbery was told not to go ! Our neighbors supposed to sit there and be terrorized?  They followed him until the cops came, he got shot


This is the first I'm hearing of the property owner telling Arbery not to go into the house. When did that happen? Because if anyone ELSE told him not to(besides the police maybe) it doesn't matter because they have about as much authority as my left toe. He didn't steal anything, no one SAW him steal anything, and because the two people involved in his death didn't see him steal anything they had no right to try and Citizens arrest him.

They should go to jail.



TheGreenHornet said:


> Greg McMichael as a former policeman had been appointed by the police as the point man or the man to go to regarding all the reports of trespassing at the home under construction....thus he had official sanction to be involved and thus your accusation he was taking the law into his own hands is ridiculous.
> 
> Even without his status as a former policeman and being officially tagged as the go to man in this case, just as a private citizen if one has reason to believe there is a criminal running down the street and in fact yo see him with your own eyes in front of your house it is certainly not illegal to follow the suspect in order to help the police apprehend the suspect.


Holy God that is not how life works, you don't get to be "Appointed go to man" and then get to do what you want outside of the law. That shit is likely illegal as all hell, but the main point is it doesn't matter if the police made him a Point of Contact because he's a NORMAL CITIZEN and has NO AUTHORITY to detain anyone unless he meets the criteria for a citizens arrest.

Until someone can prove Aubery committed a crime what the Dad and Son did is the only crime here. Because the rules of a Citizens arrest require you are aware of/have directly witnessed said crime. Trespassing? Only if the owner told him to stay away from his under construction home. Stealing? The Homeowner already said nothing was stolen and I've not seen any police report saying stolen property was recovered.

Go directly to jail.


----------



## beagle9 (May 24, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Yes, some cases are drawn out for long periods of time, and this could very well be one of those cases all due to the chaos involved in it all.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 24, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Not like a jury never gets it wrong.   You miss the point of all this....the battle for public opinion.

That is the advantage the msm has....they have the ability to spread their propaganda for and wide.  They essentially have access to every home in America.  Do you not think thus they have a huge advantage in the battle for public opinion?

However their big weakness is that people are beginning to understand how the media lies and how they have degenerated into little more than a outlet for liberal propaganda.

We who oppose the media also have a huge advantage in that we are standing up for the truth.  Though their readers far surpass ours, the truth has a way of getting out and thus that is what motivates the truth seekers.  

Thus many come on here to help spread the truth...others come on here to subvert or to try and squash the truth...again all in the name of the court of public opinion and  to influence it one way or the other.

Why someone would come on here and say it is a waste of time to talk about this and instead should just sit back and wait for the trial are severely mistaken.

People need to get involved....as has been said many times........"all that is required for  evil to triumph is for good men to do nothing".   Every little bit of truth that is put out there in the ether world helps.  To sit back and keep our mouths closed is just asking or inviting the forces  opposed to liberty and the American way to triumph.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 24, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



In truth it is a very simple case with good evidence available .  The chaos is a result of the media attempting to confuse people and spin this case into something it is not.  Right off the bat they come out with the outrageous headline of Evil white racist hunt negroes to kill......in a effort to stir up and incite the black community to get all agitated and bring political pressure to bear on the politicians in Atlanta to take control and reverse a legitimate investigation by the local authorities.   George Zimmerman case all over again.

Thus the real issue or the most important issue of this case is one of corrupt politicians caving into media pressure and a dishonest media performing as usual.   Covering up the truth the best they can and constantly spinning and distorting the facts of the case to try and divide America.....that is what really needs to be addressed.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 24, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> it is certainly not illegal to follow the suspect


Let’s cut the crap that the gunmen were just following the jogger. They had firearms and used them in an effort to try to detain the jogger and prevent his movement. 

when they parked on the road holding the deadly weapons the were committing aggravated assault.

This scene is aggravated assault according to Georgia Law and it is a felony no matter what the jogger did or didnt do.


----------



## beagle9 (May 24, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Good read, and agreeable, just as long as we all don't get caught up in someone's game to also push an unworkable agenda because of their own personal biases and beliefs.


----------



## beagle9 (May 24, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Why the delay of the case for months, and a trial or hearing not set in the normal time period if it is an easy case ?


----------



## beagle9 (May 24, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > it is certainly not illegal to follow the suspect
> ...


Maybe not a jogger ? It's not aggravated assault until the act of assault is committed, and then that is determined not by the men holding guns in their possession, but by what means did they use the guns, and by what means did the situation either be it caused or not caused lead up to them using the guns ?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 24, 2020)

Serioususername said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > It’s true the act of continually going into that house was a provocative act,, Arbery was told not to go ! Our neighbors supposed to sit there and be terrorized?  They followed him until the cops came, he got shot
> ...



You seem unaware that no citizens arrest was even made.   Arguments can be made till the cows come home regarding whether or not they had a legal right to make a citizens arrest. 

Greg McMichaels...the father did say or at least was reported as saying they "intended to make a Citizens Arrest" yet no such arrest was made.  That is something that is being used by the leftwingers to divert attention from the truth of this case.


*arrest*

Also found in: Thesaurus, Medical, Legal, Acronyms, Idioms, Encyclopedia, Wikipedia.
Related to arrest: arresting
*ar·rest*
(ə-rĕst′)
_v._ *ar·rest·ed*, *ar·rest·ing*, *ar·rests*
_v.tr._

To seize and hold under the authority of law.
To capture and hold briefly 
_n._
The act of detaining in legal custody: the arrest of a criminal suspect. The state of being so detained: a suspect under arrest.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 24, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



The political authorities in Atlanta fear riots may break out in this majority black city...thus they want to slow everything down and give the blacks time to  cool off as they have been led astray and are agitated due to media propaganda designed to do just that.

Thus they are motivated to slow this case down as much as possible.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 24, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



The only assault in this case was when Ahmaud attacked Travis. 

Unfortunately in this case just like in the Zimmerman case lots of folks who have little or no understanding of the law or the facts of the case come on the boards and give their personal opinions like that carries some weight....just clogging up the board with nonsense.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 24, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


What’s wrong with the flag in regards to this case?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 24, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> It's not aggravated assault until the act of assault is committed, and then that is determined not by the men holding guns in their possession, but by what means did they use the guns, and by what means did the situation either be it caused or not caused lead up to them using the guns ?



What you wrote is not true according to Georgia Law:


in OCGA 16-5-20?

A person commits the offense of simple assault when he or she either: or

Commits an act *which places another in reasonable apprehension of immediately receiving a violent injury.*

What circumstances transform simple assault into aggravated assault?

The presence of any one of the following conditions will make assault *aggravated:*

2. *Use of deadly weapon *or any object, device, or instrument which is likely to or actually does result in serious bodily injury.
*Actual injury is not required. *Mere possibility that serious injury would result from the use of deadly weapon, object, device, or instrument is enough. The “deadly” nature or character of a weapon is determined by the jury. Any “object, device, or instrument” that has the potential of being used offensively against a person can be considered an instrument of aggression.









						Basics Of Aggravated Assault In Georgia
					

The Official Code of Georgia Annotated (OCGA) 16-5-21(b) states that a person commits the offense of aggravated assault when he or she assaults:   	With intent




					bixonlaw.com
				





I don’t believe an argument can be made that two white men displaying deadly weapons and a third white man using his car to block and detain an unarmed black man jogging down a street *did not place*  the jogger in _*reasonable apprehension of immediately receiving a violent injury.*_

Standing in the road with a shotgun as shown below  fits the definition of aggravated assault in Georgia Law.





and the gunmen cannot claim self defense when they are in the act of committing a felony,


----------



## Jitss617 (May 24, 2020)

Serioususername said:


> This is the first I'm hearing of the property owner telling Arbery not to go into the house.


The property owner was telling neighbors ppl were entering his property, he got a camera, he told the police Because the police deputized McMichaels as a neighborhood watch.. Get informed before you post 


Serioususername said:


> Until someone can prove Aubery committed a crime


seriously? Why was he caught running out of the house with a hammer?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 24, 2020)

theHawk said:


> These people can’t be reasoned with. There is VIDEO evidence of this thug WALKING, not “jogging”, until he bolts up the driveway into the house. There is VIDEO evidence of him trespassing inside.



It is not uncommon for people to take a break while they are jogging and walk for a spell.









						Walk Breaks While Running
					

Should you take walk breaks while running? Read on to discover the many benefits of taking walk breaks while running.




					www.thepeacefulrunner.com


----------



## Jitss617 (May 24, 2020)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > These people can’t be reasoned with. There is VIDEO evidence of this thug WALKING, not “jogging”, until he bolts up the driveway into the house. There is VIDEO evidence of him trespassing inside.
> ...


And go in to a house Travis told him it wise to stay out of?? Then run like you stole something? Lol


----------



## texmaster (May 24, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > it is certainly not illegal to follow the suspect
> ...



So we've got another liberal who can't read.

No one pointed guns at your thief until he attacked so stop lying about what happened.

And no one even attempted to detain him.  Be smart enough to actually know what words mean.

*Definition of detain*

transitive verb
1*: *to hold or keep in or as if in custodydetained by the police for questioning


You can't detain someone by never moving towards them Genius.

Your thief attacked under zero threat to his life.  ZERO.   The video proves it.  He committed aggravated assault according to the law and  deserved every bullet he got for it.

And for God's sake learn the law.

(a) A person commits the offense of aggravated assault when he or she assaults:

(1) With intent to murder, to rape, or to rob;
(2) With a deadly weapon or with any object, device, or instrument which, when used offensively against a person, is likely to or actually does result in serious bodily injury;
(3) With any object, device, or instrument which, when used offensively against a person, is likely to or actually does result in strangulation; or
(4) A person or persons without legal justification by discharging a firearm from within a motor vehicle toward a person or persons.

Never did either man  point or raise their weapon towards your thief until he attacked.

But go ahead, quote the part of the law of agg assault and the actions on video taken by either men that justifies it against your thief.

All your liberal buddies so far have tucked their tail between their legs when  challenged.   I doubt you will be any different.


----------



## texmaster (May 24, 2020)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > These people can’t be reasoned with. There is VIDEO evidence of this thug WALKING, not “jogging”, until he bolts up the driveway into the house. There is VIDEO evidence of him trespassing inside.
> ...



Yes.   Runners routinely rest by trespassing into other people's houses.  Especially those with a criminal record.

Are you for real?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 24, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> And go in to a house Travis told him it wise to stay out of?? Then run like you stole something? Lol



Where is the evidence (or link) of how fast he was running?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 24, 2020)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > And go in to a house Travis told him it wise to stay out of?? Then run like you stole something? Lol
> ...


Lol there is a video of him running from
The house damn girl get informed


----------



## Meathead (May 24, 2020)

texmaster said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Maybe "Arbery Jogging" could be a new Olympic sport: Jog - Case - Haul Ass. You know, like that ski - shoot thing.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 24, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I guess she will say the McMichaels are guilty because they didn't have a time watch on how fast the suspect was running.....Greg McMichaels did say that as he was going by his house that the suspect was "hauling ass"  meaning running fast.

That is something else a lot of posters miss, that the suspect started haulng ass the moment the neighbor came out and called 911.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 24, 2020)

Meathead said:


> texmaster said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


  LMAO.....


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 24, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


And you can't claim self-defense when you initiated the confrontation.

How much sense does it make when you have to arm yourself because you don't know whether the person you're intending on confronting is armed or not?  And they were so convinced [erroneously] that Arbery was armed that they rolled him over after he lay dead on the ground to see if he had a gun in his hand which he did not [bummer].

Sounds to me they were hoping he was armed to give them an excuse to shoot him and that Greg McMichael was jonsing for his glory days as a cop when he had the authority to chase down bad guys and ruin their day by arresting them.  Well most of the time.  At least on those days when his powers to arrest hadn't been revoked.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 24, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Your excuse for Arbery doesn’t make sense,, the video shows him attacking Travis,, with a shot gun in his hand, was he supposed to freeze and hand him the gun? Why didn’t Arbery demand he put the gun down before he accelerated towards him?  There is no grey area, this was self
Defense


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 24, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


"...*IF* the offense is a felony *AND* the offender is escaping or attempting to escape, a private person may arrest him upon reasonable and probable grounds of suspicion"
What was the *FELONY* committed?

Open carry and accosting someone while openly armed are NOT the same things.  Using a firearm as a means of coercion is not lawful anywhere that I know of.  

And you do realize that this is just someone's opinion based on what they were told by the three individuals who are now the defendants in the case?  The author of this document makes reference to "witness statements", this is what I was asking you for previously.  So far I've only seen the incident report written by the police officer which is a narrative of what Gregory McMichael told him, but I've seen nothing from Travis who is the actual shooter, I wonder why they haven't published that one unless they think it might harm their case.



I don't recall at any point any one of them stating that they were in fear for their lives, have you?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 24, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Where does it say it's legal to attempt to apprehend someone WITH FORCE in either of the statutes quoted above?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 24, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


You’re not living in reality the black man ran from a dwelling that did not belong to him after he was warned to stay off of the property by Travis... why should neighbors continue to see a house continually be trespassed on,, when he was caught he ran in what I believe will be a tool he stole from the property.. but you are right the police report doesn’t say much.. and I don’t think that bodes well for Arbery


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 24, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Let me ask you something.  If it were you in this situation, would it have even crossed your mind what you would do if the person you're wanting to arrest if he fails to cooperate with you?  Other people have rights to and when you're not the police and you're attempting to force them to comply with your demands, all kinds of bad things can happen as we see in this case.

If nothing else, the McMichaels will likily be found liable for Arbery's wrongful death and it's much easier to prevail in a civil suit than a criminal one but if the family prevails in criminal court, the civil case should be a slam dunk.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 24, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


Where do you see a arrest attempt? The police officer
Was in the truck.. there was no attempt, Travis was probably going to yell something at him as he ran by.


----------



## texmaster (May 24, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...




Let's try this again with a new player.

Quote the law of agg assault or self defense and the actions McMichaels took on the video that justifies your thief attacking.


Every single liberal so far has run from this challenge.  Will you as well?


----------



## texmaster (May 24, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Its amazing the stupidity of liberals on this topic using words like chased down and detained when neither apply.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 24, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Because there is a right way to do things and a wrong way to do things and grabbing a shotgun, jumping in your truck along with your buddies, chasing down a "suspect", confronting him while armed with a shotgun is the WRONG way to go about resolving the issue.

They could have followed him and kept him in site until the police caught up with them.  Why was this not a viable option?

And why are you referring to Arbery as "the black man" when you know his name?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 24, 2020)

texmaster said:


> Yes. Runners routinely rest by trespassing into other people's houses. Especially those with a criminal record.
> 
> Are you for real?



Trespassing is a good deal more common than people being run down by gun-toting vigilantes. Although, if the McMichaels aren't punished, that could change.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 24, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


I disagree,, the neighbors were all on high alert, to the point police told English to call McMichaels if it keeps happening. The guns are tool for protection, you can’t infringe on that.. sorry Arbery felt uncomfortable maybe he should have listed to Travis the last time he broke in


----------



## Jitss617 (May 24, 2020)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> texmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. Runners routinely rest by trespassing into other people's houses. Especially those with a criminal record.
> ...


Fake news


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 24, 2020)

You have got to be crazed to chase someone down with a gun.


----------



## texmaster (May 24, 2020)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> texmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. Runners routinely rest by trespassing into other people's houses. Especially those with a criminal record.
> ...



Another completely unsupported claim without a shred of fact to back you once again.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 24, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > texmaster said:
> ...



Fake reply


----------



## texmaster (May 24, 2020)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> You have got to be crazed to chase someone down with a gun.



Which never happened here.   No facts whatsoever support your lies.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 24, 2020)

texmaster said:


> Another completely unsupported claim without a shred of fact to back you once again.



Trespassing happens every day. How often do we see armed vigilantes running around?


----------



## texmaster (May 24, 2020)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> texmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Another completely unsupported claim without a shred of fact to back you once again.
> ...



You claimed trespassing was common with runners.  That was a lie and you can't admit it.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 24, 2020)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> texmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Another completely unsupported claim without a shred of fact to back you once again.
> ...


More fake news


----------



## Meathead (May 24, 2020)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> texmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Another completely unsupported claim without a shred of fact to back you once again.
> ...


How often do we see thugs attacking "vigilantes"?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 24, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> I guess she will say the McMichaels are guilty because they didn't have a time watch on how fast the suspect was running.....Greg McMichaels did say that as he was going by his house that the suspect was "hauling ass" meaning running fast.



You cannot count on McMichael to be objective. Of course, he would exaggerate.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 24, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Do you mind citing the source of that document you posted last, it would be nice to know who the author is.

In any case the document you posted last cited two laws - the one on Georgia State's citizen's arrest and the one on open carry.  I can only presume that the reason for citing these specific laws is because the McMichaels in their "witness" statements told the police that the reason they were pursuing Arbery was so that they could perform a citizen's arrest.  And the person who wrote the report used the text of the laws, even though he didn't interpret them properly to justify their decision to not arrest or charge the individuals who are now the defendants in the case.

But to answer your questions, I never said *I *saw them (in the video) attempt an arrest, that's the reason THEY gave for chasing him, however if they weren't attempting an arrest or planning one what other reason could there be for Travis to have been standing in the road with a shotgun to confront Arbery?

And Gregory McMichael was no longer a police officer at the time of this shooting.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 24, 2020)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > I guess she will say the McMichaels are guilty because they didn't have a time watch on how fast the suspect was running.....Greg McMichaels did say that as he was going by his house that the suspect was "hauling ass" meaning running fast.
> ...


lol hahahah


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 24, 2020)

Meathead said:


> How often do we see thugs attacking "vigilantes"?



How often do we see people mischaracterized as "thugs"?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 24, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


We all are police officers if we witness a crime. And no I forgot it was 2 weeks ago


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 24, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You disagree with what?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 24, 2020)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > How often do we see thugs attacking "vigilantes"?
> ...


Lol This guy has a clear history of being a thug we have videos of him being arrested, stealing tv’s, tell cops to F off.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 24, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


And herein lies the problem.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 24, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


With what you wrote


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 24, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Lol This guy has a clear history of being a thug we have videos of him being arrested, stealing tv’s, tell cops to F off.



That's not for you to decide.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 24, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You disagree that there is a right way and a wrong way to do things?

And you never responded when I asked previously what felony had been committed, please let me know if you find one.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 24, 2020)

texmaster said:


> And no one even attempted to detain him.



That’s not what the District Attorney wrote when he said there was no probable cause to arrest the men who were making a citizen’s arrest when one of the gunmen was attacked by the suspect.

So were the police and everybody lying to investigators and somehow you know that?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 24, 2020)

texmaster said:


> And for God's sake learn the law.



I did and posted this earlier.


in OCGA 16-5-20?

A person commits the offense of simple assault when he or she either: or

Commits an act _which places another in reasonable apprehension of immediately receiving a violent injury._

What circumstances transform simple assault into aggravated assault?

The presence of any one of the following conditions will make assault aggravated:

2. Use of deadly weapon or any object, device, or instrument which is likely to or actually does result in serious bodily injury.
Actual injury is not required. Mere possibility that serious injury would result from the use of deadly weapon, object, device, or instrument is enough. The “deadly” nature or character of a weapon is determined by the jury. Any “object, device, or instrument” that has the potential of being used offensively against a person can be considered an instrument of aggression.”


I don’t believe an argument can be made that two white men displaying deadly weapons and a third white man using his car to block and detain an unarmed black man jogging down a street did not place the jogger in _reasonable apprehension of immediately receiving a violent injury._

Standing in the road with a shotgun as shown below fits the definition of aggravated assault in Georgia Law.







and the gunmen cannot claim self defense when they are in the act of committing a felony,


----------



## Jitss617 (May 24, 2020)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol This guy has a clear history of being a thug we have videos of him being arrested, stealing tv’s, tell cops to F off.
> ...


Are you going to stop me lol


----------



## Jitss617 (May 24, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


I think they handled it the American way, we aren’t changing it because your feelings are hurt. And A dwelling occupied unoccupied or vacant if your intentions are to steal you are committing a felony under Georgia law and if you are caught you can B stop by citizens for citizens arrest... Read the fucking law I fucking gave it to you do you have any more fucking stupid questions


----------



## Meathead (May 24, 2020)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > How often do we see thugs attacking "vigilantes"?
> ...


You mean Big Mike and Trayvon?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 24, 2020)

texmaster said:


> No one pointed guns at your thief until he attacked so stop lying about what happened.



You are the liar actually unless you can post a video that shows both of the gunmen and the position of their weapons at all times during the chase up to the point that the first shot was fired.

it’s not conclusive but I can see the shadows under the truck what looks to be a gun barrel pointed at a person with an extended left arm.




I’m not claiming this is proof TravisM fired at Arbery before the  jogger could reach the barrel in the split second when it went off.

I’m saying it is a lie when you claim you know that TravisM never pointed the shotgun at the jogger before the first shot.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 24, 2020)

People of color never want to be held accountable for what they do nor do they want their cousins held accountable.

They think the white man owe them.

Let me ask all the colored folk on here, would you rather live in Africa or America?

Yet to hear them talk they just got it oh so bad here in America.  When in fact we know they have it better here than their cousins have it anywhere in the world.  In no nation on earth are people of that persuasion given more than here in America.  Hard working, good and decent white people work very hard to support black people but they bite the hands that feed them.   Ever heard a black thank a farmer?   Blacks think groceries magically appear at the local walmart...have no idea how hard whites work to produce all the stuff they get for free.

Despite all the free stuff White People give them they still want more.   Nope, they are never satisfied always want more and more.

Our big mistake was allowing them to become citizens.  They been working against America ever since.

If the blacks are so innocent, never committ a crime, then why are jour ails overrun with them?

When the pilgrims first arrived on these shores they had a problem with rich elite type people from the upper class in England not wanting to work, and in fact expected to just sit back relax and let others support them.  Thus the colonists made a rule.    He who does not work, does not eat.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 24, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> texmaster said:
> 
> 
> > No one pointed guns at your thief until he attacked so stop lying about what happened.
> ...


You see a shadow and hear things ok


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 24, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> People of color never want to be held accountable for what they do nor do they want their cousins held accountable.
> 
> They think the white man owe them.
> 
> ...



Keep talkiin’ racist.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 24, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Judge not, lest ye be judged.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 24, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > People of color never want to be held accountable for what they do nor do they want their cousins held accountable.
> ...


He’s being honest.. why can’t we have a honest conversation about race?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 24, 2020)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


Evidence speaks for its self


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 24, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > People of color never want to be held accountable for what they do nor do they want their cousins held accountable.
> ...



Everyone is racistl   None more so than blacks.  Even Blacks say blacks are the most racist.  We all know that.

More proof of why multi-racialism does not work.

by Frank Borzellieri



			https://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=AwrEeR6Bz8peLgUAsxkPxQt.;_ylu=X3oDMTEyZDgyZ2s5BGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDQzAwOTZfMQRzZWMDc3I-/RV=2/RE=1590378498/RO=10/RU=https%3a%2f%2fwww.amren.com%2fnews%2f2019%2f12%2fbernhard-goetz-white-self-defense-black-crime%2f/RK=2/RS=f53xN1z70hnfLpWnbFE5xRhj_bY-
		





			https://www.returnofkings.com/59295/are-black-people-more-racist-than-white-people


----------



## Serioususername (May 24, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Greg McMichael as a former policeman had been appointed by the police as the point man or the man to go to regarding all the reports of trespassing at the home under construction....thus he had official sanction to be involved and thus your accusation he was taking the law into his own hands is ridiculous.
> 
> Even without his status as a former policeman and being officially tagged as the go to man in this case, just as a private citizen if one has reason to believe there is a criminal running down the street and in fact yo see him with your own eyes in front of your house it is certainly not illegal to follow the suspect in order to help the police apprehend the suspect.





TheGreenHornet said:


> Serioususername said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


The point is they were trying to make a citizens arrest, by his own words, and in the process the murdered him. So far as we know at the moment. If they weren't trying to make a citizens arrest they should have stayed in the house, and they shouldn't have been trying to do that in the first place. So they should have stayed in the house ANYWAY.



Jitss617 said:


> The property owner was telling neighbors ppl were entering his property, he got a camera, he told the police Because the police deputized McMichaels as a neighborhood watch.. Get informed before you post


They didn't deputize him at all, where are you GETTING this stuff. I've read some officer told somebody that the dad is someone you can contact to deal with this or something. Which isn't deputizing him. Do you have a link that I can read this nonesense from? Anyway



> seriously? Why was he caught running out of the house with a hammer?


Except he wasn't caught running out of the house with a hammer. No video shows him stealing anything from the house or leaving the house with anything.



> And go in to a house Travis told him it wise to stay out of?? Then run like you stole something? Lol


Travis doesn't own squat so him saying stay out doesn't mean squat. The owner has to tell him, so he wasn't trespassing.


----------



## texmaster (May 24, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> texmaster said:
> 
> 
> > And no one even attempted to detain him.
> ...



I could care less what an attention whore DA claims when the video proves no one even approached him.

Go ahead, explain how you can detain someone by never approaching the person?  I'd love to hear this fantasy.


----------



## Mr Natural (May 24, 2020)

What it boils down to is this:

There’s a couple of cracker assholes trying to make some kind of point.  And now they face the possibility of spending the rest of their lives in jail.

Was it worth it?  Probably not.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 24, 2020)

Serioususername said:


> and in the process the murdered him


Wtf do you see a murder? Lol a murder has to be premeditated.. they are in the phone with the cops. Stop your fake news


Serioususername said:


> They didn't deputize


I think the did.. why would a cop tell the owner to go to the cop for help??


Serioususername said:


> Except he wasn't caught running out of the house with a hammer.


I see a hammer in the video I post 1,000 pics of it.


Serioususername said:


> Travis doesn't own squat so him saying stay out doesn't mean squat. The owner has to tell him, so he wasn't trespassing.


Well you aren’t a good neighbor.. I would tell them if I saw them in Marty’s House..


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 24, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


That's not the American way and why are you cursing at me?

And why do you think my feelings are hurt?  This is the way you attempt to get to know someone?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 24, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


Any more questions?


----------



## Serioususername (May 24, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Wtf do you see a murder? Lol a murder has to be premeditated.. they are in the phone with the cops. Stop your fake news


Fine, they manslaughter'd him, the point is they unlawfully ended his life. Stop trying to split hairs for edge points.



> I think the did.. why would a cop tell the owner to go to the cop for help??


Because their a bunch of dumbshit good ol' boys who are friends. You're not freaking magically granted police authority because an Officer tells people to talk to you. You're granted Police Authority when you're an officer...which neither were. One was retired, but retired pilots don't just walk onto an Airforce base and hop in an F-16 either.



> I see a hammer in the video I post 1,000 pics of it.


A hammer where? when? I haven't seen the picture. And I know the owner said nothing was stolen. 



> Well you aren’t a good neighbor.. I would tell them if I saw them in Marty’s House..


It doesn't matter, Travis telling him to stay out doesn't meet the criteria for it to be considered trespassing.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 24, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Any more questions?





NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Yep, what felony was comittted?


----------



## texmaster (May 24, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> texmaster said:
> 
> 
> > And for God's sake learn the law.
> ...




Which means nothing if you don't cite what was on video that meets that criteria and you still haven't.



> What circumstances transform simple assault into aggravated assault?
> 
> The presence of any one of the following conditions will make assault aggravated:
> 
> 2. Use of deadly weapon or any object, device, or instrument which is likely to or actually does result in serious bodily injury.



which NEVER happened until they were attacked.   I see you are still running away from citing any actual examples from the video that support you.


> Actual injury is not required. Mere possibility that serious injury would result from the use of deadly weapon, object, device, or instrument is enough. The “deadly” nature or character of a weapon is determined by the jury. Any “object, device, or instrument” that has the potential of being used offensively against a person can be considered an instrument of aggression.”



Still quoting the law without being able to cite what actions we see on the video that support your lie here.   And the saga continues.



> I don’t believe an argument can be made that two white men displaying deadly weapons and a third white man using his car to block and detain an unarmed black man jogging down a street did not place the jogger in _reasonable apprehension of immediately receiving a violent injury._



Ah more ignorance of the laws in Georgia.  Let me break it down for you.

#1 Displaying weapons in Georgia is LEGAL.   Its called open carry.   At least try to pretend you've read up on the law.

#2
*de•tain dĭ-tān′*
*►*


transitive verb
To keep from proceeding; delay or retard.
transitive verb
To keep in custody or confinement.
transitive verb
To retain or withhold (payment or property, for example).

Do you see that chuckles?   At no time did either man impede this thief from continuing on his way.   He  went around  the car with multiple directions wide open to him including straight ahead with no one approaching him whatsoever.  And what did he do?  He attacked which actually IS aggravated assault by the thief.   So spin me another line of BS that he could possibly be in fear for his life knowing the law and the facts.  Go ahead.  Dance for us.

#3 thinking your argument is improving by identifying the race of the two men only proves you're a racist.



> Standing in the road with a shotgun as shown below fits the definition of aggravated assault in Georgia Law.



100% lie and I challenge you to cite the part of the law that states standing in the road armed is the definition of aggravated assault.

If you are just going to outright lie about the law this is going to be even easier than it already is.




> and the gunmen cannot claim self defense when they are in the act of committing a felony,



LOL  You don't even know what a felony is much less claim they committed one.

Having a weapon in the open is LEGAL in Georgia.  Its only aggravated assault if its used in an offensive way which was never done until he attacked them.

Go ahead, show us any part of the video where they raised their weapons at him before your thief attacked.

Let's see it since you love your screenshots so much.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 24, 2020)

Serioususername said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Greg McMichael as a former policeman had been appointed by the police as the point man or the man to go to regarding all the reports of trespassing at the home under construction....thus he had official sanction to be involved and thus your accusation he was taking the law into his own hands is ridiculous.
> ...


----------



## Jitss617 (May 24, 2020)

Serioususername said:


> Fine, they manslaughter'd him, the point is they unlawfully ended his life. Stop trying to split hairs for edge points.


I can’t give you manslaughter, because he didn’t have a opinion, it was self defense, the boy Committed suicide


Serioususername said:


> Because their a bunch of dumbshit good ol' boys who are friends. You're not freaking magically granted police authority because an Officer tells people to talk to you. You're granted Police Authority when you're an officer...which neither were. One was retired, but retired pilots don't just walk onto an Airforce base and hop in an F-16 either.


but it’s going to sound good in court lol hehe


Serioususername said:


> A hammer where? when? I haven't seen the picture. And I know the owner said nothing was stolen.


the equipment belonged to the construction workers not the home owner. 






Serioususername said:


> It doesn't matter, Travis telling him to stay out doesn't meet the criteria for it to be considered trespassing.


Doesn’t matter, they just followed him until the cops came, but Arbery attacked Travis .. game over


----------



## Jitss617 (May 24, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


Entering a dwelling with the intent to steal


----------



## Polishprince (May 24, 2020)

What this case is all about is a case of justified homicide, as determined by at least 2 teams of law enforcement specialists.   And then, an edited video goes online and viral.  Libs get enraged, around the world,  politicians order the shooters indicted even though experts had already determined it to be a Good Shooting.

Now, there will be a trial, and like the Zimmerman case, Fred Gay case in Baltimore, and so many others, the accused will be found Innocent as New Born Babes.   Libs will get enraged again, they may or may not schedule a riot to teach the people of Brunswick something.


----------



## texmaster (May 24, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> What this case is all about is a case of justified homicide, as determined by at least 2 teams of law enforcement specialists.   And then, an edited video goes online and viral.  Libs get enraged, around the world,  politicians order the shooters indicted even though experts had already determined it to be a Good Shooting.
> 
> Now, there will be a trial, and like the Zimmerman case, Fred Gay case in Baltimore, and so many others, the accused will be found Innocent as New Born Babes.   Libs will get enraged again, they may or may not schedule a riot to teach the people of Brunswick something.




Exactly.  It boils down to what happened in the video.   I  do love the liberals obsession with what they believed happened off camera and pretending things we can't prove happened make this thief's aggravated assault on McMichaels justified when they can't point to a single thing on the video where the law states it justified this thug to be in fear for his life.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 24, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Serioususername said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



The problem with your reasoning is that it is not pertinent to this case.  It does not matter whether the black mental case stole anything or not.  It is documented on video that he assaulted Travis McMichaels....do you think any white juror will not be able to see that?

That is all the defense team has to do really, just show the video.  Tell the jurors watch the video, watch the video.  The video tells the story.

Nothing that happened and specifically nothing that happened to Ahmaud(sounds muslim) that justified him to assault Travis.

Yet on here many are trying to comp;licate the case.  Just to have something to argue about.   Look folks this is a very simple case.

Did the black criminal with a history of crime and mental illness assault Travis McMichaels who is white with no record of criminal activity, no record of ever being arrested for anything, no record of mental illness whatsoever.

All the defense team has to do is convince the jury that beyond a reasonable doubt that occurred and thus that Travis a upstanding, decent white man was legally justified to use lethal force to save his life and or prevent grievious bodily injury.

A no brainer.....but these tired old circular arguments we are seeing on here are a waste of board space.

There is no white jury in their right mind that will send two innocent white men to jail just because the media thinks they should.
Now there is a possibility of there being a hung jury if there are too many blacks on the jury and one would be too many since they let their bias interfere  with sound judgement.

Blacks are notorious for making poor jurors.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 24, 2020)

texmaster said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > What this case is all about is a case of justified homicide, as determined by at least 2 teams of law enforcement specialists.   And then, an edited video goes online and viral.  Libs get enraged, around the world,  politicians order the shooters indicted even though experts had already determined it to be a Good Shooting.
> ...



Exactly....if he had been in fear of his life he would not have kept running towards the truck and the white men who were parked far ahead of him....he could have run in a hundred different directions.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 24, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> What this case is all about is a case of justified homicide, as determined by at least 2 teams of law enforcement specialists.   And then, an edited video goes online and viral.  Libs get enraged, around the world,  politicians order the shooters indicted even though experts had already determined it to be a Good Shooting.
> 
> Now, there will be a trial, and like the Zimmerman case, Fred Gay case in Baltimore, and so many others, the accused will be found Innocent as New Born Babes.   Libs will get enraged again, they may or may not schedule a riot to teach the people of Brunswick something.



If they riot and burn down Atlanta....that would not be much of a loss anyhow.... MOSTLY BLACK TOWN.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 24, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Lol This guy has a clear history of being a thug we have videos of him being arrested, stealing tv’s, tell cops to F off.



Arbery wasn't even sentenced to any jail time. Wow, a "thug" that has hardly spent a day in jail.









						Newly released video shows Ahmaud Arbery arrest from 2017 shoplifting attempt
					

Newly released footage shows the arrest of Ahmaud Arbery after a suspected shoplifting attempt at a Walmart in Brunswick, Georgia, on December 1, 2017. An Atlanta defense attorney says the new video of that incident is irrelevant.




					www.fox5atlanta.com
				




Arbery later pleaded guilty and received first offender status, which mean no jail time and 5 years probation.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 24, 2020)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol This guy has a clear history of being a thug we have videos of him being arrested, stealing tv’s, tell cops to F off.
> ...


lol


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 24, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


As evidenced by what?  The homeowner has gone on record saying nothing was stolen and I've already pointed out that it's not possible for you or them to *know *his intent, you can only infer or surmise it and if the physical evidence bears this out then you've made your case. So if this was true, why have we not  heard about the police having recovered whatever item Arbery is alleged by you to have stolen?

And have you not seen the video of various people stopping by that house that was under construction and looking around, including some kids?  Should they all have been subjected to an armed confrontation, interrogation & citizen's arrest as well?  And even with all those other people stopping by to take a look at the construction site, remember, the homeowner said nothing was missing from the site.  Additionally the only police report filed in the months preceding the shooting involved the theft of a firearm from one of Gregory McMichael's vehicles.  The stupidity of a former law enforcement officer leaving a firearm in his vehicle is deserving of a thread all of it's own.


----------



## Mr Natural (May 24, 2020)

I wish I could say I feel sorry for these two assholes but I don’t.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 24, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


You are being reported for spamming the board.....you keep posting the same crap over and over.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 24, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


He’s right you keep repeating the same garbage. The information is out there for you , or it’s been answered.. any more questions?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 24, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> I wish I could say I feel sorry for these two assholes but I don’t.


What makes you think anyone cares what your opinion is?  Don't get me wrong.  Eveyone is entitled to an opinion.  Yet opinions are like assholes.   Everyone has one.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 24, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> I wish I could say I feel sorry for these two assholes but I don’t.


Let’s hope you never have to defend yourself against a black person because you just threw your rights away


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 24, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I could say I feel sorry for these two assholes but I don’t.
> ...



He is one of the clueless.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 24, 2020)

Time to end this thread............the long lines are starting to appear and the circular arguments are .a waste of board space.

More than enough evidence to convince any potential juror that Travis in defense of his life was entitled to use lethal force.  Case Closed  run along boys and girls.


----------



## Mr Natural (May 24, 2020)

Well,  maybes the McMichaels will luck out and find some goober attorney willing to represent them pro bono.

If not,  they’re looking at giving away their life savings for some stupid stunt.

No sympathy here.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 24, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Well,  maybes the McMichaels will luck out and find some goober attorney willing to represent them pro bono.
> 
> If not,  they’re looking at giving away their life savings for some stupid stunt.
> 
> No sympathy here.


Looks like they are in for a pay day! From the GBI, cnn, and Arberys mother


----------



## Polishprince (May 24, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Well,  maybes the McMichaels will luck out and find some goober attorney willing to represent them pro bono.
> 
> If not,  they’re looking at giving away their life savings for some stupid stunt.
> 
> No sympathy here.




Someone might have been subject to False Arrest, based up  a stunt by the liberal media to build up ratings, and all you can say is "tough shit"?


----------



## beagle9 (May 24, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


That's understandable, but also to get to the truth that lay within every aspect of the case in which is what most are hoping for right ?? A truth that will satisfy all curiosity, and satisfy all the true believers in law and order in every case brought. Do the right thing, and 99.9% of the people are ok with the outcomes.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 24, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOL


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 24, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 24, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


None at the moment that you have the ability to answer.  Or refute, but let me think on it a bit, I might be able to come up with something although I doubt you all will like them any better than my other ones.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 24, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


Your just circling,, the video is clear, ran from a house when caught, attacked when confronted


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 24, 2020)

texmaster said:


> #1 Displaying weapons in Georgia is LEGAL. Its called open carry. At least try to pretend you've read up on the law.



yes, but you cannot commit simple assault with your weapon. 

It was simple assault when the three white men committed an act which placed a black man who was jogging in reasonable apprehension of immediately receiving a violent injury.” Right here is all the video evidence required to press charges for simple assault in Georgia.


Simple assault becomes a felony, (aggravated assault) when a firearms are displayed when trying to stop a jogger from running his intended route.

and when the victim of aggravated assault is killed it automatically becomes murder because it occurred during a felony. The intent, motive and question of self-defense is not relevant in this case. Arbery’s visit on Private property just before he was killed is not relevant to the crimes of aggravated assault and murder during the commission of a felony.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 24, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Well,  maybes the McMichaels will luck out and find some goober attorney willing to represent them pro bono.
> 
> If not,  they’re looking at giving away their life savings for some stupid stunt.
> 
> No sympathy here.



Zimmerman had no problem getting donations for his defense team....neither will the McMichaels ....in fact they should find it easier as they are more of a reputable family....father being former lawer enforcement.

I doubt if you have followed the discussion but the fact is the police had made the father the go to connection to those complaing about tresspassers in that neighborhood.

Any good citizen should be motivated to protect their neighborhood....the father sees the dude hauling ass down the street right in front of his house, recognizes him and calls the police to inform them and then begins the chase of the suspect.....something any good citizen should do....see a suspect and try and help the police catch him.

It is puzzling to me why some seem to think that is not a good thing.  Especially since the father was a former policeman devoted to caching criminals....no ignoring them. 

Exactly why do you think trying to apprehend a criminal suspect is not a good thing to do?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 24, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Unfortunately the politicians in Atlanta who are behind this overruling of the local authorities are not interested in the truth...of that you can be damn sure.  They are kowtowing to the media and the blacks....and would be perfectly willing to send innocement white men to jail to protect their careers or to enhance them....that is the said reality of these sorts of political cases......and that is what needs to be understood first....this is a political case....enabled by the media.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 24, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> texmaster said:
> 
> 
> > #1 Displaying weapons in Georgia is LEGAL. Its called open carry. At least try to pretend you've read up on the law.
> ...


Your narrative your desperately trying to create just doesn’t add up, WE HAVE A VIDEO OF THE ATTACK


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 24, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Well,  maybes the McMichaels will luck out and find some goober attorney willing to represent them pro bono.
> ...



Good point.  The poster you refer to obviously has no concern regarding the truth of this case.  He just touts his personal opinion like that has any value. 

Pc morons are dime a dozen on here and all they do is come on here and waste board space.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 24, 2020)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol This guy has a clear history of being a thug we have videos of him being arrested, stealing tv’s, tell cops to F off.
> ...



He was a mental case who took a gun to school and if he had not been spotted and apprehended who knows what he might have done or how many kids he might have killed....we see that time and again with mental cases having weapons they should not have and taking them to school and  kiilling students just for the hell of it.

He got five years probation for that which he promptly violated by committing theft and should have been in jail...and if he had been he would still be alive...but according to the former D.A. he was not locked up because someone had sympathy for him due to his mental condition...and he was quite pitiful lookng. 

The media post that picture of him all dressed up and touched up aka photo shop..... but look at how he really looked when he was confronted by the police....very pitiful looking and obviously a damaged individual aka someone not right in the head.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 24, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> It is puzzling to me why some seem to think that is not a good thing.



It has nothing to do with it being a good thing. What the do-gooders did was a felony because the black victim was not armed and was no threat to the community when three white men armed up and decided he had to be stopped and held until real police arrived.

You need learn what assault means in Georgia law.


in OCGA 16-5-20?
A person commits the offense of simple assault when he or she either: or

Commits an act which *places another in reasonable apprehension of immediately receiving a violent injury.*
What circumstances transform simple assault into *aggravated assault?*

The presence of any one of the following conditions will make assault aggravated:

*2. Use of deadly weapon or any object,*


----------



## Jitss617 (May 24, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > It is puzzling to me why some seem to think that is not a good thing.
> ...


A black taking a gun to school is not threat? Constantly breaking into a dwelling is it a cause for concern? Putting your hands down your pants pretending you have a gun the night before it’s not a cause for concern? Running with a hammer is not a cause for concern?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 24, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> He was a mental case who took a gun to school



Doesn’t matter. He had no weapon when two white men attempted to detain him with a .357 Magnum and a shotgun. They committed a felony the day Arbery died.

Two grown men commit a felony and a young man dies because of the felony. And you want to talk about what the dead ban did five years earlier.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 24, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > He was a mental case who took a gun to school
> ...


They were following someone who committed a possible felony crime


----------



## Polishprince (May 24, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > He was a mental case who took a gun to school
> ...




Apparently the detectives who first investigated the  shooting were satisfied that Mr. Arbery attacked the 2 men and that they were justified in defending themselves.     Of course, that was before the video went viral and the politicians forced the DA to file charges.

But now 12 angry men are going to see the same evidence and hear the same arguments as the first detectives saw and considered.   What makes you think that they won't see a reasonable doubt about this case?  What's changed as far as evidence?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 24, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > He was a mental case who took a gun to school
> ...



Nope....standing by your truck with a shotgun is not a felony...if so half the men in Georgia would be behind bars.  Standing in the bed of your own pickup truck with a handgun is not a felony.

Try again.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 24, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Just like in the zimmerman fiasco...the state has no case.  The media essentially by lying and mistating the facts of the case convinced a lot of easily duped people into thinking  they do unfortunately, yet  the truth will come out in the trial and the truth will prevail.

So it has been said and so it will be done.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 24, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Yes, and has been presented on here many times.....following someone is no crime....in fact you can follow anyone you so desire to  follow....again not a crime.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 24, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > It is puzzling to me why some seem to think that is not a good thing.
> ...



The fact the black suspect was not armed is meaningless.  He definitely had a proclivity to be a danger to society....his taking a  loaded weapon to school was just one example....there are others...stealing, tresspassing and who knows what else.  

Criminals  wake up every day looking to do something wrong...no doubt this black dude was involved in things that still have not come to light....it is just the nature of the beast of  the field.  

Law abiding folks have a severe lack of knowledge of criminality and criminals....criminals are deviant...unlike most..they have no moral proclivities to stop them from doing anything that they may profit from or get pleasure from...like beasts of the field no ethics to guide them and no morals to hold them back...like beasts of the field roaming around town like a wild predator, in fact even more dangerous than a  wild predator because they resemble humans....other humans make allowances for them, have pity on them, try to help them....unfortunately beasts of the field like this are beyond help.  

Hence our forefathes who were much wiser than we knew what to do with them.  They strung them up.....sometimes without bothering to wait for a trial which was not only a waste of resources but time also.  That is why so many blacks are frightened by nooses


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 24, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Hence our forefathes who were much wiser than we knew what to do with them. They strung them up.....sometimes without bothering to wait for a trial



Got your message racist.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 24, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> ....following someone is no crime....in fact you can follow anyone you so desire to follow....again not a crime.



Didnt say it was. This is not following..





The guy taking the video is following. The two armed thugs stopped on the road are comitting a felony called aggravated assault right there recorded on video for all to see.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 24, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Hence our forefathes who were much wiser than we knew what to do with them. They strung them up.....sometimes without bothering to wait for a trial
> ...


He’s talking about criminals


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 24, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Hence our forefathes who were much wiser than we knew what to do with them. They strung them up.....sometimes without bothering to wait for a trial
> ...



And dont forget  it asshole.


----------



## Polishprince (May 24, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Hence our forefathes who were much wiser than we knew what to do with them. They strung them up.....sometimes without bothering to wait for a trial
> ...




The men that Mr. Arbery had the confrontation weren't criminals in any way.   Their records were totally clean, and they were just ordinary neighborhood  busybodies.

That counts for something.

What also counts for something is that Arbery had a considerable record of violent crime and was far away from his own home.   

These are facts that the 12 angry men will hear, when they decide if there is a reasonable doubt that the McMichael men are guilty or not.


----------



## flacaltenn (May 24, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



What WAS this "felony" crime?  Stealing a hammer?  Have the police even CONFIRMED THAT?


----------



## beagle9 (May 24, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


There's been some wild and not so wild speculation back and forth in here, welcome aboard... LOL


----------



## flacaltenn (May 24, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I've been here.. Checked out long ago..  Just couldn't BELIEVE what I was seeing in here..


----------



## texmaster (May 24, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> texmaster said:
> 
> 
> > #1 Displaying weapons in Georgia is LEGAL. Its called open carry. At least try to pretend you've read up on the law.
> ...



And they never did.  Your lies are just more desperate and transparent.



> It was simple assault when the three white men committed an act which placed a black man who was jogging in reasonable apprehension of immediately receiving a violent injury.” Right here is all the video evidence required to press charges for simple assault in
> 
> .View attachment 340523



Updated with the truth







> Simple assault becomes a felony, (aggravated assault) when a firearms are displayed when trying to stop a jogger from running his intended route.



still running from citing the law and specifically what they did that is a felony.  What a surprise.



> and when the victim of aggravated assault is killed it automatically becomes murder because it occurred during a felony. The intent, motive and question of self-defense is not relevant in this case. Arbery’s visit on Private property just before he was killed is not relevant to the crimes of aggravated assault and murder during the commission of a felony.



#1 you have never proven anything they did was a felony with the law.  Zero zip nada.   You lied about where McMichaels was, you lied about the laws for open carry and you fabricated the law on assult.

The Georgia law on assault.


(1) Attempts to commit a violent injury to the person of another; or

*No violent injury was even attempted on your thief.  No one moved towards him, no one raised a weapon to him. *  Stop lying.



> (2) Commits an act which places another in reasonable apprehension of immediately receiving a violent injury.



*You cannot cite anything they did which would place your thief of assuming his life was being threatened on that video.  Nothing.

It is legal to carry a firearm.   He was never cut off from all directions.  He was never detained.  No one raised a firearm against him and he was never approached by anyone.*

Your thief committed aggravated assault according to the law when he attacked McMichaels and went for his gun.    That act constitutes a reasonable justification for using deadly force when he tried to take his gun by attacking him and going for the weapon.   You lose.

And you ran from the rest of my response no surprise there proving you can't debate this topic without making things up as I proved.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 25, 2020)

89#1583 reply to 80#1582


texmaster said:


> Updated with the truth



This is your truth;




You declare truth to be the gunman NEVER went past the driver’s side of the truck.

H do you explain these to screenshots?









notice the angle of the truck being parked. When the gunmans white hat is seen through the windshield his upper body is about 3ft across the double yellow line.

Notice the shadows. The differential obscures what looks like the tip of the shotgun and what could be the joggers
extended in self defense left arm. And a shot is fired in this scene.

The prosecution is right now creating 3D models that will show that TravisM was well across the double yellow line and in front of the truck at the second the first shot was fired. And we will find out if the jogger’s left wrist was wounded in that first shot..


----------



## Jitss617 (May 25, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


Oh hey it’s the LIAR, with the intent to steal is the felony, the hero’s were following until the police came , but Arbery attacked Travis who had a shot gun and knew how to use it,, hey did you find the 5 minute video of him in the house you claim you watched?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 25, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


Please add some of your lies to disprove us, your good at that


----------



## Norman (May 25, 2020)

The two heroes had the right to stop Arbery for him fleeing from suspected felony. 

That's where all the ifs and buts end. Whether Arbery committed a felony is irrelevant.

Of course the idiots here pretend that now anything warrants a "kidnapping". That is ridiculous, don't repeatedly commit highly suspicious activity / steal things / run from police and it won't ever be a problem. The basic problem is that they see Arbery as not having done anything wrong, while the fact is he constantly did things wrong by entering property with no trespassing sign, fleeing from 911 and all the other...


----------



## beagle9 (May 25, 2020)

Norman said:


> The two heroes had the right to stop Arbery for him fleeing from suspected felony.
> 
> That's where all the ifs and buts end. Whether Arbery committed a felony is irrelevant.
> 
> Of course the idiots here pretend that now anything warrants a "kidnapping". That is ridiculous, don't repeatedly commit highly suspicious activity / steal things / run from police and it won't ever be a problem. The basic problem is that they see Arbery as not having done anything wrong, while the fact is he constantly did things wrong by entering property with no trespassing sign, fleeing from 911 and all the other...


Did you say don't run from police ??


----------



## Jitss617 (May 25, 2020)

People in America are getting prosecuted off of a narrative created by the media, scary times when a bias media has this much control


----------



## beagle9 (May 25, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> People in America are getting prosecuted off of a narrative created by the media, scary times when a bias media has this much control


Will the bad narratives ever stand the test, otherwise if the people are right against those bad narratives ? Have to have faith in being right, and then just sit back and watch as the bad narratives break apart when bumped off the table by truth, just like the fragile rotten eggs that they are, otherwise if it is the case. So do you think you are right ?? If so then have faith in your convictions.

It has been some good back and forths in here, but hopefully the justice system will ultimately prevail for all involved.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 25, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > People in America are getting prosecuted off of a narrative created by the media, scary times when a bias media has this much control
> ...


I hope! But when we see James fields in jail
For defending his rights, something isn’t right.. I still can’t understand how a road full of hate, sticks, rocks, wasn't a threat to ppl in cars.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 25, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> I hope! But when we see James fields in jail
> For defending his rights, something isn’t right.. I still can’t understand how a road full of hate, sticks, rocks, wasn't a threat to ppl in cars.



There was a video showing him committing a crime with his car used as weapon.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 25, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope! But when we see James fields in jail
> ...


And? Does he have a right to defend himself? Do you not believe Americans have a right to self-defense against people attacking us?? When do we have a right to defend ourselves?? In your eyes?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 25, 2020)

Norman said:


> The two heroes had the right to stop Arbery for him fleeing from suspected felony.



Not when this is what Gregory McMicheal told this to police:

“Gregory McMichael told police they believed Arbery was involved in local burglaries.”


----------



## Jitss617 (May 25, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > The two heroes had the right to stop Arbery for him fleeing from suspected felony.
> ...


And burglaries under Georgia law are felonies.. Honest to God can you please stop posting in here if you are one of the most clueless people in the history of the United States of America


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 25, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Does he have a right to defend himself?




James Fields was not defending himself. The videos proved he was not under attack when he deliberately drive his car into a crowd .


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 25, 2020)

Norman said:


> The two heroes had the right to stop Arbery for him fleeing from suspected felony.
> 
> That's where all the ifs and buts end. Whether Arbery committed a felony is irrelevant.
> 
> Of course the idiots here pretend that now anything warrants a "kidnapping". That is ridiculous, don't repeatedly commit highly suspicious activity / steal things / run from police and it won't ever be a problem. The basic problem is that they see Arbery as not having done anything wrong, while the fact is he constantly did things wrong by entering property with no trespassing sign, fleeing from 911 and all the other...



You are correct but what this case will come down to is  whether or not the defense team will be able to convince the jury that Ahmaud attacked Travis.  All the defense team has to do is say look at the video....the video clearly shows that.  Anyone who cannot see that is either blind or letting their bias blind them.

What many are missing on here in regards to this case is that nothing that happened before Ahmaud attacked Travis  justifies such an attack...even if all the nonsense they claim were true which it is not, there is nothing in all of that b.s. that justifies or legalizes Ahmaud attacking Travis....this is one of the clearest cases of justified homicide I have ever seen and with video to prove it. 

Also...the defense has said there is more evidence in favor of the defense yet to come out.  

Another thing the father standing in the bed of the truck appears to have a camera..  From his position if he shot some video also it should show even more clearly the black dude running across the front of the truck to attack Travis.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 25, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope! But when we see James fields in jail
> ...



No he was in fear of his life and trying to escape. 

Miscarriages of justice happens and his was one of those.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 25, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Does he have a right to defend himself?
> ...



Nonsense....you are either a consistent  liar or dumb as a rock. 

 After seeing all that junk you keep spamming the board with your pictures claiming it proves your fantasy, I tend to think you are someone who is easily duped by the media with no ability to think for yourself and lacking the intellectual capacity to analyze anything in a rational manner.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 25, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



 obviously his mental faculties are severely lacking.

he keeps spamming the board with the same ole pictures over and over claiming they prove Travis attacked arbery which they do not in no way shape or form.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 25, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



A terrible miscarriage of justice.  Just goes to show you how much power the media has to influence people.  So many just get their news from T.V. when practically all of  it is slanted and biased against the truth.

The media has dumbed down America.   The result of that is justice in some  cases is being subverted, people or too many people have lost the ability to think for themselves, to use some logic and common sense. 

But when one begins to doubt the value of the trial by jury system we have, all they have to do is look to the Zimmerman case.  This jury was subjected to death threats and the mob was allowed to demonstrate outside the courtroom on the street where the jury could hear their insane rants and they still came up with the right decision.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 25, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > People in America are getting prosecuted off of a narrative created by the media, scary times when a bias media has this much control
> ...



What is really needed is for congress under republican control to launch an investigation of how the media operates, how they are little more than propaganda outlets for the leftwingers.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 25, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > The two heroes had the right to stop Arbery for him fleeing from suspected felony.
> ...



Ahmaud is on record for running from the police twice:  first when he brought a loaded pistol to school and when caught he took off running from the police and two policemen were injured in apprehending him.

The second of course is when he went into the house under construction and a neighbor came outside and ahmaud heard him calling the police and he took off running, really hauling ass down the street to try and get away from the scene before the police arrived (his hauling ass down the street is what attracted the attention of Greg McMichaels) ahmaud was in violation of his  parole by committing theft and he knew this time if he was arrested he would be going to jail.

You might get away with violating parole once but not likely twice.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 25, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 25, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> And burglaries under Georgia law are felonies.



You are correct. Where you are ignorant is that there were no string of recent burglaries   reported to police in that neighborhood. No burglaries - No suspect.

The citizen’s arrest law stipulates that the arresting citizen must have witnessed the crime as it was in progress or have immediate knowledge of such a crime identifying the criminal in the act.

There were no burglaries reported on that property. And the owner who provided video after the fact said nothing was stolen on the day of the aggravated assault and murder.

No burglaries. No suspect to legally chase with deadly weapons.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 25, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> The second of course is when he went into the house under construction and a neighbor came outside and ahmaud heard him calling the police and he took off running



I’m asking you to think. Do you understand why the knowledge of video cameras on the property hurts you’re murdering heroes case?


----------



## texmaster (May 25, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > And burglaries under Georgia law are felonies.
> ...



How do you chase someone running towards you?  Think hard before you answer.

And how does anything you are claiming justify your thief attacking McMichaels and going for his weapon according to the actual law?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 25, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> he keeps spamming the board with the same ole pictures over and over claiming they prove Travis attacked arbery which they do not in no way shape or form.



There is no proof that TravisM was attacking Arbery as the first shot was fired while both men were In position in front of the truck out of full view.  Likewise There is no proof that Arbery attacked TravisM before the first shot was fired.

I posted photos specifically to you due to your markup on one of mine. 


You stated in your markup that TravisM never left the drivers side of the truck which means he was never in front of the truck or across the double yellow line. 

The video evidence prroves your markup to be a lie. 

You have zero credibility when stating what you see on the video. 

So leveling charge of spamming is all you can do. 

You are not man or woman enough to admit you were wrong.

TravisM did rush toward Arbery and retreat right at the monent the first shit was fired.

Or you could markup the photo saying That was not TravisM’s back foot across the double yellow line.


----------



## texmaster (May 25, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > he keeps spamming the board with the same ole pictures over and over claiming they prove Travis attacked arbery which they do not in no way shape or form.
> ...



Its you who are lying.   The truck was always only on one side of the yellow line so crossing it would not automatically mean he was in front.

McMichaels never advanced on your thief.  Stop lying  when the video evidence proves you laughably wrong.

Here is the first shot we have of your thief's feet.  Where is McMichaels genius?   On  the far left of the truck after Arbery was at the far right of the truck, traversed the difference and attacked.





Your thief traversed the entire front of the car to attack McMichaels turning 90 degrees to do it which you can easily see by the feet of the two men.

You always make defeating you so easy.


----------



## beagle9 (May 25, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


James Fields, James Fields, hmmm was he the one that drove his car into ppl at a rally, and therefore killed a woman protestor, and injured others on that day ???

Good luck with defending that situation if that is who James Fields is. He won't be getting out any time soon that's for sure.

Rock's, sticks, and hate caused a person to go bat crap crazy, and drive a vehicle into a crowd while he was enraged ? Anytime an innocent person is killed by someone (not in self defense), but out of going bonkers with rage over things that didn't threaten the enraged person's life to commit such an act, will of course be judged harshly by the courts if the accused couldn't prove self defense in the case. Self defense is the de-escalation of a situation that could prove deadly for an innocent person, otherwise if the innocent person doesn't use self defense to protect oneself in the event of a severe threat being posed by another who is intent on fatally harming the innocent person.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 25, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> The citizen’s arrest law stipulates that the arresting citizen must have witnessed the crime as it was in progress or have immediate knowledge of such a crime identifying the criminal in the act.


There was no act of  citizens arrest there was an act of following while on the phone with the police. Up until the point Aubrey decided to charge an attack Travis who is protecting himself with a gun


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 25, 2020)

texmaster said:


> Its you who are lying. The truck was always only on one side of the yellow line so crossing it would not automatically mean he was in front.



The truck is parked at an angle. The left front wheel is a couple feet from the centerline.







The gunman’s hat can be seen through the windshield. The truck 6ft wide. The shadows confirm that both men are in front of the truck. This photo catches the gunman’s motion moving from left to right. That means the gunman had to be further to the right. 

Let’s say he was just 1 foot further to the right. 

Add three feet across the centerline from this screenshot plus 1 foot forward motion’ plus the length of something narrow and horizontal in the shadows and that puts the end of the shotgun at least six to seven feet across the centerline. A lane  maybe 9 ft wide.


----------



## beagle9 (May 25, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > he keeps spamming the board with the same ole pictures over and over claiming they prove Travis attacked arbery which they do not in no way shape or form.
> ...


What happened to the video footage where the two men were in a struggle for the gun, and Arbery was whaling on the guy with a right hook present in the exchange from Arbery to Travis ? When I saw that footage it appeared as if the two were fighting for the shotgun or for control over it. This was on the driver's side of the truck where the two men were in the struggle for that gun. Right ?? My memory is short so forgive me if I'm imagining things.  LOL.

If Arbery was a jogger, then why was he in the middle of the road running ? 

Does his past record, and his being seen on the security video camera footage, his leaving the site, his attire, his residence in connection to the alledged crime scene say that he is just a jogger out for a jog or is it a made up narrative in an attempt to use the Michael Brown theory and narrative on this case, otherwise to make it appear as something innocent when it actually wasn't so innocent after all ?

It could be that the trials of public opinion are plagued with everyone attempting to save their so called "people" if they feel that they are becoming the victim of a frame job.

Citizen input is good though, because critical points might be overlooked that might be revealed in the exchanges.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 25, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


I disagree, I’ll just leave it at that thank you


----------



## beagle9 (May 25, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > The citizen’s arrest law stipulates that the arresting citizen must have witnessed the crime as it was in progress or have immediate knowledge of such a crime identifying the criminal in the act.
> ...


Following on foot or while in a truck ? At what point does anyone exit the truck, and why did they exit the truck ?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 25, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


Does it matter? Is that against the law?


----------



## texmaster (May 25, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> texmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Its you who are lying. The truck was always only on one side of the yellow line so crossing it would not automatically mean he was in front.
> ...



LOL  You are so full of it. *There is zero evidence your theory is right about that picture being McMichaels' hat.  That could be Arbery's head for all we know. * *The feet are solid proof of where each was standing when your thief attacked.*

You keep ignoring the obvious that Arbery had to spin 90 degrees and attack from at least 5 feet away to close that distance and you still can't admit it.

No one forced him to attack.  He chose it and no law in Georgia gave him the legal justification to attack.


----------



## beagle9 (May 25, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I agree with the media needing to be brought before a huge inquiry, and questions answered as to their tactics and narratives created, otherwise if those narratives or tactics are actually distorting the rule of law, and are seeking outcomes that favor specific people or groups either for political purposes or maybe for not so political purposes.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 25, 2020)

McMichaels are already millionaires, they are going to sue
GBI and media  like a biatch!


----------



## beagle9 (May 25, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


It could be (possibility) as based upon the acts or events that followed next.  If they placed themselves and the victim in danger by their actions (Innocent until proven guilty in a court of law right), then they will have to answer for that.

Not sure what the verdict will be, but the courts will have a job on their hands getting it right for everyone involved. Once it entered the street, jurisdiction became law enforcements, and not a civilians responsibility unless self defense was needed for the aid of a person in distress or that person being endangerd by another if of course that was needed. 

This is what happens when people decide to take the law into their own hands, otherwise when lives weren't immediately being threatened in the situation.  Yeah maybe Arbery was a thief, a criminal, a piece of work, but was it these guy's job to confront him out on the street ? What a mess. 

Get some training people or use some common sense already. Hopefully cases like this show people the err of their ways, and how people need to learn better about all aspects of these types of situations if thinking about doing the job of law enforcement. Yes, self defense is absolutely a right, but a right that needs to be protected with being educated in every aspect of its implementation of it.

Did TM's former duties as a police officer cause him to feel freerer as a citizen somehow to do such things, otherwise to perform police duties with ease, but not realizing that he no longer has the state to protect him due to his retirement, and worse involving family members in the situation before thinking it all through ??


----------



## Jitss617 (May 25, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


No Idea what your talking about it was self defense


----------



## beagle9 (May 25, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Ok


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 25, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> No Idea what your talking about it was self defense


The gunmen cannot claim self-defense because they are already in the act of committing a felony. It’s aggravated assault, a  felony,  when they try to detain a jogger with their deadly weapons.

And as the photos show. You cannot claim self-defense for the gunmen because you can’t see what happened in front of the truck as the first shot was fired.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 25, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > No Idea what your talking about it was self defense
> ...


We have a video of a black darting at Travis the hero. Facts


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 25, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> We have a video of a black darting at Travis the hero. Facts


That is a lie. You have a video Showing what happened after the first shot was fired. That is a big deal in a courtroom.

Travis M was in front of the truck when the first shot was fired.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 25, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > We have a video of a black darting at Travis the hero. Facts


Huh?


----------



## Norman (May 25, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > The two heroes had the right to stop Arbery for him fleeing from suspected felony.
> ...





TheGreenHornet said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Fearing for your life that you are going to jail for committing crime is not legitimate.


----------



## Norman (May 25, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > No Idea what your talking about it was self defense
> ...



Detaining is legal if there is enough suspicion.

They have a good case even if there wasn't.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 25, 2020)

texmaster said:


> There is zero evidence your theory is right about that picture being McMichaels' hat.



There is two pieces of evidence that it is Travis Adams. The first is as I pointed out the shadow. One man cannot make two shadows. One man cannot make two shadows. 

Secondly the white hat belongs to TravisM and when you do it in slow motion you see the white hat moving from right to left and then later when Travis is behind the open door Arbery’s  right shoulder is in the same spot where the gunman’s white hat was in the windshield.

So two different white spots in succession can be seen in the windshield at that exact same location. First Travis M’s hat. Second the joggers shoulder and his white shirt. Now how do you explain two white spots appearing in the windshield if Travis M was not one of them.


----------



## Godboy (May 25, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > No Idea what your talking about it was self defense
> ...


What proof do you have of anyone trying to detain him? Was Arbery handcuffed, or wrestled to the ground? If not, then you are a total fucktard.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 25, 2020)

Norman said:


> Detaining is legal if there is enough suspicion.



Not if they displayed deadly weapons causing their suspect to fear that they could do violent harm to his person.

That became aggravated assault.


----------



## Godboy (May 25, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Detaining is legal if there is enough suspicion.
> ...


You have yet to provide a single shred of evidence that they were detaining him. It seems to me that they were following him, and even yelling at him to stop, but at no point did anyone try to "detain" him.

Arbery simply attacked a man with a shotgun, so now he is dead. All voiolent attacks should end up with the violent man being shot dead.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 25, 2020)

Godboy said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You idiot. Proof? The jogger is laying dead on the street in a pool of blood. If that’s not detained I don’t know what it is. And according to the police report Gregory M told police that his intent was to detain the suspect and hold him until police arrived. 

That’s proof beyond a shadow of a doubt don’t you think.


----------



## Godboy (May 25, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


Shooting someone isnt "detaining" someone.  How dumb ARE you? Quit using terms you dont understand.


----------



## Godboy (May 25, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


What he wanted to do and what he did are 2 different things. I might want to push you into a pile of shit, but i havent done it yet.


----------



## beagle9 (May 25, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > We have a video of a black darting at Travis the hero. Facts
> ...


I saw a news clip video of a struggle between TM and Arbery for the weapon just left of the truck, where fist and swinging were taking place in the struggle. Yes they might have ended up in front of the truck where a gun was fired, but a struggle was in motion before that shot was fired.  Now who anitiated that struggle once confronted, wasn't evident in the clip that I watched.  

Now was Arbery just an innocent jogger out for a jog or not ??? If not then why the narrative to make it appear he was if it wasn't the case ?? Is the Michael Brown case being presented as a theory to be used in this case, and did you also believe that Brown was this innocent civilian just out for a stroll in the neighborhood until confronted by an officer who asked him to get out of the middle of the road when walking in the middle of the road ?? Was Arbery running in the middle of the road instead of on the side like a normal jogger would be running ? If suspected of a crime in the area, was it the right of the citizens to try and detain an alledged fleeing criminal, otherwise if it is known that infact the criminal was attempting to flee the area due to his criminal activity ??

If it is their right, then what did their rights allow them to do in the situation, and were they within their rights up until the situation went haywire ? Who caused it to go haywire ?


----------



## beagle9 (May 25, 2020)

Norman said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


You said running from police, were they the police ?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 25, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> I saw a news clip video of a struggle between TM and Arbery for the weapon just left of the truck, where fist and swinging were taking place in the struggle. Yes they might have ended up in front of the truck where a gun was fired, but a struggle was in motion before that shot was fired.



You are messed up when you wrote “ Yes they might have ended up in front of the truck where a gun was fired, but a struggle was in motion before that shot was fired“.  The motion of the two men was always from right to left starting unseen in front of the truck. The first shot was fired when both men were in front of the truck. 

Then after the gun went off the continuation of movement leftward went on until both men were visible on the left side of the truck where you can see the fight for control if the shotgun which had already been fired. 

They did not move back into the front of the truck a second time.


----------



## Godboy (May 25, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > I saw a news clip video of a struggle between TM and Arbery for the weapon just left of the truck, where fist and swinging were taking place in the struggle. Yes they might have ended up in front of the truck where a gun was fired, but a struggle was in motion before that shot was fired.
> ...


Are you suggesting that Travis was waiting for Arbery to get to the front of the truck so he could shoot him, and are you saying that Arbery was merely jogging by, when a random man shot at him? First off, if that was the case, then how on earth did Travis miss? If he was waiting to shoot him the moment he got to the front of the truck, he would not have missed. Also, how on earth was Arbery able to react so fast and turn right towards Travis if he wasnt charging at him to begin with? Spiderman couldnt have reacted better to a surprise attack with a shotgun.

The scenario you are trying to convince us of is extremely unrealistic. Arbery was clearly charging at Travis from 100 feet away. Had he not turned the corner at the front of the truck and attacked Travis, he would be alive and in jail today.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 25, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > I saw a news clip video of a struggle between TM and Arbery for the weapon just left of the truck, where fist and swinging were taking place in the struggle. Yes they might have ended up in front of the truck where a gun was fired, but a struggle was in motion before that shot was fired.
> ...


Why did it take Travis so
Long to shoot Arbery if that was the intention?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 25, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Nope....you got it wrong.   First of all Ahmaud could not have been  in fear of his  life when he ran towards MCMichales truck. 

If one is in fear of his  life he does not run towards what he feels is a threat to him, he runs in a different direction. 

There was no danger to anyone until Ahmaud committed assault.  As pointed out previously nothing that happened before that point gave Ahmaud any legal right to attack Travis.  No matter if they were not justified in making a citizens arrest(which they did not do) no matter if Ahmaud had stole anything or not....all that is not relevant in this case.

Again this is a case of self defense.  It is  up to the defense  team to convince the jury that Ahmaud committed assault which should be very easy to do with the aid of the video which clearly shows Ahmaud running across the front of the truck.  If one watches the video very carefully or in slow motion it plainly seen that Ahmaud runs across the front of the truck to assault Travis McMichaels.

Also purportedly there are other things that exist but have not been brought out yet that will be  helpful to the defense  such as possibly the father may have also been making a video as he can be seen looking something like a camera whilst Ahmaud was attacking his son.  

Once it is established to the jury that Travis was being attacked then that means Travis had a legal right to use lethal force to preserve his life and or to prevent  grievious bodily harm.  Any lawyer worth his salt knows this.  Self defense 101.

It is obvious you have not followed the case as in you by your statements that reveal you do not know all the facts of the case such as the police dept were getting a lot of complaints about tresspassers in that neighborhood and they had made Greg McMichaels the father the person to go to if anyone saw anything suspicious going on.  In a sense deputizing him as the one to consult regard the ongoing problem with the tresspassing

Thus your claim that the McMichaels  had no business getting involved is even more spurious. 

You seem to want to tell good citizens to go and hide if you see a  criminal in your neighborhood.  So ridiculous,

people have a absolute legal right to try and follow a suspect,  which is all they did.  People should try and help the police catch a criminal.  Which they did by immediately calling the police  and then following the suspect so they could tell the police where to go.  

You can rest assured that Greg McMichaels having been in law enforcement for decades knew his rights and that he would have done nothing whatsoever of a illegal nature.

Your claim they took the law into their hands is outrageously false.  Sounds like something you picked up from nbc, quite pathetic.

Regarding whether ahmaud was a threat to the community really was not known by them, though they had good reason to believe he was involved in crime and criminals often are armed and thus pose a threat to anyone around them and as we know ahmaud had taken a loaded pistol to school and  was placed on  five years probation for that which he soon violated....demonstrating he had no respect whatsoever for the law.

Thus it can easily be seen that he was a probable threat to society and possibly armed.  Also he had a mental history which further increased the possibility of his danger to others...thus we see....he was a convicted criminal, a criminal who had access to a weapon, had mental problems and was apparantly involved in suspicious activities possibly burglary or tresspassing in that neighborhood where he was observed provoking a neighbor to  call the police and also noticing the suspect taking out running as soon as he called the police...more suspicious behavior.

Thus the McMicahels armed themselves for their own safety.   The McMichaels are good citizens with a history of helping their community and they should be lauded for their actions not attacked as the msm and  their dupes are constantly doing.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 25, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Shooting someone isnt "detaining" someone.



never said it was. The jogger was in fact detained after he was since he could get up and go anywhere because he was dead.

the definition of detained is “*1. *To keep from proceeding; delay or retard”

After shooting the jogger he was kept from proceeding.


----------



## Godboy (May 25, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Shooting someone isnt "detaining" someone.
> ...


Bro, that is the laziest, most childish attempt at a counter debate i have seen in awhile. How can i even be expected to respond to that in as serious manner? Do better next time.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 25, 2020)

Godboy said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



The poster you refer to is excessively stooopid...along with other mental issues and he is spamming the board with the same nonsense over and over.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 25, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> First of all Ahmaud could not have been in fear of his life when he ran towards MCMichales truck.
> 
> If one is in fear of his life he does not run towards what he feels is a threat to him, he runs in a different direction.
> [/
> ...


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 25, 2020)

Norman said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



As pointed out before, if had been in fear of his life he would not have been running towards those he felt in fear of.  He would have run in a diffrent direction.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 25, 2020)

Godboy said:


> How can i even be expected to respond to that in as serious manner?



Run boy. The fact is the white men set out to detain him and they succeeded.

An ambulance ride to the morgue I don’t consider to be getting away.


----------



## Godboy (May 25, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


That isnt even debatable. No one runs 100 feet towards a person they are in fear of their life of.


----------



## Godboy (May 25, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > How can i even be expected to respond to that in as serious manner?
> ...


You have yet to provide any evidence that they tried to detain him.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 25, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Good common sense point.   

They had no reason or motive to shoot him until Travis was attacked.  

To think good honest citizens with connections to law enforcement would go out and committ cold blooded murder is one of  the dumbest things I have ever seen demonstrated on any of the boards.  

Vigilantes do not call cops....the first thing Greg McMichales did was to call the police and let them know what was going on.

Thus they also knew the police were on the way.  It would have been the ultimate insanity then for the McMichaels to committ murder.  Not even worthy of discussion.   

When a discussion goes this far south it is time to shut it down.  Just pure childish idiocy and circular arguments.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 25, 2020)

Godboy said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



Exactly......common sense alone dictates that.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 25, 2020)

Godboy said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



All the McMichaels did was  to ask him to stop that they needed to talk to him.  That does not constitute arrest or even evidence of an attempt to detain.


----------



## Godboy (May 25, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


It just proves that they dont even believe in their position. They arent interested in a real debate because, they know they cant win it.


----------



## Godboy (May 25, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


Exactly! If Travis tried to tackle him, this would be a different discussion, but that isnt what happened. At no point did anyone try to detain Arbery.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 25, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Are you suggesting that Travis was waiting for Arbery to get to the front of the truck so he could shoot him,



No. My only point is that Travis M did in fact position himself in front of the truck in close proximity to the jogger on his path. Therefore we can’t see what happened but the point is Travis M ran towards the jogger. That is an attack.


----------



## Larsky (May 25, 2020)

Anyone attempting to justify the actions of those 2 troglodytes is human scum.

Easy enough.


----------



## Godboy (May 25, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Are you suggesting that Travis was waiting for Arbery to get to the front of the truck so he could shoot him,
> ...


He positioned himself as the suspected burglar was running towards him. So what? Thats what you do when faced with a potentially violent man who is coming for you. Positioning yourself isnt a crime. Attacking someone is, which is what Arbery, and only Arbery did.


----------



## Godboy (May 25, 2020)

Larsky said:


> Anyone attempting to justify the actions of those 2 troglodytes is human scum.
> 
> Easy enough.


Your argument isnt compelling. Would you like to try again or are you just sticking with that ^ weak shit?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 25, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> All the McMichaels did was to ask him to stop that they needed to talk to him. That does not constitute arrest or even evidence of an attempt to detain.



are you not the one who said that Travis M never left the driver side of the truck. So how can we trust your judgment that Travis M and his father only wanted to talk. If they only wanted to talk Travis M should have stayed on the driver side of the truck because he saw that the jogger went around on the right of the truck to avoid him up close. So who was it that made the confrontation up close. The jogger had a set path straight down the road. It was Travis M who made a circling pattern to get in front of the truck and cut the jogger off at point-blank range.


----------



## Larsky (May 25, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone attempting to justify the actions of those 2 troglodytes is human scum.
> ...


I'll simplify for you. Say a caucasian's car broke down, and they were peering into the window of a closed repair shop. He's confronted by a black neighbor, and ends up dead. I'm sure you would have the same opinion. 

You fool nobody.


----------



## Godboy (May 25, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > All the McMichaels did was to ask him to stop that they needed to talk to him. That does not constitute arrest or even evidence of an attempt to detain.
> ...


Why does talking to Arbery require that it be done from such a specific location? Furthermore, Travis WAS on the drivers side of the truck, so you are a double retard.


----------



## Godboy (May 25, 2020)

Larsky said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Larsky said:
> ...


What the fuck are you babbling about now? Im not familiar with you, but you sound like a retard. Do you have a real argument to make, or are you just an idiot who is incapable of defending his position?


----------



## Larsky (May 25, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Typical answer from an uneducated rube. You think his actions were a death sentence. 

Done with you, scum.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 25, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Why does talking to Arbery require that it be done from such a specific location?



Because he had a loaded shotgun in his hands. did Travis M want to whisper in the joggers ear.. WTF.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 25, 2020)

Larsky said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Larsky said:
> ...


What is your IQ -20?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 25, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Furthermore, Travis WAS on the drivers side



Not when the first shot went off. He was in front of the truck when that happened. We cannot see who initiated the fight. You cannot say Travis M was never across the double yellow line in front of the truck.Because he was.


----------



## LuckyDuck (May 25, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Cops review new video of man who appears to be Ahmaud Arbery
> 
> 
> Arbery, 25, was out jogging in Brunswick on February 23, before he was shot dead by father and son Gregory and Travis McMichael, who had trailed him in a white pick-up truck.
> ...


I hate thieves as much as the next person and wish you could readily shoot them to save taxpayer dollars, feeding and housing them in detention facilities, BUT....he was unarmed and on a public street.  Because of existing laws, we can't simply shoot them....UNLESS they are actually in your home and present as a threat; then blow them away and take pictures with one foot on them, like hunting trophies.  The criminal friends, pro-crime relatives and bleeding hearts would be aghast, but so what. 
Thus, while I don't like it, those that shot him, must stand trial and accept whatever punishment may be imposed.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 25, 2020)

Godboy said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Yep


----------



## Jitss617 (May 25, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Why does talking to Arbery require that it be done from such a specific location?
> ...





NotfooledbyW said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Are you suggesting that Travis was waiting for Arbery to get to the front of the truck so he could shoot him,
> ...


Lol are you still saying he was jogging ignoring 2 m


LuckyDuck said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Cops review new video of man who appears to be Ahmaud Arbery
> ...


ha that’s not what happen try again ,, with out the media narrative


----------



## LuckyDuck (May 25, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


And you are ignoring that no firearm was found on him and thus, he was murdered.  Even the cops aren't supposed to shoot unarmed criminals that flee from non-violent crimes.  They can only point a weapon at the fleeing criminal and yell at them (although some cops exceed the law and are put on trial accordingly).  I repeat, shoot the garbage while its in your house and you feel threatened, but once outside the house and running down the street, the person can no longer be considered a threat!


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 25, 2020)

LuckyDuck said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Cops review new video of man who appears to be Ahmaud Arbery
> ...



Someone else comes on here without bothering to read what has already been posted.  

You do seem somewhat intelligent and your lame post is probably more indicative of your not knowing the facts of the case rather than stupidity.

They will stand trial most likely because of politics....strictly politics.  

First it is going to the Grand Jury which may take a while due to the fact the authorities have put this case on the 'slows' meaning they want to give the black community time to come to their senses before they rush out to riot, loot and burn which they often do in cases like this.

The problem with most blacks and far too many whites is that they get all their news from the alphabet media.  Thus not knowing how they are being duped. 

O.K.  now to correct your flawed legal analysis.  The fact the black dude was unarmed is not relevant and in fact under law when a suspect is trying to take away someone's weapon he is not considered unarmed.

Then you bring up this was on a public street????   what point are you trying to make there?   Citizens have the same rights on a public street as on any other kind of street.  When you are attacked and in fear of your life or of grievious bodily injury you have the right to self defense which means you have the right to use lethal force to preserve your life or prevent grievious bodily injury.

And then you make a huge,huge blunder when you say one has to be in his home to engage in self defense.  Major blunder there.  

You need to read up on self defense in the state of Georgia.  It has been posted on here many times and I am not going to do your homework for you.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 25, 2020)

LuckyDuck said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...



Utter stooopidity not even to mention ignorance of the law.  

Not having noticed you before I will try and be nice and educate a lil bit.  First of all look up the definition of murder.  Then look up the definition of Self defense in the State of Ga.  though it has been posted on here many times.

Again.....you are just another poster who comes on here without having read much of what has already been posted and covered.  

Just briefly because I do not like wasting time with anyone who is too lazy to brief themselves on the discussion but plunge in here like they are some kind of authority even though you demonstrate a basic lack of knowledge governing the factors in this case.  Most likely you have been duped by the media and your come in here and post your ridiculous ideas.  

The reason and the only reason the black suspect got shot and killed was because he assaulted Travis McMichaels tried to take his weapon away from him.   Nothing that happened before the black criminal suspect attacked Travis justified his attack.  

Study up and get back with us...do not feel too embarassed because you do not have a good knowledge of the law.  Lots  of other posters on here also lack knowledge of the law.  Especially on the law of self defense which does differ somewhat from state to state, but most states the majority of states have very similar laws on self defense as does 
Georgia.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 25, 2020)

LuckyDuck said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


This has been addressed ,, feel free to read up and make a coherent defense of arberys actions.


----------



## beagle9 (May 25, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > I saw a news clip video of a struggle between TM and Arbery for the weapon just left of the truck, where fist and swinging were taking place in the struggle. Yes they might have ended up in front of the truck where a gun was fired, but a struggle was in motion before that shot was fired.
> ...


Do you have the video that the news people were showing, where clearly a fight was in clear view, and the fist flying was also in clear view ??


----------



## beagle9 (May 25, 2020)

Godboy said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Good points.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 25, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


I know flacaltenn  claims she saw the 5 minute video of arbery in the house..  maybe she will share it with us? That would be breaking news


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 25, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Do you have the video that the news people were showing, where clearly a fight was in clear view, and the fist flying was also in clear view ??



Of course I do. This view is from the same video. the struggle you see happened a second after this.
Major point is no one neither me nor you are all these who are defending the gun man can’t see that the jogger attacked Travis M before the first shot was fired
You see the fight during second 22 and then they continue to the left and out of view when the second shot is heard.

Major point is no one can see that the jogger attacked Travis M before the first shot was fired. Those who say they saw the jogger attack first before the first shot are liars


----------



## Jitss617 (May 25, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have the video that the news people were showing, where clearly a fight was in clear view, and the fist flying was also in clear view ??
> ...


Wow that’s not clear at all, only thing clear is one is running fast to attack


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 25, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...





beagle9 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Let me take this opportunity to present the 'complete video' which is different from what the media presented.
The media edited their video, not showing the complete video to try and keep people from seeing how Ahmaud Abery attacked Travic McMichaels the white guy with the shotgun.

Now the way you should watch this video is to put it on full screen and in slow motion.

This thing happens very,very fast, so you need slow motion to really see what happened.

The video starts by watching Ahmaud jog down a rather lonely looking road though it is blacktopped.  While we see him jogging we see in the distance in front of him, the way he is running a truck parked with the two white guys.  One, the father in the bed of the pickup with what looks like a camera.  The son outside the truck and  his door is open and he stands slightly to the left of the truck and slightly to the front of the truck he is holding his shotgun and it is pointed down to the ground as experienced gun owners always hold their weapons.  

Ahmaud sees them and knows who they are as they had drove by him a few mins. before and asked him to talk to them.  He refused. Turned and started jogging in a different direction.

The McMichaels then drove past him and parked far ahead of him.

Nevertheless even though Ahmaud knows who they are and that they want to talk to him, he continues running towards the white guy.  If he had been in fear of his life he would not have approached them.

We see him go around the right side of the truck and then quickly,very quickly veer to the left and grab a hold on Travis's shotgun and we hear a shot and then we see them fighting for control of the weapon with ahmaud repeatedly striking Travis with his fists.

We hear another shot...the second one whilst they are out of view of the camera.  They come back into view of the camera Ahmaud still punching Travis.  We then hear the third and final shot and Arbery takes a couople of steps, collapes and dies.

Remember put it on full screen and slow motion.  Listen for the shots stop the video immediately and you will see the position they were in when the first shot was fired.   You may have to start and stop the video several times to see everything as it all goes down very,very fast.  You will note if you look through the windshiedl of the truck you will see the black guy running to the left across the front of the truck to attack Travis.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 25, 2020)

How did that shot gun blast not go thru him?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 25, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> We see him go around the right side of the truck and then quickly,very quickly veer to the left and grab a hold on Travis's shotgun and we hear a shot and then we see them fighting for control of the weapon with ahmaud repeatedly striking Travis with his fists.



This part is a lie “ then quickly, very quickly veer to the left and grab a hold on Travis's shotgun and we hear a shot.”

you cannot see the jogger grab anyrthing because his hands are in front of the truck and no one can see them in this video.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 25, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > We see him go around the right side of the truck and then quickly,very quickly veer to the left and grab a hold on Travis's shotgun and we hear a shot and then we see them fighting for control of the weapon with ahmaud repeatedly striking Travis with his fists.
> ...


Omg are you trolling?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 25, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Omg are you trolling?



why bring that up? If you can show me what you see through the truck please do. There is no view where the jogger is seen grabbing the shotgun before it goes off.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 25, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Omg are you trolling?
> ...


Why do you keep
Saying he was jogging? And it’s obvious who the My question was.my question was. if Travis was the aggressor he would’ve stepped forward towards the suspect before he got near the car.  Wake up


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 25, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Omg are you trolling?
> ...



If you watch the complete video of the incident and put it on full screen mode and in slow motion mode you will clearly see Ahmaud running across the front of the truck and attacking Travis in the middle of the road. 

Watch throught the windshield of the truck and look for the white T shirt ....it happens very quickly you may have to watch it a couple of times to clearly see what is shown, ahmaud attacking travis.




			https://yandex.com/video/search?text=the%20complete%20video%20of%20the%20shooting%20of%20ahmaud%20abery&path=wizard&parent-reqid=1590444686098426-168350558917848250600292-prestable-app-host-sas-web-yp-67&filmId=18122293503672392959


----------



## flacaltenn (May 25, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Doubt you have the vaguest concept of the requirements for felony "intent to steal",..   Have much stuff could a jogger run off with that would MAKE it a felony??


----------



## Jitss617 (May 25, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


The law doesn’t specify the amount, does it matter? They just followed him
While on the phone with the police.  How’s that video coming along? Any day now?


----------



## texmaster (May 25, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



McMichaels never took the law into his hands.  Just another lie.   Your thief attacked him  when he was doing nothing wrong according to the law.


----------



## texmaster (May 25, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > No Idea what your talking about it was self defense
> ...



Why do you keep pushing this obvious lie?  Everything you have claimed they took in action either never happened or it isn't illegal.


----------



## texmaster (May 25, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Shooting someone isnt "detaining" someone.
> ...


-
LOL  You're claiming his detainment was after he was dead and you are applying that to assault?   Now I know you are not for real.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 25, 2020)

texmaster said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Some of these morons supporting the lynching of two innocent white men are just fakers, trolling through here  just to stir things up. 

 Some are black and their bias so overwhelms them they are not capable of using any logic or commonsense even if they had some...they will (the great majority)always stick with the media version

Then there are the white liberals/democrats who  will  never veer from  the party line always supported by the msm.  Their goal is never the truth but  one of how they can feel morally superior to the working class whites...they do this (they think)by supporting minorities, illegal immigrants, muslims or in other words anyone that opposes America.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 25, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



It is not relevant whether the black criminal in violation of his parole for taking a loaded gun to school stole anything or not.

Greg MacMichaels was made the person to go to by the police dept. when anyone observed a tresspasser or someone loitering on the construction site etc.  which waAs a ongoing problem



TheGreenHornet said:


> texmaster said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...




Greg McMichaels  participation in this problem was sanctioned by the police dept. as he was made the man to go talk to if you observed any tresspassers or burglars or suspicious persons in the neighborhood
Anyhow what this case is all about is not stealing, trepassing or burglarizing or anything else but the death of the black guy....was it justifiable or not? 

None of the above nor anything that happened to ahmaud before he was shot gave him legal justification to attack Travis McMichaels...as in assault.

Now the usual suspects always want to try to make a big deal out of Ahmaud not having a weapon on him as in they scream HE WAS UNARMED as in they suppose  that makes it a federal case being the simpletons they are.

As has been mentioned already, if a  suspect is attempting to take someone's weapon from them, under law he is not considered to be unarmed. 

Did you watch the complete video of the shooting of ahmaud arbery?...that should be a requirement for taking this course.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 25, 2020)

Time to end this mess.  Everything that needed to be talked about has been talked about.  

Now we see some coming on here who have no clue as in they have not read the previous posts and they come in here mouthing junk that has been debunked many times over.

Not even to mention their ignorance of the law.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 25, 2020)

Silly question. But if the house was open and under construction how was it breaking and entering?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 25, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Silly question. But if the house was open and under construction how was it breaking and entering?


In Georgia any dwelling that is unoccupied, occupied or vacant, you can’t enter with the intent to steal, but doesn’t matter, it was Suspicious activity, it was ongoing Travis confronted Arbery previously, The owner put a camera in because people were breaking in. If you look at the video there is some really nice equipment inside the property

and you’ve already been told this.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 25, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



The police officer was wrong. It was actually not a Posse. Since in Georgia a police officer can only form one of those in person and while serving a warrant. No warrant was issued for AA so the cop was wrong. 

_Lou Dekman, the chief of police in LaGrange, Georgia, and past president of the International Association of Chiefs of Police, said the request in the text message is not standard policy or procedure for police officers.

“As we see in the result of this incident, it’s dangerous,” Dekman said. “It’s dangerous for the citizen that is maybe representing the neighborhood and making the confrontation. It’s dangerous for the person who’s being confronted. In addition, police chiefs and departments and law enforcement agencies, they make decisions about the allocation of resources based on calls for service. So, if we’re not getting those calls, we’re not responding to them and we’re not documenting them.”_









						Glynn County cop who asked homeowner to report trespassers to a neighbor was disciplined before
					

The Glynn County police officer who enlisted a retired district attorney investigator help with unwanted visitors in the Satilla Shores neighborhood -- where Ahmaud Arbery was later shot and killed -- was reprimanded for his involvement in a previous highly-criticized case.




					www.news4jax.com


----------



## SavannahMann (May 25, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Silly question. But if the house was open and under construction how was it breaking and entering?
> ...



And English the owner said nothing was stolen. So intent to steal is a stretch. And you can’t break and enter a building that is not closed. At most. Trespassing. And only under specific circumstances that were not met.

So as you have been told this. Why do you continue to pretend otherwise?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 25, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


The house had doors and windows on it bro, it had expensive equipment inside. He had a camera to catch ppl breaking in, it had electricity.. this is a dwelling.

and it doesn’t matter they followed him to stop him from breaking in, and English was the owner NOT THE CONSTRUCTION WORKERs, we don’t have a statement from the construction workers saying their tools weren’t stolen. 

This is a self defense case.. you don’t like them
Following the criminal!! TO BAD! I don’t care about your feelings

hugE.. NO TRESPASSING! Sign


----------



## SavannahMann (May 25, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Here is the problem with your version of events. If they had a dropped hammer along the road that you claimed he had at one time. Or if they had statements that there was property missing the Defense Attorney could probably get the charges dropped by filing a motion with the judge. He would certainly cause enough doubt to get the McMichaels out on bail. But neither has happened.

So the lawyer is not serving his clients by ending this as quickly as possible. Instead drawing it out while they are in jail as long as possible? 

When did the sign go up? Because I don’t remember seeing it in the neighbors video or any pictures even from the supporters.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 25, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


We already went over this,, The media has sensationalize this we have a video of a man using self-defense it was a justifiable homicide and they’re in jail right now.. what  evidence could be better than that? It’s going to trial.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 25, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



But if all this evidence exists. Despite the fact it is not reported on the news. Then the lawyer could get the charges dropped tomorrow. He could have had them dropped last week and the McMichaels could have spent Memorial Day with the traditional BBQ sucking on a beer.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 25, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


Did you see the police report? It was 4 paragraphs long, no interviews with Bryan, no neighbor interviews, we don’t know much,, so you think if they had a hammer they would get out even though they have self defense on film? Lol your funny.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 25, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> You will note if you look through the windshiedl of the truck you will see the black guy running to the left across the front of the truck to attack Travis.



The only thing that can be seen moving to the left through the windshield is TravisM’s white hat and Arbery’s white shirt.

Stop a frame and save it to your photos where you see a black guy moving left across the front of the truck to attack TravisM

I see a white hat (Yellow Arrow) and a white shirt (Green Arrow)  at the same time through and next to the windshield 

The red arrow points to where the white hat was in the previous frame.






This shows both men were moving to the left. Simultaneously.

So it is impossible that anyone can see the black guy is running alone to the left across the front of the truck to attack TravisM. That is because TravisM is running to the left across the front of the truck too after he attacked Arbery. In order for TravisM to retreat to the left it is necessarily true that he had already attacked to the right.


----------



## Godboy (May 25, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > You will note if you look through the windshiedl of the truck you will see the black guy running to the left across the front of the truck to attack Travis.
> ...


Travis "Attacked to the right"? I see zero evidence of that in the video.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 25, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Travis "Attacked to the right"? I see zero evidence of that in the video.



The video doesn’t show TravisM attacking the jogger as he came around the front of the truck because the camera was focused to the right side on the jogger. 

That does not mean we cannot be certain that TravisM did attack to the right because the video does show TravisM retreating to the left. TravisM can only retreat to the left after he moved to the right.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 25, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> He had a camera to catch ppl breaking in,



Why didn’t McMichael let the owner catch ppl breaking in by sending his surveillance video  to the real police?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 25, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > He had a camera to catch ppl breaking in,
> ...



You really should try and keep up.  The police had made McMichael the go to person for this tresspassing problem kind of a deputy to the police regarding this matter...someone who lived right there  who had decades of police experience and knew how to deal with problems like that and knew all the neighbors around there. 

 A good  choice and he and his son did an excellent job. After the natives settle down perhaps they will give him a medal...they should.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 25, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Travis "Attacked to the right"? I see zero evidence of that in the video.
> ...



again did you watch the real video?   You know the complete video.  If so.....you should  have done as I suggested, put it in the full screen mode and on slow motion then watch it a couple of times or stop it when the black dude goes around the right side of the truck and veers left and then do a series of stops and starts and then you cannot help but see the black guy run across the front of the truck to attack travis in the middle of the road.  Look for the white T shirt it is very visible.









						Video Shows Fatal Shooting of Ahmaud Arbery, Unarmed Black Man in Georgia
					

The fatal shooting of Ahmaud Arbery, a 25-year-old unarmed black man, was caught on video and has prompted a grand jury investigation.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## beagle9 (May 25, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


Interesting stuff I guess. 

Guess it goes back to whether or not the court will agree as to whether or not the 2 men had a right to try and talk to Arbery for a second time, otherwise once they attempted to talk to him for the first time in which you said he changed direction after that attempt. Right ?? What a mess it is that these people have since gotten themselves into. Good grief.

They were trying to do the right thing it appears, otherwise by protecting their community from thieves, and maybe even a known thief, so it just comes down to the details, and all things considered in the case in which a judge might end up rebuking their tactics or means to confront such a person as Arbery, especially if he was an extreme danger in their minds like they had prepared for, but the judge will also be taking in consideration all of the criminal past of Arbery, and did he initiate the exchange or not ??

So it comes down to the common sense thinking that maybe they should have waited for the law to arrive on scene instead of putting themselves in harm's way after their first attempt to talk to Arbery, and worse having a person die in their presence in which did happen unfortunately.

If the guy was a piece of work, and was guilty of breaking and entering with a history of criminal activity in that regard, then he finally met his end over his career Criminal activity if that is the case.

Hopefully lessons are learned that crime just don't pay, and in the other part of it, well it best to let law enforcement do their job, and just be a help to law enforcement within reason, but not try to do their jobs for them.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 25, 2020)

Godboy said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



That is because it did not happen....the poster you are replying to has concocted a  fantasy version of what he thinks happened because he is a dupe of the media...posts all these still phots  with arrows and attempts to  deceive...the only person he has deceived is himself....I posted the real video again below.  Watch that in full screen mode and in slow motion ....you will see the jogger veeering to the left across the front of the truck and  attack travis in the middle of  the road.


----------



## beagle9 (May 25, 2020)

texmaster said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


My thief eh ? Why so ignorant as to not allow for an open mind in order to contemplate or discuss all aspects of these things/cases ? Should people just adopt the close minded attitudes that are prevalent these days among sheep being led to the slaughter ??


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 25, 2020)

[QUOTE="texmaster, post: 24733828, member: 73454"Your thief attacked him when he was doing nothing wrong according to the law.
[/QUOTE]

What law is that? TravisM was committing a felony when he used a deadly weapon to scare the beJeezuz out of a young black male who jogged past his house, because he  wanted to stop him to talk to him about burglaries in the area. But there was only one burglary in the area and that came when a careless gun owner named McMichael left a gun in his unlocked car and it was stolen. 

TravisM did not get a look at who stole his gun. He didn’t know if that thief was black or white. 

Was he assuming the gun thief was black when he saw a black man jogging while black and then committed aggravated assault when he tried to stop him?


----------



## flacaltenn (May 25, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> The house had doors and windows on it bro, it had expensive equipment inside. He had a camera to catch ppl breaking in, it had electricity.. this is a dwelling.



So a jogger is gonna steal doors, windows, electricity???  This is insane...


----------



## flacaltenn (May 25, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> We already went over this,, The media has sensationalize this we have a video of a man using self-defense it was a justifiable homicide and they’re in jail right now.. what evidence could be better than that? It’s going to trial.



These yahoos lost control of DETAINING a citizen.. THEY are responsible... The "crime" was in their heads. Not based in reality...


----------



## Norman (May 25, 2020)

The thread keeps spinning in circles.

No proponent of criminals and crime has yet explained how the American heroes did not have reasonable suspicion after Arbery committed the burglary.


----------



## Norman (May 25, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > We already went over this,, The media has sensationalize this we have a video of a man using self-defense it was a justifiable homicide and they’re in jail right now.. what evidence could be better than that? It’s going to trial.
> ...



Arbery deciding to attack was not the American heroes losing control, it was Arbery deciding to end his life.

They were well prepared for this option, that's why they brought guns.


----------



## flacaltenn (May 25, 2020)

Norman said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



When a person RUNS at you with a shotgun they've already shown that they've lost control of the situation.. There was no TRAINING, no plan, no common sense here.. The yahoos CAUSED the confrontation.. With apparently little justification to ESCALATE the matter to "armed force"...


----------



## flacaltenn (May 25, 2020)

Norman said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



And they intended to shoot and KILL a jogger over a nuisance crime?   Tell me how this case goes in court when the yahoos are asked "if they intended to deadly force if necessary" and on what JUSTIFICATION....  WITH A JURY PRESENT...


----------



## Godboy (May 25, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Travis "Attacked to the right"? I see zero evidence of that in the video.
> ...


If Travis cant be seen "attacking to the right" in the video, why are you saying he did? Do you see the problem here? If you cant defend your position without being dishonest, why are you taking your position in the first place?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



No you are not looking at it right....we all have a right to try and talk to anyone.  Nothing illegal about that whatsoever. 

Yes in their first encounter they pulled up beside him in their truck....no weapons were displayed ....they told him they needed to talk to him...he quickly took off running in another direction.   They they drove past him a hundred yards or so and stopped....watch the video and you will see them far ahead of him as he runs towards them and keeps running to them...he would not have done that had he been in fear of  his life.

No the McMichaels got themselves into no mess at all.  The initial investiagation cleared them and rightly so.  But the media got involved and they were the ones who created the mess, the hoopla, the agitation of the black community and they outright lied about it.  They claimed the McMichaels went hunting for a negro to kill.  Pulled up beside him jumped out of their truck and killed  him.  Blatant lies and they need to be held accountable for that.

The McMichaels did not consider him an extreme danger.  They just took their weapons in case he was armed...they were really not expecting any trouble.

Greg McMichaels had originally planeed to do a citizens arrests but decided against that because he could tell from ahmauds reaction to his request to talk that he would have to get physical to arrest him so he thus decided to  wait for the police and let them handle it.  All the evidence points to that.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Godboy said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Because the moron is some kind of nut case...spamming the board with bull shit.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



I really thought you were smarter than this........or do you just not know the facts of the case?  They never intended to shoot and kill Ahmaud that is a crazy deduction.  

They had no idea Ahmaud would attack Travis...which was a crazy thing to do and makes absolutely no sense.  Attacking a guy with a shotgun?   Completely nuts...why would he do that?  Nobody could have predicted that.   

However there is a theory and a excellent video to go with it...I will look for that and post it again.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Here is the article giving a theory as to why Ahmaud decided to attack Travis MacMichaels............

The gist of it .................
"Why did Arbery refuse to cooperate with the McMichaels? Stefan Molyneux’s theoryabout what happened is compelling. Arbery was probably guilty of the burglaries in the area and knew that he would end up in jail. He also would have seen Gregory McMichael calling 911 in the flatbed of the pick-up truck and might have recognized him as one of the two men responsible for his prosecution in 2018 (since investigators commonly have face-to-face exchanges with suspects). Arbery had gotten off easy in 2018 and probably figured that McMichael wouldn’t let that happen again. As he ran toward the pick-up truck, he decided that instead of allowing himself to be detained and jailed, he would seize Travis’ weapon and kill both McMichaels. (If this had happened, we never would have heard about the incident, of course.)"


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

For those interested in the truth regarding the ahmaud arbery case..............................









						The Shooting of Ahmaud Arbery | Counter-Currents
					

2,148 words The shooting of Ahmaud Arbery on February 23, 2020, made national headlines after a video of the incident surfaced last week. Arbery, a 25-year-old black man, was “jogging” near Brunswick, Georgia, when he was confronted by two white men, Gregory McMichael and his son, Travis...




					www.counter-currents.com


----------



## SavannahMann (May 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I am funny? You do not understand the charges against them. You have decided the charges are bullshit political nonsense. But the charges are supported by legs so to speak, of facts. Knock away those facts and the charges fall down.

In order for the Murder charge to go away the killing has to be self defense. You swear up and down it is. I say it is not. My reason is that you can not claim self defense when you are committing a Felony. It is why Armed Robbers do not get to claim self defense for killing the clerk.

The Felony that was committed was the Aggravated Assault. The Aggravated Assault statute makes it a felony to confront anyone while holding a weapon. Your intent matters here. But what matters most is the situation. The Prosecutor knows and so does the judge that while it is illegal to hold someone for police at gunpoint getting a conviction is a little harder.

This is the next leg. The only way to avoid the Aggravated Assault felony is if the person you were stopping committed a crime. For Citizens Arrest the person had to commit a crime. Not five years ago. Not five days ago. Not even an hour ago. But right then and there. Burglary right then and there would be a crime. It would be petty theft since the hammer is not worth more than $500 in all honesty.

But it would weaken the leg of the Aggravated Assault. Not remove it. Weaken it. That in turn would weaken the leg of the Murder charge. Agains not remove it. But weaken it enough to at least justify bail.

Now it may be six months or a year before the trial. No lawyer is going to leave his client in jail for six months much less a year if he can get them out. In this case three lawyers would have to be in agreement that not only their client but all three men need to stay in jail for that whole time.

Each man has his own lawyer. I read that in two of the news articles posted on the many threads. So three lawyers have to agree that the best thing to do is keep their clients in jail. That I have a hard time believing. That is especially hard considering one of the three men claims not to have been involved at all. Just following hoping for a picture of the “suspect”. His lawyer would be talking to the Prosecutor and trying to explain it. Especially since your assertion is that it is far better for the man to sit in jail for months or even a year before trial?

The problem for you is that you do not understand how the chain of events are viewed. You hop around one to another. But it was a sequence of events. Anything that weakens that chain is good for the defense. It could create the reasonable doubt needed for the Not Guilty verdict. But that chain is so strong right now the Judge has denied bail for all three. So weakening that chain a little gets the men bail. Breaking it could get the charges dismissed.

But three lawyers are not doing that. Now. Put yourself in the McMichaels shoes. They are starting their third week in jail. Bad food. Locked in a cell all day because it is too dangerous to put them in General Population. Seeing their families for a few minutes every week. Probably through glass. Not allowed to hold hands. They agree with this idea of sitting in jail until the trial which could be a year from now? Or longer if there is another court shut down due to COVID round two this fall?


----------



## SavannahMann (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



How did AA know that Greg was on the phone with 911? When you call the police does a large neon sign light up above your head? Maybe he was talking to the guy in the car following? We know he was not. How did AA?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 26, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > The house had doors and windows on it bro, it had expensive equipment inside. He had a camera to catch ppl breaking in, it had electricity.. this is a dwelling.
> ...


Who said that? I was pointing out this house wasn’t empty and open like he claimed lol


----------



## Jitss617 (May 26, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > We already went over this,, The media has sensationalize this we have a video of a man using self-defense it was a justifiable homicide and they’re in jail right now.. what evidence could be better than that? It’s going to trial.
> ...


Where did you see an attempt to detain? More video you have we can’t see?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 26, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


Where did you see this happen?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 26, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


If the intention was to shoot him why would Travis allow him to get near his gun?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 26, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


You’re to emotional to Deal with the facts


----------



## TheParser (May 26, 2020)

Of course, I am *not* going to discuss the pros and cons of this hot potato, but I think that the controversy is a stark reminder to everyone: DON'T get involved if you think that a crime is being committed. Call the cops. That's their job. You are not Superman.  But there *is* a good chance that you yourself may be accused of a crime.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I am too emotional? That post you claim was emotional was a logical, reasoned examination of the situation.

To get out of the Murder Charge, you have to show it was Self Defense. Surely you agree with that. It is after all as many on your side of the argument claim, Common Sense. So what makes it self defense? Not AA coming around the truck. Because why the men were there in the first place matters. They were not merely loitering in the middle of the road armed up. They were there by their own statement to try and stop, detain if you will, a criminal. That is what you argued in fact.

Now, in order for their being armed up in the middle of the street to be justified, AA has to have committed a crime. The crime was not coming around the truck, they were there before he did that. They were in the road and blocking his path and calling on him to stop, again by their own statement.

So why were they calling on him to stop? Was that justified? It would create at least the possibility of reasonable doubt if AA was committing a crime. Then the actions while excessive could be viewed as justified. At least the Jury might be made to think so.

That justification rests on one simple question. Was AA committing a crime the McMichaels were able to act upon legally speaking, at the time they set off in pursuit of AA? Trespassing, probably not. Burglary, even petty theft? Possibly. That moves it to maybe they get exonerated by the Jury.

The event did not start at the truck. It started at the house under construction. Each sequence followed from there. And each action afterwards was either justified, or not, by the original act of AA. Did he steal something?

The Prosecutors are saying no. That is why they attached the false imprisonment charge on Roddy. It ties him to the Murder. If AA had stolen something, than the false imprisonment charge would be a lot weaker, as would the link to the murder, so Roddy and his lawyer could be out of this thing in a day or two. But his lawyer is saying the same thing. We look forward to presenting our evidence in court.

Each link in the chain of events depends on the one before being strong.

That is not emotional. That is a cold reasoned and honest assessment of the situation.

Finally we have the lawyers. None of them, and there are three, are pushing to get bail by showing the Prosecutions case is weak. People do not want to stay in jail. It is miserable. It is dangerous, and the food is terrible. So if you could get out, being innocent as you insist they are, even on bail, wouldn’t you do that? Better question, why wouldn’t they?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> That is because it did not happen..



You said that TravisM never left the driver side of the truck. I’ve shown that the video shows TravisM retreating from where he was in front of the truck. You lied and I’m correct.

You say unarmed Arbery moving towards TravisM is an attack. But you say armed TravisM moving Toward unarmed Arbery is not an attack. 

You cannot have it both ways in a courtroom.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Yes in their first encounter they pulled up beside him in their truck....no weapons were displayed ....they told him they needed to talk to him



Tell me how you know that.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



They were committing no felony ....that is just a figment of your imagination.


SavannahMann said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



What bullshit you mouth.  You some kinda niggha girl?  Cuz you real stoooopid........The McMichaels did not committ aggravated assault or any other crime.  That is a figment of your imagination.

Georgia law on Aggravated Assault

*Georgia Law on Aggravated asault *
*Universal Citation: *GA Code § 16-5-21 (2017)

(a) A person commits the offense of aggravated assault when he or she assaults:
(1) With intent to murder, to rape, or to rob;
(2) With a deadly weapon or with any object, device, or instrument which, when used offensively against a person, is likely to or actually does result in serious bodily injury;
(3) With any object, device, or instrument which, when used offensively against a person, is likely to or actually does result in strangulation; or
(4) A person or persons without legal justification by discharging a firearm from within a motor vehicle toward a person or persons.

The McMichaels did not as in had no intent to murder, rape or rob anyone.   So your bullshlit does not fly.

Nor did they hold anyone at gunpoint....look here jackass, you do  not get to make up the facts of  the case.  The facts of the case do not jive with your imagination of what happened.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Looks like The father and son tandem stopped Aubrey previously. After seeing him breaking the house again they decide at this time they all follow him until the cops come



You keep changing your stop. For a while there, they chased him because the owner of the house being built asked them to...


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> The McMichaels did not committ aggravated assault or any other crime.  That is a figment of your imagination.



Prosecutors disagree with you..


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > The McMichaels did not committ aggravated assault or any other crime.  That is a figment of your imagination.
> ...



That is no surprise.  They are also charged with murder.

They are throwing up a lot of bullshit hoping something will stick to the wall. 

You tell me how did the McMichaels committ aggravated assault or any other crime? 

Any competent jury will see through their bullshit.

The state has no case.  Just duping all yall nighas to keep you down on the democratic plantation til yall cool down an forget about burning down atlanta.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 26, 2020)

I've been out of the loop and on the road for a while, but I was heartened to hear that the guy following in his car, shooting video of the incident, has also been arrested and charged. This is good news...


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...




You really don't know how this works, do you.

Prosecutors are likely trying to get them to take a plea. Of course, they'll happily go to trial if the McMichaels decide that's the route they want to take.

I'm not the one who has to explain how what they did was aggravated assault. I'm not a lawyer. But "throwing up a lot of bullshit hoping something will stick" is exactly how this is done. Bury the accused in charges and get his attention. If they're guilty (and I believe they are) it would be in their best interest to accept a plea deal.

Travis McMichael could easily end up on death row because of this. And, if they decided to also prosecute the trio for conspiracy, every one of them could die in prison...


----------



## SavannahMann (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Were the McMichaels intent on detaining AA? Yes. Was that detainment legal? No. So the attempt to illegally detain AA means that they were armed, and committing a felony. Illegal Imprisonment. That means they were committing Aggravated Assault. The resulting death, as it occured during the commission of a Felony, two actually, is murder. 

It is a chain, and each link depends on the one before.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> I've been out of the loop and on the road for a while, but I was heartened to hear that the guy following in his car, shooting video of the incident, has also been arrested and charged. This is good news...



You so naive.  You have no idea how prosecutors work.  They are making up charges against the guy to try and get him to come up with something against the McMichaels.  Prosecutors have used this trick forever as in they cook up charges like this against someone even remotely connected to the case in order to  try and get them to make a statement against the defendants in order to have the charges removed.  I am sure it works in some cases but in this case the guy shooting the video has nothing  on the  McMichaels as they did nothing wrong.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > I've been out of the loop and on the road for a while, but I was heartened to hear that the guy following in his car, shooting video of the incident, has also been arrested and charged. This is good news...
> ...



Okay, so it's clear you believe they'll be acquitted.

I believe they'll be convicted.

You will be proven wrong.

And you have no idea what I know, junior...


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> I've been out of the loop and on the road for a while, but I was heartened to hear that the guy following in his car, shooting video of the incident, has also been arrested and charged. This is good news...


 
Lookie here nigha you really outta da loop dat fo sho.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



nigha you dont know shit from shilo...just like all the other dumass nighas.  Dose white boys going to walk.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



Nigha hear dis loud and hear it clear....the white boys aint gonna cop a plea...git dat out of your stupid head.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



The McMichaels did not detain anyone.  You claim to have watched the video..did you see anyone detained?  Only in your deluded mind that has been duped by the media.

What I see and any sane person sees when they watch the complete video is dat colored boy running down the street with no handcuffs on, no noose around his neck, no sack over his head or nuttin like dat.  What in the hell do you think detain means?

"In criminal law, detain means to hold a person in custody, often for purposes of questioning. A law enforcement officer needs to have a reasonable suspicion of unlawful activity to detain a person. Reasonable suspicion is less than the probable cause needed to arrest a person. The reasonableness of the length of time of detention will depend on the circumstances in each case. "


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> The McMichaels did not detain anyone.



That's right. They killed him, instead...



> What I see and any sane person sees when they watch the complete video is dat colored boy running down the street with no handcuffs on, no noose around his neck, no sack over his head or nuttin like dat.  What in the hell do you think detain means?



Thankfully, racist dipshits like you don't decide things of importance. Just wait for your hood and robe to get back from the dry cleaner and wait to do what you're told...


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> They they drove past him a hundred yards or so and stopped....watch the video and you will see them far ahead of him as he runs towards them and keeps running to them...he would not have done that had he been in fear of his life.



He had plenty of reason to fear the man in the car behind him too, who had already used his car as a deadly weapon which caused the jogger to change direction.


----------



## Mr Natural (May 26, 2020)

So there were three big tough guy red neck assholes chasing this guy down and they still needed their guns to subdue him?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > The McMichaels did not detain anyone.
> ...



'They' did not kill him.   Travis McMichaels killed him as in justifiable homicide as in self defense allows one to use lethal force if you fear your life is in danger or if you fear great bodily harm.  Duh


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> So there were three big tough guy red neck assholes chasing this guy down and they still needed their guns to subdue him?



No girlie Q   they were not trying to subdue anyone.  They took their weapons beccause of the possibility the suspect may have been armed.

and since the retarded black suspect  was convicted of taking a loaded pistol to school...not an unreasonable precaution


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > They they drove past him a hundred yards or so and stopped....watch the video and you will see them far ahead of him as he runs towards them and keeps running to them...he would not have done that had he been in fear of his life.
> ...



Do you know the law on using your car as a dealy weapon?  Obviously not.  Study up and get back with us.  

Preferably just take a hike and cease and desist from wasting board space you dumbass nigha.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > The McMichaels did not detain anyone.
> ...



I could easily lie my way onto jury duty in order to convict a black criminal.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



No you are not a lawyer.  You are pos who has no clue.  You let the media dupe you then you come on here open your piehole and mouth nonsense.
Get the hell outta here.  Let folks with some sense or at least with some logic and common sense handle this  debate.

The only way your fantasy could come to fruition is if the jury were all black.  Since the McMichaels are entitled to a jury of their peers that eliminates the jungle bunnies.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 26, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> I've been out of the loop and on the road for a while, but I was heartened to hear that the guy following in his car, shooting video of the incident, has also been arrested and charged. This is good news...


Why what did he do? Be white?


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...





TheGreenHornet said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



I'm probably more educated on the use of deadly force than your average Joe Six-Pack.

I'm also educated on the concept of escalation of force, which you are clearly not.

Three people are being charged with Arbery's murder so, when they get convicted, yeah, we can say "they" killed him...


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > I've been out of the loop and on the road for a while, but I was heartened to hear that the guy following in his car, shooting video of the incident, has also been arrested and charged. This is good news...
> ...



Yeh, I heard he was driving while white.  I suppose they could give him a  ticket also for shooting a video whilst driving.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Preferably just take a hike and cease and desist from wasting board space you dumbass nigha.



It's pretty clear that, when someone presents a point which isn't in step with yours, instead of discussing it you tell the person to go away. That's because you're too fucking stupid to engage someone in the conversation.

You're pathetic and stupid...


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Yup, there's the coward we knew was always here. You can't handle intelligent discourse...



> The only way your fantasy could come to fruition is if the jury were all black.  Since the McMichaels are entitled to a jury of their peers that eliminates the jungle bunnies.



You clearly don't understand what the legal concept of "peer" is. Sadly for you and your racist piece of shit friends, it's not what the KKK says it is...


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



You are not educated on the law and you lack any analytical ability.  What you are is a waste of  board space.  You have no clue.  You have been duped by the media like most nighas are and have been....remember what you said about Zimmerman.  You and your ilk are all alike.  Pathetic to the extreme.

Anyhow since you claim to be an expert (a has been under pressure) amuse us with your version of 'escalation of force'  I need a good laugh.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



Look most intelligent people know blacks are not the peers of white folk.  Now being a person of color I am sure you are kinda sensitive about this but the truth is the truth.

If you were on trial  for murder would you want a all white jury?

To be honest even if i was a black guy I would not want a all black jury.  They are simply too stupid to render judgement on anyone.  i did a study on miscarriages of justice and the most cases that fall into that category are predominantly black juries.  
They simply have no understanding of the law even if it is spelled out to them with color crayons.  
that is one reason so many of them are in jail.  
They do not understand the law or how it applies.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



There were no law enforcement officers there. So that quote is less than meaningless. 

Why were the McMichaels in the middle of the street?


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> You are not educated on the law and you lack any analytical ability.  What you are is a waste of  board space.



Says the dumbest motherfucker ever given access to the internet...



> You have no clue.  You have been duped by the media like most nighas are and have been....remember what you said about Zimmerman.  You and your ilk are all alike.  Pathetic to the extreme.



I seem to recall I was supportive of  Zimmerman. But the two cases are very different...



> Anyhow since you claim to be an expert (a has been under pressure) amuse us with your version of 'escalation of force'  I need a good laugh.



Not my version, asshole.

There are five levels of force:

1 - Command presence. This is "cop speak". It refers to simply appearing as a confident authority (such as a cop in uniform)

2 - Verbal commands - It is what it sounds like. You tell the person to stop.

3 - Forcefully grabbing someone to get them to stop.

4 - Forcefully striking someone to get them to stop.

5 - Use of deadly force to get them to stop.


Travis McMichael went from #2 to #5. When he got out of the truck with a loaded shotgun. The fact that you won't/can't comprehend that is utterly meaningless...


----------



## Jitss617 (May 26, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Preferably just take a hike and cease and desist from wasting board space you dumbass nigha.
> ...


If your angry now wait until not guilty comes back


----------



## Jitss617 (May 26, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Travis McMichael went from #2 to #5.


I don’t see self defense.. why not?


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Look most intelligent people know blacks are not the peers of white folk.  Now being a person of color I am sure you are kinda sensitive about this but the truth is the truth.



LOL! Dude, I'm the whitest guy I know...



> If you were on trial  for murder would you want a all white jury?



I would want a jury that is going to be fair...



> To be honest even if i was a black guy I would not want a all black jury.  They are simply too stupid to render judgement on anyone.



Honestly, I have to laugh when I see you call _anyone _stupid...


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Angry? I'm not angry. Pointing out that someone is stupid and ignorant isn't a display of anger, it's a display of recognizing the obvious...


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Travis McMichael went from #2 to #5.
> ...



Because "self defense" is an act. It's something you do, not why you do it.

You're an idiot, though, so you don't know that...


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



They wanted to talk to the suspect.  If they had wanted to conduct a citizens arrest they would have done that when they first encountered him.  He refused to talk to them yet they did not jump out of the truck and handcuff  him.  They did not point their weapons at him and say get down on the ground...nothing like that.  They let him keep right on jogging.

They then drove ahead of him to keep him under observation whilst the father was on the phone to the police telling them what was going on and where they were so they could come and arrest the suspect.  Greg McMichales being an eperienced  law enforcment officer  obviously had decided to let the police make the arrest as it was obviously going to take some physical force to arrest the suspect and he probably did not want  to get his hands dirty or  maybe get bitten  by a mental case with who knows what kind of disease?

When he was arrested for bringing a gun to school, two police officers were injured whilst arresting him and he still did not  go to jail...can anyone say  'black privilege'


----------



## Jitss617 (May 26, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Huh so he intended for Arbery to attack him, try
To grab the gun? Interesting.. where did you see this?


----------



## SavannahMann (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



According to their statement they shouted “Stop, stop. We want to talk to you.” And AA did not stop. They then blocked the road with their truck, and Travis got out with his shotgun. 

Now, what was he doing there if not attempting to stop AA? Birdwatching?


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> They wanted to talk to the suspect.  If they had wanted to conduct a citizens arrest they would have done that when they first encountered him.  He refused to talk to them yet they did not jump out of the truck and handcuff  him.  They did not point their weapons at him and say get down on the ground...nothing like that.  They let him keep right on jogging.



Which was the right thing to do. They should've kept doing that...



> Greg McMichales being an eperienced  law enforcment officer  obviously had decided to let the police make the arrest as it was obviously going to take some physical force to arrest the suspect and he probably did not want  to get his hands dirty or  maybe get bitten  by a mental case with who knows what kind of disease?



Well, no, that's not what happened. We know that's not what happened because they didn't wait for the police.

Why not?

If what you say is accurate, Travis McMichael never would've gotten out of the truck...


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > You are not educated on the law and you lack any analytical ability.  What you are is a waste of  board space.
> ...



Not my version, asshole.

There are five levels of force:

1 - Command presence. This is "cop speak". It refers to simply appearing as a confident authority (such as a cop in uniform)

2 - Verbal commands - It is what it sounds like. You tell the person to stop.

3 - Forcefully grabbing someone to get them to stop.

4 - Forcefully striking someone to get them to stop.

5 - Use of deadly force to get them to stop.


Travis McMichael went from #2 to #5. When he got out of the truck with a loaded shotgun. The fact that you won't/can't comprehend that is utterly meaningless...
[/QUOTE]

Of all  the above which do you think the McMichaels  did?


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You're one of those people who'd rather remain ignorant.

You asked why "self defense" isn't on the list. It's not there because it's not a "level" of force.

I can't explain it any more clearly than that...


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Of all  the above which do you think the McMichaels  did?



I literally just answered that question.

Exactly how fucking stupid are you?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



How could the suspect have been blocked?   He jogged right around the truck with no  problem.  You letting that movie playing in your head mislead you again.

Not even to mention Travis was out of the truck with his shotgun long before the suspect ran up to them.  

As has been pointed out before they were merely keeping the suspect under observation and waiting for the police to arrive.  Greg constantly kept the police informed of what was going on.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> As has been pointed out before they were merely keeping the suspect under observation and waiting for the police to arrive.  Greg constantly kept the police informed of what was going on.



They were doing that right up until Travis McMichael got out of the truck...


----------



## Jitss617 (May 26, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


Where did you see a block? Where did you see an attempt to stop? The road was open.. he had a lane to run

how big was they shot gun to block a lane?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Of all  the above which do you think the McMichaels  did?
[/QUOTE]

When Travis got out of the truck the suspect was not even there.  If they wanted to use deadly force why didnt they do it the first time they contacted the suspect.  BTW holding a shotgun pointed at the ground does not constitute deadly force.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > As has been pointed out before they were merely keeping the suspect under observation and waiting for the police to arrive.  Greg constantly kept the police informed of what was going on.
> ...



Nothing changed when he got out of the truck.  It is not  illegal  to  get out of your truck.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



And Travis keeping him under observation charged to cross over to the passenger side when AA changed course. Why? He couldn’t see him? His Father in the truck couldn’t?

We are being honest here. Admit it. Travis was going around the truck to intercept and detain AA. Everyone knows it.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > They wanted to talk to the suspect.  If they had wanted to conduct a citizens arrest they would have done that when they first encountered him.  He refused to talk to them yet they did not jump out of the truck and handcuff  him.  They did not point their weapons at him and say get down on the ground...nothing like that.  They let him keep right on jogging.
> ...


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



True enough.

But the inescapable fact is that it _did _changed the entire dynamic of the incident. Arbery was now not being followed by someone in a truck, he was now being confronted by a person with a gun who had been driving that truck.

Had McMichael remained in the truck, and simply kept an eye on Arbery like you say they were doing, Arbery probably wouldn't have been killed. I know you're happy a black man is dead, but your satisfaction with that doesn't mean it's right.

Travis McMichael is probably going to die in prison. You should get used to that...


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



Obviously you have not watched the real video.  Maybe you watched the 'edited' version put out by the media.

In the video you can clearly see the suspect jogging up to the truck, going to the right to  go around the truck which was easy to do and then he quickly veers to the left to attack Travis standing  in the middle of the road.

In the video you can see the suspect  running to the left in front of the truck in order to conduct a surprise attack.  Which sounds insane but wait he was insane...still yet he almost pulled it off.  Travis was taken by surprise but fortunately was able to keep a hold on his weapon.  He was a strong guy otherwise the mental case would have taken his gun and most likely used against him and his father.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> He was a strong guy otherwise the mental case would have taken his gun and most likely used against him and his father.



He wasn't a "strong guy". He's  fucking pussy. If he was a "strong guy" he wouldn't have needed a gun to subdue a skinny black guy...


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



Nothing that happened gave legal justification to the suspect to attack Travis.  That is the bottom line...the suspect assaulted Travis forcing him to use lethal force to defend his  life.  

The suspect of his own freewill and without any legal justification whatsoever comitted assault.  

All the jury needs to acquit the defendant is to watch the video.  Plain as day.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > He was a strong guy otherwise the mental case would have taken his gun and most likely used against him and his father.
> ...



If he was so weak as you portend why couldn't the suspect snatch it like he was trying to do.  Travis nor his father had no desire to subdue the suspect.  Why bother?  They knew the police would handle it.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


----------



## Jitss617 (May 26, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > He was a strong guy otherwise the mental case would have taken his gun and most likely used against him and his father.
> ...


Your to emotional.. watch the video with a clear mind .. are you a female?


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> They knew the police would handle it.



You keep saying that but, if that were true, there'd have been no reason for Travis to exit the truck. None.

He got out of the truck with the intent of killing an unarmed black man...


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Are you mentally retarded?


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> All the jury needs to acquit the defendant is to watch the video.  Plain as day.



So, you're absolutely certain they will be acquitted.

Fair enough.

I guess we'll see, won't we?


----------



## SavannahMann (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



I watched the video. I have watched so often it has surpassed the Princess Bride on my play count.

The facts are that the McMichaels set off in pursuit. They had no right to. But they did it. They attempted to detain AA. If they had been successful they would still have been arrested. They committed Felonies. The story does not start with the Video. It ends there. It is like arguing that the car ended up in the river because it left the road. Well yes. But why did it leave the road? You are arguing that the events before the video are irrelevant. Nothing could be further from the truth.


----------



## Marianne (May 26, 2020)

Good news! According to the lawyer from Arbery’s family this is being investigated as a hate crime. Actually a bipartisan congressional letter was sent requesting that this be investigated as a hate crime.  Looks like Arbery’s family might get justice after all.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 26, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Im just wondering where your seeing the things your describing? What is a man to do when he is physically attacked by another man


----------



## Jitss617 (May 26, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > The facts are that the McMichaels set off in pursuit. They had no right to.
> ...


Where does the law say that!? Lol


----------



## Jitss617 (May 26, 2020)

Marianne said:


> Good news! According to the lawyer from Arbery’s family this is being investigated as a hate crime. Actually a bipartisan congressional letter was sent requesting that this be investigated as a hate crime.  Looks like Arbery’s family might get justice after all.


Yes a fake law with no definition.. what is this lynching hour? Can’t get him on anything else,  let’s charge with hate lol


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Im just wondering where your seeing the things your describing? What is a man to do when he is physically attacked by another man



Arbery was a pretty skinny guy. Maybe 160 soaking wet? McMichael looks like he tips in around the mid-200's.

If his intent was for the police to get involved, McMichael should've grabbed him, thrown him to the ground, and held him there. But that's not what he wanted to do at all. He wanted to kill a black man, and it just turned out to be Arbery's unlucky day...


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



You let your extreme bias block your ability to  understand what really happened.  Anyone can 'pursue' anyone that is not illegal.   You can chase, you can follow...not illegal for anyone police or not. 

The McMichaels had every right to pursue the suspect.  Greg McMichaels had been practically deputized by the police as the man oveseeing the problem that the neighborhood had with tresspassing and burglary. 

They made no effort to detain the suspect.  Again just a  figment of your imagination.  Greg McMichaels had decades of law enforcement under his belt, he knew how to make an arrest.  If he wanted to arrest the defendant he would have done so.

Yes, all the garbage that we see argued about constantly on here by you and others is irrelevant.  

This case boils down to the fact that Travis was forced to use lethal force to defend his life.

Now you may want to and you do contend that the suspect did not attack Travis but the video....the real one....not the edited one put out by the media....clearly shows the suspect attacking Trayvon that cannot be disputed.  It is clearly visible on the internet video.  Can you imagine how much clearer it will be in the courtroom with all the enhancements they can use  to display it, slow motion, frame by frame. 
The jury will have no problem seeing that the  suspect attacked Travis MacMichaels.   Case closed.


----------



## Godboy (May 26, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Im just wondering where your seeing the things your describing? What is a man to do when he is physically attacked by another man
> ...


If he wanted to kill a black man, why did he call the cops and stay on the phone with them before killing the black man? Your logic is fucking retarded. Arent you embarrassed?


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...





Godboy said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Not as embarrassed as you should be.

Travis McMichael wasn't on the phone. Greg McMichael was.

Your problem isn't that your logic is retarded. Your problem is that _you're _retarded.

Dumbass...


----------



## Jitss617 (May 26, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Im just wondering where your seeing the things your describing? What is a man to do when he is physically attacked by another man
> ...


If he wanted to kill him
Why let him
Get close to grab his gun?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Anyone who has a weapon and is being attacked by a suspect trying to get the weapons would be a fool not use the weapon.  How many times have we heard of people having their weapons taken from them and used against them.  Not uncommon at all.  It even hapens to police though they are well trained not to let it happen.  

The reality is that sometimes suspects manage to get the upper hand and kill a cop or some innocent person many times because the cop let the suspect get too close.

In this incident the suspect who was already running at a good clip merely had to veer left for a very short distance to  initiate a surprise attack.  The suspect  could easily have been successful if Travis had not been able to take a punch and still keep a hold on his weapon and not so passive he was afraid to use it.  Quite surprising how many people will actually refuse to shoot their weapons in these cases.  It happens even in the military.  
Some guys simply refuse to fire even when the enemy is charging them.  In Vietnam the guys had a solution for that.   When a new guy came in they would take him out and have him fire into a dead v.c. body.  That enabled him to overcome his reluctance to fire at another human.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Prove intent...


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Exactly.....if he had planned to committ murder he would never have let the suspect get that close.  He would have fired as soon as the guy ran in front of the truck and at that close distance with a shotgun loaded with buckshot ...there would have been no need to fire 3 rounds.

Some folks just have no common sense.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...



With all the videos showing him visiting that house day and night, I  do not think the jury will have any problem seeing he was up to no good as in looking for something to  steal.  That is what thieves do...but the liberals claim...oh he was just looking for a  drink of water....he would have known from all his previous visits there was no water there.

And yes....it can be clearly seen on the video how he looks around to see if  the coast is clear before he goes into the house.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

theHawk said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


None of that is evidence of intent. He had no ability at that time to rob the house under construction.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


How many times was he in that house?


----------



## Godboy (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


No ability? Did he lose control of his hands or something?


----------



## Godboy (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Its hard to say. The cameras were only in there for a few months.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 26, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Of course you can.



The point is you do not have to stop and talk to a man with a shotgun who is a stranger and is ordering you to stop and talk to him with a shotgun and he’s got another guy right close by with a 357 magnum as backup.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> With all the videos showing him visiting that house day and night, I  do not think the jury will have any problem seeing he was up to no good as in looking for something to  steal.  That is what thieves do...but the liberals claim...oh he was just looking for a  drink of water....he would have known from all his previous visits there was no water there.
> 
> And yes....it can be clearly seen on the video how he looks around to see if  the coast is clear before he goes into the house.



See, this is why you're an idiot.

The jury isn't going to be tasked with determining any level of guilt or innocence of Arbery. They're going to be tasked with determining the guilt of the McMichael boys.

Nothing Arbery did in that house justifies what Travis McMichael did. Was he looking for something to steal? Let's assume he was. That is separate and apart from the actions taken by McMichael.

Travis McMichael will be lucky if he escapes the death penalty...


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Drools the idiot who claims Arbery had a hammer.


----------



## Godboy (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


When did i claim that? This is what i said...

_"I saw a screen shot from the video of a hammer that he dropped. I cant guarantee its authenticity, but it looked legit "_

Are you ever NOT wrong?


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


He lived between 1 - 2 miles away. What was he gonna run home carrying?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 26, 2020)

theHawk said:


> He wasn’t “jogging”, so the entire premise is bullshit.



What evidence are you going to present in the court room to prove that Arbery was not jogging that afternoon.  Are you going to use a Photoshopped photo to try and prove that Arbery  was wearing work boots instead of running shoes?


----------



## Godboy (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


If he wanted, certainly some tools, but i cant imagine he would do that in broad daylight. Instead, he scouted the place out. If something big and expensive was inside (like an air compressor or a big tool cabinet), he could come back at night with a truck to steal it.


----------



## meaner gene (May 26, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > He wasn’t “jogging”, so the entire premise is bullshit.
> ...



Maybe they'll find footprints from Bruno Magli shoes they can link to him.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 26, 2020)

Godboy said:


> If he wanted, certainly some tools, but i cant imagine he would do that in broad daylight. Instead, he scouted the place out. If something expensive was inside, he could come back at night with a truck to steal it.



So the only possible crime the gunmen could have witnessed prior to seeing a black man jogging down the street was the crime of casing the joint to be robbed in the darkness in the dark of night when he will be dressed in black in a black pickup truck and armed with the gun he stole from TravisM.

So does that conjured up image of a potential crime rise to the level that it would be justified to detain a jogger under the threat of using lethal force and deadly weapons


----------



## meaner gene (May 26, 2020)

Godboy said:


> If he wanted, certainly some tools, but i cant imagine he would do that in broad daylight. Instead, he scouted the place out. If something big and expensive was inside (like an air compressor or a big tool cabinet), he could come back at night with a truck to steal it.


What about him coming back at night with a wide load tractor trailor and a crane to steal the whole house.

These theories of him checking out the progress of a house under construction translates to that he planned to burglarize it.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, it's in the quote you just posted. 



			
				Godboy said:
			
		

> I saw a screen shot from the video of a hammer that he dropped.


----------



## Marianne (May 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Good news! According to the lawyer from Arbery’s family this is being investigated as a hate crime. Actually a bipartisan congressional letter was sent requesting that this be investigated as a hate crime.  Looks like Arbery’s family might get justice after all.
> ...


You might think that but wait, there’s more! Georgia State Attorney General Chris Carr also made a request for a federal investigation 

The police have hinted there is more video footage than what was leaked to the public. If that’s the case I’d hazard a guess that the Georgia State Attorney has seen that evidence.  Unfounded federal bias to pin a crime on the three stooges? We will see when this goes to court. 

This means the aforementioned local laws that might have gotten the murders off no longer matter because these three might be headed to a federal penitentiary.  I never thought I’d say this but thank God for federal Law. 

Oh and there’s rumblings for an investigation into the local police for possibly giving preferential treatment to McMichaels because he used to work with the police.  

I’d also like to point out Georgia doesn’t have hate crime statutes on the books but if these three get convicted the state government may revisit that issue.  ‍♀️


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


LOL

This is why folks here laugh at you.

He had been in that house numerous times, sometimes at night, between November and February and never once took anything.  Yet here you are moronically claiming he wss "scouting" the place.


----------



## Godboy (May 26, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> So does that conjured up image of a potential crime rise to the level that it would be justified to detain a jogger under the threat of using lethal force and deadly weapons


Where are you getting your bad information from? No one tried to detain Arbery.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

Godboy said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > So does that conjured up image of a potential crime rise to the level that it would be justified to detain a jogger under the threat of using lethal force and deadly weapons
> ...


LOLOLOL


----------



## Godboy (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


What did the very next sentence say? Quote it all! 

Why are you being dishonest? If you had a real argument, you wouldnt have to make up lies to defend your position.


----------



## Godboy (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


If you have evidence of him being detained, lets see it.


----------



## meaner gene (May 26, 2020)

​

			
				Godboy said:
			
		

> I saw a screen shot from the video of a hammer that he dropped.



The construction site video doesn't show him picking up a hammer





He walks in, looks around for half a minute, and leaves.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


LOL

Dumbfuck, you said he had a hammer.


----------



## Godboy (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Who the fuck goes into a house like that at night? He was looking for something valuable, which he didnt find.


----------



## texmaster (May 26, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> texmaster said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Yes your thief.  The theif you are making excuses for.   Did you get dizzy?   His record is irrefutable if you actually knew what you were talking about.



> Why so ignorant as to not allow for an open mind in order to contemplate or discuss all aspects of these things/cases ? Should people just adopt the close minded attitudes that are prevalent these days among sheep being led to the slaughter ??



Yes I would say that too if my argument was a dismal failure and I couldn't counter the actual facts.   I'm surprised you didn't end it with "why can't we all just get along?"

You tried a laughable defense of your thief and tried to shift the blame to the actual victim.   The law and the video proved you dead wrong.   Not that your defense was unexpected its very common for those looking to excuse criminals.


----------



## texmaster (May 26, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



If he was being honest he would have lost his response.  Be fair now.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


LOLOL 

What the fuck do you think father and son were trying to do when they parked their vehicle in the middle of the road and yelled at Arbery to "STOP" while Travis stood guard with a shotgun in the oncoming lane?

Exactly how retarded are you, boy?


----------



## meaner gene (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> This is why folks here laugh at you.
> 
> He had been in that house numerous times, sometimes at night, between November and February and never once took anything.  Yet here you are moronically claiming he wss "scouting" the place.


He's a master criminal.  He was going to spend weeks waiting for an opportunity to steal a power tool.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


He was there half a dozen times. Who returns repeatedly to a site to steal something when they never see anything to steal?

And there were other people seen entering that property... why didn't they steal anything?


----------



## texmaster (May 26, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...




Haven't you heard of the nocturnal runners with criminal records organization?


----------



## texmaster (May 26, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > This is why folks here laugh at you.
> ...



He's a master moron.   Only a fool would run towards and attack an armed man.

And he got exactly what he deserved for it.


----------



## Godboy (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Parking and yelling isnt "detaining", retard. How fucking stupid ARE you?


----------



## meaner gene (May 26, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Who the fuck goes into a house like that at night? He was looking for something valuable, which he didnt find.





Faun said:


> He was there half a dozen times. Who returns repeatedly to a site to steal something when they never see anything to steal?
> 
> And there were other people seen entering that property... why didn't they steal anything?



If he was there casing the joint, multiple times day and night.  Why didn't he notice the security camera?


----------



## texmaster (May 26, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Please please.  Stop challenging him to prove it again.


----------



## Godboy (May 26, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > This is why folks here laugh at you.
> ...


Since when does stealing a compressor make you a master criminal? This is a petty crime for a petty man like Arbery.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

texmaster said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


LOL

Dumbfuck, I quoted him.


----------



## texmaster (May 26, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Who the fuck goes into a house like that at night? He was looking for something valuable, which he didnt find.
> ...



Why did he run up and attack an armed man?

He's a moron.


----------



## Godboy (May 26, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Who the fuck goes into a house like that at night? He was looking for something valuable, which he didnt find.
> ...


If he HAD noticed the camera, he probably wouldnt have gone back side anymore, dont ya think?


----------



## texmaster (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> texmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



LOL Even that went over your head.   I should have known.


----------



## meaner gene (May 26, 2020)

texmaster said:


> He's a master moron.   Only a fool would run towards and attack an armed man.
> 
> And he got exactly what he deserved for it.



Better to fight back where he might avoid getting shot in the front, than to definitely get shot in the back.


----------



## Mr Natural (May 26, 2020)

texmaster said:


> Why did he run up and attack an armed man?
> 
> He's a moron.



Maybe he didn't believe that the red neck asshole would actually shoot him.


----------



## texmaster (May 26, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> texmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Why did he run up and attack an armed man?
> ...



Oh yes because everyone would just stand there and let a thief try to take a deadly weapon from him.

You pour the milk before the cereal don't you.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

texmaster said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Travis will get what he deserves...


----------



## texmaster (May 26, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> texmaster said:
> 
> 
> > He's a master moron.   Only a fool would run towards and attack an armed man.
> ...



LOL  No one was pointing any weapon at him and he could have continued to run straight ahead unabated.

Are you always this slow with the facts?


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Moron, you're actually arguing they weren't trying to get Arbery to stop even though we hear Gregory McMichael yelling, "STOP!"


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

texmaster said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > texmaster said:
> ...


If Travis wasn't pointing his gun at Arbery, how did he shoot him?


----------



## Marianne (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> texmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...





Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Are they still going on about the the nonexistent hammer. These guys are slow on the uptake. Let me explain it to them. 

 The local police who worked with McMichael and  and are his friends originally investigated the crime said that Arbery was unarmed. Had there actually been a hammer they would have quickly  cited that hammer in the original report as evidence of self defense for the McMichaels and the current investigation would never have happened. Because there is an investigation and the police have said Arbery was unarmed you can rest assured there is no hammer.  

If there was a hammer the lawyers for McMichaels would make sure that fact was plastered all over the media as a reason for self defense.   That’s not happening either because there is no hammer.  

In conclusion If you see a hammer in the footage you are experiencing Pareidolia.


----------



## meaner gene (May 26, 2020)

Godboy said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > He's a master criminal.  He was going to spend weeks waiting for an opportunity to steal a power tool.
> ...


As I said. If he was planning to steal something, he sure put in a lot of time into it.  And a question nobody has addressed is why he didn't notice the security camera.  The first thing somebody does in "casing the joint" is look for security devices.

And they never caught him doing that.


----------



## texmaster (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> texmaster said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...



When he attacked and grabbed it you moron.  Good God go back to your coloring books.   This is just too much for you.


----------



## Godboy (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> texmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Because it is so much fun making you look stupid, lets do this again!

You said...

_"Drools the idiot who claims Arbery had a hammer.  "_

...but in reality, this is what i said...

_"I saw a screen shot from the video of a hammer that he dropped. I cant guarantee its authenticity, but it looked legit "_

What i said is an undeniable fact. I saw a screen shot of the hammer... FACT! I couldnt guarantee its authenticity... FACT! At no point have i ever said Arbery had a hammer. Are you ALWAYS wrong? Even a broken watch is right twice per day. Sheesh!


----------



## meaner gene (May 26, 2020)

texmaster said:


> Oh yes because everyone would just stand there and let a thief try to take a deadly weapon from him.
> 
> You pour the milk before the cereal don't you.



He had armed backup in the other vehicle.  So if Arbery got the drop on him, his son had the drop on Arbery


----------



## Godboy (May 26, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...


Well, clearly this guy was an fucking moron. We have all seen the videos of him talking to the police at this point.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

texmaster said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > texmaster said:
> ...


Imbecile, here's the first shot.... show me where you see Arbery grabbing the gun.


----------



## texmaster (May 26, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> texmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yes because everyone would just stand there and let a thief try to take a deadly weapon from him.
> ...



Which isn't illegal if you had a clue about the law you would have known that.  But you liberals and the racists only understand emotion and that's why you keep losing.


----------



## texmaster (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> texmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



LOL Show me where he was pointing it at Arbery before he attacked you moron.

I know its hard for your pee brain to contemplate but in this country its innocent until proven guilty.  Keep on digging that hole.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > texmaster said:
> ...


LOL

Imbecile, you couldn't have seen a screen shot of the hammer because there was no hammer.

A pity you lack even a spec of common sense.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

texmaster said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > texmaster said:
> ...


He shot him, ya dumbfuck.


----------



## Godboy (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Are you dense? The screen shot is in this very thread. Seriously, you cant possibly be this stupid. You make it WAAAYYY too easy to punk you.


----------



## meaner gene (May 26, 2020)

Godboy said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > The first thing somebody does in "casing the joint" is look for security devices.
> ...


So which is it?  Is he a common "snatch and grab" criminal who never snatched or grabbed.  Or is he a master criminal casing the joint for weeks on end?


----------



## texmaster (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> texmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




LOL Yes *after *he attacked you pee brained simpleton


----------



## Godboy (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> texmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Your animated gif counter argument obviously failed. Would you like to try again? This time you should use facts.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


It's not a hammer, I don't care how retarded you are.


----------



## Godboy (May 26, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...


He is likely an opportunist who looks in many different places for things to steal. This construction was merely one of many targets.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

texmaster said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > texmaster said:
> ...


Again.... show me where you see that.....


----------



## Godboy (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I wouldnt know. I havent been able to authenticate that screen shot of the hammer yet.


----------



## meaner gene (May 26, 2020)

texmaster said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > He had armed backup in the other vehicle.   So if Arbery got the drop on him, his son had the drop on Arbery
> ...


If you had a clue about the law, you would know that was premeditation.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


LOLOL

The one you said looked _*"legit?"

*_


----------



## Godboy (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Yeah, it seemed to match the same lighting a graininess of the video, so it looked legit, but i havent authenticated it yet. Ill wait to see what the investigators reveal to us.


----------



## meaner gene (May 26, 2020)

Godboy said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > So which is it?  Is he a common "snatch and grab" criminal who never snatched or grabbed.  Or is he a master criminal casing the joint for weeks on end?
> ...


You know that burglaries get reported.  That once one construction site gets robbed, it puts all others on notice.  That's why they were there in the first place.


----------



## Godboy (May 26, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> texmaster said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...


Carrying a gun is premeditation of what?


----------



## Godboy (May 26, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...


Your point being?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Exactly.....if he had planned to committ murder he would never have let the suspect get that close.



I doubt TravisM wanted to shoot to kill. I suspect he wanted and expected the black guy to stop when two men holding firearms told him to stop. And that is aggravated assault. No intent to actually harm is required for that changed. I suspect TravisM misjudged where the jogger would run and he got too close and I believe from the shadows that both men were less than six feet apart in front of the truck when the first shot was fired. That distance apart was the result of TravisM’s movements after Arbery tried to avoid contact,  not the result of a sudden left turn eight foot rush toward the gunman standing on the left side of the road. That bullshit story is debunked on the video.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

This thread spells doom for the McMichaels. Their defense amounts to...

The guy who stole nothing for 3 months from the house under construction -- is a thief

The guy who shot him -- wasn't pointing his gun at the "thief."

Nor was he trying to detain the "thief" by standing in front of him with a shotgun while his dad was yelling,  "stop!"


----------



## meaner gene (May 26, 2020)

Godboy said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > texmaster said:
> ...


Why do you think they're being charged with felony murder.  Because of the premeditation.  This was planned.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Why wait? The guy who owns the house and watched Arbery walking around his property said nothing was taken. Are you even capable of comprehending the implications of that on your imaginary hammer?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...



Nonsense

What makes you think it was planned?  The fact that the suspect ran down the road right in front of  the McMichales house when Greg was outside and thus chanced to view him and recognize him is what got the ball rolling....how could that  have been premeditation.  No way.  You are extremely stooooopid?   Please go away.  This board has enough  morons already.


----------



## Godboy (May 26, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...


They are being charged because it is politically beneficial for the prosecutor to do so. These race cases give the prosecutors tremendous news coverage. They will of course be found not guilty in the end, like always, but the prosecutor still gets his or her name out there.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Irrelevant  I am recommending you be banned.


----------



## Godboy (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Who said Arbery took a hammer from that house?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Godboy said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Yes...excellent analysis.  It is very sad that in America we have prosecutors willing to send innocent white men to jail to further their carreers by sucking up to the pc establishment.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Report me then if you can't handle the truth.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> This thread spells doom for the McMichaels. Their defense amounts to...
> 
> The guy who stole nothing for 3 months from the house under construction -- is a thief
> 
> ...



You lie or are just ignorant of the facts of the case.  

Either way you are not competent to discuss this case  even as simple as it is.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


The person who posted that image.


----------



## Godboy (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Thats is a dishonest statement. You arent telling any truth here.


----------



## Godboy (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I didnt say it, so why are you suggesting that i did? Again, you are a liar. You are incapable of having an honest debate because, youre position is too weak.


----------



## meaner gene (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Nonsense
> 
> What makes you think it was planned?  The fact that the suspect ran down the road right in front of  the McMichales house when Greg was outside and thus chanced to view him and recognize him is what got the ball rolling....how could that  have been premeditation.  No way.  You are extremely stooooopid?   Please go away.  This board has enough  morons already.


Arbery, 25, was jogging in a neighborhood outside Brunswick on February 23 when Gregory McMichael, a former police officer, and his son chased him down, authorities said.

According to a Glynn County Police report, Gregory McMichael, 64, later told officers that he thought Arbery looked like a person whom they suspected in a series of recent break-ins in the area.

After they chased down Arbery, McMichael told police, Arbery and Travis McMichael, 34, struggled over his son's shotgun. The elder McMichael told police that his son shot Arbery after the latter attacked him, according to the police report.









						Two men involved in fatal shooting of Ahmaud Arbery face murder charges, GBI says
					

Two men involved in the fatal shooting of Ahmaud Arbery near Brunswick, Georgia, have been arrested and face murder and aggravated assault charges, according to the Georgia Bureau of Investigation.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> texmaster said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...



the morons keep spouting off ....will not some mod summon up some mercy and kill this thread....it is no longer serving any useful purpose.  Everything that needed to be talked about has  been talked about and now we see circular arguments repeating what has already been repeated ad nauseum.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly.....if he had planned to committ murder he would never have let the suspect get that close.
> ...



gibberish.....my german shephard has a  higher i.q. than  you.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > This thread spells doom for the McMichaels. Their defense amounts to...
> ...


LOL

Your ad hominem in lieu of coherent rebuttal is noted and laughed at.

Your tacit concession is accepted since you can't actually explain how any of that is untrue.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Nonsense
> ...



Duh.....why don't you tell us something we do not know.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


I'm not? Point out the lie then...

Did English not video record Arbery on his property? Did English not say nothing was taken? Are you drunk again?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


All of that has been debunked.  You virgins come on here and read the last post and think you are qualified to jump in.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


So here's Ahmaud Arbery,  jogging towards a guy holding a shotgun... according to you, he drops a hammer....

Why on Earth would he drop a hammer if he's about to engage someone holding a shotgun??



You should learn critical thinking.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 26, 2020)

texmaster said:


> LOL No one was pointing any weapon at him and he could have continued to run straight ahead unabated.



How do you know. The video does not show the men with the guns and where they were pointed for most of the video. And we definitely cannot see the actual gun when both men are in front of the truck. From the shadows it looks like to me the gun is pointed at the jogger as he comes around the front of the truck. It was in a split second the gun goes off. That’s not conclusive by any means. But you are lying when you say they never pointed a gun at anybody.

What do you think is the long slender shadow coming from the left to right?


----------



## texmaster (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> texmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




LOL Again you point to the ground and pretend you can see figures.   That's your first dumbass mistake.

You must get dizzy with basic math as well.


----------



## texmaster (May 26, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> texmaster said:
> 
> 
> > LOL No one was pointing any weapon at him and he could have continued to run straight ahead unabated.
> ...



My God could you be a bigger liar?   Take a screenshot from that video.  Show us anywhere where they even raised their weapons before he attacked.  If you are going to lie like this all the time its not going to be any fun.

Go ahead.   Back up your lie.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


LOLOL 

I've been posting in this thread since the day it was created. We'll pile this inane whine of yours on the garbage heap of ignorance where all your other nonsense ends up.

Meanwhile, Travis is gonna cook for murder.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...



He is a guy with a mental history who took a loaded gun to school, fortunately he was apprehended before he could kill any kids.

Since he was black and not mentally competent some liberal  judge just put him on five years probabtion which he quidkly violated by comitting theft....still nothing was done....as the former D.A. explained due to his mental problems.....I guess they didnt want a another crazy nigah in jail.  

However he should have been in jail as he was a menace to society as he kept proving.  Not even to mention a  lot of  his crimes are most likely not even known.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> texmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



and that was a very good thing....removing a menace to society should be rewarded in some manner.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

texmaster said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > texmaster said:
> ...


I'm pointing to their shadows. Unless you even dumber then you appear and think that's not their shadows.

Aside from your ignorance, you prove to be a pussy too, too afraid to show me where you see Arbery grabbing the gun in that photo.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You cant prove that.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> texmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Why did he run up and attack an armed man?
> ...



He knew since he was in violation of his parole that another arrest would most likely finally mean jail time.  Thus he became suicidal and attacked a man with a shotgun.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > texmaster said:
> ...


And now the McMichaels may face life in prison. Travis could be looking at a death penalty. Nice you think that was worth shooting an unarmed jogger.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


It's been proven. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I posted a video in rebuttal to that nonsense showing that object on the ground was already there.

Greg McMichael on the phone with 911 says nothing about a hammer.

Neither McMichael told the police about a hammer.

Nothing in the police report indicated a hammer was at or near the crime scene.

The homeowner has videos where he watched Arbery checking out his house and said nothing was taken.

Bryan was following Arbery in his car and said nothing about a hammer.

It makes no sense for Arbery to drop a hammer, if he had one, after being chased for 4 minutes and while he's approaching the McMichael's road block.

The only mention of a hammer in the news is that there wasn't one but that far rightwingers and neo-nazi's are claiming there was a hammer (and that Arbery was wearing Timberland boots and not sneakers).


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



The state has no case....even less of a case than the state had against Zimmerman and Z did not even have a video to prove he was attacked by a nigha.  

The McMichaels will be exonerated and get rich in the process.  The money is already rolling in.   Getting to be famous has a lot of perks....look how Z can sell a painting for a hundred thousand dollars....not because he has talent...simply because he is famous.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > texmaster said:
> ...


By "attacked," you mean defending himself.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Who the fuck goes into a house like that at night? He was looking for something valuable, which he didnt find.
> ...



He was a retard.  The former d.a. talked about it.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 26, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> ​
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> ...


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Just because he was a thief does not mean he meant to steal.  He might have been on vacation or might have just been looking for a drink of water.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > With all the videos showing him visiting that house day and night, I  do not think the jury will have any problem seeing he was up to no good as in looking for something to  steal.  That is what thieves do...but the liberals claim...oh he was just looking for a  drink of water....he would have known from all his previous visits there was no water there.
> ...



No you are looking at it ass backwards.  it is true all this talk about what he did or did not do in the house is irrelevant.

As pointed out many times....all that is relevant is that Travis McMichaels was forced to use lethal force in self defense.

With the aid of the video no jury will have a problem seeing that.  All these morons on here who make all these outrageous claims are blinded by bias.  Any objective person watching the complete video not the want the media edited will affirm that the suspect attacked Travis McMichaels.  Once self defense is affirmed then the jury will see Travis was legally justified to use lethal force.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 26, 2020)

Marianne said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


Yes we will see a video of McMichaels following Arbery, and they will call it a chase, or a lynching,, and it’s not ., it’s following a criminal until the police come


----------



## Jitss617 (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


He did


----------



## meaner gene (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Just because he was a thief does not mean he meant to steal.  He might have been on vacation or might have just been looking for a drink of water.


If he was a thief, why did he spend most of the month, not stealing?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Of course you can.
> ...



Nobody is claiming he had to stop.  Yet if he had stopped and  engaged in coversation he would be alive today.

Many cannot understand why he did not do that.

One good theory is that he feared he would be arrested.   and since he was already in violation of parole  probably figured he would definitely go to jail this time.

Yet he knew he could not escape...could not outrun that truck....so he got flustered and panic set in.  Like a lot of  cornered animals he decided to fight.


----------



## meaner gene (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> No you are looking at it ass backwards.  it is true *all this talk about what he did or did not do in the house is irrelevant.*



When somebody says something is irrelevant, it means it's the key.

A thief who doesn't steal (as the construction site videos prove) given multiple opportunities both day and night.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Just because he was a thief does not mean he meant to steal.  He might have been on vacation or might have just been looking for a drink of water.
> ...



No one knows what he did.  Thieves steal and he was a documented theif.  Most thieves committ a lot of crimes not just the one that sends them to jail....in fact many thieves can go for years without getting caught.


----------



## meaner gene (May 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Yes we will see a video of McMichaels following Arbery, and they will call it a chase, or a lynching,, and it’s not ., it’s following a criminal until the police come



What felony did the criminal commit?  You know you can't use deadly force (or threat of deadly force) to arrest somebody for a misdemeanor, such as trespass onto an unenclosed construction site.


----------



## meaner gene (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > If he was a thief, why did he spend most of the month, not stealing?
> ...



So you have Arbery on video visiting the construction site multiple times, day and night, and not once did he take anything.   So why are you calling him a thief in this context?

He had multiple opportunities to steal something from the construction site,  yet the videos show he only made short visits.  He didn't spend any time searching for something to steal, then or later.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> As pointed out many times....all that is relevant is that Travis McMichaels was forced to use lethal force in self defense.
> 
> With the aid of the video no jury will have a problem seeing that. All these morons on here who make all these outrageous claims are blinded by bias. Any objective person watching the complete video not the want the media edited will affirm that the suspect attacked Travis McMichaels. Once self defense is affirmed then the jury will see Travis was legally justified to use lethal force.



Sorry but the video destroys the self defense argument you hope will save two of the most ignorant gun owners the gun world has eve seen. 

The “20th second” will be reconstructed in three dimensional recreations from the shadows under the truck and the movement of the white cap and the white shirt seen through the windshield. 

Since you bring up the video you need to see these still shots again of the start of second 20 to the end of second 20.

You have not refuted them. 














The shadow movements destroys TravisM’s case for self defense because the prosecution will ask him why his shotgun was in Arbery’s path and so close that Arbery could reach out and grab it when the first shot was fired. It will truly damn TravisM if that first shot was the one that wounded Arbery on the wrist.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


That police report was a joke! Why? Because it was justifiable homicide. It was on camera. Arbery ATTACKED TRAVIS!


----------



## Jitss617 (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...


There was a eye witness.. IT WAS A EX COP! Who are they going to believe? The thug Arbery?


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > ​
> ...


Still not a hammer. Still not Timberland boots.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Nope, Arbery acted in self defense.


----------



## Meathead (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You mean like Big Mike and Trayvon? FFS, give it up. Race pimps are going full speed on this, but we do have a justice system and a video here.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> There was a eye witness.. IT WAS A EX COP!



Arbery is unable to be a witness. GregM is charged with aggravated assault and murder.  Whatever he says he witnessed when the first shot was fired In front of the truck during the 20th second of the video is not relevant to crimes he is charged with. 

If he and his dumbass son are proven in court to be felons on the aggravated assault charge then neither him or his dumbass offspring can claim self defense.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...


It’s definitely a hammer, but don’t let that distract you from the crimes, breaking into a dwelling, and Assaulting the neighborhood hero


----------



## Jitss617 (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Not what the eye witness said , his father watching it


----------



## Jitss617 (May 26, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > There was a eye witness.. IT WAS A EX COP!
> ...


He is the only eye witness. Heheh.. hahahha .. hahahahah


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, prove Arbery was on parole the day he was killed...


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> He was a retard. The former d.a. talked about it.



Are you building a defense for three white men with a shotgun and a 357 magnum that it was justifiable to chase and try to capture an unarmed retarded black guy who ran by their house because the retarded black guy tried to fight for his life.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 26, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > He was a retard. The former d.a. talked about it.
> ...


That didn’t happen.. if so can you show in the video of a chase? Where was the capture?


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


LOL

You mean the ex cop who is facing charges of murder and aggravated assault? That ex cop?


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

Meathead said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


And the video reveals Arbery was fighting in self defense.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Yes the one on the phone with the cops.. trying to get them to the location ASAP


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Nope, but you're definitely demented. Even the news is reporting there was no hammer...

Far-right groups are spreading racist, false claims about shooting victim Ahmaud Arbery, analysts say


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, no, he's not the only eye witness.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Yes Washington post in news........ lol


----------



## Marianne (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


Parole? Wow they are grasping at straws.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


There were only two eyes on the attack.. the camera didn’t have X-ray vision


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> There were only two eyes on the attack.. the camera didn’t have X-ray vision



It didn’t need XRay it to see the gunman’s shadow and what looks like the barrel of the gun and the white cap of the asshole who was holding it at point blank range when the first shot was fired. 3 tenths of a second after coming around the right fender of the truck is not enough time to establish that the jogger attacked the gunman at all before that very first shot.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 26, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > There were only two eyes on the attack.. the camera didn’t have X-ray vision
> ...


Lol a shadow!? Are you hearing voices to?


----------



## Meathead (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You don't run up to an armed man to fight unless you're a complete idiot. Arbery was obviously a total idiot and a thug. We are all better off without him.


----------



## Marianne (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Sure they do when it comes to Mr English’s property because he had a camera installed on this property.  Mr. English said nothing was ever stolen from this property.


----------



## Marianne (May 26, 2020)

Meathead said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Or you run up because you are in fear for your life and don’t see another way out. Fight or flight. He tried flight and they cornered him so the choice left  is fight. 
The only thugs I see are the McMichaels and Bryan.


----------



## Meathead (May 26, 2020)

Marianne said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You are obviously no brighter than the dead thug. Nature has a way of correcting its mistakes. Good luck.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Lol a shadow!? Are you hearing voices to?



Shadows are real - and forensic scientists will construct models of what made them even if they use actors at the crime scene on a similar sunny day. 





Tell me why the shadows and the white cap was not made by TravisM pointing a shotgun. 

I hear voices on the video telling a black man to stop stop stop when TravisM’s shadow is seen under the truck.

Any claim of being attacked by the jogger before firing that first shot is destroyed by this one screenshot. And this screenshot will be enhanced for the jury..


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes we will see a video of McMichaels following Arbery, and they will call it a chase, or a lynching,, and it’s not ., it’s following a criminal until the police come
> ...



The McMichaels made no attempt to arrest ahmaud abery with or without force.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



No doubt he hears very strange voices not to mention that movie running in his head.


NotfooledbyW said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol a shadow!? Are you hearing voices to?
> ...



The only thing you are proving is your willingness to spam the board with nonsense.

The video contradicts everything you claim with your ludicrous still shots and arrows and shadows.  Hillarious

Only a low i.q. negro could be so stoooopid.


----------



## Marianne (May 26, 2020)

Meathead said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Yes and nature has made people smart enough recognize a racially profiled killing done by some knuckle draggers and put them in jail.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Marianne said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



How was he cornered he continued jogging after their  first encounter?  He could have continued jogging no one or anything hindered him from doing that.  

The police were on the way and they undoubtedly would have arrested him or at least detained and questioned him...but till their arrival he would have continued to have freedom of movement.

If he had not assaulted Travis he would be alive today.  You have to expect consequences if you assault and try to steal someone's weapon.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Marianne said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...



Nonsense...race had nothing to do with it until the media acting as race baiters turned it into a racial matter with their propaganda.  

Just like in the Zimmerman case and Z was not even a white guy.  So the media when informed of that invented a new racial term........"white hispanic"


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Marianne said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...



Irrelevant.  Ahmaud Abery was not charged with theft.  What he did is known as assault.  That is what got him killed.

But he was a known thief with a record and a history of mental illness.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Meathead said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Yes he was a menace to society.  He proved that by taking a loaded gun to school.  Fortunately he was arrested before he could shoot any kids.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Of course it is. Your approval is not even a factor.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

Meathead said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


And in this case, it will be our justice system correcting these mistakes.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Marianne said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



No, he was not cornered the video  proves that.   There  was nothing to stop him from jogging on down that road....the only question here is why did he decided  to attack Travis.

I think there are two possibilities....one he was known to have mental  problems.

two, he was guilty of committing burglaries in the area and could see his arrest was imminent as he knew the cops were on the way.  

Thus figuring he would definitely go to jail for violating his probation twice he went berserk and attacked Travis.  Not caring whether he lived or died. 

 It  is not  uncommon for some like him to committ suicide by cop rather than to wind up in jail where at his tinder age he would have likely been forced into sexual bondage at the hands of a bigger and stronger black guy.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Wut?? Then why the fuck did they try to intercept him to cut him off?


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


You still haven't proven he was on parole the day he was killed...


----------



## Godboy (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> This thread spells doom for the McMichaels. Their defense amounts to...
> 
> The guy who stole nothing for 3 months from the house under construction -- is a thief
> 
> ...


You left out the part where Arbery attacked a man and attempted to steal his gun.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...



They merely wanted to talk to him.  No attempt to arrest or detain him was made.   They were merely keeping him under observation and wanted to slow down his escape from the area to give the cops time to get there.  They called the cops even before they headed out in pursuit.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I'd say the real menaces to society are the ones who are now locked up for murder.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > This thread spells doom for the McMichaels. Their defense amounts to...
> ...


Better known as self defense according to Georgia law.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Then why cut him off?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...



That is a matter of court records.....the former D.A. revealed that.  He was on  parole for five years.  He had  violated his probation by comitting theft.  The former D.A. said he was not put in jail because the judge had sympathy for him because of  his mental problems.  

When you look at the video of him being arrested for stealing  sixtyfour inch tv you can see how crazy he looks....that picture of him in the suit was photo shopped.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 26, 2020)

Marianne said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


they handled the situation stupidly when they got out of the truck instead of just following the suspect till the cops showed up

but that is not grounds to label them racists or murderers


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Where's your evidence they called police before heading out in pursuit...?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Only in your imagination.  The video proves you wrong.


----------



## Godboy (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Not by any definition a sane person would go by.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> The only thing you are proving is your willingness to spam the board with nonsense.



When you can not deny the objective reality that the screen shots represent you and the other racists cry Spamming as if that
Makes reality go away.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



They were doing nothing but waiting for the police and keeping the suspect under observation at that time.  Nothing whatsoever gave Ahmaud the right or justification to comitt assault...easily seen on the video.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing you are proving is your willingness to spam the board with nonsense.
> ...



Your allegations regarding the screen shots are hillarious.  The real video disproves every accusation you make.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


He was never on parole, ya dumbshit. 

He was on probation for 5 years starting in 2013. This is 2020. I know you rightards struggle at math so let me help you out .... his probation would have ended in 2018. 

You're claiming he was still on probation when he was killed ... I'm not saying he was or wasn't as I don’t know. What I sm saying is -- you're claiming he was but you're not offering any proof to back your assertion.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



There are things called phone records.  All of that came out in the first and only credible investigtion.  Try and keep up.


----------



## Meathead (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


He was arrested in 2017 for stealing a 65" TV for which he got 5 years probation. Since you're not IM2, you can probably do the math.


----------



## Bush92 (May 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Cops review new video of man who appears to be Ahmaud Arbery
> 
> 
> Arbery, 25, was out jogging in Brunswick on February 23, before he was shot dead by father and son Gregory and Travis McMichael, who had trailed him in a white pick-up truck.
> ...


Liberal media will deep six this story.


----------



## Godboy (May 26, 2020)

Meathead said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


^ Winner!


----------



## Meathead (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Idiot:


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Ah yes it was probation...a typoe.


Meathead said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Correct he was placed on probation twice.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Nope, the video shows a guy jogging down a street where 2 men attempted to cut him off, one of whom got out of his vehicle to brandish a shotgun. Arbery had a reasonable fear of death or great bodily harm; which according to Georgia law, legally allowed Arbery to defend himself.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> . What he did is known as assault. That is what got him killed.



Show me the video evidence in a sequence of screenshots that shows Arbery attacking TravisM in front of the truck before the first shot was fired. 

Just show it or quit saying your lardass white coward boy was attacked before he fired the first shot.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

Meathead said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Dumbfuck,  that does nothing to prove Arbery was still on probation when he was killed.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



He was sentenced to five years’ probation as a first offender, county court records show. Arbery also was placed on probation for a *2018* shoplifting arrest, according to county court records.
The former D.A. revealed that in the first and only accurate investigation.


----------



## Bush92 (May 26, 2020)

occupied said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


People that wanted to defend their property from grand larceny used to routinely lynch black men?


----------



## Meathead (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


2017 + 5 equals 2023.

Are you black?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Meathead said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Compare the way 
Ahmaud looks here to the way the media has portrayed him in their photoshopped picture. Quite pathetic looking.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Lol great news source for the democrat racist crowd lol


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


So prove he was still on probation when he was killed. You're claiming he was -- but you can't prove it. Shit, the only thing you've proven is that you don't know the difference between probation and parole.


----------



## Bush92 (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


So he was an asshole that thought he was above the law. I see a clear violation of the social contract on his behalf.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Dismissed as incoherent babble.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


White men excersising their rights scare you? Notes


----------



## Jitss617 (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


There were two calls to the police


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Absolute rubbish....the video shows him jogging towards the two white guys which were far ahead of him.  if he was in fear of his life he would not have kept jogging towards the white guys.  try and use some commonsense....kinda difficult i guess when you dont have any,

Look you may be knew to this argument but the video has been posted multiple times and probably most on here have seen it.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

Meathead said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, his 5 year probation stemmed from bring a gun onto a gun-free zone in *2013*.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> There was nothing to stop him from jogging on down that road..



You cannot claim what you cannot see. The truck obscures the view of the joggers ongoing path. 

You started out lying that TravisM never left the drivers side of the truck. That was a lie because the video has him backing out from in front of the truck from a spot well across the double line. 

The jury can see you lied - and you think you can convince them that TravisM never physically tried to block the jogger from getting by?


----------



## Godboy (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


The truck pulled over like 100 feet in front of him. That can hardly be considered "cutting someone off".


----------



## Jitss617 (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


5 years on probation means you’re a menace to society!


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Only one by McMichael. Let's see the evidence they called police before heading out in pursuit...?


----------



## Meathead (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


So you think he got probation from probation. God you're an idiot!


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Meathead said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


----------



## Godboy (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You sure are defending a real winner, arent you.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > There was nothing to stop him from jogging on down that road..
> ...



More nonsensical gibberish.....taka a hike.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, trying to cut him off were their words...

_McMichael then stated Travis drive down Burford and attempted to *cut off* the male._​


----------



## Jitss617 (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


5 years = you’re a menace to society


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Definitely and we have yet to hear the media talk about him taking a loaded gun to school.  Any white boy doing that would be in jail.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> if he was in fear of his life he would not have kept jogging towards the white guys.



He had a white guy behind him too. 

He showed  fear and desire to be unharmed when he swerved to avoid the most deadly attacker on the ground with a shotgun. 





What was the swerve to the right for In your racist head?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


The neighbor is seen on video calling the cops and yelling at him
To get out


----------



## Jitss617 (May 26, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > if he was in fear of his life he would not have kept jogging towards the white guys.
> ...


White guy was behind him? That’s scary? To a young black male? Lol I thought we were supposed to be scared ha


----------



## Godboy (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


So? He is wrong too. He "pulled ahead and waited" is far a more accurate description.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Ok and?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



How do you define cutoff?  Most likely Greg McMichael has a different meaning than you.  What the did was to intercep;t him....catch up with him in a effort to talk to him.  As in they told him....we need to  talk to you.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOL

We're talking about McMichael, ya flamin' moron. Please try harder to keep up.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Yes...they parked far ahead of ahmaud...he jogged up to them and then attacked Travis.  All they were doing was keeping him under observation waiting for the arrival of the police who had been summoned.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


I don't give a shit if you think he was wrong. Those were his words according to police. *"Intercept"* was another of his words.


----------



## Meathead (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


God you're an idiot: 

According to WSB-TV in Atlanta, Arbery later pleaded guilty to stealing the TV and was sentenced to five years of probation. 









						Newly released Ahmaud Arbery video shows 2017 shoplifting arrest
					

Newly released police bodycam video shows Georgia slay victim Ahmaud Arbery being handcuffed and arrested for shoplifting in 2017. The video, dated Dec. 1, 2017, shows Arbery and three teenagers be…




					nypost.com


----------



## Jitss617 (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Of this was 3 calls to the police why isn’t it a big deal?


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


cut off -- as in get in someone's way to make them stop.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Look in the heat of the moment.....not to mention most likely in a mild state of shock due to the fact his son had just been in a fight for his life and forced to shoot his attacer he may have misspoke a couple of words.

The truth is readily seen in the video...if you have not seen it ....you are one of the few on here who has not.  It has been posted multiple times.  It clearly shows what happened and at no time was Arbbery's freedom of movement denied.

Also you may have missed the following:









						Text Messages Reportedly Show Police Contacted Suspect About Watching Property Months Before Ahmaud Arbery Was Killed | Oxygen Official Site
					

Police contacted one of the suspects in the slaying of Ahmaud Arbery to enlist help watching a construction site months before Arbery was shot to death while running down a Georgia street, text messages in the case reportedly reveal.   The messages suggest that Greg McMichael—who is now facing...




					www.oxygen.com


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Yet the suspect was never made to stop....you are beating a dead horse.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> They witnessed a Burglary they follow the Burglar while on the phone with the cops they saw the robber with a weapon they brought guns with them the suspect tried to take a gun jolted it and was shot and killed. Stop your hate of these two heroes



No they didn't see Arbery that day doing anything but jogging. They saw him  on video. Even a policeman cannot arrest someone unless they see the crime ocurring when it's a misdemeanor such as trespassing at the construction site.





__





						Does an Officer Have to Witness a Misdemeanor in Order to Make an Arrest for It?
					

In most states, the misdemeanor must occur in the officer's presence.




					www.nolo.com
				




In most states, an officer can’t arrest an adult for a misdemeanor without a warrant, unless he witnesses the person committing it. In other words, the misdemeanor must occur “in the presence” of the officer.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Yes, it shows Arbery approaching the truck and then veering to the passenger side when he spotted the shotgun. It also shows Travis then moving from the oncoming lane, towards Arbery; and Arbery rushing towards Travis as they physically confronted each other in front of the truck. They both had to move there to be in front of the truck.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


They attempted to stop him. They said so themselves.


----------



## Marianne (May 26, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...





TheGreenHornet said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


What does being  parole for theft have to do with anything? The video evidence shows he didn’t take anything. You cant arrest him on suspicion that he was considering to commit theft. This is a free country, we don’t have the thought police.  He didn’t do anything and for that he was gunned down.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 26, 2020)

Home owner claims to have installed cameras because things kept going missing including copper piping. These cameras caught Arbery numerous times inside his house. Many times at night. You know, when he was jogging. pic.twitter.com/o8t7R6hEiF


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > They witnessed a Burglary they follow the Burglar while on the phone with the cops they saw the robber with a weapon they brought guns with them the suspect tried to take a gun jolted it and was shot and killed. Stop your hate of these two heroes
> ...



Incorrect............................*State law allows a police officer to arrest someone without a warrant in only four situations*. They are as follows: 1. when the *offense is committed in the officer's presence or with his or her immediate knowledge. 2*. when an offender is attempting to *escape*

As we all should know by now Ahmaud Arbery was trying to escape.....hauling ass....as it has been described running down the road when spotted by Greg McMichaels....trying to escape the area because he knew the cops were on the way...as he had heard the neighbor call the police whilst he was still in the house under construction


----------



## Jitss617 (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


 No one tried to arrest him


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Marianne said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...



Wrong....he was gunned down because he attacked Travis McMichaels and tried to take his weapon from him.

Ahmaud was never placed under arrest....had complete freedom of movement at all times until his death.

Of his own volition and free  will he attacked Travis without any justification under law.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Home owner claims to have installed cameras because things kept going missing including copper piping. These cameras caught Arbery numerous times inside his house. Many times at night. You know, when he was jogging. pic.twitter.com/o8t7R6hEiF



Theft from construction sites is a big problem nationwide.


Ahmaud was a documented thief.  Thieves steal and they are constantly looking for something to steal.

His taking off running immediately upon hearing the neighbor call the police is very incriminating.

Not something a innocent person would do.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> It’s def a hammer. Why won’t GBI release the video?





Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> It's a flying hammer but the McMichaels never mentioned it.



Maybe, it was a flying squirrel. Or it could be Thor threw his hammer in the wrong direction. LOL


----------



## Meathead (May 26, 2020)

Marianne said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


First, he wasn't on parole, he was on probation. Second, you're an idiot.


----------



## Marianne (May 26, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Normally I wouldn’t but I seriously don’t think the McMichaels and Bryan would have treated a white man this badly.  Nevertheless I can’t prove this was racially motivated but the video and every action the McMichaels and Bryan took proves they are murders.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Home owner claims to have installed cameras because things kept going missing including copper piping. These cameras caught Arbery numerous times inside his house. Many times at night. You know, when he was jogging. pic.twitter.com/o8t7R6hEiF


Liar. The homeowner said nothing was taken from his property.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> White guy was behind him? That’s scary?



When two armed white knuckledraggers are trying to stop you ahead, you gotta think the one behind you is armed too. Quite scary.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Nope, he was being threatened with a shotgun.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Home owner claims to have installed cameras because things kept going missing including copper piping. These cameras caught Arbery numerous times inside his house. Many times at night. You know, when he was jogging. pic.twitter.com/o8t7R6hEiF
> ...


LOL

You still possess zero evidence he stole anything, or intended to steal anything, from that construction site.


----------



## texmaster (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Nope, he was being threatened with a shotgun.



Another lie with no legal evidence for your lie.   Holding a shotgun in Georgia is legal Genius.

You make this so easy.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

texmaster said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, he was being threatened with a shotgun.
> ...


It's not legal for a civilian to use a shotgun to make someone stop running.


----------



## Meathead (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> It's not legal for a civilian to use a shotgun to make someone stop running.


It is if some thug is running toward you trying to take it away.


----------



## texmaster (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> texmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



No one did.  Just another lie.  The video clearly shows your thief attacking and never being stopped by anyone but the shotgun he tried to grab..

I swear you must get paid to post because these lies are beyond stupid.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

Meathead said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > It's not legal for a civilian to use a shotgun to make someone stop running.
> ...


Nope, that's self defense on Ahmaud Arbery's side.


----------



## Meathead (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Haven't you been spanked enough for one evening?


----------



## Marianne (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


And what right did McMichaels have to chase and corner Arbery? McMichaels and Bryan don’t own the property. They didn’t know why Arbery was there. They assumed he was stealing stuff but that wasn’t the case was it? 

 The McMichaels had other options didn’t they? They could have followed him until the police arrived. They could have recorded Arbery on their phones.  That would be reasonable.  That didn’t happen. According to the police, McMichaels and Bryan chased and cornered Arbery. Then the McMichaels got out of the truck with a loaded firearm to clearly confront Arbery. That’s not reasonable. They aren’t the police so that’s not their job. 

They showed complete disregard for Arberys rights. They endangered the public safety by attempting to apprehend someone with zero  evidence of wrongdoing, discharged a firearm in a residential neighborhood and in the process killed a man who in fact was unarmed and stole NOTHING.  This is why we have innocent until proven guilty and not what McMichaels and Bryan gave Arbery which is guilty until proven innocent. 
The McMichaels and Bryan violated arbery’s basic right to the presumption of innocence. 


 By their own admission the McMichaels and Bryan weren’t there because of people trespassing but because there had been thefts and they were there to stop a theft. A theft in this case that never happened. 

They did this armed and therefore assume responsibility for the death of Arbery when they got out of the truck with a loaded gun pointed at Arbery.  All Arbery did was try to  defend himself from a trio of idiocy.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

texmaster said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > texmaster said:
> ...


Yes, Travis did. For which he is charged with felony aggravated assault.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

Meathead said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


LOLOL

Tell that to the McMichaels -- they're facing life in prison because Arbery acted in self defense.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 26, 2020)

Meathead said:


> It is if some thug is running toward you trying to take it away.



But the thug was TravisM who ran to the jogger and may have fired a shot that hit him in the wrist as he came around the right side of the truck. 


TheGreenHornet said:


> All they were doing was keeping him under observation



They didnt need to display deadly weapons while observing from a safe distance.

And how do you explain TravisM running to the front of the truck. He could have observed from the left side of the road and the jogger goes by unharmed.





This is the Scene following the first shot. 

Why the hell is TravisM in front of the truck if he just wanted to observe? Why so close to the joggers way to get by?

The jogger was attacked and a shot was fired. Then the fight started as both men moved to the left.


----------



## Marianne (May 26, 2020)

texmaster said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, he was being threatened with a shotgun.
> ...


Is chasing , harassing and pointing A loaded weapon at an innocent man then discharging this loaded weapon in a residential neighborhood killing said unarmed innocent man who was doing nothing but trying to jog also legal?  I doubt it.


----------



## Meathead (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Yeah, that's gonna happen.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 26, 2020)

texmaster said:


> No one did. Just another lie. The video clearly shows your thief attacking and never being stopped by anyone but the shotgun he tried to grab..



No. You are a liar. The video shows where TravisM was when the first shot was fired between The end of 19 seconds and the start of 21 Seconds. 


Shot is fired here:




Split second after the shot - struggle to the left begins.




When you lie in the future do not reference the video.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


His intentions were to steal
Until he was caught


----------



## texmaster (May 26, 2020)

Marianne said:


> And what right did McMichaels have to chase and corner Arbery? McMichaels and Bryan don’t own the property. They didn’t know why Arbery was there. They assumed he was stealing stuff but that wasn’t the case was it?



Oh for God's sake stop lying about what happened.   They never chased him. He ran to them. Watch the tape.  And neither man even moved towards him so how could they cut him off?   Telekinesis?  



> The McMichaels had other options didn’t they? They could have followed him until the police arrived. They could have recorded Arbery on their phones.  That would be reasonable.  That didn’t happen. According to the police, McMichaels and Bryan chased and cornered Arbery. Then the McMichaels got out of the truck with a loaded firearm to clearly confront Arbery. That’s not reasonable. They aren’t the police so that’s not their job.



Clearly you haven't read the law because owning a firearm and possessing it in Georgia isn't against the law no matter how much you want it to be.



> They showed complete disregard for Arberys rights



HAHAHAHAHAHA




> They endangered the public safety by attempting to apprehend someone with zero  evidence of wrongdoing, discharged a firearm in a residential neighborhood and in the process killed a man who in fact was unarmed and stole NOTHING.  This is why we have innocent until proven guilty and not what McMichaels and Bryan gave Arbery which is guilty until proven innocent.
> The McMichaels and Bryan violated arbery’s basic right to the presumption of innocence.



To attempt to apprehend someone you have to move towards them.  Watch the video for God's sake because that never happened.

Your thief attacked the man who was armed and got exactly what he deserved.   

For God's sake educate yourself before you go on another emotional tirade of idiocy.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 26, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> texmaster said:
> 
> 
> > No one did. Just another lie. The video clearly shows your thief attacking and never being stopped by anyone but the shotgun he tried to grab..
> ...


Even if this is true,, he had every right to shot someone attacking him.


----------



## texmaster (May 26, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> texmaster said:
> 
> 
> > No one did. Just another lie. The video clearly shows your thief attacking and never being stopped by anyone but the shotgun he tried to grab..
> ...



LOL  You can't see a thing and you want to pretend you captured the 1/8th of a second when the shot rang out blocked by a truck?

Exactly how stupid are you?   Do you take classes?


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


So you say, but you're a nut who can't stop lying.

Tell me again how you saw a flying hammer.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


So was he provoking neighbors who confronted him earlier?


----------



## beagle9 (May 26, 2020)

The lessons learned - Never do police work as civilian's, unless your life is immediately threatened or your family members life is immediately threatened, where self defense is definitely warranted, and this would only be the case if an aggressive person is intent on causing physical harm to you your family member or to an innocent civilian or to one of your friends.

Burglaries are police work most all of the time, and it is not for civilians except for reporting the incident to police after the fact, to then go and attempt to apprehend a possible burglar while out in the street.... It is police work... Only or unless tresspass is observed by the property owner while on site, does immediate action (not lethal action unless attacked), is to be taken by the property owner, otherwise to order the person off of the property or to make a citizens arrest if nessesary while the perp is still on the property... That is legal under the castle doctrine right ???.. 

If ones property is being burglarized, and you take action (not lethal unless attacked), and you do so immediately before the assailant leaves the scene of the crime, then great... That's legal right ??... Maybe just call the law and let them handle it in all cases if possible, otherwise if the person had already left the property, and was heading down the street just let the law handle it.

Yes, keep locational information as to his where abouts for the police, but stay at a safe distance until the police arrive on scene. The perp could be armed as well, so always remember that one folks.

Lessons learned - Was Arbery a criminal ? If so, then thinking about a career in criminal behavior was a bad move, so always be aware that it is a very dangerous field to be in folks. If Arbery did fit the bill, then his occupation was a very dangerous one to be in as was proven for him, and it ultimately cost him his life sadly enough, and it also dragged some innocent folks into the fire with him.

Now people could very well be right in their anaylisis, where as the three or was it just the two(?) who wanted to maybe "talk" to Arbery about the alledged burglary scene got way more than they expected, where as when they attempted to talk to him, and maybe even stop him to talk, then he very well could have become enraged to the point of "you ain't taking me alive", and that might have been his thoughts filled with guilt due a criminal past maybe. If so then of course he could have very well lunged for TMs gun in hopes to turn the tide in his favor before apprehended by whomever it was trying to stop him for his alledged guilty criminal acts. 

He would have done this (if guilty minded) because he knew what they wanted, and he knew what he had intended on doing at the property, even though nothing was available to steal at the property if that was his intent. If so, then it set into motion a bad chain of events where some very bad mistakes were made on everyone's part that was involved.

Like I said before, what a mess. Good grief.

So was Arbery a burglar or not ????? After that being found to be the case if he was, then maybe the trial might be leniant on the two who might have botched their attempt to investigate Arbery while on the run.

Was Arbery just an innocent Jogger, and if so, does he have character references that can attest to his advid jogging life, along with his house full of excersize equipment, jogging outfits, bikes, and other such identifying qualities that will lend itself as evidence to these things in which people are trying to profile him as ?? 

Alot of investigation still left to do for sure.

Hopefully justice will prevail in the case, and the truth will be told.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 26, 2020)

texmaster said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > And what right did McMichaels have to chase and corner Arbery? McMichaels and Bryan don’t own the property. They didn’t know why Arbery was there. They assumed he was stealing stuff but that wasn’t the case was it?
> ...




This is a sick pathological lie:

“ Your thief attacked the man who was armed and got exactly what he deserved.”

The video clearly shows TM #1 to the left of center attempting to obstruct AA’s path. So the jogger swerves to the right to avoid TM.





AA #2 gets around the front of the truck and lo and behold TM mysteriously without moving from his position #1 is once again in a position to block at close range. 






Within a few tenths of a second from #2 the first shot is fired simultaneously with seein TM’s white hat and the shadows of both men under the truck.





TM attacked AA by running from frame #1 to frame #2

It’s recorded on the video and it’s clear that the “grabbing the gun” scene is after the first shot was fired before the two men came into full view struggling for the shotgun.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Even if this is true,, he had every right to shot someone attacking him.



He fired one shot that may have wounded AA on the wrist and you are saying an unarmed black man being fired upon from six feet away has no right to try to disarm the White man who just approached and fired a deadly weapon at him. 

Does the white man get two free shots to kill an unarmed black man before an unarmed black man can attempt to fight back. 

That’s a pretty big rule in favor of white privilege you got there.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 26, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Even if this is true,, he had every right to shot someone attacking him.
> ...


Lol your stories are funny


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



At least my stories are backed up by the video. It won’t be so funny when TM and GM are trying to explain to the jury why TM ran to the front of the truck to confront the jogger up close when the gun was fired the first time.

Remember it was AA who swerved to the right to avoid TM. Your story is he avoided contact with TM to run around the truck and in about a second and a half he decided to commit suicide by a rushing all the way to the left side of the road because he wanted to steal the shotgun. 

Because that’s what black men do. 

You people are idiots


----------



## Jitss617 (May 26, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


Lol if the DA attempts that funny story you just wrote he will be the Laughingstock Of the country haha


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Without a doubt.  Funny how blacks are so ridicuously stupid.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> The lessons learned - Never do police work as civilian's, unless your life is immediately threatened or your family members life is immediately threatened, where self defense is definitely warranted, and this would only be the case if an aggressive person is intent on causing physical harm to you your family member or to an innocent civilian or to one of your friends.
> 
> Burglaries are police work most all of the time, and it is not for civilians except for reporting the incident to police after the fact, to then go and attempt to apprehend a possible burglar while out in the street.... It is police work... Only or unless tresspass is observed by the property owner while on site, does immediate action (not lethal action unless attacked), is to be taken by the property owner, otherwise to order the person off of the property or to make a citizens arrest if nessesary while the perp is still on the property... That is legal under the castle doctrine right ???..
> 
> ...



You are needlessly over complicating a very simple case.  Again....people can argue all day and all night about the tresspasing burglary etc. 

None of that is important to this case.

in truth it is a vey simple case....and one that has been explained very well on here many times.  There are even videos posted that explain it very well.  You should look at some of them.

Anyhow this case comes down to one simple thing; did ahmaud arberry assault Travis McMichaels.

I think it will be exceedingly easy for the defense team to convince the white jurors that is exactly what happened simply because there is a video that shows awmaud doing exactly that.

Now some on here want to ignore the video, pretend like it does not exist.  Then there are  those who claim they have watched it but seem not to see what it clearly shows.  

I would assume due to their bias but perhaps vision problems or cognitive problems may also play a role in their inability to see what really happened.



I


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 26, 2020)

Travis McMichael stands a relatively decent nchance of being awarded the death penalty. Gregory McMichael could spend the rest of his life in prison, especially if the Feds decide this is a hate crime. The dumbfuck who shot the video probably rues the day he ever met Travis and Gregory McMichael.

I'm not really interested in arguing this unless someone new comes along, as those defending the McMichael boys are either racist or retarded.

The verdict will affirm their guilt...


----------



## Godboy (May 26, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Travis McMichael stands a relatively decent nchance of being awarded the death penalty. Gregory McMichael could spend the rest of his life in prison, especially if the Feds decide this is a hate crime. The dumbfuck who shot the video probably rues the day he ever met Travis and Gregory McMichael.
> 
> I'm not really interested in arguing this unless someone new comes along, as those defending the McMichael boys are either racist or retarded.
> 
> The verdict will affirm their guilt...


You are off your rocker. We all know how this one is going to go, just like we knew how all the other ones were going to go. Travis and Zimmerman will be doing an autograph signing tour by this time next year.


----------



## beagle9 (May 26, 2020)

One thing this country don't need, and that is to revert back to the days of racism either being implemented by White's or Black's.

Time to grow up America. 

Quit letting yourself be manipulated by forces that have not the countries well being in their souls, but instead they have nothing but hate and darkness in their souls.

Revert back to Christ and his message America, and if so we will do nothing else but move forward in life.... Anything else is just defeatism and every other kind of ism that there is.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 26, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Travis McMichael stands a relatively decent nchance of being awarded the death penalty. Gregory McMichael could spend the rest of his life in prison, especially if the Feds decide this is a hate crime. The dumbfuck who shot the video probably rues the day he ever met Travis and Gregory McMichael.
> 
> I'm not really interested in arguing this unless someone new comes along, as those defending the McMichael boys are either racist or retarded.
> 
> The verdict will affirm their guilt...


Stop grand stands on this blacks kids death, we know you hate these proud Americans. They scare you. Get over it.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Anyhow this case comes down to one simple thing; did ahmaud arberry assault Travis McMichaels.



Your racist fantasy has four  major hurdles that no fantasy can get over.

#1 The prosecution has a low bar to convince a jury that during the minute or two before the actual termination of his life young unarmed  Arbery was in a state of mind fearful that three armed white men were going to do harm to his person. The 40 second video is the literal definition of stalking, blocking setting a trap and the armed attempt to stop and detain a jogger.  Arbery’s criminal record and what he did for a few minutes on private property has no bearing whether simple assault was committed or not. Simple assault is determined by the fear three armed white men put into the mind of an unarmed black jogger when they confronted and tried to detain.

Then in Georgia simple assault becomes the felony called aggravated assault automatically when a deadly weapon is used in the assault. The video confirms deadly weapons were used.

If the victim is killed due to the aggravated assault the charge of murder during the commission of a felony is automatic as well.
There is no dispute that Arbery was shot dead during an aggravated assault on his person.

#2 There is no opportunity for self defense when a victim is killed by a person or persons who are engaged in a felony such as aggravated assault.

#3 The video shows the fact that TravisM moved from an armed blocking position left of the rear wheel of the truck to a new blocking position in the front of the truck to obstruct Arbery’s ability to run past the truck and be on his way. And the first shot was fired from that blocking position.

#4 The part in the video where Arbery is grabbing the shotgun and punching his assailant is AFTER the first shot was fired when both men were mostly hidden from the camera’s view.

TravisM needed to stay a safe distance from the jogger’s Intended path to have a slim chance at self defense while committing a felony. But when he crossed that double yellow line and got too close to his victim and the gun goes off, it’s over for self defense, it’s done.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> One thing this country don't need, and that is to revert back to the days of racism either being implemented by White's or Black's.
> 
> Time to grow up America.
> 
> ...





beagle9 said:


> One thing this country don't need, and that is to revert back to the days of racism either being implemented by White's or Black's.
> 
> Time to grow up America.
> 
> ...



I think you mean well but you are very confused. 

 Not knowing who the enemy is which is absolugtely vital in this struggle for the heart and soul of America.  

The first maxim of war is to know your enemy and make  no mistake we are at war with the forces of darkness and when i say 'we' i mean all those that truly love America.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 26, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> One thing this country don't need, and that is to revert back to the days of racism either being implemented by White's or Black's.
> 
> Time to grow up America.
> 
> ...


As long as this country is divided by culture we are always going to have race issues as long as we have Democrats grandstanding We will have Race issues.  Blacks are being told they will get reparations if they continue to complain.. democrats are the problem


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 26, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Travis McMichael stands a relatively decent nchance of being awarded the death penalty. Gregory McMichael could spend the rest of his life in prison, especially if the Feds decide this is a hate crime. The dumbfuck who shot the video probably rues the day he ever met Travis and Gregory McMichael.
> ...





beagle9 said:


> Revert back to Christ



I’m not sure more white evangelical Christian Trump supporters are what is needed to rid our country of the openly racist posters on this message board.

Simple appreciation for equal justice under the law and respect for and strict adherence to the facts in this case will bring the best outcome for secular Americans as well as those Americans of all the worlds religions.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > One thing this country don't need, and that is to revert back to the days of racism either being implemented by White's or Black's.
> ...



But whites proclaiming that "most black criminals have AIDS" and "blacks are stupid" aren't part of the problem?

You're a shining example of racism as it exists in this country...


----------



## Jitss617 (May 26, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Why do these type of white men bother you?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Anyhow this case comes down to one simple thing; did ahmaud arberry assault Travis McMichaels.
> ...



Again...just incredible stupidity you put on display. 

 Does not even deserve a reply and it violates one of my long standing rules....never try to communicate with an African so called American as in they are just tooooo stupid to reason with.

yet....since i have a little bit of time to waste tonight, first of all you have it ass backwards and I think I explained it to you already...but this commentary i am making now is directed more at others than you....the state has no case...all they have are the rantings of a propagandistic mass media that has stirred up the natives and the corrupt politicians in Atlanta that brought power to bear to overturn the local authorities who did an excellent investigation that exonerated the McMichaels as they deserved to be.

It is obvious, more than obvious to anyone with a logical mind and or some common sense that if Arbery was in fear of his life from the McMichaels that he would have ran towards them...as pointed out multiple times he would have gone in a different direction.  

There may be things about this case we do not know or there may not be....but one thing we definitely know is that Ahmaud Arbery was not in fear of his life.....to believe that he was in fear of his life requires the stupidity that only someone like you and your ilk can muster up.

That is all the time I will waste on you.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



For crying out loud we are all racist.  Get over it.

Blacks more so than anyone  else.  Even the majority of blacks say that. 

I think what was said was that a lot of black criminals have aids. 

Lest we forget that first of all Africa is where aids came from.


			https://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=AwrCwGG1281e80QAoAsPxQt.;_ylu=X3oDMTEyOGd0aXZxBGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDQzAxNTdfMQRzZWMDc3I-/RV=2/RE=1590578229/RO=10/RU=https%3a%2f%2fwww.cdc.gov%2fhiv%2fgroup%2fracialethnic%2fafricanamericans%2findex.html/RK=2/RS=.iNGvoUQCeatsaIYu5Y6cfZVOQ4-


----------



## DGS49 (May 26, 2020)

Ahmaud (what the hell kind of name is that?) was not jogging.  He was not a jogger.  Was not dressed as a jogger would dress.

He broke the law when he entered the house undergoing renovations.  There were NO TRESPASSING signed at every door.  There was no legitimate reason to enter the premises.

That neighborhood has a recent history of break-ins, and the gunmen had been asked to keep an eye out for exactly this sort of activity.

When he was confronted by "two white guys with guns in a pickup truck" he RAN TOWARD THE TRUCK and the occupant who was carrying a long-gun.  In the Leftist fantasy world, this is normal, rational behavior.

All the facts will come out.  The Leftists and the Blacks in the area will refuse to accept any facts that are contrary to the mandatory Narrative.  These dudes will be convicted of NOTHING...unless the unspeakable happens, and Biden is elected, at which point the DOJ will step in and indict them for a civil rights violation.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Winner


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > One thing this country don't need, and that is to revert back to the days of racism either being implemented by White's or Black's.
> ...



Democrats once advocates for the white working class have degenerated into standing for and  supporting anything and anyone that hates America....a party of traitors led by traitors... to hell with them....that is where they belong.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Lol if the DA attempts that funny story



You call this a funny story:

“It won’t be so funny when TM and GM are trying to explain to the jury why TM ran to the front of the truck to confront the jogger up close when the gun was fired the first time.”

Are you saying that TM did not run from the driver’s side of the truck to the front of the truck where the first shot was fired. The video does not capture TM running to the front of the truck but it shows him retreating from the front of the truck after the first shot was fired.

Since TM is seen retreating right to left it means he already attacked his victim by moving left to right. There is no other explanation for TM’s presence in front of the truck when the first shot was fired.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

DGS49 said:


> Ahmaud (what the hell kind of name is that?) was not jogging.  He was not a jogger.  Was not dressed as a jogger would dress.
> 
> He broke the law when he entered the house undergoing renovations.  There were NO TRESPASSING signed at every door.  There was no legitimate reason to enter the premises.
> 
> ...



Ahmaud sounds muslim to me.  Maybe he mama black muslim?


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 26, 2020)

DGS49 said:


> All the facts will come out.



And when they do there's a fair chance Travis McMichael will be executed...



> These dudes will be convicted of NOTHING...unless the unspeakable happens, and Biden is elected, at which point the DOJ will step in and indict them for a civil rights violation.



You could elect David Duke and these guys would still be convicted.

If the DOJ steps in (which they're already preparing to do, by the way), and these guys are found guilty of a federal hate crime, they will have no one to blame but themselves.

Actions have consequences. Decisions have consequences. And Travis and Greg McMichael are about to become very, very aware of that...


----------



## Jitss617 (May 26, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > All the facts will come out.
> ...


Why do these guys trigger you?


----------



## flacaltenn (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> I really thought you were smarter than this........or do you just not know the facts of the case? They never intended to shoot and kill Ahmaud that is a crazy deduction.



I am smarter... Period..  Answer me this..  WHAT WAS the fucking plan if this guy IGNORED THEM and jogged past their truck??? If you're ARMED -- why EVEN get out of the truck?

Was the plan to tackle him and hogtie him up til the police arrived? If so -- LEAVE the fucking shotgun in the truck..  Or WAS there --- no plan, no training, no preparation??? YAHOOS don't plan...


----------



## flacaltenn (May 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



What do you think a JOGGER would be stealing from the place that would rise to a felony??? A HAMMER??


----------



## Jitss617 (May 26, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > I really thought you were smarter than this........or do you just not know the facts of the case? They never intended to shoot and kill Ahmaud that is a crazy deduction.
> ...


Looks like they were going to let him go ,, they did enough, father was in the phone with the cops..


----------



## Jitss617 (May 26, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


not sure what you mean, intent to steal is the felony


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > DGS49 said:
> ...



Aside from the fact that they're cowardly racists who killed an unarmed man?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > I really thought you were smarter than this........or do you just not know the facts of the case? They never intended to shoot and kill Ahmaud that is a crazy deduction.
> ...



They only brought their weapons for self protection as in they had reason to fear Ahmaud might be armed as a lot if  not most black criminals are if nothing more than a knife which can be very lethal at close ranges....and it is well known that usually a black at least has a knife..I mean those of a thuggish or criminal nature. 

The McMidhaels knew the police were on the way and would be there any moment.  Their plan was to keep the suspect under observation till the police arrived and try to get him involved in a  conversation to prevent his escape...do not forgete just as soon as ahmaud heard the  neighbor call the police he hauled ass....a good sign of  guilt...not a sign of  being innocent.


----------



## flacaltenn (May 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Sure they were captitan...  Getting out of the truck to do what? Ask for a confrontation? Could yell out "We called the cops and are making a citizen's arrest and have him LAUGH at you? Why get out of the vehicle if the plan was "to let him go"??  

I think YOU'D melt under even 4 minutes of cross examination with your "explanations"...


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

For anyone who wants proof that Ahmaud attacked Travis watch this....watch it in full screen view and watch it in slow motion....look for the white T shirt through the windshield of the truck that is ahmaud.


----------



## flacaltenn (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> They only brought their weapons for self protection as in they had reason to fear Ahmaud might be armed as a lot if not most black criminals are if nothing more than a knife which can be very lethal at close ranges....and it is well known that usually a black at least has a knife..I mean those of a thuggish or criminal nature.



Why get out of the truck if you were NOT planning to physically HOLD him for the police?  ESPECIALLY with a shotgun which is a NEGATIVE if you're planning on tackling or detaining someone physically...  Ever seen a cop running after a perp with a rifle or shotgun????????   Duhhh.....


----------



## flacaltenn (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> For anyone who wants proof that Ahmaud attacked Travis watch this....watch it in full screen view and watch it in slow motion....look for the white T shirt through the windshield of the truck that is ahmaud.



You mean FULL SCREEN and SLOW MOTION changes anything?  I spent 30 years in image analysis for Intelligence, medicine, machine vision..  There's NOTHING about that recording that NEEDS full screen or slow motion...  Unless you have a penchant for hallucinating about shadows of a "stolen hammer"...


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 26, 2020)

Here is the video and the action is so fast full screen view and slow motion definitely helps .......https://youtu.be/pRIvB3WbUtQ


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Seems like someone does not want me to post the video...one final attempt.  if this  does not work...would someone who has a copy post it.


Well this one is not as clear as the one I  first tried to post....and what is going on with the edit button...seems to time out on this thread very quickly.  If anyone has a clearer version of this video you should post it.  if you look through the windshield of the truck you will see ahmaud run across the front of the truck to attack
Travis....look for the white T shirt it stands out and that is Arbery.4

One other thing ...notice the photo shopped picture of
Arbury on the page with the video and compare that with how arbery really looks in the video where he was arrested for stealing a sixtyfour inch t.v.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> They only brought their weapons for self protection as in they had reason to fear Ahmaud might be armed as a lot if  not most black criminals are if nothing more than a knife which can be very lethal at close ranges....and it is well known that usually a black at least has a knife.



It's fascinating to watch you belch up complete, nonsensical fabrications.

Please cite the source used for your claim that "a lot if not most black criminals" carry a knife...

The McMidhaels knew the police were on the way and would be there any moment.  Their plan was to keep the suspect under observation till the police arrived and try to get him involved in a  conversation to prevent his escape.[/QUOTE]

This would make sense if Travis McMichael had never gotten out of the vehicle.

When he chose to do that, he changed everything...


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Looks like they were going to let him go ,, they did enough, father was in the phone with the cops..



when papa was on the phone his dumbass son who left his handgun in an unlocked car on the street to be stolen, was running from standing near the driver’s side rear wheel to the front of the truck where he came very close to the jogger and the gun was fired.

In no way can that be called “going to let him go”


----------



## Godboy (May 26, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


*YAWN*

Quit defending criminals.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Seems like someone does not want me to post the video.



I only want you to post a couple of screen shots where you see a black man through the windshield attacking TM who was stsnding left of center when AA grabs the gun and it goes off for the first time.

I want to see your screenshots.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > They only brought their weapons for self protection as in they had reason to fear Ahmaud might be armed as a lot if  not most black criminals are if nothing more than a knife which can be very lethal at close ranges....and it is well known that usually a black at least has a knife.
> ...



This would make sense if Travis McMichael had never gotten out of the vehicle.

When he chose to do that, he changed everything...
[/QUOTE]


He needed to stretch his legs and he could talk just as well outside the truck as inside.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 26, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Quit defending criminals.



I’m not defending the McMichael posse?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > They only brought their weapons for self protection as in they had reason to fear Ahmaud might be armed as a lot if  not most black criminals are if nothing more than a knife which can be very lethal at close ranges....and it is well known that usually a black at least has a knife.
> ...



This would make sense if Travis McMichael had never gotten out of the vehicle.

When he chose to do that, he changed everything...
[/QUOTE]

How so?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > They only brought their weapons for self protection as in they had reason to fear Ahmaud might be armed as a lot if  not most black criminals are if nothing more than a knife which can be very lethal at close ranges....and it is well known that usually a black at least has a knife.
> ...



This would make sense if Travis McMichael had never gotten out of the vehicle.

When he chose to do that, he changed everything...
[/QUOTE]


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like someone does not want me to post the video.
> ...



It is more accurate to watch the video in slow motion....as things happen so fast if you do not have a good eye you could miss seeing it at normal speed....much easier to see in slow motion.

Just look for the white T shirt through the trudk windshield as arbery runs from right to left across the front of the truck.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


p
Whether he stole anything or not is irrelevant.

What this case is about is whether or not Arbury commited assault on Travis.  If the defense team can convince the jury and it should be easy to do with the video...that arbury comitted assault....case over.....as in that means Travis was legally justified to use lethal force to defend his life per the Georgia law on self defense.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > For anyone who wants proof that Ahmaud attacked Travis watch this....watch it in full screen view and watch it in slow motion....look for the white T shirt through the windshield of the truck that is ahmaud.
> ...



It does not change anything ...it just helps you see everything....as in the action is very,very fast.    

Just look for the white T shirt through the front windshield of the truck...that is arbery running across the front of the truck to assault Travis.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > They only brought their weapons for self protection as in they had reason to fear Ahmaud might be armed as a lot if not most black criminals are if nothing more than a knife which can be very lethal at close ranges....and it is well known that usually a black at least has a knife..I mean those of a thuggish or criminal nature.
> ...




There was no need to hold  the suspect the police were very close....all they needed to do was to keep him under observation.  If they had wanted to arrest him they could have don that when they first cam in contact with him..........Greg McMichaels was a policeman for years he knew how to do an arrest.  He just decided for whatever reason to let the police do the dirty worik as in that is what they get paid for.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


Well, the only one who knows for sure why Greg got out of  the truck is him but another question is why did the father remain the in the bed of the pidkup...if they were going to attempt to arrest arbery he would have been on the ground to help his son.   Just common sense.


----------



## flacaltenn (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> There was no need to hold the suspect the police were very close....all they needed to do was to keep him under observation. If they had wanted to arrest him they could have don that when they first cam in contact with him..........Greg McMichaels was a policeman for years he knew how to do an arrest. He just decided for whatever reason to let the police do the dirty worik as in that is what they get paid for.



They WHY get out of the truck and risk a confrontation?? WITH a freaking shotgun in hand that HINDERS your ability to hold him.. 

And from what I read -- the Sr Yahoo was a desk jockey who wouldn't even comply with MULTIPLE requests to take the required yearly firearms training for 5 or 6 years... 

How were they intending to "ARREST" him?? With all their great "knowledge and training"???


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 26, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



Arbery killed himself in the final analysis and maybe in a real sense also...as he pulled on the barrel of the shotgun he could have caused it to discharge.


----------



## flacaltenn (May 26, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I think you're seeing the diff between HAVING a plan and NOT having a plan..


----------



## flacaltenn (May 27, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Who "pulled on the barrel" is pretty irrelevant here. Because the prosecution gonna DEMOLISH these guys in the 1st round of witnesses... And after the 1st day,  I think the jury will have already sailed towards convictions...


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 27, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > There was no need to hold the suspect the police were very close....all they needed to do was to keep him under observation. If they had wanted to arrest him they could have don that when they first cam in contact with him..........Greg McMichaels was a policeman for years he knew how to do an arrest. He just decided for whatever reason to let the police do the dirty worik as in that is what they get paid for.
> ...



they had not intention to hold him or arrest him...my best guess is that Greg after their initial contact with the suspect realized there would have to be a physical struggle to arrest ahbery as there was when arbery was arrested for carrying a loaded pistol to school....he took off running then also and two police officers were injured while arresting him.

Thus he decided to let the police make the arrest since they were on the way anyhow and arrived very quickly.....thus there was no need for the McMichaels to make the arrest......they hae done their duty....called the police, kept the suspect under observation and if Arbery had not attacked Travis...the police when they arrived would have slammed him to the ground, put the cuffs on him, reaed him his rights and he would have been taken to jail but he would still be alive.

Since he had thus violated his probation twice he most likely have gotten a good jail term.  Some say he realized that and that is what motivated him to attack a sort of suicide by cop though they were not cops.  Also we need to remember Ahmaud had mental problems....so we cannot expect him to act rationally.....certainly.....attacking someone with a shotgun is not rational.

Lurking and loitering at night in a construction site is not rational either.

This dude was a menace to society....good riddance.  Make Travis da Poleece Chief.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 27, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...




I think what we are seeing is an evolving plan....Greg said when they took off they intended to do a citizens arrest but obviously they changed their mind as they made no attempt to make a citizens arrest.

I think they realized as time went by and with the cops due at any moment....they just decided to let the cops make the arrest.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 27, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



Nonsense....i bet you thought Zimmerman would go to jail also.

The state has a very,very weak case....if it were not for political pressure the granedjury would not even remand this over to trial.

What witnessess are you talking about?

The best evidence is the video and that is more than enough to convince the jury that ahmuad comitted assault on Travis....you are letting your bias show.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 27, 2020)

texmaster said:


> LOL You can't see a thing and you want to pretend you captured the 1/8th of a second when the shot rang out blocked by a truck?




I didn’t say I can’t see a thing and can’t pinpoint the sound of a gun going off in slow motion.

The sound of the shot is not blocked by the truck.

Breaking it down to tenths of a second is easy. Pause the video and grab the slider and move the video to the frame where “second 19” ends and “second 20” begins. This is where AA is still visible as he jogs around the front fender of the truck. Next slide the bar forward to where “second 20” ends and “second 21” begins. I made a screenshot for you. It takes about a minute.





So to know where “sec 20.5” is it would be halfway between Start of 21 and end of 19.
That is approximately where the drivers headrest is seen.

The truck is parked at an angke.

The first shot goes off when TM’s white hat is visible between the window post and the headrest.

No one can see AA grabbing TM’s shotgun before the first shot is fired.

The lie has been that AA attacked TM when TM was “standing” left  left of #4 and then the gun was first fired during the struggle for the gun.

That is not true. It’s not true at all.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 27, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > There was no need to hold the suspect the police were very close....all they needed to do was to keep him under observation. If they had wanted to arrest him they could have don that when they first cam in contact with him..........Greg McMichaels was a policeman for years he knew how to do an arrest. He just decided for whatever reason to let the police do the dirty worik as in that is what they get paid for.
> ...



You read wrong...he was a policeman and then an investigator...look they have office politics at the cop shop also.....he may have thought he did not need the training with all his experience maybe he considered it a insult could be a lot of reasons for him not doing that...that will probably come out at the trial.  I do not see it as being relevant to anything....just the leftwingers trying to smear him and that shows they really have nothing of consequence to smear him with...but keep defending the criminals and if one ever attacks you or your loved ones remember that.

One other thing if someone is breaking in your house...who you gonna call the ghostbusters?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 27, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> texmaster said:
> 
> 
> > LOL You can't see a thing and you want to pretend you captured the 1/8th of a second when the shot rang out blocked by a truck?
> ...



You are insane


----------



## I c h i g o (May 27, 2020)

This is what happens when cases get politicized.

The charges won’t hold up, GA law is very specific and case law even more specific.

Arbery never had his options of escape taken away which is why the father and son weren’t even charged with false imprisonment.

Even if this guy did somehow limit Arbrey’s ability to flee in his direction intentionally all the kid had to do was turn left or right to get off the roadway.

I just ate a two week TO on another site for calling this what it is, a flawed attempt to act in self defense on the part of the father/son.

Under GA law they had no right to stop him at all because he hadn’t committed a felony and they were not in “fresh pursuit”.

What will come out at trial though I think is that they were acting in coordination with the witness that had seen Arbrey commit the illegal trespass at the home being remodeled and if they can show that they reasonably thought he had potentially burglarized the home, a home in ; which he was recorded on video committing multiple illegal trespasses recently, then their actions are legally justifiable.

If not legally justifiable they were certainly reasonable as long as the pair were acting with that belief.

Bottom line it was overcharged from the beginning, there was no predicate felony to start with as they were not unlawfully using firearms to threaten him, “Brandishing” under GA law, and he always had options for escape, (no false imprisonment).

At worst it’s involuntary manslaughter and that’s how it should have been charged from the beginning.

If they get even an open minded jury much less one that is mildly sympathetic to them a hung jury is almost a certainty and an acquittal on either murder/felony murder, or voluntary manslaughter is definitely possible.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 27, 2020)

I c h i g o said:


> This is what happens when cases get politicized.
> 
> The charges won’t hold up, GA law is very specific and case law even more specific.
> 
> ...



On the whole a good analysis...i see them walking because the video definitely shows that ahmaud attacked Travis which he had no legal justification to do.  Nothing that happened before gave him any legal right to attack.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 27, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> I think what we are seeing is an evolving plan....Greg said when they took off they intended to do a citizens arrest but obviously they changed their mind as they made no attempt to make a citizens arrest.



If they changed their minds they would not have parked the truck in the right lane with TravisM blocking the approaching jogger in the left lane.

they are already committing aggravated assault when they took that position to try and stop him. 

it’s too late if they changed their mind because TM ran to the front of the truck to block AA over there.

He fired a shot - a warning - or he missed -  or a non fatal wound to the wrist.


----------



## I c h i g o (May 27, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> What you are leaving out is they never tried to stop him.



Yes, I know.... Ahmaud was a thug anyways.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 27, 2020)

I c h i g o said:


> he kid had to do was turn left or right to get off the roadway.



off the roadway is private property. The guy could fear getting shot in the back by a couple of armed white assholes for trespassing on private property.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 27, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> You are insane



Why? You cannot dispute anything. You cannot try.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 27, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> I c h i g o said:
> 
> 
> > This is what happens when cases get politicized.
> ...



You may want to take a better look at that ‘so called’ good analysis.

But the video definitely shows ONLY that ahmaud attacked Travis after the first shot was fired. Being so Arbery had every legal justification to try to disarm one of his three attackers.

you’ve been tasked to show views where you can see Arbery attacking TM before the first shot was fired.

Have you posted that yet?  Why not?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 27, 2020)

I c h i g o said:


> Arbery never had his options of escape taken away which is why the father and son weren’t even charged with false imprisonment.



You have made the case that both white gunmen should be convicted of murder “during the commission of an underlying felony”

The felony of course is aggravated assault. Arbery was forced to consider “options of escape“ it’s clear there were persons showing an intent to do harm to him from which he needed to escape. Showing a threat to do harm is enough for *simple assault* charges in Georgia.

The *Georgia* Code defines *assault* in *Georgia as*: A person commits the offense of *simple assault* when he or she either (1) attempts to commit a violent injury to the person of another; or (2) commits an act which places another in reasonable apprehension of immediately receiving a violent injury. O.C.G.A. §16-5-20.Jun 24, 2018​
Simple assault is elevated to aggravated assault when the McMichaels placed Arbery in reasonable apprehension of immediately receiving a violent injury when the used deadly weapons,

Arbery became a victim of aggravated assault when he was confronted by three men with *deadly weapons *who blocked his intended free movement on a public road and when he was no threat to the community in any way. He had no options of escape on the public street. He was blocked in both directions.

“The felony murder charges against the McMichaels mean that a victim was killed during the commission of an underlying felony, in this case aggravated assault. The charge doesn’t require intent to kill. A murder conviction in Georgia carries a minimum sentence of life in prison, either with or without parole​So according to you they are charged with the correct crimes including murder.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 27, 2020)

I c h i g o said:


> Bottom line it was overcharged from the beginning, there was no predicate felony to start with as they were not unlawfully using firearms to threaten him, “Brandishing” under GA law, and he always had options for escape, (no false imprisonment).



they are properly charged with aggravated assault because they had deadly weapons when they tried to stop Arbery’s freedom of movement which put Arbery in a situation where it’s reasonable that he believed he could be violently injured by these three men.  “The felony murder charges against the McMichaels mean that Arbery was killed during the commission of an underlying felony, in this case aggravated assault.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 27, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


The follow was over, the father prob said  forget it, I’m on the phone with the cops, so Travis got out, probably yelled something at the criminal. Still no reason to attack him


----------



## Jitss617 (May 27, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like they were going to let him go ,, they did enough, father was in the phone with the cops..
> ...


Well if that’s your case it’s weak, I bet trains wanted to yell something at him
Or take a pic


----------



## Jitss617 (May 27, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > There was no need to hold the suspect the police were very close....all they needed to do was to keep him under observation. If they had wanted to arrest him they could have don that when they first cam in contact with him..........Greg McMichaels was a policeman for years he knew how to do an arrest. He just decided for whatever reason to let the police do the dirty worik as in that is what they get paid for.
> ...


Maybe he wanted to get a closer look
To identify him , tattoos piercings or marks.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 27, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> He needed to stretch his legs and he could talk just as well outside the truck as inside.



Oh, horseshit. That won't fly and you know it.

Also, when I want to talk to someone I don't take a shotgun with me. Then again, I'm not a redneck racist pussy in south Georgia, either...


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 27, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



But they didn't do that; not even a little bit. In fact, if they knew the cops would be along any moment, then perhaps they should be investigated for obstruction of justice, too. 

What would Arbery have to say to the police that Travis McMichael didn't want him to say?

It's beginning to seem, if we accept what you say as true, that there was a reason the younger McMichael didn't want Arbery talking to the police, and he was willing to kill Arbery to keep him from doing it.

Interesting...


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 27, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



People like you are the type who'll smack a hornets nest with a baseball bat and then blame the owner of the tree the hive was in for you getting stung...


----------



## Godboy (May 27, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Quit defending criminals.
> ...


EXACTLY! Stop defending criminals.


----------



## Godboy (May 27, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


If you were dealing with a fleeing suspect and you see him running up to your vehicle, wouldnt you feel much safer if you were outside the truck where you can clearly see him? Trying to look over your shoulder while youre inside a truck to see if Arbery had a gun would be hard, especially with the blind spots inside the vehicle.

Getting out of the truck is definitely the safe thing to do.


----------



## Godboy (May 27, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


People like you side with violent criminals who attack people.


----------



## Godboy (May 27, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> I c h i g o said:
> 
> 
> > he kid had to do was turn left or right to get off the roadway.
> ...


You let us know if your child-like ideas ever work in a court of law.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 27, 2020)

Godboy said:


> If you were dealing with a fleeing suspect and you see him running up to your vehicle, wouldnt you feel much safer if you were outside the truck where you can clearly see him? Trying to look over your shoulder while youre inside a truck to see if Arbery had a gun would be hard, especially with the blind spots inside the vehicle.



If I was in a vehicle and I was concerned about a guy running towards me, I'd give it some gas and drive away.

Crazy, huh?

Seriously, do you not try to employ even a modicum of logic?


----------



## Godboy (May 27, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > I c h i g o said:
> ...


The video doesnt show that. Quit making things up.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 27, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Thanks for confirming that my characterization of you is accurate.

Your opinions are now completely dismissable, as are you...


----------



## Godboy (May 27, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > If you were dealing with a fleeing suspect and you see him running up to your vehicle, wouldnt you feel much safer if you were outside the truck where you can clearly see him? Trying to look over your shoulder while youre inside a truck to see if Arbery had a gun would be hard, especially with the blind spots inside the vehicle.
> ...


The criminal would get away if he did that. Its better to keep watching him, but do it from outside the truck where you can clearly see him.


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


Poke a conservative... find a racist.


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > The lessons learned - Never do police work as civilian's, unless your life is immediately threatened or your family members life is immediately threatened, where self defense is definitely warranted, and this would only be the case if an aggressive person is intent on causing physical harm to you your family member or to an innocent civilian or to one of your friends.
> ...


LOL

The video condemns the McMichaels. It shows Travis committing an aggravated assault by brandishing a shotgun to intimidate Arbery to stop after he ignored their verbal pleas for him to stop.

The video also shows Travis moving to the front of the truck towards Arbery before shooting him.


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


^^^ Dumbest shit evah. 

If Arbery wasn't in fear for his life, he wouldn't have rushed Travis.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 27, 2020)

The left likes to gloss over that in every single case that draws national attention, the "black victims" are almost always perpetrators.


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2020)

DGS49 said:


> Ahmaud (what the hell kind of name is that?) was not jogging.  He was not a jogger.  Was not dressed as a jogger would dress.
> 
> He broke the law when he entered the house undergoing renovations.  There were NO TRESPASSING signed at every door.  There was no legitimate reason to enter the premises.
> 
> ...


_*"There were NO TRESPASSING signed at every door."*_

There were no doors, ya dumbass. 

_*"That neighborhood has a recent history of break-ins, and the gunmen had been asked to keep an eye out for exactly this sort of activity."*_

Who asked McMichael to keep an eye out for break-ins?


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


If their plan was just to observe, why stop the truck and get out? Why not just follow him in tne truck?


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Great, so explain how Travis shot Arbery before Arbery reached him....


----------



## Jitss617 (May 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


If Travis didn’t have a gun and Arbery still attacked Travis are you saying that’s justified?


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Dumbass, Greg IS the father. You don't even know who's who but you think you know who provoked the physical confrontation.


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


No, then it's not justified because his life isn't being threatened.


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


_*"my best guess is that Greg after their initial contact with the suspect realized there would have to be a physical struggle to arrest ahbery as there was when arbery was arrested for carrying a loaded pistol to school"*_

Let's see your evidence Travis McMichael knew Arbery was arrested for bringing a gun to school....


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2020)

I c h i g o said:


> This is what happens when cases get politicized.
> 
> The charges won’t hold up, GA law is very specific and case law even more specific.
> 
> ...


Arbery had no duty to run away once the gun was pulled on him.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> The follow was over, the father prob said forget it, I’m on the phone with the cops,



You are an idiot you know. He was on the phone with the cops. At least 911. You can’t say he probably said something because it’s recorded what he actually said. 

And seconds before the shots were fired it’s too late to call off the aggravated assault. It was aggravated assault when the gunmen passed the jogger and stopped in the road to intercept him. 

they cannot uncommit the felony that put fear of bodily harm into their victims mind by deciding in the final seconds preceding his death that their last second intent was to let him run past the roadblock unharmed while yellin Stop STOP STOP


----------



## Jitss617 (May 27, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > The follow was over, the father prob said forget it, I’m on the phone with the cops,
> ...


Lol he was on the phone with the cops way before the first shots. You don’t have to lie, I know this isn’t court I can’t hold you in contempt, but stop trolling with your fake news


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOL

Not according to the actual 911 call that's been released. Don't they train you idiots any better than this in Russia?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


Cool story


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 27, 2020)

GOOD MORNING VIETNAM!!!    I am ready to rumble ....come on all you libtarded dummies....bring it on.

Negroes are filthy,dirty and never wash their hands even after taking a crap.......often infected with aids and now are dying from corona virus more than any other group because of their lack of morals and good hygeine.

That is the story the media needs to relay to the public not that they are all innocent little darlings that needs the media to protect and cover up for them.

The U.S. Surgeion general who is black and a good and decent African American got on their case about all their bad habits and they came back with....what else?...  he is a  WAYCIST



No wonder Greg McMichaels wanted to wait for the poeleeece   wanted to avoid having to put his hands on feral critters infected with all kinds of  disease.


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


It's cool 'cause it's true...


Are ya feeling stupid yet?


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Negroes are filthy,dirty and never wash their hands even after taking a crap.......often infected with aids and now are dying from corona virus more than any other group because of their lack of morals and good hygeine.
> 
> That is the story the media needs to relay to the public not that they are all innocent little darlings that needs the media to protect and cover up for them.
> 
> No wonder Greg McMichaels wanted to wait for the poeleeece   wanted to avoid having to put his hands on feral critters infected with all kinds of  disease.


^^^ a piece of shit racist chimes in.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


The video proves I’m correct,, way before the first shot,, he was trying to explain the situation but Arbery attacked his hero son.


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


18 seconds is not "way before the first shot" following a 4 minute chase.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


To me it is.. you make sound like he called to cover his ass lol


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Try posting with coherent English, Comrade.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Yup deflected


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Deflected what?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 27, 2020)

I can’t wait to see these videos ha


----------



## The Irish Ram (May 27, 2020)

What this will come down to in court, is whether the defendants could have avoided killing the victim.  The answer is, "Yes".  The next question will be, "Then why didn't you?"
The defendants admitted that they "Chased him down."  Had they stopped chasing the victim down, the murder could have been avoided.  Had they stayed in the truck, the murder could have been avoided.  By calling 911 before they started chasing the victim, the murder could have been avoided.   
The fact that  they had options to prevent the murder and murdered the victim anyway, is why the shooters are facing murder charges.  
They chased down and murdered an unarmed man.  Guilty.


----------



## Mr Natural (May 27, 2020)

The Irish Ram said:


> What this will come down to in court, is whether the defendants could have avoided killing the victim.  The answer is, "Yes".  The next question will be, "Then why didn't you?"
> The defendants admitted that they "Chased him down."  Had they stopped chasing the victim down, the murder could have been avoided.  Had they stayed in the truck, the murder could have been avoided.  By calling 911 before they started chasing the victim, the murder could have been avoided.
> The fact that  they had options to prevent the murder and murdered the victim anyway, is why the shooters are facing murder charges.
> They chased down and murdered an unarmed man.  Guilty.



Not to mention there were two (possibly three) big macho tough guys who could have easily subdued the runner until the cops got there without the use of firearms.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Looks like they were going to let him go ,, they did enough, father was in the phone with the cops..





Jitss617 said:


> The follow was over, the father prob said forget it, I’m on the phone with the cops, so Travis got out, probably yelled something at the criminal. Still no reason to attack him





Jitss617 said:


> The video proves I’m correct,,



You cannot be correct about anything. You post idiotIc nonsense all day seven days a week. Your latest being that GM told TM to let the  jogger go and then Faun posts GM’s 911 call depicting GM telling the jogger to stop as he comes around the truck - TM is in front of truck during that half second and the first shot was fired. 

Nowhere did GM tell TM to back off I’m on the phone with police let the jogger go by. 

You made that all up in your ignorant racist head.

And you claim Faun’s video proves you are correct.


----------



## beagle9 (May 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Oh so you want to ride it for political purposes eh? Pathetic.

How many times does it need to be spoken in life, that White's have a bad side, and blacks have a bad side, just like any race or group has a bad side ? Attempting to use blanket terms for each is as stupid as it gets, but maybe you figured you could throw that sucker punch and run ??? LOL


----------



## beagle9 (May 27, 2020)

I read and see some bad stuff in here, and so I'm just keeping up with all the good points made by everyone that seemingly are good points, and I'm leaving the other bad points or all of the bad behavior to rot and die on the vines.

Keep it civil folks, is that so hard to do ?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



They were parked ....not chasing.  Looks like ahmaud was chasing them....running up on them like that....Oh my bad I forgot.....he was in fear of his life he wouldn't do sumptin so stoooopid....but wait the video shows it...whas going on here.?  Would a sane man run to what or whoever he considered a threat to his life?   Any sane person on here want to answer that.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 27, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> I read and see some bad stuff in here, and so I'm just keeping up with all the good points made by everyone that seemingly are good points, and I'm leaving the other bad points or all of the bad behavior to rot and die on the vines.
> 
> Keep it civil folks, is that so hard to do ?



Its long past the time to be civil...when we have a media that mouths propaganda 24/7 and lied about this case from the start.....claiming white racists hunt down black to kill...time people quit trying to be civil and realize the media has declared war on White America....no time for civility now.  Time to wage war.

and lets get real.....no one cares about black lives....not even blacks unless the black was killed by a white man despite the fact the black was committing a crime whilst kilt.....dat does not mattah at all to da Africans....why?   We all know why....because they can use it to further their fallacious agenda of  black victimhood and use that to get moe money from Uncle Sam.

BTW just heard Ahmaud's mother has collected a cool 200 large....just by letting the race baiters use her.


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


They were parked?? Then what was Travis doing out of his vehicle? Looking for loose change on the ground to pay for his upcoming legal expences?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Getting a better view to describe the criminal to the police


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


If that's what he was doing, he could have taken a photo on his phone.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 27, 2020)

Why? He Could verbally describe plus he had his protection in his hand


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 27, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like they were going to let him go ,, they did enough, father was in the phone with the cops..
> ...



Hey dude you really are on to something like how you explain it all so well aka ....i saw that black guy running and I decided to get out my camera while i ate my watermelon and focused in on some white dude who was chasing dis heah black guy around the mulberry tree waving a confederate flag not to mention he was  wearing a kkk outfit and had a picture of adolph tatooed on his forehead whilst he was singing ole man river and waving at all the girls laying nude out in the park trying to look like blacks by wearing fuzzy wigs and darkening their skins and they saw it  all how  dat white guy with the  shotgun was chasing Ahmaud around and around the truck until he got off a shot then ahmaud started chasing him and I got all these still shots of shadows proving that under the truck shadows show dat white guy punching ahmaud just before he shot him so he got to be guilty yep I figured it out all by mahself....black lives matter..


----------



## beagle9 (May 27, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > I read and see some bad stuff in here, and so I'm just keeping up with all the good points made by everyone that seemingly are good points, and I'm leaving the other bad points or all of the bad behavior to rot and die on the vines.
> ...


Ok, but why fall into the trap that everyone falls into these days, and that trap is to stereotype all people of a race as if they all are bad when we as civilized people know better than this ?? Are you just using racism as a way to vent your anger, but in reality you're not really a racist at heart ??? 

I cherish my friends of all races, and I treat them in the same ways that I want to be treated in life. If people are racist to me, then I can be someone they won't like. Until then I judge a person on their character, and on their actions. We are all human beings that are flawed (none perfect, no not one). Being a Christian gives me perspective and wisdom to wade through the waters of chaos and anarchy, and to hopefully add my thoughts in a positive way to these boards and/or topics. 

No not perfect, no not one. We must be knowledgeable of righteousness and clothe ourselves in it or all is lost.


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Why? He Could verbally describe plus he had his protection in his hand


Why? A very good reason why. Had he stayed in his truck and taken a picture instead, he wouldn't be in jail today. 

Are you ever not this retarded?


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


----------



## Jitss617 (May 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Why? He Could verbally describe plus he had his protection in his hand
> ...


He’s making millions in jail lol


----------



## beagle9 (May 27, 2020)

How about this new incident with this George Floyd feller in Minnesota ??? Wow.

It looks very bad from most people's perspective. It's Unbelievable, but the cop whose name I don't know, looks to be at fault on that one.

Still yet, what we have is bad players in society of all stripes, and they have to be carefully weeded out (rendered powerless in society, not killed or banished (otherwise if profiled to be bad characters in proof there of), but instead to rehabilitate them somehow, but even so still (strip them of their power none the less).

Probably a topic going on for that situation already, so I will visit it as well.

The main thing is to not stereotype complete races, and all for the bad characters of those that exist within the races.

Come on people, we know you know better, so don't let your anger guide you in the wrong directions.


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Oh? What's he spending it on? Cigarettes for his new boyfriend?






You're a felon, you know about that first _hand._


----------



## Jitss617 (May 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Well when he gets out.. they gonna be rich.


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOL 

He's never getting out, ijit. He'll be lucky if they don't fry him.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Poor guy .


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Why? He Could verbally describe plus he had his protection in his hand
> ...



Hindsight is always 20/20   if everyone that was in the twin towers had stayed home that day they would all be alive.

You are thus making a fallacious argument.  None of us have hindsight....unfortunately.

Gred McDaniels had dedicted his life to law enforcement.  He was deputized as the man to go to for the citizens in that neighborhood in regards to  the problems they were having with trespassers and burglars.  

Thus when he recognizes the suspect running down the street....really hauling ass right in front of his own house ......you essentially want him to go back inside his house and hide under the covers...ridiculous. 

 Greg did what any law abiding citizen should do .....try and help get this mental retard that was a menace to society put in jail where he belonged.

The community was lucky this mental case  had not killed a bunch of kids when he took a loaded pistol to school....it fell out of his pocket before he could do any harm and thus was apprehended after taking off running and being chased down by the police.  Two officers were injured  in that melee.

Thus the nutcase should  have been in jail.  If the authorities  had done their job none of this  would have happened and the media would not once again be trying to create racial chaos, riots etc. by propagandizing the black community into really believing there were white people out there hunting black people to kill.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 27, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> these still shots of shadows proving that under the truck shadows show dat white guy punching ahmaud just before he shot him



I’ve said the shadows and the white cap seen through the windshield prove that you were a racist liar when you said that you see in the video Arbery grabbing the shotgun before the first shot is fired. And you say the gunmen never pointed their guns at their victim. You cannot say that because the video does not show the gunmen throughout the entire publicly released video.




TheGreenHornet said:


> We see him go around the right side of the truck and then quickly,very quickly veer to the left and grab a hold on Travis's shotgun and we hear a shot



Its a lie hornet. You cannot see the gun being grabbed before the first shot was fired.

The shadow, and the white hat In the windshield, and gunman’s feet over the  centerline proves you cannot see what happens for about half a second before the first shot was fired. TM couid very well have fired a shot on his own before Arbery could make physical contact with the shotgun.

I don’t claim to see anything I can’t see. I say  leave it to the forensic scientists who will figure out what happened and present their findings. Until then I do know for a fact that you have a very poor relationship with the truth.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 27, 2020)

Here is the video that proves the above poster  is wrong....what he calls a white hat is the white T shirt that Ahmaud is wearing.  

Look at this video in full screen mode and slow motion if you know how to do that.

Then at around the fifteen second mark on the video you will see the white T shirt running across the front of the truck....clearly showing Ahmaud has veered left and is running over to Travis almost in the middle of  the road to attack him.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 27, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> He was deputized



When? Where is the Paperwork giving GM the power to arrest and his certification for things like use of lethal force certification?
​By statutory definition, a peace officer is any person who is vested expressly either by law or by virtue of public employment or service with authority to enforce the criminal or traffic laws through power of arrest and whose duties include the preservation of public order, the protection of life and property, and the prevention, detection or investigation of crimes.​
State officers such as the Georgia State Patrol, the Georgia Bureau of Investigation, the Georgia Department of Natural Resources, and the Georgia Department of Corrections, deputy sheriffs, county police, municipal police, and campus police are a few of the many examples of peace officers. Additionally, the Georgia Peace Officer Standards and Training Council also has a statutory responsibility to certify non-peace officers such as communications officers and detention officers.​
Before POST will certify a candidate as a peace officer, the candidate must meet certain minimum standards for employment. These requirements are outlined in the Official Code of Georgia Annotated 35-8-8.​
If GM qualifies I reckon he could still be a cop with a badge and a gun.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 27, 2020)

The Irish Ram said:


> What this will come down to in court, is whether the defendants could have avoided killing the victim.  The answer is, "Yes".  The next question will be, "Then why didn't you?"
> The defendants admitted that they "Chased him down."  Had they stopped chasing the victim down, the murder could have been avoided.  Had they stayed in the truck, the murder could have been avoided.  By calling 911 before they started chasing the victim, the murder could have been avoided.
> The fact that  they had options to prevent the murder and murdered the victim anyway, is why the shooters are facing murder charges.
> They chased down and murdered an unarmed man.  Guilty.



Nonsense....everything they did was not  only rational but legal.....the only illegal  act we see is that of Ahmaud assaulting Travis....which resulted in Travis justifiably using lethal force to defend his  life.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 27, 2020)

110#2200 reply to 110#2197


TheGreenHornet said:


> Here is the video that proves the above poster is wrong....what he calls a white hat is the white T shirt that Ahmaud is wearing.



you are a liar. Unless you can convince the jury that Arbery’s shoulder is on the gunman’s shadow.

and ... Arbery’s shoulder moves into the same location in the windshield because both men were moving to the left.

video evidence when we see both hat and the shoulder In the same frame;

Yellow arrow - hat shifted about a foot left of - Red arrow.

Green arrow - shoulder moving left equidistant with the white hat.





Below you can see the hat and the shoulder as both men come into view as they continue moving to the left.


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Imbecile, Gregory McMichael was not "deputized."

What did happen was someone from law enforcement notified the owner he could reach out to McMichael when his cameras were triggered by someone on his property; but the owner never did.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 27, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> .clearly showing Ahmaud has veered left and is running over to Travis almost in the middle of the road to attack him.



See Post #2200. Travis was over the centerline to the right and no one can see exactly what was happening when the first shot was fired. Since TM had possession of the shotgun and when it was first fired we cannot see if Atbery attacked TM or if TM fired a shot on his own. So in fact we do not know if AA reacted to being shot at, tried to deflect a shotgun pointed at him and it went off. But I do know TM was much farther to the right and in front of the truck than the racist posters want to admit.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 27, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Which do you think will be the most conducive to finding the truth of what happened causing a black jogger to be killed for running down a public street?

What the GBI is doing right now or your racist rant?









						GBI returns to neighborhood of Arbery killing with drones, digital documenting equipment
					

The agency was back out in the Satilla Shores neighborhood to get a different kind of visual record — using special cameras on the ground and a drone in the air.




					www.google.com
				




“We are basically digitally mapping this neighborhood,” said Bryan Smith, assistant special agent in charge of the GBI’s Americus office. “We’re using what is commercially used as surveyors’ equipment to digitally and photographically memorialize the scene. It actually captures billions of data points.”​
I wonder if that hammer is still laying on the road!


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


*Text suggests Gregory McMichael was deputized before Ahmaud Arbery shooting*


Deputy(noun) *one appointed as the substitute of another*, and empowered to act for him, in his name or his behalf; a substitute in office; a lieutenant; a representative; a delegate; a vicegerent; as, the deputy of a prince, of a sheriff, of a township, etc. 





			https://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=AwrCwOWtXc9ejWoArxMPxQt.;_ylu=X3oDMTEyMjliMnZtBGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDQzAxNjFfMQRzZWMDc3I-/RV=2/RE=1590677037/RO=10/RU=https%3a%2f%2fwww.news4jax.com%2fnews%2flocal%2f2020%2f05%2f17%2ftest-suggests-gregory-mcmichael-was-deputized-before-ahmaud-arbery-shooting%2f/RK=2/RS=e9rI2DreRIqPNlqfalIyWR13ZOE-


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 28, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


News4Jax reached out to the Glynn County Police Department to find out how long McMichael has been deputized by their department and* is it even allowed.* We are still waiting for a response.

 “It appears that Gregory McMichael had been *informally* ‘deputized’ by the Glynn County Police Department.”


----------



## Faun (May 28, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


You just repeated what I said but with a bogus headline.

someone from law enforcement notified the owner he could reach out to McMichael when his cameras were triggered by someone on his property; but the owner never did.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



No......you are wrong again.................it was a News 4 jaxheadline









						News4JAX | Jacksonville, Florida News, Weather, Sports | WJXT Channel 4
					

Breaking news in Jacksonville, Florida from News4JAX and WJXT Channel 4. Jacksonville breaking news, headlines, weather, and sports. Local Jacksonville news and more from The Local Station in Jacksonville, Florida, WJXT - Jacksonville's Channel 4.




					www.news4jax.com


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 28, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > .clearly showing Ahmaud has veered left and is running over to Travis almost in the middle of the road to attack him.
> ...



The video posted numerous times proves you are wrong.  That is the video you should be studying and in slow motion which is the way the jury will see it and there is no doubt they will see the suspect running across the front of the truck...which makes him the attacker comitting felony asault on Travis McMichaels which shoots the states case all to hell.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 28, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



But NEWS4jac reached out to the PD to find out if deputizing GM was allowed and got no response


News4Jax reached out to the Glynn County Police Department to find out how long McMichael has been deputized by their department and is it even allowed. We are still waiting for a response.

“It appears that Gregory McMichael had been informally ‘deputized’ by the Glynn County Police Department.”


----------



## Faun (May 28, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Nope, it's still a fake headline since McMichael was never deputized. Someone from law enforcement notified the owner he could reach out to McMichael when his cameras were triggered by someone on his property; but the owner never did.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 28, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> The video posted numerous times proves you are wrong.



So you are going with Arbery’s shoulder is on the gunman’s shadow.? Right. 

My still shots are from the video. They are more conclusive than slo motion; 

Why did you post this lie?



TheGreenHornet said:


> Here is the video that proves the above poster is wrong....what he calls a white hat is the white T shirt that Ahmaud is wearing.



You offer no explanation to the fact that screenshots taken from the video shows both the hat and the shoulder/Tshirt so there is no way that I could misidentify anything. 



NotfooledbyW said:


> you are a liar. Unless you can convince the jury that Arbery’s shoulder is on the gunman’s shadow.



The shadows are in all videos I’ve seen. How are two shadows in the video moving to the left and both of them are Arbery as you must claim?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 28, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Here is the video that proves the above poster  is wrong....what he calls a white hat is the white T shirt that Ahmaud is wearing.
> 
> Look at this video in full screen mode and slow motion if you know how to do that.
> 
> Then at around the fifteen second mark on the video you will see the white T shirt running across the front of the truck....clearly showing Ahmaud has veered left and is running over to Travis almost in the middle of  the road to attack him.




I pulled this screenshot off your copy of the video.





Your video has two shadows during second 16. Still waiting for your explanation as to there being two men with shadows in front of the truck if TM was never there.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 28, 2020)

As a white man I feel like I’m under attack by this decision to arrest these two heroes! I want to sue also


----------



## Faun (May 28, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


He was not substituting for a cop. He had no law enforcement capacity. He was not deputized. And again, the homeowner never called him.


----------



## Faun (May 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> As a white man I feel like I’m under attack by this decision to arrest these two heroes! I want to sue also


What's stopping you other than you're full of shit?


----------



## Faun (May 28, 2020)

TheGreenHornet said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Their shadows show they were about 3 feet away from each other when the first shot was fired and Arbery was hit in the wrist.

He was murdered and Travis is gonna fry.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...



I think they could also be as much as 6ft apart with TM a bit further from the truck with the shotgun pointed horizontally at AA And the shot was fired in panic becsuse AA didn’t stop and continued trying to run his way past this ambush. 

The digital recreation by the GBI will provide the final answer but TM pulled the trigger while in the right lane and thus committed aggravated assault and murder before AA had no choice but to fight back.

TM was not in the left lane when the first shot went off as the racists keep saying. We don’t need the GBI model to know that.

There is enough video evidence to prove that TM could have wounded AA on the wrist before AA could reach the barrel of the gun. 

Add lying to the police that AA attacked him first if that should be the case.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 28, 2020)

This is what the media has been agitating for in Atlanta.....this kind of crap makes them quite happy.....increases their ratings and their revenue.

Well seems the link to the riots in minneapolis are not working....anyhow that is  what i am referring to.

And............all you dupes are doing your best to help them....quite pathetic.

Wake up boyos try and think for yourselves...use some logic and common sense and then you will be able to see the truth.

I am deleting all the stooopids on this thread.  Time to clean this mess up.

'Not fooled'....is now assigned to outer darkness....others soon to follow.  This thread will be pristine today....wonderful feature the ignore button.

The authorities would not deal with all the spamming thus I have to take some vigilante action.l


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 28, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> This is what the media has been agitating for in Atlanta.....this kind of crap makes them quite happy.....increases their ratings and their revenue.
> 
> Well seems the link to the riots in minneapolis are not working....anyhow that is  what i am referring to.
> 
> ...



Run factless ignoramous run!


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> As a white man I feel like I’m under attack by this decision to arrest these two heroes! I want to sue also



White folk need to wake up.  Time for action.  We have been fleeced and our American tendacy to be sympathetic for the unfortunates in life has been taken advantage of.  Time look out for our own folks.


----------



## Faun (May 28, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


They also lied to police when they said Travis got out of his truck while they were "beside" Arbery; when in fact, they were down the road, blocking the intersection, waiting for him.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jun 4, 2020)

Testimony: Shooter used racist slur as Arbery lay dying
					

BRUNSWICK, Ga. (AP) - A state investigator testified Thursday that a white man was heard saying a racist slur as he stood over Ahmaud Arbery's body, moments after fatally shooting the black man with a pump-action shotgun.   The inflammatory revelation came amid a week of angry nationwide...




					www.sfgate.com
				




See quotes from this link below:



texmaster said:


> No one pointed guns at your thief until he attacked so stop lying about what happened.



Really? TravisM was a witness right?
​“That’s when Arbery ran around the passenger side of Travis’ truck, and the two men met in front of it. Dial said Travis told police Arbery “squared up” like he was going to attack.​He said *Travis then fired the first shot into Arbery’s chest.*​


texmaster said:


> All your liberal buddies so far have tucked their tail between their legs when challenged. I doubt you will be any different.



What challenge? Tuck your tail and run fast. Your heroes are cowards.

“In a hearing to determine whether there was enough evidence to proceed with a murder trial, the lead Georgia Bureau of Investigation agent in the case testified that Travis and Greg McMichael and a third man in another pickup, William “Roddie” Bryan, used their trucks to chase down and box in Arbery, who repeatedly reversed directions and ran into a ditch while trying to escape.​


Jitss617 said:


> Your excuse for Arbery doesn’t make sense,, the video shows him attacking Travis,,



No it doesn’t and TravisM, while in front of the truck, out of view on the video, shot AA in the chest.
​“Travis McMichael then got out of his truck and confronted Arbery, later telling police he *shot him in self-defense after Arbery refused his order to get on the ground,”*​



Jitss617 said:


> Where do you see a arrest attempt? The police officer Was in the truck.. there was no attempt, Travis was probably going to yell something at him as he ran by.



“Under questioning by Jason Sheffield, an attorney for Travis McMichael, Dial said *Travis told police he raised his shotgun at Arbery from roughly 90 feet (27 meters) away and told him to stop and get on the ground.”*​



texmaster said:


> Having a weapon in the open is LEGAL in Georgia. Its only aggravated assault if its used in an offensive way which was never done until he attacked them.
> 
> Go ahead, show us any part of the video where they raised their weapons at him before your thief attacked.



*“Travis told police he raised his shotgun at Arbery”*

Faun We learned a lot from the hearing today.
​“Travis told police Arbery “squared up” like he was going to attack.”​​​“*like*” AA was going to attack.​​​​


----------



## Jitss617 (Jun 5, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Testimony: Shooter used racist slur as Arbery lay dying
> 
> 
> BRUNSWICK, Ga. (AP) - A state investigator testified Thursday that a white man was heard saying a racist slur as he stood over Ahmaud Arbery's body, moments after fatally shooting the black man with a pump-action shotgun.   The inflammatory revelation came amid a week of angry nationwide...
> ...


Bryan attorney made it clear he wants to cut a deal  , go away


----------



## Faun (Jun 5, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Testimony: Shooter used racist slur as Arbery lay dying
> ...


LOLOL 

You poor thing, it was *Travis McMichael* who told police he raised his gun at Arbery while yelling at him to get down on the ground.

That's an aggravated assault. 

They're gonna cook your boy.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jun 5, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


Maybe 3rd degree manslaughter,, they were arresting him for terrorizing the neighborhood with break ins


----------



## Faun (Jun 5, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


They had no legal authority to arrest him. And killing someone while committing an aggravated assault is murder in Georgia, not manslaughter.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jun 5, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Detaining a serial burglar? Hey I think the jury will have a soft spot most Americans want to be protected especially in rural areas that still use frontier justice as a form of keeping the community safe


----------



## Faun (Jun 5, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


_*"serial burglar"*_


----------



## Faun (Jun 5, 2020)

Meathead said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


LOL

By "spanked," you mean the state proceeding with murder charges?

*Judge advances murder trial for all three white men charged in death of Ahmaud Arbery*


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## MacTheKnife (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 11, 2020)

As an aside, I just got back from St. Simon's Island up in Georgia. While driving to my friend's house up there this afternoon, I had to go through Brunswick, Georgia, and I passed the Satilla Shores neighborhood where Arbery was killed. There was a small, makeshift memorial there.

It was weird.

Also, the Go Fund Me account that was set up for his mother is up to just over $1.8 million...


----------

